#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-18
<JanC> sycoso: I hope so (that was always one of the strengths of IRC sessions, that you can easily log them)
<twobottux> auappdev: Is the Ubuntu App Developer Showdown Workshops recorded? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152351/is-the-ubuntu-app-developer-showdown-workshops-recorded>
<twobottux> auappdev: Does Ubuntu App Showdown Allow Inventive Games? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152360/does-ubuntu-app-showdown-allow-inventive-games>
<dholbach> good morning
<sycoso> Did anyone happen to find out whether the showdown workshops are going to be recorded?
<jokerdino> no one mentioned anything about it.
<jokerdino> but it is possible that it will be recorded
<sycoso> Ok, let's hope so. Because a bunch of people happen to be asleep or busy at the scheduled time...
<rigved> hi everyone. i am following the simple media player tutorial. but the goocanvas code is not working in ubuntu 12.04. can anyone help?
<dpm> we will record the workshops
<jokerdino> dpm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152351/is-the-ubuntu-app-developer-showdown-workshops-recorded :)
<dpm> jokerdino, I created an ubuntuappshowdown tag last week, but I can't seem to find it. Do you know if it's been deleted, or if it needs approval?
<jokerdino> jorge castro nuked the tag
<jokerdino> dpm: so, the tag is kinda deleted now.
<dpm> jokerdino, did he say why? Otherwise I'll just ask him when he's online
<jokerdino> dpm: i think he thought some random passer by created it and removed it.
<dpm> no worries, I'll talk to him later on
<dpm> thanks jokerdino
<jokerdino> thanks :)
<twobottux> auappdev: how to run our application in /opt <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152464/how-to-run-our-application-in-opt>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I use this Add/remove widget? [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/151848/how-do-i-use-this-add-remove-widget>
<rigved> hi everyone. i am following the simple media player tutorial. but the goocanvas code is not working in ubuntu 12.04. can anyone help?
<jokerdino> what error are you getting?
<rigved> jokerdino: there are a bunch of warnings, but no error is reported when i type quickly run.
<Kostic> Hello everyone... Is this channel is dedicated to Ubuntu App Showdown?
<rigved> i'll pastebin the warnings.
<jokerdino> rigved: i remember a couple of questions regarding that tutorial
<jokerdino> Kostic: this is dedicated for application development, which also includes the recent app showdown.
<rigved> jokerdino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1047243/
<rigved> jokerdino: were those on askubuntu or launchpad answers?
<jokerdino> ask ubuntu
<rigved> jokerdino: ok. i'll search. i'll the new lens!
<jokerdino> haha
<jokerdino> rigved: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139420/problems-with-simple-media-player-tutorial
<jokerdino> and this one too http://askubuntu.com/questions/151393/facing-problem-with-gtk-response-ok-in-the-simple-player-quickly-tutorial
<Kostic> I just wanted to ask this, I have one app dedicated for getting driver's license in Serbia which is written in Python and using gtk.Builder()... Can I use it for the contest? I am the original author.
<jokerdino> Kostic: you have to write your app from scratch.
<Kostic> Ok
<Kostic> Thanks...
<rigved> jokerdino: ah. i got the first link from the lens. thanks for the second one. investigating now...
<twobottux> auappdev: How to change project page name <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152537/how-to-change-project-page-name>
<rigved> jokerdino: none of them talk about not being able to run the code. i'll check if i made any mistake.
<jokerdino> okay!
<rigved> jokerdino: nope. it seems fine.
<rigved> Gtk.gdk is from PyGtk, which is written for Gtk2+, right? does it work with Gtk3+ ?
<dpm> it won't
<rigved> dpm: ok.
<dpm> that changed on Gtk3, but I haven't had the chance to update the tutorial
<dpm> I'll try to do it tomorrow
<rigved> ok
<rigved> thanks!
<dpm> np :)
<twobottux> auappdev: The Ubuntu App Showdown -Specific software <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152576/the-ubuntu-app-showdown-specific-software>
<pavolzetor> hi, I have question, if I can sumbit project I have started in easter break and then not developed because of exams?
<pavolzetor> I am going to rewrite about 50% of code and add new one
<pavolzetor> as design and code structure if not good
<pavolzetor> thanks
<rigved> pavolzetor: there is a live session going on currently on #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat. you should as there.
<pavolzetor> thanks
<rigved> rigved: you are welcome!
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I create a Debian branch for my project on Launchpad? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152631/how-do-i-create-a-debian-branch-for-my-project-on-launchpad>
<amithkk> dpm: there?
<dpm> hi amithkk, on a google hangout right now, feel free to ask the question and I'll answer it later
<amithkk> Nah, George needs some help on that question dpm
<aviraldg> I'm trying to get my "quickly" (python/gtk3) app to display an entry in the messaging menu but importing python-indicate ("indicate") instantly crashes it. Any ideas about how to fix this?
<aviraldg> Here's the traceback:
<aviraldg> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py:24: Warning: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion `g_type_from_name (name) == 0' failed
<aviraldg>   import gobject._gobject
<aviraldg> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: specified class size for type `PyGtkGenericCellRenderer' is smaller than the parent type's `GtkCellRenderer' class size
<aviraldg>   from gtk import _gtk
<aviraldg> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: g_type_get_qdata: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<aviraldg>   from gtk import _gtk
<aviraldg> I'm trying to get my "quickly" (python/gtk3) app to display an entry in the messaging menu but importing python-indicate ("indicate") instantly crashes it. Any ideas about how to fix this?
<twobottux> auappdev: Python/GTK3 app crashing on importing "indicate" (python-indicate) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152669/python-gtk3-app-crashing-on-importing-indicate-python-indicate>
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly packaging errors <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152685/quickly-packaging-errors>
<sgringwe> how strict are the rules for the app showdown contest regarding code reuse? are you allowed to repurpose code written before today for your app?
<sgringwe> *written by me
<morten77> what is the difference between an application and an app?
<sgringwe> nothing
<sgringwe> the difference is 'lication'
<morten77> hehehe
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-19
<twobottux> auappdev: How to change project page name? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152537/how-to-change-project-page-name>
<littleTurtle> Hi, I have a question regarding the use of libraries in the Ubuntu App Showdown, as described in this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151804/can-i-package-and-include-in-the-ppa-the-required-libraries/151808
<littleTurtle> As xubuntix points out, the Novelty clause permits only "exclusively original code". Can libraries be used then?
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I post to Gwibber from python? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152882/how-do-i-post-to-gwibber-from-python>
<twobottux> auappdev: quickly + pyside will it work properly like any quickly applicatuion <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152883/quickly-pyside-will-it-work-properly-like-any-quickly-applicatuion>
<twobottux> auappdev: Will Quickly + pyside work properly like any quickly application? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152883/will-quickly-pyside-work-properly-like-any-quickly-application>
<dpm> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: The app for App Showdown can be a port of exists program? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152927/the-app-for-app-showdown-can-be-a-port-of-exists-program>
<twobottux> auappdev: App Showdown: is the port of an existing program eligible? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152927/app-showdown-is-the-port-of-an-existing-program-eligible>
<Razorbladic> Hi guys, does someone is interested in creating or managing an astrology app project or something like this?
<Roj> hi how i can creat unity lens?and develp it?
<Roj> i need information a bout dev lens
<dpm> hi Roj, check this out: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/unity/creating-a-wikipedia-unity-lens/
<dpm> Razorbladic, I'm sure they will be someone interested. Would you mind posting it as an App Idea on http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppShowdown ? Thanks!
<Razorbladic> dpm, i tried to post it but i didn't get the clue how to make it?
<dpm> Razorbladic, you'll first need a reddit account. Once you've created it, you can use the button to submit on the right-hand side panel, or you can use this direct link: http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppShowdown/submit
<dpm> once you're about to submit, simply choose the 'Text' tab and add a title and a description for your idea
<dpm> just remember to prepend your idea with 'App Idea:'
<Roj> can add gtk or qt widget (buttom,textbox,lable,etc) to lens?
<Razorbladic> dpm, thanks a lot for helping me, now i'm managing to post it :)
<dpm> Razorbladic, excellent!
<BigWhale> dpm, yeah, icons are not a problem, I just wanted to know how the toolbar was implemented, before I could agree to work on something similar for Kazam.
<davidcalle> Roj, no, only what you alread see in lenses : categories, filters
<davidcalle> already*
<dpm> BigWhale, ok, gotcha. Yeah, in that case, I think you can easily use the CSS styling api directly as suggested in the askubuntu answer
<Razorbladic> dpm, here i go: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/v9p31/app_idea_vedic_astrology_app_for_ubuntu_users/
<dpm> Thanks Razorbladic!
<Razorbladic> dpm, thanks u 2 :)))
<AlanBell> all yours dpm
<dpm> excellent, thanks AlanBell :)
* dpm changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | The Ubuntu App Showdown has started! Submit your apps until the 9th July 2012 - http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown
<BigWhale> It seems that labels under the toolbar icons are disabled by default and there is no way to turn them on?
<BigWhale> if one uses Gtk.ToolButton
<dpm> oh, hadn't noticed that, I use the 'important' property for my labels, which show the text next to the icon
<dpm> sorry, I meant for my Gtk.ToolButton, not *labels
 * dpm tries using text under buttons
<BigWhale> hm, how do I apply custom style to widgets?
<dpm> BigWhale, setting text under icons on a toolbar works for my app, just setting the property
<dpm> on the Gtk.Toolbar
<BigWhale> I have this
<BigWhale>         self.toolbar_main.set_style(Gtk.ToolbarStyle.BOTH)
<BigWhale>         self.btn_cast = Gtk.ToolButton(stock_id=Gtk.STOCK_MEDIA_RECORD, label="Screencast")
<BigWhale>         self.btn_shot = Gtk.ToolButton(stock_id=Gtk.STOCK_ZOOM_IN,label="Screenshot")
<BigWhale> dpm, do you have the source in launchpad? I can just look how it's done.
<dpm> BigWhale, hm, looks ok to me at a first glance. The source is at http://launchpad.net/qreator, but it won't help you much, as I'm using Glade
<BigWhale> I'm using glade too ... In the end I'll probably have to create custom buttons, so I'm not gonna worry too much about this now. :)
<dpm> yeah, in that case, I only right-clicked on the toolbar widget on Glade, chose Edit.. and then chose the 'Text under icons' option under 'Toolbar style'
<JanC> BigWhale: do you have the "important" property set?
<BigWhale> JanC, no.
<BigWhale> or at least, I don't think so. :)
<JanC> you need that to see the text on the button
<BigWhale> I see.
<BigWhale> Hm, how do I do that? In python?
<JanC> in glade
<JanC> think about it like this: unimportant buttons show no text, so that they take less space
<BigWhale> Ah, Gtk.ToolItem.set_is_important()
<BigWhale> lets see if this works
<BigWhale> I'm doing something wrong :/
<BigWhale> I have to run now. Later.
<twobottux> auappdev: In a Quickly app, should code go in "myapp" or "myapp_lib"? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/152999/in-a-quickly-app-should-code-go-in-myapp-or-myapp-lib>
<twobottux> auappdev: Changing TextView font in PyGTK <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153088/changing-textview-font-in-pygtk>
<twobottux> auappdev: Where do I fill the App Showdown Participation Details? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153155/where-do-i-fill-the-app-showdown-participation-details>
<twobottux> auappdev: Developing in GTK3 <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153186/developing-in-gtk3>
<twobottux> auappdev: Is there a way to use the "primary toolbar" with QT or Java? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153202/is-there-a-way-to-use-the-primary-toolbar-with-qt-or-java> || Glade GTK entry get text <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153199/glade-gtk-entry-get-text>
<twobottux> auappdev: Developing in GTK3 (solved) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153186/developing-in-gtk3-solved>
<titeuf_87> Previous versions of Quickly used Desktop Couch to store data. Is there a new recommended way to store data now?
<ajmitch> achuni: is "submit to myapps" on an ARB submission the right way to bounce a package over to the commercial queue?
<achuni> ajmitch: yep
<achuni> ajmitch: possibly not the best of labels for that button
<ajmitch> thanks, I think that's what I need to do with these PDF submissions :)
<achuni> ajmitch: right, thanks :)
<zurwolf> Is there a recommended db to work with Quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153306/is-there-a-recommended-db-to-work-with-quickly-on-ubuntu-12-04>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-20
<twobottux> auappdev: Is there a recommended DB to work with Quickly on Ubuntu 12.04? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153306/is-there-a-recommended-db-to-work-with-quickly-on-ubuntu-12-04>
<twobottux> auappdev: Is there a recommended DB to work with Quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153306/is-there-a-recommended-db-to-work-with-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: Ubuntu Design / UI Guidelines <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153363/ubuntu-design-ui-guidelines>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I access the preferences from my main dialog window? Also how do I add a new preference? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153368/how-do-i-access-the-preferences-from-my-main-dialog-window-also-how-do-i-add-a> || Are there any standard UI / UX / design principles or guidelines for building Ubuntu apps? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153363/are-there-any-standard-ui-ux-design-principles-or-guidelin
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning dholbach and all
<dholbach> hey dpm
 * ajmitch waves
<twobottux> auappdev: How to connect GTK3 button click events to callbacks <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153186/how-to-connect-gtk3-button-click-events-to-callbacks>
<tvnmsk> I dont know if this is the right place to mention this but the link for "unity integration"-video is incorrect, it points to a different video location
<dpm> tvnmsk, that's the right place, let me have a look...
<tvnmsk> it redirects me to the video of the first day, the last session
<dpm> tvnmsk, fixed it now, you might need to reload the page to see the changes. Thanks for the heads up!
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I create and use keyboard shortcuts in a Gtk app that I am developing? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153501/how-do-i-create-and-use-keyboard-shortcuts-in-a-gtk-app-that-i-am-developing>
<pappijo> how can I delete a dialog created with quickly?
<twobottux> auappdev: is Palestinians out of the Ubuntu App Showdown Contest? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153534/is-palestinians-out-of-the-ubuntu-app-showdown-contest>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to detect a computer's physical screen size in GTK <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153549/how-to-detect-a-computers-physical-screen-size-in-gtk>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to actually submit my app to Ubuntu app showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153570/how-to-actually-submit-my-app-to-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<twobottux> auappdev: Open Dialog, created with quickly does not work <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153580/open-dialog-created-with-quickly-does-not-work>
<__h__> hi, anyone?
<dpm> hi __h__
<__h__> dpm: hi! any idea of what would be the best approach to get a countdown widget into an app, that is animated...
<__h__> dpm: i mean, the countdown widget would be animated
<dpm> gotcha
<__h__> dpm: http://cnanney.com/journal/code/apple-style-counter-revisited/
<dpm> __h__, it all depends on the toolkit of choice. If you are using Qt, that would probably be really easy to do with QML. If you are using Qt, you can probably do some sort of animation with Cairo, or if you want proper animation, then Clutter
<__h__> dpm:  are Cairo and Clutter Qt specific?
<dpm> __h__, there are independent of the toolkit, if I'm not mistaken, but they are generally used with GTK
<dpm> for Qt you'd use QML
<dpm> sorry, I've just realized what might have generated the confusion...
<dpm> "If you are using Qt, you can probably..." I meant -> "If you're using GTK"
<dpm> so:
<dpm> GTK -> Cairo or Clutter
<dpm> Qt -> QML
<__h__> dpm: np
<__h__> dpm: I see that cairo for example, is kinda a drawing library, do you think that maybe animating images would be more suitable for this widget?
<__h__> like the good ol' sprite thing
<dpm> __h__, yeah, I think a poor man's animation would do with Cairo (see the example at the bottom of http://zetcode.com/tutorials/cairographicstutorial/transparency/), but still, you might want to look at Clutter for proper, modern animation, or QML
<dpm> what toolkit are you using then, GTK, Qt, or something else?
<__h__> dpm: GTK but it is not a definite decision
<dpm> ok
<__h__> so choices could be left to GTK -> Clutter or Qt -> QML
<dpm> yeah, I think so. You might also want to ask on askubuntu, to see if you get more recommendations
<__h__> dpm: do you know what could have been the reason for ubuntu to choose Gtk for its apps and quickly, and what are the plans for the future of toolkits in ubuntu?
<JanC> or on stackoverflow
<JanC> (there are more programmers on stackoverflow than on askubuntu)
<JanC> __h__: Ubuntu has traditionally always been based on GNOME, which uses Gtk
<__h__> JanC: I see
<__h__> JanC: So I would say that Gtk is better integrated with ubuntu than Qt
<__h__> JanC: I mean the default Unity shell
<JanC> yes, although Qt is themed to look more or less like Gtk, looks & behaviour are likely to be (subtly) different
<JanC> OTOH, Qt is somewhat easier to use than Gtk on e.g. Windows, so if your app needs to be cross-platform with minimal effort...
<__h__> JanC: I will be targeting ubuntu unity + gnome shell atm
<JanC> then certainly Gtk is best (maybe combined with Clutter or similar)
<Kalidarn> more doco for Qt too
<Kalidarn> and if you've gotta do multi-platform support Qt all the way
<Kalidarn> the good thing also about Qt is it looks acceptable in a KDE environment too
<twobottux> auappdev: How to View Submitted Apps for the Ubuntu App Showdown <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153739/how-to-view-submitted-apps-for-the-ubuntu-app-showdown>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I set a spin button? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153788/how-can-i-set-a-spin-button>
<titeuf_87> Anyone familiar with how Gtk css themes work? I'm trying to have a hover effect for a label, but without much success.
<twobottux> auappdev: Using the AccountsService API with Python <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153828/using-the-accountsservice-api-with-python>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to use the AccountsService API with Python? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153828/how-to-use-the-accountsservice-api-with-python>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I get dark toolbars in gtkmm? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153838/how-do-i-get-dark-toolbars-in-gtkmm>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-21
<imnichol> Is the ubuntu-cli template in quickly still kosher to use or is it deprecated?
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi
<jppiiroinen> hi
<jppiiroinen> have anyone done a "unified" qt window for ubuntu? as in that the window decorations would be removed on window resize to maximum, i was thinking of doing my own hacking, but started to think that there might be some better way of doing it
<jppiiroinen> as for mac there is the setUnifiedTitleAndToolBarOnMac function in qmainwindow
<jppiiroinen> so has anyone done similar for ubuntu
<dpm> hi jppiiroinen, I'm not particularly an expert on Qt, so I can't help. If nobody can provide an answer here, you might want to ask on askubuntu -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=application-development
<jppiiroinen> dpm, thanks. i just wanted to ask if somebody already had had the topic on their hands :P ..i will just do my "hacking" and then share it for comments in the app showdown
<Ceddy> "Hello i'm new here and i tried the quickly tutorial, but when I run "quickly package" i get the following warning :"** (setup.py:3539): WARNING **: Fehler beim Senden der Anmeldedaten: Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt", and i cant install the  .deb package
<dpm> hi Ceddy, could you please paste the full output of the 'quickly package' command on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Ceddy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1052289/
<dpm> dholbach, often quickly package errors that come from the underlying tools are hidden. Would the best way to see the errors be to cd to the debian dir and run dpkg-buildpackage in this case? ^
<dholbach> yes, debuild
<dpm> Ceddy, can you change directory do the debian directory in your project (cd debian), run the debuild command and paste the output?
<dholbach> it shouldn't be necessary to cd into the debian dir, it will work from the main source dir as well
<Ceddy> i was in the main source directory
<dpm> ok, cool
<Ceddy> don't know where is the problem?
<dpm> Ceddy, could you paste the output of the debuild command on pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<Ceddy> what do you mean with debuild?
<Ceddy> when i trie to install the deb i get this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1052323/
<dpm> on the terminal, at the same place you ran the 'quickly package' command, could you run the 'debuild' command and paste the output?
<Ceddy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1052328/
<dholbach> oh, ceddy is gone now
<dholbach> but as far as I could see it looked alright
<dholbach> a few warnings, but nothing too serious, just the signing didn't work
<twobottux> auappdev: Teeview-Binding to CouchDB not working with quickly (PyGtk + Glade) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154080/teeview-binding-to-couchdb-not-working-with-quickly-pygtk-glade>
<pappijo> I need to add a dbus .service file in an application I'm writing with quickly. Where should I put it? (data directory, other directory...)
<twobottux> auappdev: Opening files with quickly's PyGTK <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154083/opening-files-with-quicklys-pygtk>
<pappijo> and I need it to automatically change and match my service script location (/opt, /usr etc...)
<pappijo> twobottux: I posted a response right now
<twobottux> pappijo: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<twobottux> pappijo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<twobottux> auappdev: Broken debian with quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154090/broken-debian-with-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: Broken Debian package with Quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154090/broken-debian-package-with-quickly>
<pappijo> Hi! Anyone there? I need to add a DBus service to an application developed with quickly. Where should I put the .service file (data dir, some other dir etc...)?
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I store variable changed by user? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154110/how-can-i-store-variable-changed-by-user>
<twobottux> auappdev: Creating Your First Ubuntu App - <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154116/creating-your-first-ubuntu-app>
<davidcalle> dholbach, ping
<twobottux> auappdev: Video "Creating your first ubuntu app" - Help please <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154116/video-creating-your-first-ubuntu-app-help-please>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to publish my code online for someone to help me with review? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154129/how-to-publish-my-code-online-for-someone-to-help-me-with-review>
<twobottux> auappdev: Invalid syntax error when following "Creating your first ubuntu app" video <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154116/invalid-syntax-error-when-following-creating-your-first-ubuntu-app-video>
<twobottux> auappdev: Broken Debian package with Quickly due to UnicodeDecodeError <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154090/broken-debian-package-with-quickly-due-to-unicodedecodeerror>
<dholbach> davidpitkin, pong
<davidpitkin> dholbach, ping?
<dholbach> errrr, sorry :)
<dholbach> I meant davidcalle, who left earlier :)
<davidpitkin> dholbach, sorry too many david's
<dholbach> davidpitkin, that's hardly your fault :)
<gau1991> Hello I am using quickly and glade 1st time, i want to add certain widgets such as label and buttons on viewport vai python code.. Is it possible ?
<dholbach> davidcalle, sorry, just fell out of the internet
<davidcalle> dholbach, no problem, as long as you don't fall "in".
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I was wondering about your changes to the wiki lens debian/rules : what is override_dh_gencontrol?
<davidcalle> dh_gencontrol; cp media/lens-nav-wikipedia.svg ../lens-nav-wikipedia.svg; dpkg-distaddfile lens-nav-wikipedia.svg raw-meta-data -
<davidcalle> Could you explain it to me like I'm 5? :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, the regular call to dpkg-gencontrol is overridden, so we can add some extra information all the extras packages have (like a screenshot), so the software-center can make use of it
<dholbach> as far as I know this will be automatic at some stage
<dholbach> I borrowed the line of code from one of the lenses which is already in extras
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, but the software center uses what I provided in myapps, no?
<dholbach> I think for extras packages this is done by an override
<davidcalle> dholbach, I certainly don't want to use this as the usc icon.
<dholbach> maybe somebody from the ARB can clarify
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> feel free to drop these lines then :)
<dholbach> maybe somebody from the ARB who knows a bit more about these things can explain or make it right
<dholbach> I'm still learning the ropes here
<twobottux> auappdev: Adding widgets on GUI developed with Glade <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154167/adding-widgets-on-gui-developed-with-glade> || How to use quickly with c++ <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154165/how-to-use-quickly-with-c>
<davidcalle> dholbach, sorry I missed your last lines, thanks :)
<dholbach> no worries :)
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly's package command freezes <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153720/quicklys-package-command-freezes> || Glade alternative for Quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153096/glade-alternative-for-quickly>
<davidcalle> wendar, ping
<wendar> hi davidcalle
<davidcalle> hi, I have a quick question about extras packaging,  will override_dh_gencontrol override things such as the USC icon set in myapps?
<davidcalle> wendar, a few lines above, you can see a discussion about this between Daniel and I.
<wendar> davidcalle: yes, if you include override_dh_gencontrol with the options to install icons, they will override what's in myapps
<dholbach> sorry, my mistake then
<wendar> davidcalle: but, you can now skip override_dh_gencontrol and just use the myapps icons instead
<davidcalle> wendar, thanks. I'm skipping it then.
<wendar> davidcalle: qreator was the first ARB package released using myapps icons
 * dholbach will skip in the future too :)
<wendar> (it's a new feature, thanks to the myapps folks)
<davidcalle> wendar, nice :)
 * dholbach will update the other two branches then too
<wendar> fair warning, we did hit a bit of a bug with qreator's icons, but AFAIK, that's all worked out now
<wendar> still, watch the app right after it's launched, just to be sure
<dholbach> vm-lens and cooking-lens now don't have it any more
<twobottux> auappdev: Display and edit text and images in a quickly app <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154181/display-and-edit-text-and-images-in-a-quickly-app>
<twobottux> auappdev: Which framework/toolkit for modern unity applications? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154219/which-framework-toolkit-for-modern-unity-applications>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I see the "App Showdown" on Monday later? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154254/can-i-see-the-app-showdown-on-monday-later>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I add a depend to .deb installer with Quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154259/how-can-i-add-a-depend-to-deb-installer-with-quickly>
<tvnmsk> QUESTION: How to get focus on a window? if have a window in the background, i would like it to gain focus on the foreground. is it clear what i'm trying to do?
<davidcalle> tvnmsk, http://askubuntu.com/questions/112775/focusing-a-specific-application-instance-by-code
<tvnmsk> thank you, will look at your solution ;)
<davidcalle> tvnmsk, this might be a good starting point. :)
<twobottux> auappdev: How to add sub menus in appindicators? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154286/how-to-add-sub-menus-in-appindicators>
<gr8linux> I need help with webkit and quickly
<gr8linux> I need help with webkit and quickly
<gr8linux> I need help with webkit and quickly
<zurwolf> Hi, someone knows howto add a new window (not dialog) to a Quickly project?
<twobottux> auappdev: Why was VteTerminal.fork_command deprecated? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154354/why-was-vteterminal-fork-command-deprecated>
<twobottux> auappdev: Why was VteTerminal.fork_command deprecated or how to add vte terminal widget in GTK3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154354/why-was-vteterminal-fork-command-deprecated-or-how-to-add-vte-terminal-widget-in>
<twobottux> auappdev: Use primary-toolbar with Mono <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154373/use-primary-toolbar-with-mono>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to connect GTK3 button click events to callbacks <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153186/how-to-connect-gtk3-button-click-events-to-callbacks>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to add windows to an ubuntu-application with Quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154386/how-to-add-windows-to-an-ubuntu-application-with-quickly>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-22
<twobottux> auappdev: Quickly Application making it run on startup <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154411/quickly-application-making-it-run-on-startup>
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ajmitch, shall I sent some "please vote" emails for the apps which I worked on?
<dholbach> to get them reviewed etc
<twobottux> auappdev: TypeError: Expected Gtk.Widget, but got GObjectMeta <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154515/typeerror-expected-gtk-widget-but-got-gobjectmeta>
<twobottux> auappdev: Why does creating a new tab give me 'TypeError: Expected Gtk.Widget, but got GObjectMeta'? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154515/why-does-creating-a-new-tab-give-me-typeerror-expected-gtk-widget-but-got-gob>
<tvnmsk> QUESTION: regarding app showdown: which location would be ideal to persist data? (in the form of xml or json file)
<twobottux> auappdev: How to add widgets on GUI developed with Glade? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154167/how-to-add-widgets-on-gui-developed-with-glade>
<dholbach> tvnmsk, I'm not part of the organisers of the team, but I personally found dealing with json always a lot easier
<tvnmsk> thx, but where to save these files?
<dholbach> if it's user data, you might want to stick it into ~/.local/share/<app>/<datafiles>
<dholbach> if you use python, you can even easily save simple objects by doing something along the lines of saving   json.dumps([a.__dict__ for a in objects])   into a file, which I personally find much easier than building an xml tree, etc
<twobottux> auappdev: Can I see the "App Showdown" on Monday later? [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154254/can-i-see-the-app-showdown-on-monday-later>
<lemaire> quickly package command fails, is this a known bug? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154534/quickly-package-command-fails>
<dholbach> lemaire, can you please run 'debuild' in the source directory and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> "quickly package" unfortunately eats a lot of the useful output here :)
<lemaire> dholbach, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1053956/
<dholbach> lemaire, does your first line in debian/changelog start with "Unity Bookmarks"?
<dholbach> or maybe it's in debian/control?
<dholbach> if so, please change it to "unity-bookmarks"
<lemaire> debian/changelog is correct, but in debian control the first line is "Source: Unity Bookmarks"
<dholbach> yes, please check it
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> change it
<lemaire> when I change it to unity-bookmarks and try to run package, it changes back
<dholbach> also in the stanza below
<dholbach> there might be other places as well where it might be worth changing it
<lemaire> ok, I'll check it out, I probably changed the name somewhere
<lemaire> I'll get back to you, thanks
<dholbach> :)
<lemaire> I changed the name in setup.py and now it works, although I get a warning about sending credentials
<lemaire> ** (setup.py:6251): WARNING **: Error sending credentials: Error sending message: Operation not permitted
<lemaire> should I be worried or can I ignore this?
<njallam> Hello!
<njallam> Can I have some help with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154515/why-does-creating-a-new-tab-give-me-typeerror-expected-gtk-widget-but-got-gob
<dholbach> lemaire, I'm not sure about what "sending credentials" might be - dpm?
<dpm> dholbach, hm, not sure about the credential parts either
<lemaire> dholbach, I'll just ignore the credentials part for now, it doesn't seem to be a big problem
<lemaire> thanks for the help
<dholbach> lemaire, de rien
<gr8linux> Hi
<gr8linux> I need to know which signal will caught the user "enter" on an "Enrtry" object
<gr8linux> I need to know which signal will caught the user "enter" on an "Enrtry" object
<twobottux> auappdev: How to add vte terminal widget in GTK3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154354/how-to-add-vte-terminal-widget-in-gtk3>
<tvnmsk> gr8linux, i'm not a part of the ubuntu app team, but you can take a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/python/Gtk-2.0.html#Gtk.Entry , if the current implemented signals aren't those you needed you could maybe implement them yourself
<tvnmsk> and you could also try out the standard singals by implemnting a callback (e.g. print)  and see which singal gets called when you "enter".
<twobottux> auappdev: Get child elements of an element <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154613/get-child-elements-of-an-element>
<gr8linux> tvnmsk: Thanks
<dpm> wow, nice to see we're getting more updates about submissions: http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppShowdown
<dholbach> holy cow :)
<dpm> :)
<tvnmsk> gr8linux I hope it helps, i'm a beginner when it comes to ubuntu dev
<twobottux> auappdev: Error while running Quickly <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154615/error-while-running-quickly>
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you see the last update I pushed to my wikipedia lens branch? debian/copyright update?
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks :)
<Hairo> hey
<twobottux> auappdev: How to keep Text within GTK CellRenderers at center? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154657/how-to-keep-text-within-gtk-cellrenderers-at-center>
<twobottux> auappdev: any basic app packaging gui for a newbie? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154659/any-basic-app-packaging-gui-for-a-newbie>
<twobottux> auappdev: any basic app packaging guide for a newbie? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154659/any-basic-app-packaging-guide-for-a-newbie>
<twobottux> auappdev: Gtk Notebook widget in a Notebook widget <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154687/gtk-notebook-widget-in-a-notebook-widget>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I create a GTK Notebook widget inside another Notebook widget? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154687/how-do-i-create-a-gtk-notebook-widget-inside-another-notebook-widget>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I commit changes to a text file on button press? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154605/how-do-i-commit-changes-to-a-text-file-on-button-press>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to detect a computer's physical screen size in GTK <http://askubuntu.com/questions/153549/how-to-detect-a-computers-physical-screen-size-in-gtk>
<twobottux> auappdev: Get child elements of a Notebook <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154613/get-child-elements-of-a-notebook>
<pavolzetor> hi, are there any demographics about ubuntu users?
<pavolzetor> I mean tech-savvy, basic users categories
<mhall119> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/vg4gr/ubuntu_app_showdown_week_1_wrapup_ubuntu_app/
<mhall119> read and upvote
<twobottux> auappdev: Basic Image editing in python <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154736/basic-image-editing-in-python>
<twobottux> auappdev: Linuxubuntu1234 <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154764/linuxubuntu1234>
<twobottux> auappdev: Linuxubuntu1234 [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154764/linuxubuntu1234>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-23
<twobottux> auappdev: Do "package" and "application/software/program" mean the same thing in Linux? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154852/do-package-and-application-software-program-mean-the-same-thing-in-linux>
<twobottux> auappdev: how to set the border = 0 on GtkBox (dialog-Vbox-Element) in Glade on Dialog, which was creadted via "quickly add dialog" <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154882/how-to-set-the-border-0-on-gtkbox-dialog-vbox-element-in-glade-on-dialog-wh>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I publish my project code online so someone can help me with it? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154129/how-can-i-publish-my-project-code-online-so-someone-can-help-me-with-it>
<JohnTeddy> What is a good way in python where I can find out what apps are being used on the Desktop? So I want to write software to see how my time is being spent, then have a summary afterwards. So I want to know each time a window focus changes, etc.
<JohnTeddy> What is a good python library to use for this, for Ubunbu
<JohnTeddy> er, Ubuntu*
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I change font attributes for "Text Entry" in Glade <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154918/how-can-i-change-font-attributes-for-text-entry-in-glade>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can i use closed source application for art works or icon in my application for the showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154926/can-i-use-closed-source-application-for-art-works-or-icon-in-my-application-for>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to use images on buttons? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154938/how-to-use-images-on-buttons>
<nafcool> hey guys!
<nafcool> I too am taking part in the showdown
<nafcool> how do I use the Unity launcher API
<nafcool> I'm using Qt
<nafcool> :D
<nafcool> also, i'm using Qt
<nafcool> how do i make my app run from /opt/ ?
<morten771> making an package that install it there?
<nafcool> and for the showdown we can make a package?
<nafcool> morten771: ^^
<twobottux> auappdev: Can't add page in a notebook <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154961/cant-add-page-in-a-notebook>
<twobottux> auappdev: GTK3 tabs with big icons <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154982/gtk3-tabs-with-big-icons>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I add spellcheck to a TextView object in my Quickly app? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154989/how-do-i-add-spellcheck-to-a-textview-object-in-my-quickly-app>
<Phoenix87> hi
<Phoenix87> could I use a lil help here pls?
<Phoenix87> this is my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/154706/quickly-wont-package-my-app-11-10
<Phoenix87> any ideas?
<Phoenix87> I'm developing an app for the showdown and I'm worried that I won't be able to correctly submit the app
<commandoline> Phoenix87: no idea, sorry, but it might help to check if there are e.g. differences in the structure compared to a new quickly application. Also I see git in that post, while bzr is the 'usual' version control system for Ubuntu, so that might conflict. Just guessing though.
<twobottux> auappdev: Can i use closed source application for artworks or icon in my application for the showdown? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154926/can-i-use-closed-source-application-for-artworks-or-icon-in-my-application-for-t> || How do I include basic Image editing in my python application? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154736/how-do-i-include-basic-image-editing-in-my-python-application>
<Phoenix87> commandoline: yeah that .git thing puzzles me as well
<Phoenix87> i created the project with quickly create ubuntu-application on 11.10
<Phoenix87> btw I that i'd suffice to provide the source code for the app showdown
<commandoline> I thought the requirement was to have it in the software center
<commandoline> hmm, the channel #quickly exists
<commandoline> maybe somebody there has an idea
<Phoenix87> commandoline: well i think that I can manage to upload the code on my launchpad account, but I'm not sure about the software center. Would that be an issue?
<commandoline> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/ -> You must submit the app to the Software Centre
<Phoenix87> solved! thank you anyway!
<nafcool> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/
<nafcool> where do i get the necessary header file?
<mhall119> nafcool: you're using C++?
<nafcool> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> can you use GObject Introspection from C++?
<nafcool> I'm not sure :(
<mhall119> if not, the package libunity-dev probably has the C headers you'd need
<mhall119> but I'm a C/C++ novice, so I'm not really sure
<mhall119> if you haven't figured it out by Monday, join #ubuntu-unity and ask one of the actual developers there
<nafcool> mhall119: actually, I've installed libunity-dev
<nafcool> and I have the header file but I'm facing many prblems
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I show an animated gif in the app I am developing? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155045/how-do-i-show-an-animated-gif-in-the-app-i-am-developing>
<Medival> hi
<twobottux> auappdev: Problems related with spin buttons <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155061/problems-related-with-spin-buttons>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I get the size of a Gtk widget? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155077/how-do-i-get-the-size-of-a-gtk-widget>
<twobottux> auappdev: In development based on Quickly, why do codes start with "from gi.repository import Gtk"? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155090/in-development-based-on-quickly-why-do-codes-start-with-from-gi-repository-imp>
<__h__> hi, anyone?
<twobottux> auappdev: Use Sublime Text 2 as Quickly default editor <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155119/use-sublime-text-2-as-quickly-default-editor>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to use Sublime Text 2 as Quickly default editor? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155119/how-to-use-sublime-text-2-as-quickly-default-editor>
<__h__> what is the myapp_lib/ and myapp/ directories in a quickly project
<__h__> do?
<twobottux> auappdev: Using .add() on the same widget more than once <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155167/using-add-on-the-same-widget-more-than-once>
<twobottux> auappdev: What are the different application directories in a quicly ubuntu-application template for? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155175/what-are-the-different-application-directories-in-a-quicly-ubuntu-application-te>
<twobottux> auappdev: What are the different application directories in a quickly ubuntu-application template for? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155175/what-are-the-different-application-directories-in-a-quickly-ubuntu-application-t>
<twobottux> auappdev: In Glade, how do I set a widget size (i.e. minimum and maximum)? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155183/in-glade-how-do-i-set-a-widget-size-i-e-minimum-and-maximum>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I relocate the default quickly directory? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155185/how-can-i-relocate-the-default-quickly-directory>
<JohnTeddy> What is a good way in python where I can find out what apps are being used on the Desktop? So I want to write software to see how my time is being spent, then have a summary afterwards. So I want to know each time a window focus changes, etc.
<JohnTeddy> What is a good python library to use for this, for Ubunbu
<JohnTeddy> Does python-dbus do what I want?
<Guest46886> Hello. Having set a dynamic quicklist item how do I apply an action to the item?
<twobottux> auappdev: does signing have to be before or after packing? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155211/does-signing-have-to-be-before-or-after-packing>
<twobottux> auappdev: Stop box from expanding horizontally <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155214/stop-box-from-expanding-horizontally>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-06-24
<twobottux> auappdev: Why changing signals causes NameErrors in a sane code? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155221/why-changing-signals-causes-nameerrors-in-a-sane-code>
<__h__> hi
<twobottux> auappdev: Does signing have to be before or after packaging? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155211/does-signing-have-to-be-before-or-after-packaging>
<twobottux> auappdev: Do I GPG-sign my application before or after packaging? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155211/do-i-gpg-sign-my-application-before-or-after-packaging>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I stop a container box from expanding horizontally in Glade? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155214/how-do-i-stop-a-container-box-from-expanding-horizontally-in-glade>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I get images to appear on buttons in Glade Designer? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154938/how-do-i-get-images-to-appear-on-buttons-in-glade-designer>
<twobottux> auappdev: Can't add Notebook to VBox <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155291/cant-add-notebook-to-vbox>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to add windows to an ubuntu-application with Quickly? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154386/how-to-add-windows-to-an-ubuntu-application-with-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: Add a Notebook to a Box <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155298/add-a-notebook-to-a-box>
<twobottux> auappdev: Glade: How do I add a Notebook to a Box in a VBox? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155298/glade-how-do-i-add-a-notebook-to-a-box-in-a-vbox>
<twobottux> auappdev: Do "package" and "application/software/program" mean the same thing? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/154852/do-package-and-application-software-program-mean-the-same-thing>
<twobottux> auappdev: Why changing signals causes NameErrors in a sane code? - PyGtk issue <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155221/why-changing-signals-causes-nameerrors-in-a-sane-code-pygtk-issue>
<galymzhan> How do I use quickly with c++/gtkmm ?
<commandoline> galymzhan: You can't, the only desktop template quickly includes uses as far as I know Python + Gtk
<commandoline> there are a few other templates, but not for totallly different languages/toolkits except flash if I recall correctly.
<twobottux> auappdev: how to keep the app indicator menu visible after clicks? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155348/how-to-keep-the-app-indicator-menu-visible-after-clicks>
<twobottux> auappdev: Make new instance of main window, python gtk <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155374/make-new-instance-of-main-window-python-gtk>
<savvy> howdy!!
<savvy> i have just joined the ubuntu revolution ..
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I add a Notebook to a Box in a VBox? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155298/how-do-i-add-a-notebook-to-a-box-in-a-vbox>
<Phoenix87> I have created a 128x128 icon for my application, but it looks ugly in the tab switch (unity3d), like it's a poor res icon
<Phoenix87> it's a svg if you're wondering
<commandoline> why not scaling it up?
<commandoline> if it's an svg, that won't cost you any space since svg isn't much more than a description of shapes anyway, but maybe it makes a difference for Unity...
<__h__> Phoenix87: does it display ok in the dash?
<Phoenix87> __h__: yes
<__h__> Phoenix87: tried commandoline's suggestion?
<Phoenix87> uhm no
<Phoenix87> how much do you think I'd need to scale it?
<Phoenix87> it's 128x128 already
<Phoenix87> pretty much the size of the icons showing in the tab switch window
<__h__> Phoenix87: maybe, the tab switch has some sort of cache, that did not get updated. I think that internally, svg files are converted to pixmaps, but I cant be sure on this
<Phoenix87> __h__: that's what I'm thinking too. Do you know where those icons are taken from?
<__h__> No idea, but if the are converted internally, the file could even have another extension, or be loaded in ram
<__h__> Are you using quickly?
<Phoenix87> __h__: I had a look at geany's icon: it's a 48x48 svg and it's shown perfectly in the switch
<Phoenix87> __h__: yes
<__h__> if you create a quickly project on say /tmp dir, you will see that the default icon also is looks pixelated
<Phoenix87> __h__: you mean in the tabswitch?
<__h__> Phoenix87: yes
<Phoenix87> __h__: right. that's wierd...
<Phoenix87> __h__, commandoline thanks anyway for your help. I'd be better focusing on developing right now ^^
<__h__> Phoenix87: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwbRQUCb5XM&t=108m38s head to 2:47:00
<__h__> somewhere around say something about how gtk handles svg files
<__h__> Phoenix87: Sure, don't get blocked now, I could suggest asking on askubuntu
<Phoenix87> __h__: cheers mate! ;)
<Phoenix87> oh nice i think i missed that part during the live broadcast
<Phoenix87> so it is internally converted into a bitmap
<Phoenix87> anyway now I've come with a design problem: whend implementing undo/redo, what should happen when the user undoes a few commands and then start issuing new commands? Do I have to forget about all the redos as soon as a new command is issued?
<Phoenix87> *when
<JanC> that's what most applications do (except in case of versioned backups)
<Phoenix87> JanC: ok. thank you :D
<Phoenix87> how can I create a deepcopy of a liststore?
<Phoenix87> copy or pickle? or something else maybe
<__h__> Phoenix87: you mean clone?
<__h__> Should a Gtk.VBox be packed inside a Gtk.ScrolledWindow?
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I force only one instance of my application? (python/quickly) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155496/how-do-i-force-only-one-instance-of-my-application-python-quickly>
<twobottux> auappdev: Bind filechooserbutton's path to gio.settings pygtk-glade <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155512/bind-filechooserbuttons-path-to-gio-settings-pygtk-glade>
<twobottux> auappdev: Creating Ubuntu Browser App Frames <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155513/creating-ubuntu-browser-app-frames>
<twobottux> auappdev: How to hide a GTK window in Python before call or os.system <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155519/how-to-hide-a-gtk-window-in-python-before-call-or-os-system>
<twobottux> auappdev: ImportError: No module named platform.credentials <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155523/importerror-no-module-named-platform-credentials>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I update "Quickly" using a PPA or similar in the Source file? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155526/how-can-i-update-quickly-using-a-ppa-or-similar-in-the-source-file>
<twobottux> auappdev: Build failed with the command : quickly submitubuntu <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155531/build-failed-with-the-command-quickly-submitubuntu> || How can I update "Quickly" using a PPA or similar in the Source file? [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155526/how-can-i-update-quickly-using-a-ppa-or-similar-in-the-source-file>
<twobottux> auappdev: How can I update "Quickly" using a PPA or similar in the Source file? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155526/how-can-i-update-quickly-using-a-ppa-or-similar-in-the-source-file>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I get QSystemTrayIcon to show up in Gnome 3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155545/how-do-i-get-qsystemtrayicon-to-show-up-in-gnome-3>
<twobottux> auappdev: Ready-to-use time and/or datetime selection widgets for GTK3? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/155562/ready-to-use-time-and-or-datetime-selection-widgets-for-gtk3>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-17
<jppiiroinen> Kaleo_: that is still on my todo list
<dpm> goog morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<penk> morning!
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning penk
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: good morning, any news on the tests for the browser component ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, not much luck... didn't look at that much. I am looking at that now... Did you get a fix for the unittests ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: i was away the past few days, didn't work on it
<nerochiaro> om26er: but i'll look into the unit tests, and you keep looking into the autopilot
<nerochiaro> om26er:  does that sound good ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes, sure. I started on that already :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: thank you !
<dpm> oSoMoN, I've updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/rename/+merge/169732 to address the points in your review. Could you have a look at it and re-review? :)
<om26er> nerochiaro, you'r welcome
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, on it now
<dpm> oSoMoN, perfect, thanks. On separating them, they've become quite easy to review I hope
<oSoMoN> dpm: you’ll need to set a commit message for autolanding to work
<dpm> argh, it didn't pick up the one from the earlier MP. Thanks, fixing it now
<dpm> done, description updated as well
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Eat Your Vegetables Day! :-D
<timp> JamesTait: I *knew* it, I don't have to eat my vegetables *every* day :)
<JamesTait> timp, mmmmmmaybeeeee.... ;)
<oSoMoN> dpm: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/package-translations/+merge/166029 with a suggestion
<dpm> thanks! looking
<om26er> nerochiaro, the problem is that the way we are starting the app, the startup parameter is not working...
<nerochiaro> om26er: what do you mean ? what startup parameter ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, the default weblink that we pass is not working... lets say we want to open the browser with 'google.com' in normal cases 'webbrowser-app google.com' will work but in this case its not
<om26er> nerochiaro, 'qmlscene -I ../../src/ browser/emulators/runner.qml google.com'
<om26er> that won't open google.com.. so in our autopilot tests we actually provide a default link
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i think we should split the tests in two groups, one is the tests that test the component only, and the one is the test that test the entire application. i would remove the tests for the entire application (which will need to remain as part of webbrowser-app)
<nerochiaro> om26er: this one you mentioned for example is a test for the entire app
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah, makes sense. I am trying to figure out what really needs to be tested with autopilot.. like which components should I write tests for ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: only the browser component, and the tests are already there, we just need to remove the application-specific ones
<om26er> nerochiaro, can we do a quick mumble for a few minutes ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: yeah, let me grab my headphones
<nerochiaro> om26er: just logged in
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah, I am there
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, let me try reconnecting
<om26er> nerochiaro, let me reconnect as well
<nerochiaro> om26er: no idea, i can hear you but my mic isn't working it seems
<Laney> is saucy/grouper fixed-ish now?
<Laney> oops, meant to send that to #ubuntu-touch :P
<dpm> oSoMoN, I've added a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/package-translations/+merge/166029https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/package-translations/+merge/166029 if you could have a look when you've got a minute, that'd be great
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure
<dpm> great
<dholbach> JamesTait, dpm, lool, mhall119, beuno: I think it'd make sense to start documenting a few things on the Ubuntu wiki - even if just briefly and in the form of a few bullet points - wiki.u.c/AppStore is unclaimed - shall we start using it or is there any other place you'd rather see decisions/docs/stuff go?
<dholbach> I'd mail the list afterwards
<JamesTait> dholbach, +1 from me, the more info we have in public resources the better.
<dpm> dholbach, if app store is the name we'll be using, sounds good. We might want to put it under Touch/ but I think for now it's best to just get started. We can always set up a redirect if we decide to move it afterwards
<dholbach> dpm, I thought about Touch/ first, but thought that the idea would be to use it more broadly in a converged world
<dholbach> not entirely sure though
<dholbach> but yeah +1 on getting started :)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, that sounds good to me. We can always move it later if we decide to
<dholbach> rock and roll
<JamesTait> dholbach, yeah, I'm also consciously avoiding references to Touch for that reason.
<dholbach> I'll set it up and mail the list afterwards
<JamesTait> Thanks dholbach.
<oSoMoN> dpm: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/package-translations/+merge/166029
<dholbach> JamesTait, dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore (and /Decisions)
<lool> dholbach: +1000
<dholbach> great - that's the +1002 I was looking for
<lool> dholbach: I'd go for /Click at a nicer toplevel for now, but it's not worth bikeshedding
<JamesTait> dholbach, :)
<lool> I'm too late it seems
<dholbach> and another +1000 if you guys help keeping it up to date ;-)
<lool> (wasn't there some trademark dispute over the name "appstore"?)
<dholbach> lool, yeah, that'd be a possibility too, I'm just not sure if we want to advertise "apps", "get apps into the store", "ubuntu app store" as "click" or anything like that
<dholbach> lool, I'll mention it in my mail to the list
<lool> cheers
<dholbach> I'm happy for us to discuss it for a week and then count votes for whatever options come up ;-)
<dpm> oSoMoN, thanks. I've now updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/package-translations/+merge/166029
<oSoMoN> dpm: looks good now, btw is a changelog entry really necessary?
<dpm> oSoMoN, I thought it was, as the packaging was changed. But I can remove it if necessary
<oSoMoN> dpm: I don’t know, that’s a genuine question :) in the core apps developed in-house, we don’t add changelog entries anymore, not sure whether the same applies to community developed apps
<dpm> oSoMoN, for the community apps we just set up a very basic packaging. I'm not sure it's that important until they get into the distro proper, so I think for now I'd choose the path of least effort and leave the changelog entry there other than remove it. If you're ok with that, can you approve and top-approve?
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, approving now
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro: would one of you be available to review a trivial MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/addressbar-spacing-tweak/+merge/169477
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: from the looks of it it seems it's trivial enough to just approve it as it is
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: indeed it is
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i comment approved it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thx
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you have any idea in cmake how to copy a binary file into the unit tests directory after building but before running the tests ? I tried using the "install" command but it's run after the tests it seems. and i tried using the file command (with COPY option) but it's run before the build
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, no idea
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: know anyone who might know ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: try gusch, I don’t know if we have cmake experts around…
<nerochiaro> gusch: any ideas on the above ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i wonder how other applications that do unit tests and have binary plugins do it
<nerochiaro> if we have any
<gusch> nerochiaro: sorry - no
<gusch> nerochiaro: but I might need that as well
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: there must be a way, it’s just a matter of finding someone who knows it…
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: who was our expert back in the unity-2d days ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: it was agateau, not sure where he can be pinged those days
<oSoMoN> s/those/these/
<kalikiana> Kaleo_, ping whenever you have time to discuss the spreadsheet you made
<Kaleo_> kalikiana: sure, which spreadsheet?
<kalikiana> Kaleo_, aha, you are there, thought you were absent since you weren't in the daily
<timp> Kaleo_: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Av4_up3vZmkvdGNHdW1mWGtwSndPWkRJQkdwNFgtM3c#gid=0 I am also interested in where the priorities come from and whether design has the same priorities
<Kaleo_> timp: they come from a variety of places and can be changed
<Kaleo_> timp: there was no sync with design on these priorities in a a long time
<timp> Kaleo: ok. Would be good to have a chat with someone at design to sync our priorities
<timp> or we leave it to the developer to contact design ahead of working on a component
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you mind top-approving https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/addressbar-spacing-tweak/+merge/169477 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: certainly not. done
<Kaleo> timp: 14:20 < Kaleo_> timp: I'll bring it up with Calum and John
<timp> Kaleo: ok, great
<timp> Kaleo: if you said something else in that time period, I may have missed it also
<timp> 14:24:42 -!- Kaleo_ [boucault20@tom.iiens.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 264 seconds]
<timp> 14:24:50 -!- Kaleo [boucault20@tom.iiens.net] has joined #ubuntu-app-devel
<Kaleo> timp: nope, nothing else :)
<timp> gusch_, zsombi I am preparing a change in the tools API, and I have changes ready for gallery-app to reflect this
<timp> gusch_: could you have a look and give me your comments? Don't approve because the changes are not in UITK
<timp> zsombi: ^ if you will be reviewing my UITK MR on this later, you can see in gallery-app already what the changes would be for apps
<gusch_> timp: ok - and can I see the changes in the UITK? To check is autopilot will break
<timp> gusch_: the idea is that eventually, all Actions can show up in the HUD, and their visual representation in the toolbar is a ToolbarButton
<timp> gusch_: sure, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolbarItems
<timp> gusch_: I guess autopilot will break, but will become easier to use because you define the buttons now in your own code
<seb128> the system settings design have often buttons in lists that are supposed to be the same width than text in a ListItem ... does that seems like a case for a standard widget (should I file a wishlist about it?)
<seb128> or should we play with spacing/marging and copy those tweaks around (and update them the day spacing change for listitems)
<zsombi> (04:10:55 PM) timp: zsombi: ^ if you will be reviewing my UITK MR on this later, you can see in gallery-app already what the changes would be for apps
<zsombi> timp: ok
<timp> zsombi: thanks
<timp> seb128: try this http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-singlecontrol.html
<timp> seb128: is that what you mean?
<seb128> timp, can I turn the separators off?
<timp> seb128: yes, showDivider: false http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-empty.html#showDivider-prop
<zsombi> Kaleo: I was thinking to move Arguments stuff under Ubuntu.Services together with Alarms API + some others which would be better to be packaged in a separate module
<zsombi> Kaleo: opinion?
<seb128> timp, sorry, my nm-applet has been unhappy
<Kaleo> zsombi: not sure about that; in any case not really critical right now
<seb128> timp, I was asking if I can disable separators
<timp> 15:17:30 < timp> seb128: yes, showDivider: false  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-empty.html#showDivider-prop
<timp> seb128: ^
<seb128> timp, ah, thanks!
<zsombi> Kaleo: so you would suggest to have the Alarms API also in Ubuntu.Components?
<seb128> timp, I was looking at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-singlecontrol-members.html
<seb128> timp, which doesn't have those properties listed
<timp> seb128: weird. it should be there because SingleControl inherits from Empty, but the docs don't show it
<seb128> timp, want a bug report about that?
<timp> dpm: ^ documentation problem.
<Kaleo> zsombi: right now yes
<timp> dpm: the link to Empty is in the documentation I generate locally with 'make docs', but not on the webpage. Will this be fixed automatically the next time the docs are updated?
<timp> dpm: or is it a different issue and we need to report a bug?
<timp> seb128: I don't know. Let's ask dpm
<zsombi> Kaleo: I kinda would like to keep the UI components separated from UI-less ones, especially from the service functionality providers... but...
<timp> kalikiana: ^ or perhaps you know what's happening with the docs?
<dpm> timp, we're not updating the docs automatically yet. kalikiana set them up, but his MP is pending on some help that we should get from the Web team to make the breadcrumbs in the docs appear correctly
<dpm> timp, seb128 I can update the docs manually, but it will have to be in a few hours time
<timp> dpm: but if it is correct locally when I run 'make docs', does that mean it will be correct after the next docs update?
<dpm> timp, no, I didn't switch automatic online doc updates yet as it was pending another MP to add the d.u.c headers to the docs. But if I update them manually later on and merge the branches currently in review, they should be ok
<kalikiana> dpm, so it's simply outdated isn't it?
<dpm> kalikiana, yeah. Do you know if the mp to add the header and footer landed? Since there were so many doc fixes, I'm not sure if that was coupled with your breadcrumbs branch or if it's already landed
<kalikiana> dpm, that was separate
<kalikiana> afair navi is the only unmerged branch
<seb128> timp, sorry, my laptop was in weird state, I had to reboot
<seb128> hopefully it fixed it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gusch_: om26er: after battling half a day with cmake this is how i convinced it to copy some files post-build and pre-test to the test directory: add_custom_command(
<nerochiaro>             TARGET ubuntu-ui-extras-plugin
<nerochiaro>             POST_BUILD
<nerochiaro>             COMMAND ${CMAKE_COMMAND} -E copy
<nerochiaro>                 $<TARGET_FILE:ubuntu-ui-extras-plugin>
<nerochiaro>                 ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/tests/unittests/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/)
<nerochiaro> hope it helps, for reference
<gusch_> nerochiaro: ok - thx - in which package will it be?
<timp> seb128: ok. you got the links for the online docs, but they are outdated and they don't correctly list that SingleControl inherits the properties from Empty
<dpm> kalikiana, great, I'll see if I can switch automatic docs later on. timp ^
<seb128> timp, ok, thanks
<seb128> I see that dpm is on it
<kalikiana> +1000 for automatic docs
<dpm> seb128, in the meantime, you can read the docs from the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc package. Those should be up to date
<nerochiaro> gusch_: ubuntu-ui-extras, new package that will contain browser and later on mediaplayer components
<seb128> dpm, timp: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-singlecontrol-members.html is correct indeed
<seb128> thanks!
<gusch_> nerochiaro: ah - ok - thx
<dpm> super
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks for the reference
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: wasn't the merge request approved last week ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looking at the history, I’m not seeing any commits that looks like this, and there are no pending MRs against notes-app
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, so what happened is that i did the translations for share and camera, including desktops, but never went back to notes to do the desktop files
<timp> gusch_: do you think this API change would be good? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/gallery-app/toolbarItems/revision/729 do you like it?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also there was some uncertainity about how the desktop file translations actually worked, for the camera MR. was that resolved ?
<nerochiaro> gusch_: ^
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, so please do so today if possible
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: dunno, I don’t think I was involved in reviewing that one, do you have a link?
<gusch_> nerochiaro: yes, resolved. I was wrong (didn't get the magic begind gettext)
<gusch_> timp: let me see ...
<gusch_> timp: sometimes it's Button, sometime ToolbarButton ?
<gusch_> timp: sometimes the anchors.verticalCenter ist set, sometimes not?
<gusch_> timp: oh - I see - it's when a real button is used (Cancel for example)
<timp> gusch_: yes. It is Button on those places where you used to have an itemHint
<timp> gusch_: ToolbarButton automatically sets anchors, Button does not. But I admit that I don't like that I have to explicitly add the anchor to the Button
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, on doing it today
<gusch_> timp: looks ok - but I guess it will break autopilot ;)
<oSoMoN> dpm: is there a specific reason why https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/rename/+merge/169776 is marked "Work in progress" ?
<oSoMoN> dpm: or is it safe for me to top-approve it?
<timp> gusch_: should I include the fixes for autopilot in that branch?
<timp> gusch_: how do I run the gallery autopilot tests?
<gusch_> timp: otherwise it won't integrate ;)
<gusch_> timp: got to "cd tests/autopilot; autopilot run gallera_app"
<dpm> oSoMoN, yeah, I noticed that for some reason after merging the other branch it depended on, the diff now generates conflicts. I couldn't figure it out and today I don't have more time to look at the MPs, so I marked it as WIP and I'll have a look at those merge conflicts tomorrow morning
<oSoMoN> dpm: it merges fine locally (albeit with a criss-cross warning), it may just be launchpad being confused, shall we give a try at approving it?
<timp> gusch_: I get a bunch of errors like ImportError: Failed to import test module: gallery_app.tests.test_album_view
<timp> gusch_: and ImportError: No module named input
<dpm> oSoMoN, fine by me, thanks for testing it!
<oSoMoN> np
<timp> gusch_: do I need autopilot-phablet?
<gusch_> timp: libautopilot-qt
<gusch_> timp: and libqt5test5
<timp> gusch_: from which ppa?
<gusch_> timp: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next/ubuntu/ raring/main
<oSoMoN> dpm: do you have credentials to login to the jenkins instance to request a rebuild?
<oSoMoN> dpm: i.e. http://91.189.93.125:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/31/rebuild
<timp> gusch_: thanks
<dpm> oSoMoN, I don't. Either mmrazik or fginther should have
<gusch_> timp: "autopilot list gallery_app" gives you the names, to run tests individually (as a full run takes 4 minutes and blocks for computer essentially)
<oSoMoN> dpm: mmrazik did it, let’s see what jenkins says
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: regarding the desktop file in notes app, let me know as soon as you have a MR, and let’s work to ensure it gets merged today
<dpm> cool, thanks oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> dpm: the CI job passed, I just top-approved
<dpm> oSoMoN, awesome, thanks!
<timp> gusch_: oops.. after adding the ppa and upgrading my packages I don't have a window manager after I log in.. :s
<gusch_> timp: did you do a full upgrade?
<timp> yes, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<timp> ah, a bunch of packages have been kept back
<gusch_> timp: oh oh - I do only it as well - but I use KDE
<timp> gusch_: oh, after dist-upgrade I have windows again :)
<timp> gusch_: and the gallery_app autopilot tests run :)
 * timp bbl
<oSoMoN> dpm: looking at the last MR in the series, will the qmake/make trick for the po/ folder be automatically picked up and executed, or is it still a manual step for now?
<dpm> oSoMoN, still a manual step. Right now it is not more than a developer aid. In the future, most probably there should be a proper build system in the apps
<oSoMoN> dpm: ok, sounds good enough to me
<oSoMoN> dpm: maybe an entry in the README file to explain how to generate an up-to-date pot file?
<dpm> oSoMoN, indeed, that's a very good point. I'll add it to my todo and prepare it for the rest of the apps as well
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-desktop-i18n/+merge/169827
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: bfiller: desktop file i18n for notepad
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’m on it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: commented on the MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: see if it's better now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: nope, there’s a lot of extra garbage now because you had files resulting from a previous package build in the debian dir, please run it on a clean tree
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: try now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: approved, let’s wait for jenkins to run the CI, and then feel free to top-approve
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: tests seem to fail, but i didn't touch them
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: something is odd
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looking into it, please have a look at the logs yourself too
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i am, it seems the app isn't quitting
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: please ask om26er about it, I think I recall something related that was discussed last week
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:  om26er: any ideas why these tests fail on notepad ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-desktop-i18n/+merge/169827
<om26er> nerochiaro, I tried to fix that in my branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/notes-app/fix_jenkins_failures) but failed..
<om26er> nerochiaro, it seems alt-f4 event is not happening in jenkins setup due to some reason
<om26er> nerochiaro, we need to fix another way to kill the app.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: om26er: yeah. but in the meantime i think oSoMoN we can approve that MR since it has nothing to do with the code i submitted for review
<om26er> nerochiaro, I think it may make sense to disable these tests for now...
<om26er> I wonder if the MR will go in till those tests pass...
<nerochiaro> om26er: you tell me
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu/Qt Application | http://askubuntu.com/q/309302
<om26er> nerochiaro, Yes. I thought of disabling them as well. I didn't find a way to kill the app.. we could do 'killall qmlscene'
<om26er> alt-f4 doesn't work on touch anyways so this is a partial solution anyways...
<nerochiaro> om26er: sounds a bit brutal, but might work. for now i'm disabling these two tests though
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is it ok if i do that in the same MR ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: don’t comment them out, just skip them
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: how do i skip them ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I don’t remember the exact syntax, but I believe there a skipTest decorator for test methods that should not run, and you can pass it a string to explain why the test is being skipped
<om26er> nerochiaro, import unittest ; use it as decorator a line before the test.. like this: @unittest.skip("Quick is not working")
<om26er> or you may even want to skip the entire class...
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:  om26er: any way to skip the tests only when running on device ? it's the only place where they fail,no ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, they fail in jenkins as well..
<nerochiaro> om26er: but they work on desktop
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes, they are working fine on my desktop as well. but due to some reason unknown they fail in jenkins.. I tried 3-4 experiments but none of them worked..
<nerochiaro> om26er: exactly, so my question is: can we leave them enabled on desktop and disable them on jenkins ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, no, we can't differentiate..
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok
<om26er> nerochiaro, I tried to do this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~om26er/notes-app/fix_jenkins_failures/revision/136 that didn't work
<nerochiaro> om26er: when i add that decorator, are the tests still supposed to appear in autopilot list ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah, they should
<om26er> nerochiaro, try running them. the app window will just appear and then disappear quickly
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:  om26er: i pushed the changes with the disabled tests already, let's see what jenkins does
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you mind approving this trivial MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/cmakelists-qt-creator/+merge/169845
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<om26er> nerochiaro, so I have fixed 20 tests for the browser component
<om26er> nerochiaro, others are bit tricky to fix it seems...
<nerochiaro> om26er: just a moment, can you trigger a rebuild on this MR ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-desktop-i18n/+merge/169827
<nerochiaro> om26er: it seems jenkins isn't running it, or it's taking a long time
<om26er> nerochiaro, its running already
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok. regaring the browser component, can you please commit the fixed tests ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: and why are the tricky ones more tricky ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, one of them makes sure the app starts chromeless,,, which requires a parameter '--chromeless' which we cannot provide...
<om26er> nerochiaro, others are related to 'browser history' it seems the dummy database is not being picked by the app in that mode
<Laney> Kaleo: Hey, last week you told me that UbuntuShape accepts a ShaderEffectSource but I don't see that here - any clues? (Unable to assign QQuickShaderEffectSource to QQuickImage)
<om26er> nerochiaro, lp:~om26er/+junk/fix-autopilot-tests
<om26er> nerochiaro, or should I push to your branch ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: please push to my branch
<nerochiaro> om26er: all those are ok being tested as part of the webbrowser-app i tink
<nerochiaro> think
<om26er> nerochiaro, done
<om26er> I'll be back later.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: would you have a moment to review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/target-blank-relative/+merge/169854 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking
<oSoMoN> thx
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if the tests pass it looks ok to me
<nerochiaro> bfiller: FYI since you wanted to be notified: notes-app desktop file i18n approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-desktop-i18n/+merge/169827
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: cool, feel free to approve then, I can top-approve once CI succeeds
<Kaleo> Laney: let me think
<timp> Laney, Kaleo UbuntuShape does not accept it directly, but its parent class (Shape, made available from c++) does
<Kaleo> Laney: timp: ahy yes!
<Kaleo> of course
<Kaleo> that's a glitch we will have to remedy
<timp> there is a bug for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1089595
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1089595 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[shape] UbuntuShape should shape more general Item-based components" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> do you guys have a widget to use for cases like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-storage.png
<seb128> the [ by name ][ by size ] splitted button
<timp> seb128: nope
<seb128> timp, ok, any planned?
<timp> seb128: yes it is planned, but I cannot find a bug report for it
<seb128> timp, ok, good to know that it's planned ;-)
<timp> seb128: it is currently low priority and won't arrive before the beta
<seb128> timp, I should maybe talk to design to have an alternative UI suggested then
<seb128> timp, thanks
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<Laney> timp: Kaleo: hrm, alright then - so I'll be able to propose CrossFadeImage to the toolkit but probably not actually use it just yet until that gets fixed
<Kaleo> Laney: that's a misunderstanding
<Kaleo> Laney: you can already use the Shape object
<Laney> oh yeah?
<Kaleo> Laney: yes, instead of UbuntuShape use Shape
<Laney> but then I won't be all UbuntuShapey
<Laney> or?
<Kaleo> Laney: like it is dong in UbuntuShape.qml
<Kaleo> Laney: it will be
<Kaleo> Laney: it's just that the UbuntuShape got rewritten from QML to C++ in a hurry*
<Kaleo> Laney: and now we have UbuntuShape.qml as a wrapper for the C++ Shape
<Laney> well, that file does appear to do some things
<nik90> Does anybody here know how to solve http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17155915/does-qml-support-converting-to-different-timezone-based-on-timezoneid ?
<nik90> or atleast ppoint me in the right direction?
<netcurli> nik90: you have seen this: http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt-5-QTimeZone
<netcurli> ?
<nik90> netcurli: I am looking at it now
<nik90> netcurli: I remember briefly looking at it before. But as I see many of its API for timezone is scheduled for qt 5.1
<netcurli> yes..
<nik90> and I am not sure when exactly qt 5.1 will be packaged for ubuntu
<netcurli> I mean, the data you are looking for is available in the tz database
<netcurli> it's just a matter of how to access that information
<nik90> netcurli: I looked at tz database..and I see that it provide timezone info about a city
<nik90> netcurli: but meanwhile I was able to find an online API which gives me that same info
<nik90> but it returns it as Europe/Amsterdam or etc....
<nik90> netcurli: I just need to know how to convert that into time
<netcurli> with the tz database you can get the difference between a timezone by id and utc at some point in the past or future
<nik90> and will the difference be in minutes? as in Amsterdam is 120 minutes from UTC
<nik90> netcurli: for now in the ubuntu clock app, I am getting the current local time at a place and then subtracting it from my system time to know the diff
<nik90> I then can calculate the time at that city by using the diff anytime
<netcurli> how would you deal with daylight saving time?
<nik90> netcurli: my current plan to check with the online api once every day
<nik90> netcurli: so that would take care of updating with daylight saving time
<netcurli> btw: https://github.com/eggert/tz that is the source code of the tz database. and you can try "TZ='Europe/Amsterdam' date" in a terminal
<nik90> netcurli: yes I have explored the use of tzdata already present in ubuntu
<nik90> but js or qml does not have native capability to read tz files
<netcurli> that is correct, you could either make a c++ plugin or compile the tz files to json (but you would have to provide updates then)
<nik90> netcurli: okay
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: hey... how's the progress with the keyboard testing?
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: we would like to start integrating the shell tests with some OSK usage
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: do you have some emulators ready we could reause?
<mzanetti> reuse
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: lets talk to bill about this in the afternoon
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Autistic Pride Day! :-D
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is there a "ubuntuorange" color in the toolkit? ;-)
<dpm> hi seb128, the sdk guys can probably give a better answer, but I haven't found it, I just specify "#DD4814" :)
<seb128> dpm, ok, that's cheating :p
<seb128> dpm, hey btw, and thanks ;-)
<dpm> :)
<seb128> I was going to do that but I figured out that it would be nice to have a named color for that one
<seb128> I guess quite some apps want to use to give an ubuntu look
<timp> seb128: no, there is no UbuntuOrange yet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1098209
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1098209 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "define the ubuntu orange color in the SDK" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seb128> timp, thanks ;-)
<gusch> om26er: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-video-autopilot/+merge/170015
<om26er> gusch, looking
<gusch> om26er: thx
<dholbach> dpm, seems like the developer.ubuntu.com/packaging link is broken
<dholbach> dpm, do you know what happened there?
<dholbach> dpm, FWIW http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/ is broken too
<dpm> dholbach, looking at it now
<dholbach> dpm, thanks
<zsombi> guys, do we have a way to detect the running QML application name? (i.e. desktop file name, main QML file)? Arguments SDK component aint seem to provide that info...
<timp> gusch: I'm a bit stuck with autopilot (I don't have much experience with it).
<timp> gusch: when I return the "cancel icon", I know that I need tools.back from the toolbar. But is there a way with autopilot to do that besides adding objectNames to the back/cancel button everywhere?
<gusch> timp: you can use any property
<timp> gusch: an easy way to do it is by looking for the button with text "Cancel" or "Back", but that will break on systems that use different languages
<gusch> timp: correct
<timp> gusch: #toolbar_items = toolbar.select_single("ToolbarItems") #return toolbar_items.back
<timp> without the #
<timp> that doesn't work, but you get the intention. I want to get the back-property of toolbar_items
<gusch> use select_many instead of select_single
<gusch> timp: ^ that might help
<timp> why many? there is only one
<gusch> for sure?
<timp> the problem is AttributeError: Class 'ToolbarItems' has no attribute 'back'.
<timp> in qml I have this in ToolbarItems: property Item back
<timp> I just don't know how to access it from python
<gusch> "back" is a QML property?
<timp> yes
<gusch> which type?
<timp> Item
<timp> well, I noticed that now I have several subclasses of ActionItem (including Button, ToolbarButton), and if select all ActionItems it doesn't seem to include Buttons
<gusch> then return toolbar_items.select_many("QQuickItem")[0]
<gusch> then "return toolbar_items.select_many("QQuickItem")[0]"
<gusch> or whatever index the back item has (that's a least not worse than the current test ;)
<timp> ohh I need to use the cpp classname, not the qml name?
<gusch> yep
<gusch> you can run "gallery-app -testability" - and "autopilot vis"
<gusch> the select the gallery, and you can browse the QML tree nicely
<timp> ok, thanks
<timp> maybe I can do it all via the objectName
<timp> gusch: it is a bit confusing to me. I have ActionItem, and subclasses of that called ToolbarButton and Button (in qml)
<timp> gusch: autpilot vis shows me a classname "Button" for the classic buttons, and "ActionItem" for the ToolbarButtons
<gusch> ActionItem for ToolButtons ?!?
<gusch> that sounds weired
<timp> gusch: and it seems that the classname for autopilot must match exactly, so I cannot say "ActionItem" and select all instances of (subclasses of) ActionItem
<gusch> but if you can set a unique objectName, that would be the best for testing for course
<gusch> timp: yes, the names have to match exactly
<timp> gusch: yes, I was trying that. but it doesn't work for me because of the classname
<timp> some times it is ActionItem (for back buttons), some times Button (for cancel buttons)
<timp> I guess it'll work if I introduce an additional get_toolbar_back_icon function in addition to the get_toolbar_cancel_icon
<timp> just weird that for ToolbarButton I need to search for ActionItem instead.
<timp> the full implementation of ToolbarButton is this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/93000/
<timp> perhaps it doesn't change the className because I didn't add properties to it
<timp> that would mean the tests that I am planning will break if I ever add a property to ToolbarButton
<gusch> timp: damn - but might be
<om26er> gusch, Hi! gallery-app crashes on 'Auto Enhance' btw
<timp> gusch: thanks for the help. I'll have a break now and then I give it another try.
<gusch> om26er: yep https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1180345
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1180345 in gallery-app "Auto enhance crashes gallery app and deletes photo" [Critical,Confirmed]
<gusch> om26er: you could do a quick fix in C++ if you want ...
<gusch> om26er: in src/photo/photo.cpp comment line 805 (QApplication::processEvents();)
<om26er> gusch, cool, that works
<gusch> om26er: well - it blocks the UI - so I need another (proper) fix
<om26er> gusch, should I keep your workaround with my test branch ?
<gusch> om26er: good question
<gusch> om26er: I'd say yes - and update the bugreport
<om26er> ok
<nerochiaro> om26er: just to recap: all the autopilot tests that are in the branch at the momnent for the browser plugin are working, right ? i just tried and they all seem to pass successfully
<nerochiaro> om26er: didn't you say there were some failing ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yes, I have disabled a few so you would not see them failing
<om26er> look in test_history.py
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, thanks
<nerochiaro> om26er: oh, i thought you had disabled them with the decorator, not with comments
<nerochiaro> om26er: so it's basically only test_history and test_chromeless, right ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yep
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN|afk: when you're back i have one question for you on a traslations-related issue
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN|afk: please pingme
<om26er> gusch, I added tests for auto-enhance and 'delete last photo' .. https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/add_test_for_auto_enhance/+merge/170054
<om26er> for the latter case the bug would need to be fixed before the branch goes in.
<gusch> om26er: cool - looking
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ping
<gusch> om26er: looks good - I guess now it's my turn ;)
<om26er> gusch, yep :D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hi, i've been trying to figure out why my translation files were being installed under /usr/local/share instead of /usr/share and I'm not really finding any difference with the other packages that use translations. Wonder if you could have a quick look at lp:~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-initial and confirm that debuild does the same for you and give any clue
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sure, I’ll look into it shortly and get back to you
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i'll go for some food in the meantime
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you review the camera? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-video-orientation/+merge/170053
<dholbach> dpm, could you find out anything?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: independently from the issue you asked me to look into, building a package with debuild fails with the following error:
<oSoMoN> dh_install: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-plugin-autopilot missing files (usr/lib/python*/dist-packages/ubuntu-ui-extras/*), aborting
<timp> zsombi: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolbarItems/+merge/170070 ?
<timp> zsombi: don't happrove yet, when you think the MR is good, I'll first send an e-mail to ubuntu-touch mailing list
<dpm> dholbach, back online at http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/ - it was my fault, I had reshuffled a lot of the content on the resources page and had made the packaging page private by mistake
<gema> boiko: ping
<boiko> gema: pong
<gema> boiko: I'd like to have a quick chat with you as to where you are functionality - wise with the phone-app
<gema> boiko: we are going to start testing it in the lab and I'd like to know what to expect
<gema> and how to prioritise the testsing
<boiko> gema: yep, nice!
<dholbach> dpm, thanks
<gema> boiko: so I had an interesting morning today not being able to do some things with the app, it'd fail to hang up, or to send the conference id to a conference call
<gema> boiko: it'd also not be able to call to the provider on a service number
<gema> boiko: are these things on your TODO or do you think they are there
<boiko> gema: so conf call is not supported yet
<gema> ok
<boiko> gema: failing to hang up is something new to me
<boiko> salem_: ^
<gema> boiko: I was calling the canonical conference system
<gema> I had tried to enter the conf id
<gema> then tried to hang up
<gema> didn't happen
<boiko> gema: oh, you mean DTMF then ok
<salem_> gema, ah, I have seen this before. I think it only happens if you try to hangup from the dtmf screen.
<gema> salem_: waht is the dtmf screen?
<salem_> gema, the screen to type numbers during an ongoing call.
<gema> salem_: ah, ok
<gema> salem_: which screen should I use to hang up?
<salem_> gema, well, you should be able to hangup from that screen, but as it seems we have a bug there. I would suggest you to tap back, and then hangup from the main screen
<gema> salem_: ack, do you want me to raise a bug?
<boiko> gema: please do
<gema> ack
<salem_> gema, that would be great. thanks
<boiko> salem_: I'll try dtmf in today's image to see if it works
<salem_> boiko, ok. I think this bugs is not 100% reproducible, but I have seen it before
<boiko> salem_: ok, let's see what I can find here
<gema> boiko, salem_ : https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1192158
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1192158 in phone-app "Unable to hang up from dtmf screen" [Undecided,New]
<gema> I used your nomenclature, feel free to change it :)
<gema> boiko: on the bright side I was able to gather some energy consumption data with a call that lasted 28 mins
<gema> (until credit ran out)
<boiko> gema: oh, and how did it go?
<gema> boiko: I still need to do the math, I will let you know soon
<gema> how long I expect the battery to last with an engaged call
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: that said, regarding your issue, I’ve added some debugging messages to src/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/po/CMakeLists.txt, and the value of CMAKE_INSTALL_LOCALEDIR when building a package is share/locale, which looks correct
<boiko> gema: not sure how long, cause battery usage does not depend exclusively on the phone-app
<gema> boiko: I know, that's why we are measuring the whole system :)
<gema> boiko: but I need the phone-app to behave if we are going to measure this kind of thing
<boiko> gema: yep
<gema> i.e. being able to make calls, keep them up, hang up
<gema> boiko: do you have an ETA for the conferencing?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, it looks correct, but then if you look under obj-i686-linux-gnu/  you will see that /usr/local/ is prepended to that path
<boiko> gema: that's DTMF, conferencing is something different (creating a conf call on the phone)
<boiko> gema: I'll test that, and I bet salem_ will also give it a try too
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I don’t see anything there, probably because the package fails to build
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: have you tried building from a clean copy of your branch?
<boiko> gema: actually there is a simple test for that: call some other phone, and press the keypad buttons to see if any sound is heard on the other side
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm always doing that from a clean branch now. i'm using debuild -uc -us -b and the obj-i686-linux-gnu/ dir is there even if the build fails (which i confirm it does with the issue you mentioned, i'm fixing it)
<gema> boiko: it is not at the moment
<boiko> gema: so there is indeed a but there, the phone has just finished flashing, let me try it here
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, fixed the issue you were noticing before, pushed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but there are other problems, i'm working on them
<gema> boiko: ack
<boiko> gema: just tested using today's image, and DTMF seems to be working here, I'll do some more tests
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: next error when building package:
<oSoMoN> dh_install: tmp/ubuntu-ui-extras-initial/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/tests/unittests/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/libubuntu-ui-extras-plugin.so exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: does the package actually build successfully on your machine?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no, it does not, i was trying to approach one issue at a time. and the translation one is the one i could not explain
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: this one you just pointed out to me I know where it comes from
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: well how can you tell there’s an issue with the package if the package doesn’t build at all?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: because i see the translation files installed in the wrong dir
<boiko> gema: are you using today's image?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: fix the package build first, and then see if there are issues, not the other way around
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: fair enough
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you review the camera? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-video-orientation/+merge/170053
<gusch> om26er: here the delete fix https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-delete-last-photo/+merge/170077
<gusch> boiko: can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-previewmanager-mediacollection/+merge/169998
<boiko> gusch: probably after the standup only, is that fine?
<gusch> boiko: ok - no problem
<gusch> boiko: that branch sits and waits for about a week already ;)
<boiko> gusch: hehe, ok :)
<timp> gusch: are all gallery autopilot tests supposed to pass on my local machine?
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'm stuck with some build issues to solve ASAP, but i can try to take care of that later
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<timp> gusch: I fixed all the button tests in my branch, but I have two (seemingly unrelated) fails:
<gusch> timp: yes
<timp> FAIL: gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer.TestPhotoEditor.test_photo_editor_crop(with mouse)
<timp> FAIL: gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer.TestPhotoViewer.test_double_click_zoom(with mouse)
<gusch> om26er: ^
<timp> in the crop test, I don't see the frame for cropping when the test is run.
<gusch> timp: but they all run fine locally and even on Jenkins
<gusch> timp: whaaaat?!?
<timp> in the double_click_zoom test, the mouse cursor moves to the center of the photo, but I don't see zooming
<timp> gusch, om26er oh. doubleclick to zoom, and cropping also don't work for me when I run gallery myself
<timp> ah..
<timp> probably I broke that.
<timp> because I commented out some HUD stuff.
<timp> ^so that I can run it without having a HUD. But the code is broken because of my chagnes
<timp> *changes
<gusch> timp: you shouldn't do that ;)
<gema> boiko: no, I am using the first saucy image, I will be upgrading soon
<boiko> gema: ok
<timp> gusch: I don't have Ubuntu.HUD
<gema> boiko: for some reason I cannot turn it on right now, need to look into that
<timp> gusch: last time I installed shell stuff it broke my whole system. (that was months ago)
<gema> boiko: we are looking at 7.3 hours worth of battery
<gema> with an active call
<gema> pmcgowan: ^
<gusch> timp: well, then uncooment it, and push hope the best, and jenkins will test it
<gusch> timp: well, then uncomment it, and push hope the best, and jenkins will test it
<pmcgowan> gema, good
<timp> gusch: yes, I will do that.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> did anyone look adding qtsystems (https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtsystems) to the touch image?
<seb128> that might be a question for #ubuntu-touch
<om26er> gusch,  timp, ah sorry, unity notifications are not working, looking now
<gusch> om26er: should be sorted timp broke the tests himself ;)
<seb128> Kaleo, hey
<seb128> Kaleo, I've a quick question for you about keyColor if you are around
<Kaleo> seb128: sure
<seb128> Kaleo, is there any way to use that in a ListItems.Standard?
<seb128> Kaleo, I was talking with tiheum, the icon he has atm are using a #cccccc grey rather than #888888
<seb128> he recommended using keyColor to change the grey
<seb128> but I'm not sure that works with listitems?
<Kaleo> seb128: where did you get keyColor from?
<Kaleo> seb128: you know it's part of the Icon class right? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-icon.html
<seb128> Kaleo, right ... I guess my question is "can we set the property for an icon: embedded in a ListItem.Standard"?
<Kaleo> seb128: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-standard.html#icon-prop
<seb128> or do I need new icons with the proper grey?
<Kaleo> seb128: you are probably confused by that bad API & documentation for ListItem.Standard
<pmcgowan> gema, kind of interesting comparison here http://www.anandtech.com/show/6440/google-nexus-4-review/2
<Kaleo> seb128: ultimately the API should be:
<Kaleo> seb128: ListItem.iconSource and ListItem.iconName
<Kaleo> seb128: the source would be any url to any image file
<Kaleo> seb128: iconName would be the name of the icon in the theme
<Kaleo> seb128: right now the icon property can take 2 different values
<Kaleo> seb128: either a URL to an image file
<gema> pmcgowan: yep, we are pretty close to those figures :)
<Kaleo> seb128: or any Item derived class
<pmcgowan> gema, yep, and I like the way they describe the testing
<seb128> Kaleo, if I set an iconSource, does it use an Icon {} element to build the widget, and can I set keyColor: for that Icon{} in some way?
<gema> pmcgowan: I will definitely be reading that in detail
<Kaleo> seb128: so no it does not use an icon
<timp> Kaleo: fyi, I'd propose to add iconName to ActionItem (all ListItems, Buttons, ... inherit from that now) and property var icon can be deprecated
<Kaleo> seb128: since the API does not accept an icon name
<Kaleo> seb128: it would not work
<seb128> Kaleo, ok, I guess that settle it, I will ask for new icons
<seb128> Kaleo, thanks
<Kaleo> seb128: so all you can do right now
<Kaleo> seb128: is to create an Icon class yourself
<Kaleo> seb128: ListItem.icon: Icon {}
<gema> pmcgowan: although I am expecting us on the nexus 4 to be pretty close to their figures (since it is mainly hw usage all those tests)
<Kaleo> seb128: (and there is no "iconSource" property)
<pmcgowan> gema, right
<gema> pmcgowan: but it is comforting to know we are :)
<timp> Kaleo: there is, from its parent ActionItem
<pmcgowan> exactly
<timp> Kaleo: but it is still ignored in the list items
<Kaleo> timp: don't make it more confusing for seb128
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> timp: so yes, please make sure API includes iconName & iconSource
<Kaleo> timp: and wherever we are using Item icon, we probably need to keep it for now since people rely on it
<Kaleo> timp: but we can make it so that it does not accept a URL anymore
<seb128> Kaleo, I've the feeling I will run into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1190751 if I try your workaround ;-)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1190751 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem.Standard icon's item geometry is incorrect " [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> timp: (since iconSource will support that)
<Kaleo> seb128: yes, that's a dupe btw
<Kaleo> seb128: we can fix that
<seb128> Kaleo, sorry for the dup, I looked for reports bug didn't find it
<Kaleo> seb128: no worries
<timp> Kaleo: Item icon was added because iconSource was not flexible enough, but I don't remember the specific use-case
<timp> brb food
<seb128> Kaleo, timp: thanks for the help!
<timp> Kaleo: hmm. instead of iconName: "name" it is now possible to say icon: Icon { name: "name" }
<Kaleo> timp: yes that's what I told seb128
<seb128> timp, Kaleo: I tried that with an icon and ran into the scaling issue ... I will keep the color issue instead until that bug is fixed :p
<seb128> "pick your bug" ;-)
<Kaleo> seb128: k
<gusch> om26er: are you looking for my review?
<om26er> gusch, hmm, missing context. what review?
<gusch> om26er: here the delete fix https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-delete-last-photo/+merge/170077
<om26er> gusch, I am going to do the functional review to make sure if it fixes
<gusch> om26er: fine
<boiko> gusch: MR approved
<gusch> boiko: \o/
<gusch> om26er: please merge trunk and push again for https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/add_test_for_auto_enhance/+merge/170054
<om26er> gusch, on it
<gusch> :)
<renato_> om26er, ping
<om26er> renato_, pong
<renato_> om26er, I am getting this error on my project when I try to run lcov: https://pastebin.canonical.com/93039/
<renato_> do you have any idea?
<om26er> renato_, no, no clue :/
<om26er> renato_, there might be some compatibility problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lcov/+bug/1163758
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1163758 in lcov (Debian) "geninfo: Argument "=====" isn't numeric in numeric gt (>) at /usr/bin/geninfo line 1126." [Unknown,Confirmed]
<renato_> om26er, but the real problem is: geninfo: ERROR: /home/renato/Projects/phablet/contact-service/fix-dbus-lost/build/src/CMakeFiles/address-book-service-lib.dir/qindividual.cpp.gcno: reached unexpected end of file
<renato_> this crash gcov compilation, and I am not able to see any resuts
<om26er> renato_, tried split_crc ? http://ltp.sourceforge.net/coverage/lcov/geninfo.1.php
<om26er> renato_, that error is specified there
<renato_> om26er, let me try
<renato_> om26er, I am not using geninfo command
<renato_> only lcov
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-19
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hi jppiiroinen, I've got a very basic question on Qt Creator/qmake: if I add an install rule to a .pro file, is there a way I can invoke that rule from within Qt Creator, or do I have to do it on the command line (i.e. qmake && make install) ?
<jppiiroinen> dpm: good question, never tried
<dpm> jppiiroinen, I know there is a big button to build the project, but I wonder if there is support for running other targets from within Qt Creator
<jppiiroinen> dpm: not that i would have seen one
<dpm> jppiiroinen, hm then I guess there isn't a way
<jppiiroinen> dpm: you might want to ask it in #qt-creator
<dpm> thanks, joining that channel
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good morning, I managed to get the ubuntu-ui-extras package to build, and am modifying webbrowser-app to use it. so far it works, but i have a problem: since i have been working on other stuff too in the meantime, there are extra changes in your tree that i haven't ported to the component (for example the tabs support). i will need help with those, I think
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sure
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: the thing is, I’m leaving on holidays tonight, and I don’t think I’ll have time today (working hard on the history view)
<gusch> nerochiaro: I have two camera MRs https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-video-duration-orientation/+merge/170267 and https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/camera-app/camera-video-orientation/+merge/170053
<nerochiaro> timp: zsombi: Kaleo: i finally managed to put together an ubuntu-ui-extras branch that works. can any of you during the following days spend some time validating that it's up to standards, works fine, etc ? lp:~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-initial
<nerochiaro> timp: zsombi: Kaleo: i will get back to it on monday, so take your time, but make sure everything is there by that day so i can hack on it straight away
<nerochiaro> gusch: the orientation for video MR basically makes sure the orientation is always set before starting a recording, right ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: correct - before it was only for photos
<gusch> nerochiaro: all the rest for the orientation support is reviewd by jim
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, both reviews comment-approved, one has a little nitpick that you may or may not want to fix
<nerochiaro> gusch: other than that, i think you're good to go once someone verifies on device
<gusch> nerochiaro: I use "d" as id - inspired by Qt C++ - but if you prefer another name, no problem - suggest one
<nerochiaro> gusch: that's ok, it's just not very clear to me, and i think we have this best practice of always trying to have self-explanatory variable and object names
<nerochiaro> gusch: but as i said: nitpick
<dholbach> JamesTai2, thanks a bunch for sending the update!
<zsombi> nerochiaro: took a quick look on it
<nerochiaro> zsombi: thanks, i emailed you all about it too
<zsombi> nerochiaro: SelectionPopover seems to be pretty similar to ActionSelectionPopover...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: what i meant was not to review the Browser code itself, was more to validate the structure of the plugin and package in terms of directories, where things are installed, package names etc
<nerochiaro> zsombi: but that comment regarding the Browser is probably valid and oSoMoN should have a look into that
<zsombi> nerochiaro: should this be a separate package or should it be included in the Ubuntu Components?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: separate, in a ubuntu-ui-extras package as it does not need to meet sdk full standards, according to Kaleo
<JamesTai2> dholbach, I need to keep on top of them, hopefully make them weekly.
<dholbach> great :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: then perhaps Ubuntu.Extras as module would be better as Ubuntu.Components and anything under it should meet SDK standards...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: we discussed this with Kaleo and he was ok with Ubuntu.Components.Extras but i'm up for changing things if he agrees
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: which comment?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: at least that's my opinion... but he's the boss :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: in any case, i have to run for now, i might be back later. ideally if it's possible to create an lp:ubuntu-ui-extras and request a merge of my branch into it, then we can have proper MR comments that i can go and check when i'm back
<nerochiaro> zsombi: Kaleo was the one i discuss all this with, i'm including you and timp as i know he doesn't have tons of time, but you 3 should discuss it together and then someone review i guess
<JamesTai2> Good morning all - have a happy, relaxed World Sauntering Day. :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i sent you 3 an email with more details
<zsombi> nerochiaro: well, in the case it doesn' tneed to meet SDK standards, I don't think we have anything to ask :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I saw it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: <zsombi> nerochiaro: SelectionPopover seems to be pretty similar to ActionSelectionPopover...
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: can you please file a bug to track that?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: :) well, i'm not sure how you guys want to do it, i just thought that since it is still related to sdk you would need to be somehow the gatekeepers of it
<zsombi> nerochiaro: right :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll let zsombi file it as he knows better what he meant with that comment
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you and him don't mind ;)
<oSoMoN> sure
<zsombi> oSoMoN: where should I file the bug? There' snothing released, no MR to comment yet...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i would've asked Kaleo only but I thought i would include you too as well as you always have more time and good input
<oSoMoN> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+filebug
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: zsombi: anyway, time for me to go for now, thanks for all the help
<zsombi> nerochiaro: cheers!
<oSoMoN> cheers, have a good rest of the week
<nerochiaro> you too guys
<nerochiaro> and oSoMoN happy holidays
<zsombi> oSoMoN: shoudl I assign to U?
<oSoMoN> zsombi: please do
<zsombi> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1192507
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1192507 in webbrowser-app "Ubuntu.Component.Extras SelectionPopover looks similar to ActionSelectionPopover" [Undecided,New]
<timp> what's the ubuntu-ui-extras for?
<timp> it makes me wonder, is ubuntu-ui-toolkit the only project using qmake instead of cmake? perhaps we should consider switching to cmake
<oSoMoN> zsombi: thanks
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: hey
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: I'm trying to debug why maliit-server crashes when introspecting with autopilot
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: but Can't see any debug output.
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: any idea if that's disabled somewhere in maliit?
<timp> zsombi: will you review https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolbarItems/+merge/170070 ?
<zsombi> timp: yes
<timp> thanks
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: yes, it redirects it somehow
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: export MALIIT_DEBUG=enabled
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: thanks!
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: I found out that qWarning()s are printed
<tmoenicke> yep, just not qDebug()
<Laney> Kaleo: here? Can you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780061/ and tell me if I'm using the SES right?
<Laney> because it doesn't get rounded goodness
<Kaleo> Laney: it's right but you are not hiding the original image
<Kaleo> Laney: so you still see it on top
<Kaleo> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-shadereffectsource.html#hideSource-prop
<Laney> Kaleo: That just seems to make it disappear completely
<Kaleo> Laney: if you remove the whos SES and Image do you see the Shape?
<Laney> Kaleo: There's no border, no
<Laney> Does that make a difference?
<Kaleo> Laney: yes
<Laney> UbuntuShape.qml does some stuff which looks to be setting that up
<Kaleo> Laney: try setting a baseColor, a gradientColor and radius: "medium"
<Kaleo> Laney: and visible: true
<Laney> OK so I'm copying some stuff from UbuntuShape
<Laney> Kaleo: ItemStyle.class seemed to be the key one
<Laney> Kaleo: So I have the border now but still no image
<timp> Laney: try adding radius: frame.radius to the Shape
<timp> uhm, sorry not frame.radius
<timp> but "small"
<timp> or "medium" :)
<timp> as Kaleo said
<Laney> I had medium, that's how I got the border to work
<Laney> it's just the image contained within it that doesn't appear
<timp> Laney: shadereffectsource doesn't have a width/height
<timp> try to set that explicitly
<Laney> timp: no good :/
<Laney> sorry
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780177/
<Laney> I'll get back to integrating CrossFadeImage for now
<Kaleo> Laney: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5780204/
<Kaleo> Laney: that works
<Kaleo> Laney: the reason why it was not working is that the SES needs to be instantiated outside of the Shape for some reason
<Kaleo> Laney: I also had to add a hack so that the SES is not visible
<Kaleo> Laney: width and height: 1
<Laney> aha
<Laney> also the fillMode is ignored
<Kaleo> Laney: yes so look at how it's done in UbuntuShape to respect it
<dpm> seb128, I'm writing a scope for a tutorial on d.u.c. One of the parts is to create a dbus .service file that contains an Exec= line with the path to the executable. The path is /usr/lib/[arch-triplet]/blahblah - do you know if there is any clever trick to express that [arch-triplet] part in there so that it's valid for all architectures, or do I need to get the build system to determine it and replace it at build time?
<seb128> dpm, you need the build system to do it
<dpm> I thought so, bummer
<seb128> dpm, well just install ot /usr/lib/<software> if you want to make things easier
<dpm> seb128, thanks for confirming. Hm, no, I want to make it easier for app devs, but they should really install in the same location as the other scopes
 * timp sent e-mail to ubuntu-phone about toolbar API update.
<timp> gusch: the updates I made to the toolbar are now in UITK trunk.
<timp> gusch: so you if you have no further comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/gallery-app/toolbarItems/+merge/170115 you can approve it.
<gusch> timp: I did not yet really review it - will do it now
<timp> gusch: one jenkins test is marked as UNSTABLE. I don't know why. Is it a jenkins issue or something with the MR?
<boiko> timp: I'll go ahead and update the phone-app too
<timp> gusch: I sent an e-mail to ubuntu-phone mailing list with a bit of background information
<gusch> timp: I retrigger the jenkins job, and will have a look
<timp> boiko: ok, great. let me know if you need help
<boiko> timp: thanks
<timp> gusch, boiko I don't know when the new uitk packages are built, but they should appear automatically
<boiko> timp: if you happen to notice when it gets released, please let us know
<timp> ok
<boiko> timp: (phone-app is in manual release mode still so we can control when to release it)
<gusch> timp: ok - looks good - I will update the UITK later today and test it
<timp> gusch: thanks. you'll need version bzr550 of the uitk packages. current is 549
<nik90> timp: Thanks for the update on the core-apps mailing list.
<nik90> timp: I have some questions if you are free to answer
<timp> nik90: sure
<timp> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin: Installed: 0.1.46daily13.06.14bzr544raring0 Candidate: 0.1.46daily13.06.19bzr550raring0
<timp> boiko, gusch ^ 550 is there, so good to go.
<gusch> timp: ok - thx
<nik90> timp: I see that property bool visible has been deprecated. Does this mean that it wouldn
<nik90> timp: wouldn't be able to hide toolbar buttons anymore?
<timp> nik90: it is, but now you use a ToolbarButton inside a ToolbarItems to define the buttons.
<timp> nik90: ToolbarButton inherits ActionItem, which inherits Item, which has a visible property
<timp> nik90: so you can use visible in the ToolbarButton as you used in the Action before
<nik90> timp: ah ok. that's nice
<nik90> timp: one more thing
<nik90> timp: In the email, you mentioned CHANGED in Page: property ToolbarActions tools TO property Item tools
<nik90> timp: However, in the example you use items: ToolbarItems
<timp> yes, that means that in theory you can put *any* Item in tools
<nik90> timp: I am guessing you meant that the property has been changed to ToolbarItems
<nik90> timp: oh ok
<timp> tools: Rectangle { anchors.fill: parent; color: "red" }, you'll have only a red rectangle in the toolbar
<timp> nik90: no, it can be anything, including the deprecated ToolbarActions, so apps that are using ToolbarActions will not break (for now)
<nik90> timp: ok. Nice finally it will be much easier to also write autopilot tests for these.
<nik90> thnx for the update
<timp> I'm glad to help :)
<timp> nik90: also have a look at the API docs for ToolbarItem and ToolbarButton in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc package (you need version bzr550)
<nik90> timp: ok. I just got the update to the latest package
<marcoceppi> So, I'm reading http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/python-packaging.html and I know my app does not work with python3 yet, what should my debian/rules file look like?
<gusch> timp: please merge with trunk from gallery
<gusch> timp: there is a merge conflict
<timp> gusch: ok
<timp> gusch: done
<timp> pushed
<gusch> timp: thx - now let's wait for jenkins
<nik90> timp: I am unable to find an example of a back toolbar button in the docs
<nik90> timp: the closest I could find was http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781002/
<nik90> timp: however even that creates a custom back button.
<om26er> boiko, is there a way I could make the telephony app think we are on a network ? so could get certain panels to show up ? like on clicking the 'dial' icon i would like to see the onCallPanel to get some data out of autopilot vis
<boiko> om26er: other than running the ofono-phonesim?
<boiko> om26er: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bntPn5Jj7TI5KTMZmFSSbOmKydoRrRqz15eQ8sRvBJ4/edit#heading=h.4eqfacsvxava
<om26er> boiko, yeah, I think that should work
<nik90> timp: Another thing is that I am unable to hide the toolbar using code. This is the code that I have for the toolbar http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781023/
<nik90> timp: However when you press the "Add City" ToolbarButton, onTriggered() it does not hide the toolbar
<nik90> timp: Is this a bug or am I doing to completely wrong?
<om26er> boiko, would that work on the desktop as well ?
<boiko> om26er: yes, the ofono-phonesim is what salem_ and I were using to develop phone-app when the backend was not yet ready
<om26er> boiko, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781031/
<boiko> om26er: did you run the ofono-phonesim with the args as described in the doc?
<boiko> om26er: do you have ofono running there?
<om26er> boiko, yes, ofono-phonesim is running
<boiko> om26er: and ofono iself? do you see it in the system dbus?
<gusch> timp: to fix your gallery branch: https://pastebin.canonical.com/93110/
<timp> nik90: it is a bug. can you report it on the ubuntu-ui-toolkit? thanks
<timp> gusch: oops. I pushed an update.
<timp> gusch: thanks
 * timp eod.
<gusch> timp: ok
<nik90> timp: sure
<AskUbuntu> Qt Creator's pop up gets frozen when click on Develop menu or Start Developing link | http://askubuntu.com/q/310302
<dmiller309> Question: Is there a way to emit a PropertiesChanged signal using Q_PROPERTIES? I'm trying to implement this: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#standard-interfaces-properties, as per http://www.mentby.com/Group/dbus/propertieschanged-signal-take-2.html.
<dmiller309> I know that I could add a Q_SIGNAL to my Q_PROPERTY declaration, but I have multiple properties and I only want my client to have to subscribe to one signal.
<dmiller309> I also know how that I could add a Q_SCRIPTABLE tag to a function called "propertiesChanged(QString interface_name, QMap<QString,QVariant> changed_properties, QList<QString> invalidated_properties)", but that's not ideal because then the method wouldn't be registered under the org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties interface.
<dmiller309> Is this the correct place to ask a question like this? Is anyone here?
<AskUbuntu> hi i would like to devellop my onw network based on the unbuntu linux distribution | http://askubuntu.com/q/310331
<dmiller309> You have some spelling issues in your title.
<dmiller309> Is there a way to emit a PropertiesChanged signal with DBus?
<TwitchTEK> Howdy All!
<TwitchTEK> Longtime Windows Network Admin, short term (noob) to Linux with a question regarding the existance of an app that does what I want and if not, how do i make it.  Anybody interested?
<TwitchTEK> Anybody even here?
<fugue88> TwitchTEK: Welcome to the channel.  Just ask your question, don't ask to ask.  :)
<TwitchTEK> Thanks fugue, dont want to be impolite...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-20
<TwitchTEK> What I am looking for:
<TwitchTEK> 	An automatic music file organizer.
<TwitchTEK> Desired endstate
<TwitchTEK> 	To have all of my music files, mp3, mp4, ogg, occ, etc...  correctly tagged, correctly named, delete all duplicates, and placed in correct folder.  I will have a 'one folder to rule them all' music collection on my home server (Windows Server 2008).  Folder tree will resemble something along lines of:
<TwitchTEK> 	X:\All Music\<Artist Name>\<Album Name>\<Trak#-Song_Name.format>
<TwitchTEK>               	
<TwitchTEK> Requirements:
<TwitchTEK> 	Application needs ability to run in both Linux and Windows environments, and/or, be launched from a Linux environment, browse network to a Windows machine, and execute its actions on files on that Windows machine.  Application needs to be 'smart enough' to be pointed to a directory, search every subdirectory, and do its thing; fire and forget.  Application needs to correctly tag
<TwitchTEK> files automatically, correctly rename files automatically, move files and place in correct file/folder/directory structure automatically, and delete duplicates automatically
<TwitchTEK> Conditions:
<TwitchTEK> 	My server, Windows Server 2008 R2 32bit, with a huge chunk of storage as a network shared drive.  On this share, I have backups, copies & pastes, and data from hard drives, CDs, and computers from up to about 10 or so years ago.  So, in addition to everything else, I have mountains of music spread all over the place.
<TwitchTEK> What I do not need/want
<TwitchTEK> 	I do not need another music player or juke box.  I am not concerned about libraries or playlists in terms of a music player.  I do not need to sit there in front of some tag editor, and enter in information manually.
<TwitchTEK> Research/What I have done.
<AskUbuntu> Issue With App In The Software Center | http://askubuntu.com/q/310439
<gusch> timp: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> Ubunut.Components module missing | http://askubuntu.com/q/310531
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Dump the Pump Day and happy World Refugee Day! :-)
<netcurli> anyone here who can help me with a segmentation fault with a WebView from QtWebKit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781869/
<timp> gusch: hi
<gusch> timp: sortet - camera fix is approved already
<timp> okay
<timp> xnox: let's move the discussion here. #ubuntu-touch seems more suitable for installation issues etc
<timp> mardy: our talk about the flickable also :)
<xnox> timp: right, ok. It looks like I dont' have ListView at the moment. Let me add that.
<timp> mardy: I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1189728 what I think is the problem
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1189728 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Page] Cannot scroll content if its height is less than page height" [High,In progress]
<timp> mardy: unfortunately I don't know the solution yet
<xnox> timp: I also had a question about wrapping, can you glance at: http://askubuntu.com/q/308088/72
<timp> xnox: putting the list items inside a column inside a flickable should work also
<xnox> timp: i guess i don't understand why I used a column in a first place. I think all I need is a list view.
 * timp meeting now. brb
<armel> hi all
<armel> I was wondering where i should ask about sales figures in apps.ubuntu.com?
<mardy> timp: it indeed seems like a bug in Qt. Will you submit a patch or do you want me to look into it?
<mardy> timp: (it's QQuickFlickable::xflick() and yflick())
<mardy> armel: about your own app, or others' apps?
<armel> mardy: aobut my app, when I go to the sales page it reports sales but no revenue(?)
<mardy> armel: mmm... I'll let someone else answer, I think this didn't happen to me
<armel> mardy: thx
<timp> mardy: I'm back. had a long meeting
<timp> mardy: if you could report the bug in the Qt project, and add the qt-bug url to your uitk bug report that would be great
<timp> mardy: do you also think that the problem is that with AutoFlickDirection enabled, the margins are not taken into account when computing the contentHeight
<mardy> timp: not when computing the contentHeight, but the viewport height
<mardy> timp: or maybe the content, I'm not sure...
<timp> with viewport height you mean Flickable.height?
<timp> mardy: if the page has a flickable, I update it like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5783479/
<timp> I'll give it some more thought while I prepare some food. brb
<timp> xnox: I answered your question http://askubuntu.com/questions/308088/how-to-make-a-centred-wrapped-and-padded-container-of-elements-in-qml/310634#310634
<xnox> timp: yeah, i know how to wrap a single "Text" object. but the key question is how to wrap, multiple objects together. E.g. piece of text, image, piece of text. All vertically/horizontally centred & wrapped in the middle of the page.
<timp> ah
<timp> xnox: try an Item with anchors { left: parent.left; right: parent.right; verticalCenter: parent.verticalCenter }; height: childrenRect.height
<xnox> timp: ooohhh. that might be it. thanks.
<timp> yeah, the trick is to set the left and right anchors :)
<xnox> timp: cause i was either getting the two items overlaced on top of each other. or not wrapping =)
<timp> so the two Text items go into the Item with the anchors that I proposed
<timp> xnox: I updated my answer with a solution that uses a Column. Is that what you want?
<xnox> timp: that's excatly what I needed.
<timp> great :)
<xnox> timp: also added left/rightmargin on the column's anchors and it looks lovely now.
<timp> mardy: did you report a bug in qt-project?
<mardy> timp: not yet
<mardy> timp: now I will
<mardy> timp: well, I'll try to first produce a test case which doesn't use our components
<timp> mardy: thank you
<mardy> timp: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-31905
<timp> mardy: perfect
<AskUbuntu> What are Smart Scopes? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310660
<AskUbuntu> Is any personal or sensitive data collected as part of the Smart Scopes Server? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310663
<AskUbuntu> What opportunities do scopes offer to mobile operators? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310667
<AskUbuntu> What programming languages are scopes written in? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310669
<AskUbuntu> How do I debug my Unity Scope? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310672
<gusch> boiko: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-qml-shuffle/+merge/170593
<boiko> gusch: yep
<gusch> boiko: cool thx
<AskUbuntu> Which scopes are available in the default Ubuntu installation? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310709
<om26er> salem_, Hey! the build is for armhf, but I am actually trying emulator on desktopo
<salem_> om26er, ahh, ok. amd64?
<om26er> salem_, i386
<salem_> om26er, ok. creating a chroot. just a moment
<om26er> salem_, thanks
<AskUbuntu> i have a software that works on ubuntu 12.10 desktop. can it work on ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310722
<boiko> gusch: with a little delay, approved
<om26er> salem_, is it there yet ? ;)
<salem_> om26er, no, chroot is failing. are you able to build tp-ofono if I send you the patch?
<om26er> salem_, yes, I think I can build it
<salem_> om26er, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5784466/
<om26er> salem_, so the emulator now shows up. and also enable-modem and online-modem scripts are working as well
<om26er> salem_, but the app still is not responding. like if a dial a number in the app and click 'call' nothing happens
<salem_> om26er, did you restart telepathy-ofono?
<salem_> om26er, just kill it and reopen phone-app
<salem_> om26er, also, check if the network state is "registered", in the first page of the emulator
<om26er> salem_, there is nothing network state in the main page
<om26er> salem_, on killing telepathy-ofono is it supposed to respawn automatically ?
<om26er> salem_, terminal says: Failed to parse GSM xml file
<salem_> om26er, yes, it should respawn when you open phone-app
<salem_> om26er, you can ignore this message
<salem_> om26er, you may need to run ofono-setup to create the telepathy account
<om26er> salem_, ran it already
<salem_> om26er, can you paste the output of the following command? mc-tool show ofono/ofono/account0
<om26er> salem_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784633/
<salem_> om26er, it should be working
<om26er> salem_, what should I expect from the phone app? I open it, dial a number and it should change to onCall panel ?
<salem_> om26er, yes
<salem_> om26er, try this: pgrep telepathy-ofono | xargs kill && /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-ofono
<om26er> salem_, should I pastebin ?
<om26er> its on: onTryRegister
<salem_> om26er, yes
<om26er> salem_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5784647/
<boiko> salem_: starting telepathy-ofono by hand doesn't work, does it? in the python version I remember we had to OFONO_PERSIST=1
<salem_> om26er, ok. but is it still printing onTryRegister?
<om26er> salem_, yes, after a few seconds
<salem_> boiko, it does I think
<boiko> salem_: ok
<salem_> om26er, ok, the modem is not registered
<salem_> om26er, try online-modem /phonesim
<om26er> salem_, ran that a few times, doesn't work. should I try to reboot ?
<salem_> om26er, did it work?
<om26er> salem_, no, it didn't
<om26er> salem_, do you have saucy installed?
<salem_> om26er, not yet. I will install it on my laptop
<om26er> yeah
<kenvandine> mhall119, hey, the qml docs are all under ubuntu-12.10 on d.u.c, when can those get moved to 13.04 and linked from the site?
<mhall119> dpm: ^^
<kenvandine> mhall119, thx :)
<seb128> dpm, mhall119, kenvandine: can we get them updated as well? ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, mine are current :)
<seb128> kenvandine, local or website?
<kenvandine> but won't be in a week or so...
<kenvandine> on the website
<kenvandine> the friends and UOA docs are current
<kenvandine> just not linked from the API docs section
<seb128> kenvandine, compare http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-standard-members.html and file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-standard-members.html
<mhall119> yeah, the online ones are outdated
<dpm> kenvandine, mhall119, seb128, I'll do that tomorrow morning. The SDK doc changes to have the d.u.c. header and footer landed already, I just haven't had the time this week
<seb128> dpm, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> dpm,  thx!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-21
<kc8qvp> Is there an apt repo that has Qt 5.1 RC1 built for Ubuntu 13.04?
<kc8qvp> I am wanting to play with the Android/iOS platform support in qtcreator
<kc8qvp> well, not qtcreator, but qt dev tools
<randomdev> I've got a quick question: I'm creating an app with the SDK, and when I create a button with the label "this is an example", the text is truncated into "this is an...".  Is there a way to make the button show the entire label?
<dpm> morning all
<AskUbuntu> How can I set up a build target in Qt Creator to compile for 32 bit on 64 bit Ubuntu? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310925
<dholbach> good morning
<om26er> It seems the camera-app is broken since yesterday ? I see all white
<om26er> gusch, ^ you know about that ?
<gusch> om26er: fix is in trunk already, but not released
<om26er> ok, good
<fylux_> Hi
<fylux_> I want to request the update of program in the Software Center
<fylux_> Can I?
<fylux_> Is there anybody here?
<fylux_> I see
<AskUbuntu> Update a Software | http://askubuntu.com/q/310983
<xnox> On which mailing list is best to ask ubuntu-sdk questions ?
<dpm> xnox, we've got ubuntu-app-devel@ but I think most of the SDK developers are in ubuntu-phone(AT)lists(DOT)launchpad(DOT)net
<xnox> dpm: I think the later is more appropriate.
<dpm> xnox, it depends on your question, but you might have more luck on the later. You can also ask on Ask Ubuntu and tag it with 'application-development', we're getting really good Q&As from there
<dpm> seb128, is there a blueprint where I can track when the language & keyboard settings UI will be implemented, or is it just a matter of asking you? :-)
<dpm> for the phone, that is
<seb128> dpm, design is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText#phone-language
<seb128> dpm, blueprint is on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-s-system-settings-panels but we didn't start work/planning on that panel yet
<seb128> dpm, it's on the july list
<xnox> seb128: hm.... that design is different from katie's out-of-the-box configuration design.
<seb128> xnox, that one is from mpt
<xnox> seb128: yeah, i recognise the "handwritten font" ;-)
<seb128> ;-)
<mpt> seb128, xnox: katie and I are about to compare designs
<xnox> mpt: hmm... i have made qml mockups of some of katie's designs for OOBE, I can send them to both of you. Imho the UI should be similar between the two (oobe & settings), ideally the same. And well coded once =) as part of the settings project.
<Laney> Sounds like you want to join the settings team
<Laney> ;-)
<mpt> Hm, the OOBE has intro text and a menu ("option selector"), System Settings has a page stack screen
<dpm> thanks seb128!
<seb128> dpm, yw
 * dholbach relocates - brb
<gusch> om26er: what's up with that one? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/add_test_for_auto_enhance/+merge/170054
<om26er> gusch, the second failure seems to indicate the click didn't happen, investigating the first and I'll come up with a fix
<om26er> gusch, hey! this seems to be a bug ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/190/artifact/gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer.TestPhotoEditor.test_photo_editor_crop%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<om26er> the crop editor didn't even appear, everything turned black
<gusch> om26er: I never saw this before, so I tend to think that this was a jenkins issue ...
<om26er> gusch, performance could be a reason
<dholbach> all right my friends - got to go: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489873167749747&set=a.357617447641987.77108.355481677855564&type=1&theater :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<AskUbuntu> Using preferences in quickly | http://askubuntu.com/q/311164
<om26er_> boiko, Hi!
<boiko> hey om26er_
<om26er_> boiko, if the phone app is killed, don't you think the call should end as well ?
<boiko> om26er_: nope, but we do need an indication that the call is still running
<om26er_> boiko, yeah, that would solve the issue a bit
<boiko> om26er_: actually in the ideal case it should not be possible to quit phone-app while there are calls
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-22
<AskUbuntu> developer.ubuntu.com - obly for mobile apps now? | http://askubuntu.com/q/311353
<bhavesh> I am developing an application in Ubuntu using Quickly which uses Python for programming, I am creating a timer GUI wherein the hours, minutes and seconds are displayed using labels designed using glade. My problem is when I print the variables updates values in terminal using print it makes the GUI window "Not responding" and changes the label after entire looping is completed
<bhavesh> how can I update label text using label.set_text(mystr) every time I update the variable
<bhavesh> I also use time.sleep(1) for waiting 1 second to update the values
<hacktus0> how can I publish my app ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-06-23
<sega_dude> I am using quickly and I created a new window using quickly add dialog. How do I open this new window from a button? I already set up the button, I just need to know how to open the window.
<AskUbuntu> Opening a Quickly dialog using a button | http://askubuntu.com/q/311603
<AskUbuntu> Which version of Python is used on Quickly? | http://askubuntu.com/q/311747
<AskUbuntu> "Qt versions for architectures x86, arm, mips are missing" problem compiling to Android from QtCreator and QT 5.1 | http://askubuntu.com/q/311761
<austin_powers_12> "The icon theme contains a set of standard icons referred to by their name." but where can I find these names?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dholbach: Morning !! Have great week ahead :)
<dholbach> hi mihir
<dholbach> you too! :-)
<brendand> popey, do we have the latest filemanager in the store?
<popey> brendand: no
<brendand> popey, any reason why not?
<popey> brendand: the fact it fails AP tests.
<popey> I couldn't get it to pass reliably
<brendand> popey, any failures besides 'the' failure?
<popey> just the usual one
<popey> only one on most runs I did
<brendand> popey, right  - so that's there in the current version too
<brendand> popey, in fact we have 5 failures in todays image
<brendand> all look to be for the same reason
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<popey> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> popey hey, just the man :-) i have something i would like your thoughts on for the composer bottom edge. 2 secs i'll grab a link
<popey> ooh
<DanChapman> excuse the dark panel color with the grey header it was just to visually see the difference https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0z87km7mc68vgs/edgecompose.ogv
<popey> DanChapman: thats pretty awesome!
<popey> DanChapman: only thing I'd do is remove cc and bcc by default so the max space is taken up by content.
<popey> but thats exactly the kind of thing we can use the bottom edge swipe for
<DanChapman> popey great :-) yeah i thought the same, so that should be moved to an "+cc/bcc" button
<popey> after the to:, yeah.
<popey> <- Not a designer ☻
<popey> Love it thiough ☻
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Fresh Veggies Day! :-D
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<karni> Hi. I wanted to bring this to attention of SDK team: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1330397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330397 in The Savilerow project "New scope project times out when started, but not from CLI" [Undecided,New]
<karni> it's actually against qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin
<karni> just affecting savilerow. I guess the bot takes first project the bug affects in alphabetical order.
<nerochiaro> dpm: hi, what's the status of this MR ? is it ready to go ? I see jenkins passed all successfully on it. https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-desktop-translations/+merge/222847
<dpm> hi nerochiaro, yeah, as per my comment, code looked good to me, but I could not get it to build on a chroot
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, but you can test the files that jenkin built no ?
<nerochiaro> dpm: or do you need to build it yourself for some reason ?
<dpm> nerochiaro, generally I do when doing reviews, but if looking at the .deb is enough, then it seems it contains the translations in the .desktop file already, so +1. In any case, I already set my initial review as "Accept", but I don't have top-approval permissions, so is there anything else you need from me to get this landed?
<zsombi> nik90: pong
<nerochiaro> dpm: i am not sure who has these, I will check
<nik90> zsombi: hi. I fixed the first and second issue in the https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-animation-speed/+merge/223186 MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: maybe you can top approve this ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-desktop-translations/+merge/222847
<nik90> zsombi: However I don't exactly follow the 3rd point.
<zsombi> nik90: what are the properties of an animation?
<zsombi> nik90: a typical one? duration, easing, right?
<nik90> zsombi: duration, easing, target properties
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: so the thing is that just exposing one of these properties would later bring us to expose more of th eanimation properties, right?
<zsombi> nik90: or might, not would
<zsombi> nik90: so why not to expose an animation property instead of only the duration?
<nik90> zsombi: I suppose yes
<nik90> zsombi: well I thought I should go by the traditional ways of doing stuff which is exposing only what is required to the app devs :)
<zsombi> nik90: now, that's the third option
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, why do you need a top-approval? there’s no autolanding anymore
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: so what's the process to get that in ?
<zsombi> nik90: yes, but that si not always the best way, right? as then later someone wants to change the easing, then we add one more property...
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, CI train
<zsombi> nik90: so that's why I thought we should think before we do something :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: right. can you get it in there ?
<nik90> zsombi: I will take a look to see how to expose the entire animations object.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, please ask bfiller when he gets online
<t1mp> zsombi, nik90 note that each transition here has its own animation....
<t1mp> that complicates stuff
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: will do thatnks
<t1mp> nik90: did you edit components.api by hand (I see the tabbing is different for the new line)
<zsombi> nik90: yes, and as t1mp said, beware of teh leopard :D
<t1mp> nik90: if you run make test-api it will check the components.api and automatically create a new one
<nik90> t1mp: yeah I edited it by hand, is there an other way?
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok
<nik90> t1mp: I will revert it and run the test-api
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: I'd say we should leave this API change to later
<nik90> zsombi: I (and potentially other devs) need it for the bottom edge implementation. the current animation is too fast
<zsombi> nik90: t1mp: or propose one that satisfies the different stages in teh Panel
<nik90> zsombi: in particular for the new clock app
<zsombi> nik90: I do get it, but proposing something that works now and we need to deprecate then is a nightmare
<t1mp> zsombi: We don't have time now to do the different stages in the Panel
<zsombi> t1mp: perhaps we could still have something that we can extend later, ain't we?
<t1mp> nik90, zsombi would it be possible to override the transitions (or even better only one of the Transitions in there) of the PAnel?
<zsombi> t1mp: that's what I'm trying to say here
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: dunno, prototype one and see if it's possible
<nik90> t1mp: I could, but then when the different panel stages land, the overriding transition property would need to be deprecated, right?
<zsombi> nik90: you can define a list of stages, each getting different animations, right?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, have you seen my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-suru-icon/+merge/222626 ?
<zsombi> nik90: if that does the job, then we are safe, and the Panel can get as many stages as needed
<t1mp> nik90: I don't know. The transitions property is there already. And perhaps the stages would be in a component that inherits from the Panel (not sure)
<zsombi> t1mp: pls check the changes https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1pKbCg1dZGVpn_E-bbsT3bwjzSJ-F0iH8TkWSia95soA/edit#
<t1mp> nik90 should check that^ also, he requested it right?
<t1mp> zsombi: what changed, contentItem?
<zsombi> t1mp: the Alternative2 is the proposed on
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i merely changed the icon to the new one from the theme. if the app was using a copy before it's using a copy now. the only apps i know that take the icon directly from the theme are the 3 telephony apps
<zsombi> one
<t1mp> zsombi: for the contentItem, you add a binding to set its parent?
<t1mp> if you have it in the branch already, nik90 can test the branch to see if it does everything he needs for clock-app :)
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, I have it, it's teh same one, lemme add it here
<nik90> t1mp: Are we still discussing about the panel or some other component?
<zsombi> t1mp: but I'll check with a Component...
<zsombi> nik90: that was tehpullToRefresh
<zsombi> the pullToRefresh
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I understand what you did, but I’m suggesting that maybe this icon wasn’t part of the default theme before (which would explain why there is a copy in the browser’s source tree), and now it is part of the sure theme, so the copy should probably be removed
<nik90> zsombi: ah. let me know when you want me to test it on the clock app
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that needs to be checked, of course
<zsombi> nik90: but with the Panel I can imagine to have a list with stages, and for each stage you could specify what's the limit that kicks the stage and the transitions to be applied when the stage gets active
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, I'm putting it only list to verify that the wbbrowser-app svg in the suru theme package will actually get installed (I don't see why not). in which case it can be used by the app without a copy. however i don't know when suru will be released so it might be better to wait until that happens before modifying the app to use the icon from there
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: or are you saying it's in theme package now already ?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes, I could imagine that also. We'd need to have an API discussion for that one first, and I thought we can wait a bit to see what app developers and designers come up with
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, well that’s something you should know, according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/suru-icon-theme/ it’s already in utopic indeed
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90 coudl still prototype something like that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, last week the design team told me to wait as it hadn't been released already, that's why i was asking
<nik90> zsombi: I could prototype that with a sample app but not within the context of the SDK panel since that would mean I need to write tests to ensure it works, API changes and so forth.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, is sure going to be the default theme for utopic on desktop as well? that’s important because webbrowser-app is installed by default on the desktop too
<nik90> zsombi: in which case, I will implement a custom solution for the clock app
<t1mp> zsombi: yes. But if we can predict that it won't be accepted like that, better not to waste people's time ;)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good question, i'll ask jouni
<zsombi> t1mp: ok, then nik90 can implement a custom one...
<t1mp> zsombi, nik90 hmm.. that would be a way of prototyping also, and if it works nice we can port it from the clock-app to uitk
<zsombi> t1mp: so in that case that will also be a waste of time...
<t1mp> on the other hand, setting the transitionduration/speed probably makes sense for more apps. This FastDuration was good for the toolbar, which is very small
<Max_Tither> s it as Hello, I am making an app, and in it I would like to implement the bottom edge. I would like it to be so that I slide a hint at the bottom, which then drags a page up and sets it as the mainview. Example would be the phone dialiar mockup on this page: http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/loving-the-bottom-edge/ . I would like advice to put me in the right direction because I can not think of the way to go about making
<Max_Tither> this.
<t1mp> Max_Tither: hi
<t1mp> Max_Tither: I think the dialer app already implemented something like this
<nik90> zsombi, t1mp: Renato has already created a prototype that doesn't use the SDK Panel but still achieves the same effect. It is being used in the contacts and the dialer app. I wanted to use the panel because I thought was the way to go. However if I cannot control the animation speed in a simple way, then I guess I will use Renato's method.
<nik90> Max_Tither: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-designer-contact-list/view/head:/src/imports/ContactList/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<Max_Tither> t1mp, Hello. Oh, I did not know that. Great, then I'll take a look from there.
<nik90> Max_Tither: the one issue with this method is that when you use it, you get warning like "Do not insert a Page inside another Page"..keep that in mind. otherwise it works as expected
<t1mp> Max_Tither: I don't know in which branch, I see I don't have it on my phone yet.. let me flash it with the latest image first
<Max_Tither> I did not see it either, but i'm on 79
 * t1mp flashing 83 now
<t1mp> perhaps they have it in a branch that is not in the image yet
<Max_Tither> t1mp, https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-designer-contact-list
<Max_Tither> bzr branch lp:~renatofilho/address-book-app/new-designer-contact-list
<zsombi> nik90: when you have time for pullToRefresh... https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pullToRefresh/+merge/219090
<nik90> zsombi: will test it out
<dpm> nerochiaro, do you happen to know if we show any translations coming from exiv2 on the camera or gallery UI?
<Max_Tither> t1mp, For now, I have copied the code that made a page with bottom edge, so thank you for the pointers. I'll play with it later as I must now get ready for my day. Thank you for your help.
<nerochiaro> dpm: i don't know , i think we use it only to read the metadata
<t1mp> Max_Tither: sure, thanks for experimenting with the bottom edge
<Max_Tither> t1mp, I am very excited about it as with it, we can make a unique user experience that can only be found with apps on Ubuntu.
<Max_Tither> Have a great day to everyone.
<t1mp> Max_Tither: yes, that's very cool :)
<Max_Tither> t1mp, Bye for now : )
<t1mp> popey: who should I ask to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-terminal-app/use_default_get_header/+merge/223217
<nik90> DanChapman: hey, do you have a link to your bottom edge implementation
<t1mp> elopio: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-terminal-app/use_default_get_header/+merge/223217
<nerochiaro> dpm: one more .desktop review: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-desktop-translation/+merge/223219
<dpm> nerochiaro, thanks, going for lunch now, but I'll look at it when I'm back
<DanChapman> nik90: hey, i haven't pushed it anywhere yet and is semi-broken atm, i'll push it somewhere in the next hour or so once it's fixed and send you a link :-)
<popey> t1mp: victor thompson probably can
<t1mp> popey: ok, thanks
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: hey
<mihir> hey popey :)
<popey> hey mihir how are you?
<mihir> popey:  doing great :)
<mihir> popey:  there are three MRs  pending in reviews, if you can test some of them on device ,that would be great
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+activereviews
<popey> mihir: will do!
<popey> thanks!
<mihir> popey: thanks :)
<mihir> popey:  more over , i am testing it and resolving small bugs if i am able to find one , there are lot of AP fails on calendar
<popey> mihir: brendand would be happy to hear that!
<popey> dholbach: are we any closer to resolving the issue of not being able to review apps on 14.04?
<ogra_> is there a way to use an environment variable inside QML without having a C++ provider (i.e. $HOME)
<ogra_> SDK team ^^^
<t1mp> ogra_: not that I know of
<zsombi> ogra_: nopex, you can pass parameters to th eapp
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> we have issues with the filemanager ... the tests fail all the time ... looking at the code and tests, i see the test redefines $HOME before running the app ... but the QML code hardcodes "~" as start path
<ogra_> so i suspect ~ is not properly expanded
<ogra_> the apps log is full of:
<ogra_> using main qml file from: "/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.filemanager/0.3.193/qml/filemanager.qml"
<ogra_> void DirModel::setPath(const QString&) DirModel(0x1e01fd0) path or url may not exist or cannot be read: "~"
 * ogra_ would be grateful for any ideas how to fix that :) 
<nerochiaro> dpm: one more: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/camera-app-desktop-translation/+merge/223229
<JoeyChan> Hello !  Could anyone help with this merge ?  https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-bug1329648-performance-issue/+merge/223066
<JoeyChan> autolanding failed
<t1mp> nerochiaro: could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/notes-app/remove_get_header/+merge/223218
<nerochiaro> t1mp: jenkins doesn't seem to like it on desktop
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I don't understand why
<nerochiaro> t1mp: the code looks ok to me if there's an emulator to replace it
<popey> JoeyChan: interesting.. tests fail.
<t1mp> nerochiaro: yes, we have a get_header() function in the MainView emulator
<JoeyChan> popey:   yep...  it's wired.     the first was successful
<t1mp> nerochiaro: and the emulator function will be updated when I make some changes to the internals of the Header, that's why the apps should use it
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I'll do an empty commit and see if jenkins fails again
<dholbach> popey, the only test that is "broken" is the one about the framework number
<dholbach> popey, it's been discussed over here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00857.html
<popey> hm
<dholbach> popey, AFAICT jdstrand is looking into it
<dpm> ogra_, here's a way to get the user's folder from QML. It's not really expanding, as it relies on getting the user name from the C++ plugin: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16408691/get-home-and-or-username-in-qml
<zsombi> elopio: dude, hai
<zsombi> elopio: as Mirv said on other channel :)
<ogra_> dpm, yeah, i found that already ... thats why i asked here for a better way
<Mirv> ah :)
<dpm> ok
<nerochiaro> dpm: more .desktop to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/notes-app-desktop-translations/+merge/223233
<t1mp> kalikiana: are you around?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I get a weird failure here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/221935
<t1mp> kalikiana: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-amd64-ci/209/console components.api needs an update, but for me locally, make test-api passes :s weirdness
<elopio> Mirv: ok, I've just confirmed that on the toolkit the toolbar has no buttons. So the other bugs should be a duplicate of that one.
<elopio> t1mp: do you want this bug
<elopio> ?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1327189
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327189 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "UITK + Qt 5.3 autopilot failure ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_toolbar.ToolbarTestCase.test_click_toolbar_button" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<t1mp> elopio: 'want' is not the right word ;)
<t1mp> oh, I need qt53 to reproduce?
<t1mp> I'll have a break now, I will check out the bug afterwards
<elopio> t1mp: see the bright side. The sooner you make it work in 5.3, the sooner 5.4 will come and break everything again.
<t1mp> elopio: not exactly, qt5.4 development is independent from qt53 on ubuntu phone ;p
<nik90> dpm: hey,
<nik90> dpm: if I want to propose a MP against lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot, would I do it as bzr push lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot/new-feature ?
<dpm> nik90, I think you can do it as usual: lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-feature, and then choose the target branch
<dpm> to be *reboot
<nik90> dpm: ah okay
<nik90> renato: ping
<renato> nik90, hi
<daker> popey: check this http://applait.io/
<nik90> renato: hey, at the end I decided to use your bottom panel code for the clock app.
<nik90> renato: it works well, but I just have one thing that I thought you might know how to fix.
<renato> nik90, great
<nik90> renato: when I open the clock app, I see the bottom panel going from the top to the bottom position quickly. Is there a way to not show that animation on start up?
<renato> nik90, this should not happen
<renato> nik90, can I see how you are using that?
<nik90> renato: sure, let me push to a branch now and give you the link. 1 min
<elopio> ping boiko: can you please review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/messaging-app/swipe_to_delete/+merge/223142
<boiko> elopio: yes, but I would advise to wait a bit as we are landing new designs, this MR will have to be updated afterwards
<Mirv> elopio: thanks for testing!
<Mirv> and updating the bugs
<elopio> boiko: the thing is that the new toolkit removes the swipe to delete from left to right. So we can wait, but then the smoke testing will show errors on the messaging app while we wait.
<elopio> if you are ok with that, I don't see any problems.
<nik90> renato: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-bottom-edge
<nik90> renato: I figured that the design team will give the contacts, dialer and clock the same bottom edge UX. So it is better to use the same code for that :)
<boiko> elopio: the new designs are really about to land, maybe we can do and update right after that?
<elopio> boiko: good for me.
<renato> nik90, where exactly you set the property "bottomEdgePage" ??
<elopio> Mirv: the only one untriaged now is qtsensors. Who works on that?
<renato> nik90, I noticed that you are using clockPage as bottom edge page but I did not find the property set
<nik90> renato: In app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml, you will see the line bottomEdgePageComponent: AlarmPage {}
<nik90> renato: the clockPage is in app/clock/ClockPage.qml
<nik90> renato: ClockPage.qml is essentially PageWithBottomEdge{}
<renato> nik90, try to remove the anchors properties "anchors.fill: parent"
<renato> nik90, on line 93
<nerochiaro> dpm: and one more: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-desktop-translation/+merge/223247
<renato> I need to confirm that
<nik90> renato: no change
<renato> I am in a meeting right now, I will take a look after
<nik90> renato: ok. thnx
<Mirv> elopio: it's cordova actually only anymore, 5 others were fixed. it's not a blocker, since it does not need a rebuild.
<elopio> Mirv: nice. So I think I'm not needed anymore on the current list of bugs. I'll wait for the results of your new run.
<Mirv> elopio: yes, I think the bug list is now properly cleaned, thanks!
<elopio> Mirv: thanks to you.
<renato> nik90, I will test now
<nik90> renato: ping me in case you are not sure why I did something in a certain way.. I will be online
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<rickspencer3> is it possible for me to use the fancy new bottom edge interactions in an app today?
<justCarakas> he was gone fast
<renato> nik90, how I can run this app
<nik90> renato: if you open the CMakeList.txt file in qtcreator, you should be able to run it immediately
<renato> nik90, I am getting this error: cmake_install.cmake:68: error: file INSTALL cannot find "/tmp/add-bottom-edge/com.ubuntu.clock.json".
<nik90> renato: are you trying to run it on the emulator or device?
<renato> device
<nik90> renato: we are still trying to fix the cmake files for that. Can you try running it on your laptop?
<renato> how?
<nik90> you should be able to choose the desktop kit and then it will run on your desktop
<kalikiana> t1mp: I get the same as J, your local build must be wrong; maybe didn't build the latest changes completely?
<kalikiana> re +  property string _for_autopilot
<renato> nik90, my qtcreator crashed when I tried to run this app :D
<renato> nik90, Can I run this manually?
<renato> nik90, I tried to build it but I did not find any executable ? :D
<nik90> renato: in that case, can you go into the app folder and then run qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<renato> humm ok
<nik90> renato: we are setting up the project to use the c++ plugin but it is not being used yet, so you should fine with running via qmlscene for now
<renato> nik90, works great for me
<renato> the page did not move
<renato> nik90, let me update my machine packages
<nik90> renato: are you running trusty or utopic?
<renato> utopic
<nik90> renato: ah..then my packages are outdated :/
<nik90> renato: I am running trusty which has been dropped officially
<renato> :D
<nik90> renato: sry for the trouble
<nik90> rickspencer3: hey, regarding your question about the new bottom edge interactions, I am afraid it is not supported by the SDK yet. You will need to implement a custom solution yourself
<renato> nik90, np,
<rickspencer3> thanks nik90
<nik90> rickspencer3: the dialer, clock and the contacts app are implementing them atm :)
<renato> nik90, I should work during this week to get the bottom idicator animated
<nik90> renato: ok, when that happens, I will add that code diff into the clock app as well.
<nik90> renato: btw do you add that in the messaging app or the contacts? (so I will know which one to track)
<nik90> will you add*
<renato> nik90, let me know if you did any change on the bottom edge element, we should keep this code in sync :d
<nik90> renato: definitely :)
<nik90> bzoltan: Hey, would it be possible for you to join the core apps hangout on thursday 12:00 UTC?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, did you get anywhere playing around with bacon2d?
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine
<rickspencer3> no, I didn't have any time
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, like i warned you... i broke the API over the weekend :)
<rickspencer3> sorry
<rickspencer3> hehe
<kenvandine> but it simplified it a great deal
<kenvandine> removed a couple layers of containers
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, we set a milestone for a stable 1.0 for july 15
<kenvandine> with very little to do on it between now and then
<rickspencer3> k
<kenvandine> but i'll be gone on vacation for 2 weeks :)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, anyway... there shouldn't be much more in api breakages, but no more afte the 15th
<kenvandine> only api breakage we expect is in the ImageLayer rewrite, which is getting close now
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, anyway, all the examples in master have been updated for the changes and the docs... let me know if you do anything cool :)
<nik90> rickspencer3, popey, dpm: clock app bottom edge implementation can be seen at http://people.ubuntu.com/~nik90/bottom-edge.mkv if you are interested
<dpm> nik90, oh, wow, that looks awesome! You should definitely post this in G+ (if you've not done it already :)
<mzanetti> nik90: I like the pull up thing a lot. I don't like that it transforms into a page and you need to press the back button instead of dragging it down again
<nik90> mzanetti: that was design :) I think the reasoning behind that is to show header actions like Add Alarm, etc
<nik90> dpm: will post to g+ soon
<mzanetti> still don't like it :P
<nik90> :)
<popey> nik90: that video looks great!
<nik90> popey: thnx. its the code written by renato and boiko for the dialer and contacts apps.
<nik90> I just used it in the clock app
<t1mp> nik90: video looks good!
<t1mp> nik90: but I think the open/close animation can be a bit faster ;)
<nik90> t1mp: :P
<nik90> t1mp: the code is in the clock app, so I can control the speed :)
<nik90> t1mp: I will be sending the clock app  to the designers..will check with them about the speed
<t1mp> nik90: perhaps in this case a speed/velocity should be used, not duration, since I guess it is ok to take a bit longer when you release more towards the bottom of the window
<nik90> t1mp: would that mean when you let go in the middle it goes faster compared to when you release it near the top?
<t1mp> nik90: no I meant when you release near the middle it takes longer to open the swiped-in page  (same speed, larger distance)
<nik90> t1mp: ah ok..Will play around with it and see how it looks
<t1mp> nik90: there are some guidelines for durations here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UbuntuAnimation/ but I don't know if there are for speeds
<nik90> t1mp: there aren't ubuntu guidelines for speeds, but I have read about in the official qt docs
<nik90> t1mp: hey in the new header, will I be able to set the page title and still have the header hidden? I remember you saying something about different header states
<t1mp> nik90: what was the name of that movies/series app that you demoed in malta that adapts automatically to the form factor?
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<t1mp> nik90: yes, you will be able to do that
<t1mp> nik90: head.mode: "hidden", see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit
<nik90> t1mp: sweet, thnx
<kalikiana> nik90: t1mp: cliffhanger?
<nik90> kalikiana: Flashback
<kalikiana> aaaarg yes it got renamed, sorry
<nik90> kalikiana: https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback
<popey> balloons: these music app tests are all failing - it's not working at all - using my music collection..
<nik90> t1mp: sry talking to many people..missed your question
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<balloons> popey, yes, thanks for confirming it uses your collection
<t1mp> nik90, kalikiana yes, cliffhanger
<popey> cool
<ahayzen> balloons, have you tried running the latest use-mediascanner2.0 branch on your machine?
<kalikiana> nik90: does it work across all possible orientations? say portrait, sidestage, landscape; in another irc chan we started a discussion with greyback and t1mp that might only support some layouts
<t1mp> nik90: we were discussing orientation API. To me it seems (but I didn't study any use cases) that if the apps know their width/height that is enough
<ahayzen> balloons, it should run now as we put a hack in to limit the models to a max of 500 tracks ... therefore u should be able to run and see what autopilot is doing wrong lol
<nik90> kalikiana, t1mp: It supports both portrait and landscape. At the moment it uses aspect ratio (width/height) to determine that
<t1mp> ^with that, apps can adapt to any layout without the need for additional API
<t1mp> greyback: ^
<nik90> kalikiana, t1mp: Also I enabled the automaticOrientation: true to ensure it switch between portrait and landscape modes nicely
<t1mp> greyback: check out the flashback app. There was a demo in Malta, the week before you came, but it is a good example
<t1mp> -but
<nik90> t1mp, greyback: let me push the app into a launchpad junk branch for easy access..I am still struggling with git at the moment :P
<t1mp> nik90: launchpad++ :)
<balloons> ahayzen, I spoke with victor friday and it seems like things are good. I tried it on my device on friday (and again today) and the app works.. I'll get on solving the home isolation now
<t1mp> ^because I am used to bzr, not git :)
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks :) and we'll keep pushing/helping the mediascanner2 guys to fix the actual issue :)
<balloons> ahayzen, yes of course.. come on mediascanner 2!
<ahayzen> \o/ balloons we are now blocking the move to Qt5.3 ... so we *need* to complete the migration
<popey> +1
<balloons> well.. yes.. no pressue mediascanner 2
<popey> In my mind we should be landing mediascanner 2 branch ASAP, which means the tests need to pass.
<ahayzen> popey, agreed
<kalikiana> nik90: out of curiosity why is it on github if you're struggling with git?
<nik90> t1mp, greyback, kalikiana: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/+junk/flashback-converged-app/files
 * kalikiana wonders if there's the "to attract people by being in a glamorous place" argument
<nik90> kalikiana: well it was on Launchpad at the start, then I moved to github for 2 reasons. first "attract people argument" :P and secondly git's branching feature for new features seemed better
<nik90> kalikiana: however I am still not entirely convinced of my move to github..might reevaluate when I get some free time from the clock app
<greyback> nik90: thanks for that
<nik90> greyback: np. If you have any questions about the code, feel free to ping me
<greyback> nik90: I'm running it on my desktop. When I resize the window, the contents don't reflow. Known?
<nik90> greyback: what do you mean? Does the sidebar show empty strings?
<greyback> nik90: http://imgur.com/BGTf3ok
<greyback> nik90: shouldn't that "No Trakt Account" message be centered?
<nik90> greyback: hmm, weird I have never had that issue. it should be centered
 * nik90 tries the launchpad branch
<greyback> nik90: let me update, the UITK might have changed in a few weeks
<nik90> greyback: this is how it should look like https://imgur.com/7ZshjlS
<greyback> nik90: yep I got that, but then I resized the window
<greyback> the missing icons are probably a package I'm missing
<nik90> greyback: check if you have ubuntu-mobile-icons installed
<greyback> that was it
<nik90> greyback: the sdk package update or the missing icon pack?
<greyback> icons anyway
<greyback> nik90: oh weird! I was using the "qml" tool to view your qml, not "qmlscene"
<nik90> greyback: ah :)
<greyback> with qml it doesn't resize the view to suit the window size, but qmlscene does
<elopio> ping bfiller: who can take a look at this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1330563
<greyback> nasty
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330563 in mediaplayer-app "Crashed while running test_scene_selector_operation on mako, utopic#84" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> greyback: btw are you running trusty or utopic?
<nik90> greyback: trusty is missing 3 critical bug fixes to the Conditional Layouts feature :/
<greyback> nik90: utopic
<nik90> greyback: good
<bfiller> elopio: hmmn, scene selector is not implemented anymore so that test should be disabled
 * nik90 heading home...be online in 10 mins
<elopio> bfiller: but the test fails on the set up, when opening the app with a video called h264.avi.
<bfiller> elopio: ok, renato can you take a look at this please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1330563
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330563 in mediaplayer-app "Crashed while running test_scene_selector_operation on mako, utopic#84" [Undecided,New]
<renato> bfiller, elopio I do not think that media hub supports the scene selector
<bfiller> renato: it doesn't
<bfiller> renato: but elopio says it's crashing well before that on the setup
<bfiller> jhodapp: might have to help on this, media hub shouldn't crash regardless
<renato> on the description he says that the media-hub is crashing
<jhodapp> we have to be able to reproduce that locally, that test never seems to crash for anyone who runs it locally...only on the CI server so far
<elopio> renato, bfiller, jhodapp: I see that test is skipped. But it failed on the set up, before it gets to the skip.
<jhodapp> bfiller: but I agree, there's something causing media-hub to crash and it shouldn't
<renato> nik90, could you help me to test this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7654193/
<renato> nik90, this should do the bottom edge indicator hide animation
<nik90> renato: will do now
<nik90> renato: do you have a link to your PageWithBottomEdge.qml file.. I haven't changed it in the clock app.So I can do a simple copy paste instead
<renato> sure wait a minute
<renato> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/visual-update/view/head:/src/imports/ContactList/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<renato> elopio, can we skip the test before the set up?
<elopio> renato: not currently. https://github.com/testing-cabal/testtools/issues/86
<renato> elopio, I would say to remove the test until jhodapp fix the media-hub crash
<renato> bfiller, what do you think ^^
<elopio> you can move it to a new test class and skip the set up there. renato but it has the same set up as the other tests from that test case, and the others are passing.
<elopio> renato: I'd prefer to keep seing the crash on the dashboard until it's fixed.
<elopio> I can try to reproduce it leaving the suite running all the night here.
<renato> elopio, yes make sense. unfortunately I can not help you with media-hub crashes, I never used that , jhodapp is the right person to help on that,
<elopio> oh, I think the problem is only on testtools' skip. If you we use unittest's skip the setUp won't be run.
<elopio> but anyway it will crash in one of the other tests of the suite.
<nik90> renato: nice.. it seems to works as described in the design spec
<renato> good
<nik90> renato: I wasn't able to test only 1 thing..when the app loads, the hint should come up in 233ms...https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-I2gOjaTc7dcmRBSTNBOFdnNWM/edit?usp=sharing
<renato> nik90, yes this is working
<nik90> renato: awesome
<iBelieve> popey, ping
<jhodapp> elopio: can you reproduce the crash locally?
<mhall119> nik90: ping
<nik90> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nik90: hey, I have a ConditionalLayouts question
<mhall119>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7654711/is my code
<mhall119> if you look at line 81, I'm having to tell the mainview about the change, otherwise it won't show the header for the default layout
<mhall119> that seems wrong, but I couldn't get it working any other way
<mhall119> FWIW, I'm running it on trusty
<mhall119> with the new-style header
<mhall119> also, less of an issue, when in the "flat" layout, my ArticleListView has some space between it and the header
<daker> hey kenvandine how can i install Bacon2D on my machine ? any ppa ?
<kenvandine> daker, there is, ppa:ken-vandine/crack
<kenvandine> daker, however, API has been broken since that build :)
<kenvandine> so it doesn't match what's in master
<kenvandine> daker, i'll upload a new snapshot
<rickspencer3> does anyone know if I can add dictionaries and lists (and dictionaries with lists) as defaults in u1db documents?
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, you can store lists and dicts but i've been having issues retrieving the data back in the way needed https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1322156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322156 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Using query across different levels doesn't function" [High,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, but it depends what you are trying to do with the data?
<rickspencer3> hi ahayzen
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, o/
<rickspencer3> well, I was using a dictionary with a structure similar to what you wrote in that bug report
<rickspencer3> I'll try simplifying the data structure and see if it works out
<rickspencer3> it's going to be hard to simplify it too much, though :(
<rickspencer3> worst case, I'll just make it a javascript object and forget about the u1db
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, the main issue with mine was i am trying to get data from different levels... data inside and outside the list...i need it to do a left-join in effect i think
<rickspencer3> ahayzen, hmmm
<rickspencer3> ahayzen, I'm just trying to set part of the contents of a document as a javascript object
<rickspencer3> and its just puking all over
<rickspencer3> one more try, then I give up on u1db for now
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, that sounds interesting, yeah there are a few annoying bugs in u1db preventing us (music-app) migrating at the moment :/ hopefully they'll be fixed soon though
<daker> kenvandine: ok thanks
<popey> balloons: get anywhere with autopilot?
<kenvandine> daker, latest bacon2d built in the ppa
<daker> kenvandine: \o/
<daker> installing it now
<daker> example from trunk
<daker> he is gone...
<nik90> mhall119: hey sry, I had to go suddenly
<nik90> mhall119: can you give me the link to the code, will take a look now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-17
<mhall119> nik90: no worried, code is at https://launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/developernews
<ttyrec> hello
<ttyrec> would someone please suggest me non-professional programmer forum or community?
<dholbach> good morning
<Wild34> Hi, everybody
<Wild34> I have a problem, the ubuntu-sdk didnt configure building toolkit in QtCreator automatically, can enyone help me to find qmake for ubuntu-sdk?
<Wild34> damn, I can hardly understand how to ask in irc
<popey> dpm: seen https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-test-issues/+merge/223335 ?
<dpm> popey, oh yeah :)
<dpm> popey, I'm just looking at the other 2 QML errors for file manager in the logs, and I'm filing bugs for them, but I'm not sure if they relate to the failures (I think they don't)
<dpm> Here's one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1330841
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330841 in Ubuntu File Manager App "QML error on PlacesSideBar.qml at runtime" [Medium,Triaged]
<dpm> And here's the other one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1330843
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330843 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Error in setting the path to the user's home" [Medium,Triaged]
<liuxg> does anyone know how to send SMS quietly with any UI? thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Eat Your Vegetables Day! :-D
<justCarakas> haha children love it ;o
<justCarakas> :p
<nerochiaro> dpm: all system apps that were part of bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1318008 have update .desktop files with transltions now, and merge request branches for it, whenever you have time to have a look
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318008 in webbrowser-app "Core apps .desktop files do not include translated strings" [High,In progress]
<dpm> nerochiaro, I saw that, thanks! Sorry I didn't have time yesterday to review, will get to it today
<nerochiaro> dpm: thanks !
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: when you have a minute, can we talk about the task about adding thumbnail creation timestamp to the db that bill assigned to me ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure, now for example
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, so is that database in the browser and it thumbnails the pages, or are we talking about some other thumbnail cache ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: (i just started to look at browser again after probably several months since the last time)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it’s not about thumbnails, it’s the bookmarks db
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, what we need is the bookmark creation timestamp to be stored in the db
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, so basically add the field to the db and then store the value when bookmarking, and return some sensible value for the cases when there is no timestamp
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: as we don't want to worry too much about migrating all databases
<nerochiaro> of existing users
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, exactly
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you want to modify src/app/webbrowser/bookmarks-model.[h|cpp], and the corresponding unit tests
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, when there is no timestamp available, I imagine returning epoch should be fine
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: excellent. i'll be on it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-desktop-translation/+merge/223219
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: added back some comments, will fix the rest
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m not seeing your comments, you need to publish them by commenting on the MR itself
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: bleh, lp messed up, but i think i posted the inline comments now
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll look into the rest after lunch
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, still not seeing your answers
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’m seeing the two identical comments on the MR itself, but not the inline ones
<Mirv> FYI Qt Creator + plugins now also available on Qt 5.3, so you can upgrade to Qt 5.3 also on desktop without losing functionality. see instructions at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 if you want to test
<nik90> popey: can you add l.f.kempe@gmail.com to the trello board pls
<popey> nik90: done
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> dpm: ping
<t1mp> elopio: could you review these changes? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-terminal-app/use_default_get_header/+merge/223217
<nik90> popey: I just created a virtual vm for utopic. Should I copy the ssh keys from my laptop to the vm or create new ones?
<popey> best practice says make new ones
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> nik90: which software do you use for your vm?
<nik90> t1mp: virtualbox present in the archives
<t1mp> nik90: cool. Are you planning on trying out Qt 5.3? If yes, can you have a look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1330977 and tell us what it does for you in virtualbox?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330977 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "2-finger scrolling with touchpad does not work in qt apps on Qt5.3 when Ubuntu is inside virtual machine" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> nik90: it seems to work on hardware, but breaks in vmware fusion. No idea about virtualbox
<nik90> t1mp: will try, I installed it on a vm to get the latest sdk updates :)
<t1mp> nik90: I did the same today to debug uitk with qt53 :)
<t1mp> nik90: it won't hurt to install utopic :) but we also have a staging ppa that supports trusty
<t1mp> nik90: ^that ppa is still untested for trusty though
<nik90> t1mp: well utopic can be unstable sometimes..and this is my main laptop that I use for master thesis..cannot afford for it to go down
<nik90> t1mp: I think there was one day where utopic daily image wouldnt boot..that's bad
<t1mp> nik90: I understand. I meant that the staging PPA now also supports trusty
<t1mp> nik90: btw, what's the topic of your thesis?
<t1mp> elopio: hello leo!
<nik90> t1mp: I am doing the literature study at the moment, but it is about creating an control algorithm to navigate obstacles for a micro UAV.
<t1mp> elopio: good morning, can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-terminal-app/use_default_get_header/+merge/223217 :)
<t1mp> nik90: are you going to create an ubuntu drone? ;)
<nik90> t1mp: ;)...well we do use Linux to communicate with the hardware
<t1mp> nik90: sounds interesting
<nik90> t1mp: it is..may be at the end I can create a ubuntu touch app for it :)
<t1mp> nik90: yeah you can use an ubuntu phone/tablet as a remote control :)
<elopio> hello hello
<elopio> t1mp: on it.
<nik90> yup
<t1mp> elopio: thanks. and this too https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/notes-app/remove_get_header/+merge/223218
<t1mp> hmm, jenkins doesn't like it
<t1mp> but I don't see why
 * elopio looks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: should updating a bookmark update the timestamp (if updating them is possible at all)  ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, there’s no way of updating a bookmark
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, a bookmark can be deleted and then recreated
<oSoMoN> but that’s all
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, to be exact, there’s *currently* no way of doing that, we might want to allow renaming bookmarks in the future
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, we'll worry about it when we allow that. thanks
<elopio> renato: I can't run the app from your branch. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659102/
<renato> elopio, you need to install the app to run it
<elopio> renato: so it's no longer possible to run it from the build dir without installing?
<renato> elopio, it works for click packages
<renato> Elleo, try tor build with -DCLICK_MODE=On
<renato> elopio, ^
<popey> balloons: dunno if you saw, we landed filemanager
<elopio> renato: no luck. It keeps looking form MainWindow.qml on the installed path, even with the QML2_IMPORT_PATH var.
<popey> balloons: would be good to get calendar and music AP tests fixed. Will you have time today to look at those?
<elopio> hum, actually it's not looking for it at src/app/share/address-book-app//imports/MainWindow.qml:
<elopio> renato: ok, I could install it on the branch dir.
<balloons> popey, yes I wasn't able to talk to veebers yesterday, so last night I realized a simple workaround I could do and I pushed it for calendar and tested it.. but pyflakes. .it should land asap.. For music, trying to figure out why it's failing to mock properly, but it's highest priority.
<popey> balloons: ok.
<t1mp> artmello: hello
<artmello> t1mp: hey
<t1mp> artmello: I was testing qt5.3 on my nexus 4 and I noticed an invisible header in gallery-app. Did you see that before?
<artmello> t1mp: maybe related to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1327189
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327189 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "UITK + Qt 5.3 autopilot failure ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_toolbar.ToolbarTestCase.test_click_toolbar_button" [Critical,In progress]
<t1mp> artmello: I have a fix for that one. It fixes the toolbar, but not the header
<t1mp> let me see if I can reproduce the header issue on my laptop
 * t1mp compiling gallery-app trunk
<t1mp> artmello: I also have the bug on my desktop (utopic with qt 5.3): https://www.dropbox.com/s/9719xxfovc5m7ul/Screenshot%202014-06-17%2019.01.35.png
 * popey pokes frecel_ with https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1331059
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331059 in Oxide "Add PDF support in Oxide" [Low,Triaged]
<balloons> popey, building rev 324 of calendar with the overflow bug; should be in the store in soon
<popey> sweet!
<artmello> t1mp: humm I will take a look on that
<t1mp> artmello: thanks
<elopio> renato: I like the new design very much.
<renato> elopio, yes it is great
<elopio> renato: I have some comments about the autopilot helpers, but while I was reviewing your branch I wrote them to give them a try. So I'll propose a branch against your soon.
<renato> elopio, the header need some work but timp is already working on that
<elopio> renato: one thing. I think that the make autopilot cmake task needs to be updated, because now it will complaint about not finding MainWinndow.
<renato> elopio, I will try to fix this MainWindow problem
<renato> in a future branch
<elopio> thanks.
<elopio> renato: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/new-visual-contact-editor-autopilot/+merge/223460
<renato> elopio, thanks
<iBelieve> popey: ping
<popey> iBelieve: hey
<iBelieve> hi popey, are we still doing the file manager meeting every Tuesday in half an hour? It’s been so long since I’ve been able to make it so I wanted to confirm. Or are we just doing the weekly hangout?
<popey> iBelieve: hey, yeah, we do usually do the irc meeting on tuesday. is that a good time for you?
<iBelieve> popey: yes, that time works again for me. The event that had come up on tuesdays is now over, so I’ll be able to be at the meetings again
<popey> great stuff!
<t1mp> popey: I haven't seen vthompson on irc for a while. Could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-terminal-app/use_default_get_header/+merge/223217 ?
<popey> t1mp: done
<t1mp> popey: that's fast, thanks
<t1mp> popey: will it be merged automatically now?
<popey> ya, should be.
<t1mp> great, thanks.
<popey> np
<popey> t1mp: i looked at it earlier but forgot to hit the approval button ☻
<ahayzen> Hey, any SDK people around who can help me investigate a performance issue?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-18
<mihir> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good mornign
<justCarakas> maybe someone can use this for an World cup app
<justCarakas> http://worldcup.sfg.io/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Panic Day! :-D
<justCarakas> AAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHH RRRUUUUUUUUUUNNNNN
<dpm> kalikiana, does U1Db has a public C++ API?
 * DanChapman would like to know that ^^ one aswell :-D 
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<justCarakas> is U1Db accessable for HTML5 apps ?
<brendand> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-calendar-app/remove_osk_hide/+merge/223523
<popey> brendand: will take a look now.
<brendand> popey, it's not guaranteed to fix the failures, because i could never reproduce them locally anyway
<popey> I'm running Ap on a device with that branch now
<popey> brendand: all passed
<brendand> popey, good
<popey> brendand: does the music app do the same?
<popey> oh, no
<brendand> popey, clock does
<brendand> popey, clock doesn't seem to have many issues though. except for todays hang
<t1mp> oSoMoN: hello
<t1mp> oSoMoN: do you do reviews for notes-app? I have one https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/notes-app/remove_get_header/+merge/223218
<t1mp> oSoMoN: it is needed for a change I will do in UITK
<oSoMoN> t1mp, I can review it
<oSoMoN> I’ll take a look in a minute
<t1mp> oSoMoN: thanks
<mihir> popey: ping
<mihir> popey: it fails on desktop
<popey> mihir: the one I just commented on?
<popey> trusty desktop failure?
<popey> (sorry, commented on a bunch of merges, gimmie a link for context) :D
<mihir> popey: on AP fails
<mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calendar-app/ubuntu-calendar-autopilot-edit-event/+merge/221127
<popey> yeah, is it missing something that's only in the sdk on uptopic we wondered
<mihir> popey: on repetition option , does it function well on device ?
<popey> let me test here.. gimmie 5 mins
<mihir> popey: sure :)
<popey> thanks mihir
<popey> mihir: with that branch I'm getting the odd thing where it doesn't fit on screen - http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-06-18-113549.png
<mihir> popey: sorry , i lost which branch give you this output ?
<popey> 11:33:09 < mihir> https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calendar-app/ubuntu-calendar-autopilot-edit-event/+merge/221127
<popey> that one
<mihir> popey: hmm that's weird
<popey> mihir: left a comment on the merge
<mihir> popey: the thing is , it is just updating AP no UI changes i can see in change log
<popey> hm.
<popey> lemme remove the app and re-install, i have all kinds of rubbish on this device
<popey> same
<popey> mihir: does it need remergeing from trunk?
<popey> didnt we fix this before.
<mihir> popey: may be
<mihir> it required latest merge
<brendand> popey, are you inclined to land the calendar-app change?
<karni> I'm having problem click packaging a scope. Can anyone advise? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663564/ scope name has been replaced with "Foo"
<dpm> karni, I've not yet packaged any scope with click, but perhaps mhr3 on #ubuntu-unity can help? Or perhaps some of the security or click guys (jdstrand or cjwatson)
<karni> dpm: yes, I pinged both, will also poke Michal, thanks
<dpm> ok
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, sorry, I'll have to skip the Reminders meeting today, I'll reschedule for Friday
<mzanetti> ack
<dholbach> bzoltan, ever seen this before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663604/
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ^ too
<rpadovani> dpm, k
<dholbach> that's a crash on startup on current utopic
<zbenjamin> dholbach: no, but looks like the sensors plugin does something bad
<zbenjamin> dholbach: is this when starting QTCreator?
<dholbach> zbenjamin, yes
<zbenjamin> dholbach: what qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu package version do you have installed?
<dholbach> zbenjamin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663636/
 * zbenjamin wonders why QtC would initialize a accelerometer
<zsombi_> nik90: have you had time to test the pullToRefresh stuff?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: looks like you have the most recent version installed
<t1mp> nik90: can you check that this branch has everything you need for the pull-to-add-alarm in clock-app? https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pullToRefresh/+merge/219090
<zbenjamin> dholbach: and it just starts and immediately dies?
<nik90> zsombi_: sry, no
<nik90> zsombi_: Can I test it this evening?
<dholbach> zbenjamin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663650/
<t1mp> nik90: I'm doing a final review now. If you tell me this evening that it is good for you I can happrove it
<zbenjamin> dholbach: that looks suspicious "Ubuntu Platform API: Unable to find module configuration file -- Aborting"
<zbenjamin> zsombi_: ^^
<zsombi_> nik90: t1mp is reviewing it again, so if you have some issues, make a note in the MR
<zbenjamin> zsombi_: can you make any sense from that error? Ubuntu Platform API: Unable to find module configuration file -- Aborting
<zsombi_> zbenjamin: no idea...
<zsombi_> zbenjamin: or at least I don't remember what is teh issue there...
<dholbach> zbenjamin, the warning is from ./src/ubuntu/application/base_module.h in platform-api
<dholbach> looking for /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf
<dholbach> which is not shipped in any package
<dholbach> why would we do that?
<zbenjamin> hmm yeah i remember i saw that before but i could not reproduce it. Maybe its some special plugin that only loads when its installed?
<dholbach> zbenjamin, looks like a question for ricmm
<dholbach> I'm going to go over to the office now - should be back in 10m
<zbenjamin> dholbach: ok
<balloons> vthompson, ahh you are in here now.. I looked earlier
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> 'ello!
<ahayzen> vthompson, hows things going?
<vthompson> vthompson, crummy!
<vthompson> ha, man--I also need sleep
<ahayzen> vthompson, has balloons got any hair left? or does he need some of mine
<vthompson> ahayzen, still trying to battle the tests
<ahayzen> oh god :(
<balloons> ahayzen, howdy
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, so what is the situation now? (i've been at work all day)
<balloons> I think as vthompsons has discovered, nothing is wrong with the test setup really.. instead, we don't know how to set it up to run
<balloons> meaning, the implementation is fine, it's just wrong
<vthompson> ahayzen, we have the backing up of the dirs working now. Even adding a start and stop of ms2 and a sleep doesn't cause the app to see the new db
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah i tried start/stopping msw
<ahayzen> *ms2 before
<vthompson> ahayzen, if you look in the ms2 logs it's picking up the files, it's just that the plugin isn't reporting the new db
<ahayzen> i started looking into it and it uses some Qt thing for $HOME? i couldn't really figure it out
 * ahayzen can't remember if the dbus part of the service was a separate process that didn't get stopped or something?
<ahayzen> i'll fire up my VM so i can battle along with u guys :)
<vthompson> what I was suggesting to balloons over in #ubuntu-touch was that we perhaps ship the image with the test songs in ~/Music and then also create our own script that we run before and after we execute the tests manually. We'd also need to fix the desktop tests--which I haven't done yet
<ahayzen> vthompson, so why doesn't moving ~/Music to ~/Music.bak and then filling ~/Music with the test data work?
<ahayzen> vthompson, or does it bit thats the 2nd option in Alan's mail?
<vthompson> ahayzen, we're trying to do #2 and it still isn't reflecting what's in the new db
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons, I'll be back in a bit--getting some lunch
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool :)
<balloons> popey, so you are in the loop, see above. The backup and restore still doesn't work :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, popey was 'on holiday' for this afternoon no?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes.. he'll see the log later
<ahayzen> balloons, ah right :)
<ahayzen> balloons, so we are trying to do option 2 right?
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<balloons> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'm just updating my VM then i'm ready to rock until dinner :)
<ahayzen> balloons, that was odd it actually nearly worked the first time on utopic desktop
<ahayzen> balloons, but is was weird because mediascanner2 crashed...apport came up... then music-app with the correct test library!... then the test failed because of the apport dialog... but when i run again it displays no music so i wonder what was different/caused mediascanner2 to crash?
<ahayzen> balloons, it was as if the delay that apport created in starting the music-app was long enough for ms2 to rescan or something?!
<balloons> ahayzen, so if mediascanner2 isn't running it worked eh?
<balloons> victor reportedly tried stopping it before the test
<ahayzen> balloons, well i haven't been able todo it again but it basically crashed while ap was starting
<ahayzen> balloons, and then i guess as it was restarting it saw the test music files
<ahayzen> hmmm
<ahayzen> balloons, you have tried restart ms2 service after copying the files across right?
<vthompson> ahayzen, that's what I'm doing when testing on the device, also waiting 10 seconds afterward
<ahayzen> vthompson, does it work?
<vthompson> ahayzen, nope
<ahayzen> hmmm
<ahayzen> tht is where i got up to last time IIRC
<vthompson> ahayzen, I take it you are just testing in your VM now
<ahayzen> yep
<ahayzen> vthompson, but it worked the first run! then won't do it again
<nik90> ahayzen: just to confirm one last time, you wouldn't be able to make it to the meeting tomorrow afternoon?
<ahayzen> vthompson, like ms2 crashed while ap was starting up and then it showed the correct library
<vthompson> ahayzen, odd
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah sorry as we have music/coreapps back2back and i only get 1hr for lunch
<nik90> ahayzen: no worries. I am going to cancel this week's meeting then
<nik90> ahayzen: I will send a mail out later tonight
<ahayzen> nik90, unless vthompson can make it :)
<nik90> ahayzen: well even then we will only have 3 people in it which is less to start of with.
<vthompson> nik90, ahayzen, I *could* try to make it, but I should be out of the house by then
<ahayzen> nik90, vthompson maybe we should try a different day/time that works a bit better?
<ahayzen> damn work getting in the way of fun :P
<nik90> ahayzen: tbh I have an exam next week tuesday, so I am going to need time to prepare for that. This is why I don't want to take work items this week anyway
<ahayzen> nik90, ah good luck :)
<nik90> ahayzen: also I really want to get bzoltan again in the meeting
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah it was really useful having someone from SDK in the meeting
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok so why does stopping and starting ms2 and waiting  for a long period of time  after doing create_music_library() not work?
<vthompson> ahayzen, if I knew I'd have fixed it by now
<vthompson> :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, hah
<vthompson> ahayzen, I was suggesting earlier that it must be some sort of dbus/contention thing
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok so wht about doing the process manually does that work?
<ahayzen> vthompson, as in manually go and move your music folder, patch and restart ms2?
 * ahayzen tries
<vthompson> ahayzen, like how I was suggesting? copying the files first then doing a restart of ms2? Yes that works--I haven't ran the whole test suite though
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah basically hmmm ok so what is different then :P
 * balloons is following along
<ahayzen> vthompson, how are you restarting ms2 just doing os.system("stop mediascanner-2.0") right?
<vthompson> ahayzen, some sort of issue with the plugin not seeing the updated db when the tests are running... I blame dbus
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep
<ahayzen> vthompson, but wht is different in/out side of autopilot...
<vthompson> ahayzen, both are using dbus and, again, I blame dbus
<ahayzen> hah
<vthompson> ahayzen, we probably just need someone who knows about this sort of stuff to help us out. I have no idea, thus I blame dbus
<ahayzen> vthompson, any ideas on the 'someone who knows' :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, why do we need to run patch_mediascanner_home() if we are just copying directly into ~/Music ?
<vthompson> maybe Thomas Voss?
<balloons> vthompson, could you push to the branch?
<vthompson> ahayzen, we don't my local isn't doing it anymore
<vthompson> balloons, will do
 * ahayzen is just looking at whtever was pushed
<vthompson> balloons, ahayzen, pushed.
<ahayzen> vthompson, thanks
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah tht is basically wht i'm doing to restart it
<vthompson> ahayzen, you can also "tail -f /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log" to see that the files are being added
<vthompson> so it looks like all should be right in the world
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<nik90> t1mp: hey, I was testing zsombi's branch but got stuck at a few things
<t1mp> nik90: zsombi has many branches ;)
<nik90> t1mp: sry, I was referring to the pulltorefresh branch that you wanted to review this evening
<nik90> t1mp: I had trouble executing an example he listed in the MP. I will need to talk to him tomorrow morning
<ahayzen> vthompson, nothing appears in the log when i run ap
<nik90> t1mp: would you still be doing the reviewing today?
<t1mp> nik90: now that you remind me, yes :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, running from your VM? maybe the added stop/start is for click only
<vthompson> maybe
<nik90> t1mp: lol
<t1mp> nik90: if something is wrong or unclear, please leave a comment on the mr
<nik90> t1mp: ok. Will do in another 15 mins..having dinner atm
<t1mp> nik90: sure
<t1mp> thanks
<ahayzen> vthompson, so i got this pastebin.ubuntu.com/7664879
<ahayzen> vthompson, so it looks like the files are appearing...but they don't appear in music-app ?!
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep.
<ahayzen> vthompson, do u get the same for u on device?
<vthompson> ahayzen, you have now joined us in our confusion
<vthompson> yes
<vthompson> that's why I think the plugin just doesn't know that the db is updated until AP is done
<ahayzen> vthompson, at least it is consistently weird rather than randomly weird like before :P
<vthompson> brb, I have to dial into another mtg
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool i'll probably have dinner in a bit
<ahayzen> vthompson, balloons, there is a process on my machine called mediascanner-dbus-2.0 that doesn't stop when i call 'stop mediascanner-2.0' ... could this be the issue?
<balloons> ok, I have time now to dive deeper in this again.. heh, here goes
<ahayzen> where did that process even come from i can't get it back now :P grrr
<ahayzen> balloons, do u have a mediascanner-dbus-2.0 on your machine?
<balloons> ahayzen, I have mediascanner-service-2.0
<ahayzen> balloons, i had another one it was weird...
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah if u start the music-app notice that a dbus process starts up
<balloons> ahayzen, yep /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mediascanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0
<ahayzen> balloons, could that be anything todo with it
<ahayzen> balloons, also when the music-app closes dbus crashes at the moment.... and tht process doesn't disappear?
<balloons> ahayzen, I just realized ms2 still thinks I have all the music that got wiped
<balloons> haha
<ahayzen> hah
<balloons> and it's playing?
<balloons> what on earth...
<ahayzen> wtf as in playing or attempting to play?
<balloons> no it's playing
<ahayzen> maybe it has stored all ur music in a magical place
<ahayzen> balloons, look at the music-app log it'll tell you the URL of the file it thinks it is playing
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh interesting
<balloons> it cataloged stuff from a phone backup
<ahayzen> ah
<balloons> it found music I didn't realize I had, so :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, so running the mediascanner-dbus-2.0 manually works fine.... but if i run inside autopiliot it claims the the schemas of the db is an 'unsupported version'
<ahayzen> balloons, ^^ maybe causing the 'no music found' issue
<ahayzen> balloons, anyway i've go dinner now i'll be back in ~1hr
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm gonna play with it manually
<balloons> enjoy
<ahayzen> balloons, i think it *may* have something todo with the dbus process not starting correctly
<balloons> ahayzen, I can follow that line of thought
<balloons> somehow it's not using the new db.. old process, whatever
 * popey waves
<popey> hows it going chaps
<popey> summarise it for me in one word
<vthompson> F
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH1Q738UEsQ
<vthompson> sorry, that's a letter
<vthompson> popey, I'm reading the latest between balloons and ahayzen, but really it seems that the plugin isn't getting updated when we make these changes while running the tests
<bluezone> this packaging process is ROUGH
<bluezone> Here for the distribution: http://bpaste.net/show/VwD6SRP5j9D3HvlxYq1b/ Do i put the lowest possible that i can support?
<popey> bluezone: debian packaging?
<bluezone> popey, well yeah i'm following this  http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/packaging-commercial-apps-part-1-get-set-up-overview-of-debian-packaging/
<popey> ah
<bluezone> That's the reviewer guy told me to double check because i seem to not be following it exactly
<bluezone> He told me i'm only allowed to save to home and /opt/<appname> too?
<balloons> vthompson, I'm on to something in regards to this
<balloons> vthompson, it's important the mediascanner process also thinks HOME is where it should be
<popey> bluezone: yes, for commercial apps thats right
<balloons> so I'm going to tweak things to start it with the proper env.. I notice it's still writing in home
<vthompson> balloons, but we aren't fiddling with the location of $HOME anymore
<bluezone> popey, so then how do i go about adding a launcher if i can't save in /usr/share/applications
<balloons> vthompson, yes I know.. still
<popey> bluezone: not sure, I'm not a packaging expert, davmor2 may be able to help if he's around
<bluezone> It's not necessarily commercial but i guess i selected proprietary during the process haha
<bluezone> Ok thanks
<davmor2> bluezone: so Your application needs to live in /opt/appname and then anything it saves can live in /home/$user/appname preferably
<davmor2> bluezone: what did you need to know
<davmor2> bluezone: launcher is /usr/share/applications is fine
<davmor2> bluezone: it's the main app that needs to live in /opt/  see the dos and donts on this end of this link http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/packaging-commercial-apps-part-2-packaging-software-additional-notes/
<bluezone> ok, i can also save to /usr/share/icons ? (Although for some reason my icon never appears as the launcher icon but that's a different problem)
<bluezone> ok
<davmor2> bluezone: again icons in /usr/share/icons/hi-color iirc is fine
<davmor2> bluezone: in your .desktop file you only need to name the icon not the path to the icon that might be the issue
<bluezone> yeah haha i'm going to try that thanks so much :)
<balloons> vthompson, is this trunk for ms2? https://code.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner/v2
<balloons> no updates in awhile.. surely I must be looking in the wrong place
<vthompson> balloons, no
<vthompson> let me get it
<balloons> ty
<vthompson> https://code.launchpad.net/~mediascanner-team/mediascanner2/trunk
<balloons> so vthompson one of the issues with backup / restore is it doesn't just look inside the Music folder
<vthompson> balloons, what do you mean?
<balloons> vthompson, I'd really like to have better control over the ms service..
<balloons> I mean if you backup the Music folder, it's going to find and index that music anyway
<balloons> if you have any music on the device other than the provided songs it will find it and index it
<vthompson> because it's still under home?
<balloons> afaict
<balloons> yes
<vthompson> yea, can we move it to /tmp?
<balloons> hehe vthompson .. move every bit of media? I'm still messing with the patching concept
<balloons> I believe if I can get the scanner to start with the proper context i should be good.. as it stands, it's ignoring me
<balloons> I have your backup code included.. I'm happy to go either way.. I just don't see it as working
<balloons> sadly ;-(
<vthompson> balloons, doesn't it seem to be the same issue as why the backup/restore isn't taking hold as well
<vthompson> ?
<balloons> vthompson, yes.. I believe the issue is the same no matter how you do it. namely ms is ignoring us and indexing things and using it's db as it feels like
<vthompson> agreed, if we can get this issue resolved, going back to mocking seems possible and is clearly a better option
<balloons> so again, I'm for the simplest thing possible.. I just need to find more about forcing ms to scan certain ways
<vthompson> I mean we shouldn't neven need to scan. we are patching the mediascanner db
<vthompson> I think I'll look at the ms2 code to see what mediascanner-dbus-2.0 is doing
<balloons> vthompson, right.. most certainly we should be able to get ms to behave for us
<balloons> I'm looking at the code now for insights ;-)
<vthompson> balloons, I almost think it's autopilot preventing mediascanner2 from being able to get things proper
<balloons> vthompson, well actually since ap isn't launching it, that seems a bit off..
<balloons> that was my concern the other way.. that we were launching music inside AP with all our tweaks, but the service wasn't being done that way
<vthompson> balloons, I'm going to at least draft up an email to the ms2 guys and explain our testing issue and see if we can "command" ms2 to restart it's dbus connection, or otherwise pickup the latest db or a mocked db
<balloons> vthompson, james should be around in a few hours
<balloons> I'll pounce on him too
<vthompson> balloons, perfect. I'll add you to the email I send
<bluezone> If my copyright file is empty, so i still have to place an empty file in /usr/share/doc/$(package_name)/copyright ?
<bluezone> so -> do*
<balloons> vthompson, mm.. tasty.. time to dive in and see if ms is taking our /home or not
<vthompson> balloons, good luck! Don't let it also take your hair!
<ahayzen> OMGOMGOMGMOG
<ahayzen> i can see my music!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<vthompson> ahayzen, you mean test music?
<ahayzen> yeah!
<vthompson> how, through what voodoo?
<balloons> ahayzen is excitied :-)
<ahayzen> by why is autopilot not clicking things...
<ahayzen> but the music !
<ahayzen> win
<vthompson> how did you get it to pick it up?
<ahayzen> ah its clicking things now just a massive delay
<ahayzen> vthompson, it'll cost u ;) ... no i'll push/post a diff in a bit
<ahayzen> 'Run 1 test in 92s Ok' :D
<ahayzen> now to optimise
<vthompson> what's the tl;dr of the fix?
<ahayzen> run dbus manually after waiting for ms to write the db
<vthompson> mediascanner-dbus-2.0?
<ahayzen> yah
<vthompson> cool, I had tried to kill it and restart it, but that wasn't doing anything for me
<vthompson> so, that means we might be able to go back to mocking
<ahayzen> hmm maybe
<balloons> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<balloons>   what():  Tried to open a db with an unsupported schema version.
<balloons> Aborted (core dumped)
<vthompson> this whole time I assumed the fix was 1. setup 2. shotgun to dbus 3. run test
<balloons> is our mocked db correct?
<ahayzen> balloons, put a sleep between starting ms2 and running dbus
<vthompson> looks like I was right ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, i put a 10s sleep and it was fine
<ahayzen> balloons, i assume it is because ms2 has the db open and is writing to it so if u wait for it to finish then it works
 * ahayzen would post a diff but xterm won't copy grrr
<balloons> ahayzen, you aren't calling dbus first? If I call mediascanner first it seems to not work
<ahayzen> no u start mediascanner2 first
<ahayzen> it rescans
<ahayzen> then start dbus
<ahayzen> balloons, pastebin.ubuntu.com/7665194
<ahayzen> vthompson, balloons ^^ is working for me it is a bit slow but gets there
<ahayzen> balloons, i can commit'n'push if u think it looks good but it needs cleanups etc
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'm going to try reverting the backup/restore and add the dbus call
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool shall i make mine cleanup etc so it is ready as a fallback?
<balloons> vthompson, I confirmed ms sees the fakehome
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> cool.. ok, so it's not writing files in /home anymore
<ahayzen> balloons, so is this it ? we're on the way to getting it working lol?
<balloons> ok, so if you use subprocess and copy the env and launch with it, all is well with the mocking it seems..
<vthompson> balloons, awesome!
<balloons> ahayzen, this line is going to be a problem.. it's arch specific
<balloons> os.system('/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mediascanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0 &')
<ahayzen> balloons, can we not detect?
<balloons> ahayzen, we'll do what we need to do :)
<vthompson> yea, also 'killall' isn't found on phone
<ahayzen> vthompson, pkill ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yep, pkill is there
<ahayzen> \o/
<vthompson> Calling this seems to work: /usr/lib/*/mediascanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0 &
<ahayzen> balloons, so we need it to do arm-linux-gnueabihf/x86_64-linux-gnu/i386-linux-gnu? is there no way of it just ... oh ^^
<balloons> ahayzen, yes there's many ways.. vthompson's way my end up being fine
<balloons> it could call several dbus's :-)
<balloons> or blow up.. unsure which would happen
<balloons> perhaps blow up
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah tht works :) on my machines
<vthompson> in looking at what kill options were avail on the device I accidentally ran killall5--which was new to me
<vthompson> needless to say it killsall in a very brutal fashion
<ahayzen> vthompson, i think the only reason that process stays around is because our app crashes with dbus errors at the moment?
<ahayzen> vthompson, because if u restart ur machine and start ms that dbus process doesn't exist?
<vthompson> ahayzen, not sure
<ahayzen> vthompson, but it need restarting anyway
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons, I can't seem to kill it on the device
<ahayzen> vthompson, same
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmmm how can we kill it on device then?
<vthompson> well, you can kill -9 it
<ahayzen> vthompson, does that work on the desktop as well?
<vthompson> ahayzen, my bash-foo is not very good this afternoon. we can get the pid here: "ps -L u n | tr -s " " | grep mediascanner-dbus-2.0 | grep -v grep | cut -d " " -f3" and then do a kill -9 of the pid
<ahayzen> vthompson, blimey....
<ahayzen> vthompson, pidof /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mediascanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0 ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, that works
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, so now to put the /*/ and add it to autopilot.... then win ?!
<ahayzen> vthompson, are you adding it to the autopilot.... is balloons? or am i ...i'm lost who is trying/doing wht now lol
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'm just seeing if I can get it to work on the device
<balloons> I'm still having fun chasing env -)
<ahayzen> hah
<balloons> ok, I think last thing is the provided db isn't correct
<balloons> is backup / restore working on device too?
<ahayzen> balloons, for the env u'll have to use Victor sql patching right?
<balloons> ahayzen, for mocking yes.. dbus complains the db is invalid.. and I get no music. However, it writes the files properly, etc. So I think that's the only thing left to solve
<ahayzen> hmmm
<balloons> mm.. well, whoops, one more thing to change
<vthompson> balloons, could you push that?
<balloons> vthompson, it is quite a mess, but yes I'll push it, heh
<ahayzen> balloons, we can tidy it up :)
<vthompson> balloons, I don't know what I did, but suddenly my device can't find the tests module for music_app...
<vthompson> so I might revert to trying to test on my vm
<balloons> vthompson, probably should push the tests again
<balloons> adb push tests/autopilot /home/phablet/autopilot
<vthompson> balloons, doesn't click-buddy --dir . --provision do this?
<balloons> vthompson, yes it does
<vthompson> balloons, ahayzen, this is like pulling teath
<ahayzen> vthompson, whats up?
 * ahayzen is patiently waiting for all the ap tests to run on his VM
<vthompson> ahayzen, still can't get the tests to run on the device
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'm trying to go the route of mocking still though
<ahayzen> vthompson, what happens?
<balloons> vthompson, there's alot you need to mock
<balloons> vthompson, let me clean and push.. I'm fairly confident I've mocked properly now.. it took a bit
<ahayzen> balloons, then we can all run on our devices/vms \o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, same issue as before--not using the test music
<balloons> however, it doesn't like the db we are supplying
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmmm :/
<ahayzen> ah
<balloons> so the service blows up.. but that's progress :-)
<vthompson> ahayzen, even better then that, then we can push to trunk, to the store and solve world hunger!
<ahayzen> and i can propose my mp to remove grilo :)
<ahayzen> yeah aha all our bugs will be fixed! ... not
<balloons> I guess I'll push straight to the branch? I don't want to overlay what you might find useful
<balloons> vthompson, ahayzen what do you think? ^^
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah thts fine with me
<vthompson> balloons, fine w/ me. I've stashed away the changes I was making
<balloons> k, pushing
<balloons> rev 505
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> 'slightly saner version ' :)
<balloons> so vthompson to further the mocking effort I use subprocess env=env and also set the upstart env HOME..it's crazy
<vthompson> well, it is insane that the tests would actually run
<ahayzen> balloons, shouldn't 'killall mediascanner-dbus-2.0' be ... 'kill -9 `pidof /usr/lib/*/mediascanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0`' ?
<balloons> I didn't bother fixing the horrible os.system calls at the top
<ahayzen> balloons, as the device doesn't have killall
<balloons> ahayzen, yes.. it should be whatever you and vthompson determined to work
<ahayzen> balloons, ah cool
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, shall i mod those and add the cleanups?
<balloons> ahayzen, feel free to clean at will. I'm going to look at the db now
<ahayzen> 'Ran 17 tests in 1277s ... 1 failed' .... so close
<vthompson> ahayzen, sure go for it
<ahayzen> cool
<balloons> notice the output from launching ms " terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'\n  what():  Tried to open a db with an unsupported schema version"
<ahayzen> balloons, are u waiting long enough?
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm assuming there's a db problem.. maybe not though
<ahayzen> balloons, where does urs start dbus?
<balloons> mm.. actually since dbus doesn't use usptart we could pull that bit out
<vthompson> the starting of dbus needs to change so the armhf version will also work
<balloons> hehe more tweaks
<balloons> let me split them again
<ahayzen> balloons, shall i continue moding or wait lol
<balloons> no we won't overwrite each other
<balloons> keep going
<balloons> it'll merge fine
<ahayzen> balloons, cool shall i resolve ur long lines....PEP8 is gonna catch us otherwise ;)
<balloons> I'm not worried till it's done
<balloons> i pushed
<ahayzen> cool i'll pull
<ahayzen> yey text conflicts :)
<balloons> guess I lied
<ahayzen> balloons, pushed my cleanups could u check over them
<ahayzen> balloons, also don't think we needed killall mediascanner-service-2.0 as stop mediascanner-2.0 does tht
<ahayzen> balloons, changes here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/revision/507
<balloons> cool
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons, agreed that we don't need killall ms2
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, right i'm just pulling down to my VM so ur issue is the db ?
<vthompson> something about starting it isn't working on my device though
<balloons> vthompson, I dumped the schema and it does seem different than what's in there now
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, it is running on my VM and is showing the correct library...haven't seen the console output yet though
<ahayzen> balloons, why do we need to '#wait a few seconds for the magic' ?
<ahayzen> balloons, is that as the mocking stuff is running?
<balloons> ahayzen, it probably isn't needed...
<balloons> it's working for you though?
<ahayzen> balloons, at the moment it is just sitting with the app launched doing nothing...
<balloons> i'm working on changing the schema to match what I see now
<ahayzen> balloons, but i can see that the app has the correct library
<ahayzen> balloons, note this is on a utopic VM .. not device
<ahayzen> wtf i move the window (so i can see the console) and then it says 'ran 1 tests in xxxx Ok'
<balloons> ahayzen, yea, I'm running on utopic too
<ahayzen> uhoh something has corrupted my ~/Music so it contains the test music :P FFS
<ahayzen> few at least the old patching is working i thought i may have mistaken it for working when it wasn't....
<ahayzen> *phew
<ahayzen> vthompson, what state is yours in?
<vthompson> ahayzen, not working the device tests stop after starting ms2
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok have u got a VM to test in? ... i'm just about to try my device...
<vthompson> ahayzen, I do. I'll run a test there as well
<vthompson> ahayzen, on my vm it didn't like the kill command and my library is still shown
<ahayzen> the kill cmd will appear in the console if the dbus process wasn't running
<ahayzen> vthompson, and yeah my library is broken in that as well :/
<ahayzen> vthompson, i thought it was working for a second but a previous run had copied the test music to ~/Music lol
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'll put my update to the kill in and push
<ahayzen> vthompson, is there a way to get it to do nothing if the proc isn't found?
<balloons> k, time to try with the new db
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, my branch kinda does nothing in that case
<ahayzen> vthompson, ok
<ahayzen> vthompson, same
<vthompson> ahayzen, pushed. the test still hangs for me on the device
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool looks good
<vthompson> ahayzen, oh I need to fix it a bit
<vthompson> ahayzen, why are we doing a kill -9 on the mediascanner service?
<ahayzen> vthompson, mediascanner-dbus-2.0
<ahayzen> vthompson, the dbus service
<ahayzen> vthompson, if u run the music-app and then close it this process is still running... and it needs to be stopped or bad things happen
<ahayzen> vthompson, i think it doesn't stop because of those dbus errors on exit of the app
<ahayzen> vthompson, oh no u mean my cleanup
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah thts a typo that should be -dbus- not -service-
 * ahayzen fixes
<vthompson> ahayzen, there are a few things wrong here. We also need to use balloons's env stuff in the subprocess calls
 * ahayzen pushes...
<ahayzen> vthompson, which subprocess calls?
<vthompson> I'll try to fix em
<ahayzen> vthompson, i just fixed the -service- which should have been -dbus-
<balloons> having a little trouble making the db
<ahayzen> balloons, whats happening?
<balloons> ahayzen, vthompson sorry.. t-storm here lost power
<ahayzen> uhoh
<vthompson> balloons, mother nature does not like the idea that we are getting closer
<ahayzen> hah
<balloons> lol
<vthompson> on my VM I get the wrong music, but the test I'm using says it passes after 74 seconds
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah same lol
<ahayzen> vthompson, balloons, so what is going wrong is the patching of the DB?
<balloons> ahayzen, well I'm not able to get it to build a db that passes through patching
<ahayzen> :/
<balloons> vthompson, you don't build the whole db on the fly, but just massage a table or two
<vthompson> balloons, what you might need to do is redump the db to an sql file of commands and use the same table I have in the sql file
<balloons> that's what I've tried
<vthompson> what's changed?
<balloons> I guess I should say.. dbus doesn't like it
 * ahayzen hides
<balloons> vthompson, turns out I think it was the same.. your media table tho is smaller. and the schema is 6 now not 5
<balloons> but your bigger dump seems to have all the columns missing from media
<balloons> it's weird why your insert is different
<vthompson> can you post your dump to a paste?
<balloons> ohh.. that's a problem
<balloons> still has your old schemversion in it :-)
<balloons> so it has 2 rows, hehe
<balloons> there's lots of extra junk in here actually
<vthompson> looks like schema 6 added a width, height, latitude, and longitude field to the media table
<balloons> yep, that's pretty much it
<balloons> gonna remove the extra row and try
<balloons> ok, trying again
<vthompson> so you're trying to 1) caputure the new db with the test songs, 2) dump the db to an sql file and 3) update that file to just have the media table?
<balloons> vthompson, so I updated your old db to have the new schema version, and I emptied all the other tables
<vthompson> hm
<vthompson> that might work, it would have been easier to put the test songs on the device and caputure the resulting db file
<balloons> lol
<balloons> perhaps I'll do that now
<balloons> now mediascanner doesn't seem to finish starting up
<balloons> err wait no
<balloons> it started,,
<vthompson> then you can dump it to sql and truncate the file to just drop and create the media table
 * balloons deletes pics and videos
<balloons> ok, trying again with the new db
<balloons> vthompson, I pushed what I have
<balloons> bah, diverged branches?
<vthompson> you prob need to pull
<balloons> yea, done.. rev 509
<balloons> so mediascanner-dbus doesn't crash on load anymore, but it's spinning
<ahayzen> balloons, mine is just sitting there at the bit trying to kill mediascanner-dbus
<balloons> I'm going to try on the device now heh
<ahayzen> balloons, oh no i can see it is stuck at 'launching mediascanner-dbus' when running with -v not killing
<balloons> btw, if backup / restore is / was successful, let's have it ready to slide in :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, yes it hangs there now
<ahayzen> balloons, shall i add that as a fallback branch?
<balloons> looks like the same result on the device
<ahayzen> balloons, mine was working other than 1 test IIRC
<balloons> well we have to call it at some point
<balloons> so, next I guess we should trace the run for dbus and see what'sup
<balloons> ahayzen, yea go ahead and incoporate what's needed and what we're learned
<balloons> I think at this point we can push it on top.. unless vthompson has other ideas
<vthompson> so ahayzen what you had working on the vm was for backing up/restoring right?
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah
<ahayzen> vthompson, hang on i'll figure out the best way of getting the code off the VM ....
<vthompson> let's try to get that working on the device as well and we can call it good
<balloons> yep, I'm down with that
<ahayzen> vthompson, gimme like 5-10 mins need to revert/copy code across push
<vthompson> ahayzen, sounds good
<ahayzen> slowest bzr push ever!
<balloons> tracing the launch shows dbus launches and looks good.. weird
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, does this work for u on ur VM? https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0-fallback-plan
<ahayzen> it does take a while to click the first thing which is weird...
<balloons> ahayzen, tyring on device
<ahayzen> balloons, i've never tried tht one on device that could be interesting ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, it runs on my VM :)
<Drew> Hi
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'll try it on my VM
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool :)
<balloons> sh: 1: /usr/lib/*/mediasscanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0: not found
<ahayzen> vthompson, it doesn't have ur protection to kill mediascanner-dbus
<balloons> see the error.. that said, it works
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah tht should be fine? thts because the process it not running when it tries to kill it
<ahayzen> balloons, the branch just needs vthompson's protection he added to the other
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, heh.. right :-) I thought it was happening later lol
<balloons> anyways, looks good.. I say we ship it
<ahayzen> balloons, but did it run correctly?
<ahayzen> hah win \o/
<balloons> my head hurts on this mocking stuff again.. but we are much closer
<ahayzen> balloons, only problem is i think 1 test failed when i tried on my VM
<vthompson> ahayzen, doesn't appear to show the correct music on my VM
<vthompson> and the calls to kill and start dbus don't seem to work
<ahayzen> vthompson, wht? :(
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah the kill i would expect but it should show the right music
<vthompson> eh, pastebin is down
<balloons> well.. works on my device.. ship it!
<balloons> :-)
<ahayzen> 'works for me' lol
<ahayzen> ah damn i just broke it missing import...
<balloons> i'm surprised it's not working for you
<balloons> ok, I take that back.. that's not surprising I guess
<ahayzen> vthompson, i tried added ur try except in and it still outputs the error in the console ... did that not work correctly or something
<ahayzen> balloons, so it works for me and u...thts 2 vs 1...ship it!
<balloons> wait.. I'm an idiot
<ahayzen> balloons, you left the files in ~/Music didn't u?
<balloons> ahayzen, I like your style
<balloons> no, nothing wrong with yours ahayzen .. I confirmed it's backing up properly tas well
<vthompson> ahayzen, well if it isn't working on the device thats 2 vs 4, so I win
<balloons> my branch has a wait on the dbus call
<balloons> it works too
<balloons> lolololol
<ahayzen> balloons, hang on wht the preferred branch is working?
<balloons> ahayzen, vthompson the dbus call was check_output.. it was just waiting forever
<ahayzen> balloons, omg explaining it just sitting there :)
<balloons> ROFL
<ahayzen> balloons, push it
<vthompson> balloons, ha
<vthompson> man
<ahayzen> "given enough eyeballs, all bugs are shallow"
<ahayzen> ....as long as they aren't sleepy eyeballs
<vthompson> If we're dealing with shallow bugs, I don't want to see the deep ones
<ahayzen> haha good point ;)
<balloons> +1
<ahayzen> brb
<balloons> i pushed rev 510. see what you think
<balloons> we're shipping something
<vthompson> ooo, looking good on VM
<vthompson> ^ first time that's been true for me
<balloons> vthompson, heh. woot
 * ahayzen returns
<balloons> running on my device now
<balloons> andrew's finished.. one error on test_artists_tab_album
<balloons> perhaps something we need to fix
<vthompson> This is what I get on the device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7666084/
<ahayzen> balloons, what was the error i'll take a look
<ahayzen> balloons, ur branch is working on my VM aswell \o/
<ahayzen> # stop mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> stop: Unknown job: mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# start mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> start: Unknown job: mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> ^^ tht isn't right is it? ... on device?
<vthompson> can't do it as root
<ahayzen> oh
<vthompson> it's a user service
<vthompson> need to be phablet
<ahayzen> vthompson, did urs pass in the VM ... mine 'passed' but didn't actually click anything
<vthompson> ahayzen,  same.
<vthompson> which would make me believe it did nothing
<ahayzen> balloons, any idea wht is going on? the app starts... then it just sits there not clicking anything and after 75s outputs 'pass'
<vthompson> ahayzen, was your branch doing the same
<balloons> ok, so that sounds quite odd
<vthompson> ?
<ahayzen> vthompson, mine was clicking things fine IIRC
<balloons> on the device ahayzen's branch ran through things
<ahayzen> balloons, its the main branch which has this oddity
<vthompson> hm
<balloons> well back to shipping ahayzen :-)
 * vthompson moves back over to testing ahayzen's branch
<ahayzen> one does not simply 'ship ahayzen'
<balloons> we can pick up the mocking silliness later.. should look at the one failed test and fix it
<ahayzen> ok
<vthompson> ahayzen, we might need to fix your kil/start of dbus
<ahayzen> vthompson, i added ur bits to my branch if u pull
<vthompson> seems like it might have worked this time around, but it didn't start dbus and it also isn't clicking anything
<vthompson> ahayzen, ah
<vthompson> still couldn't start dbus... but that might be OK?
<vthompson> still doesn't click anything
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah i think so...note it takes like 30s to click something
<ahayzen> idk whts going on there
<balloons> ahayzen, vthompson I'm an idiot again
<balloons> I have a sys.exit() at the top of test_music
<balloons> lovely
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> I must have pushed it also
<ahayzen> 3 != 2 ... ok ...
<ahayzen> looks like one of our tests is actually properly failing?
<ahayzen> maybe one of the filters with mediascanner2 is slightly differnt....
 * ahayzen investigates
<ahayzen> the test_artists_tab_album one
<vthompson> well, I think I ctrl+c'd out of a test and things wheren't restored
<ahayzen> ah i think i did tht before i'm assuming thts how my ~/Music suddenly had the test files in it
<ahayzen> balloons, does the main branch now work ? lol
<balloons> ahayzen, stay focused :-)
<ahayzen> to many things!
<ahayzen> balloons, ok so on the fallback branch why does autopilot take like 30s to click something?
<balloons> ahayzen, no idea
<balloons> any messages?
<balloons> do we have a sleep stuck somewherE?
<ahayzen> i can't see the console its behind the app hang on
<balloons> ahayzen, main branch does the same I see
<balloons> if it's the same, it's dbus timeouts
<vthompson> balloons, I'm running verbose and I don't see any console logs
<ahayzen> same
<ahayzen> oh no yeah dbus timeout
<ahayzen> just saw one
<balloons> ok, well on the main branch it sits for a long time.. prints 19:01:43.443 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.304:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) and then it goes
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah thts wht i get then after a few seconds it starts clicking things
<ahayzen> vthompson, can u look at the code for test_artists_tab_album why does it think there should be 3 tracks in the queue when there are only 2 tracks for the artist it is playing?
<ahayzen> vthompson, is that because our music has changed?
<vthompson> I'll take a look
<ahayzen> balloons, is that anything todo with us or is it autopiliot itself?
<vthompson> I do see console errors now, but paste is doen
<vthompson> down
<ahayzen> vthompson, about line 523 in test_music.py is where it fails
<vthompson> Here's the error I get before it clicks on stuff: http://pastebin.com/gepn8CWF
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah same
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, that should be 2. Really it should be 1, but one of the other dummy files is counted as being in the same album
<balloons> that might be because of our messing with dbus.. which autopilot also uses
<balloons> since it eventually works, I don't see it as a blocker
<ahayzen> agreed and agreed
<ahayzen> vthompson, should i or u update it to 2?
<vthompson> I can do it, running that way now
<ahayzen> cool
<balloons> you could add back in the sleep I had before laucnhing
<balloons> that might help.. but likely you'll end up waiting either way
<ahayzen> yeah i guess ... but it 'works' thts the main thing :)
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, right i propose to propose the fallback for merging so jenkins can have a go at it?
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, oh pep9 may spectacularly fail first
 * ahayzen starts patching
<vthompson> would it be hard to just merge it into the currently proposed use-mediascanner2.0?
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh yea
<ahayzen> vthompson, could we not keep the use-mediascanner2.0 as a WIP solution to getting the isolation working?
<vthompson> we could, but it also has all the activity up until this point
<vthompson> ahayzen, either way is probably fine
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> and it has the bugs linked...
<ahayzen> but then it has the progress of the isolation which nearly works :/
<vthompson> yours only differs in that it doesn't have the isolation?
<vthompson> It's just that we already have been doing a code review on this, to review another merge is kinda silly
<balloons> we could merge back ahayzen's branch and include both ways in __init__.py to be solved later
<vthompson> it should be the same merge
<balloons> the main branch does work (since I took out the sys.exit, lol), but mocking doesn't seem to work on the device (story of our lives)
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, pep8 fixes done :)
<ahayzen> balloons, does the fallback work on device?
<vthompson> ahayzen, your branch times out before launching on my device
<balloons> ahayzen, yes we've established that
<vthompson> I'm running the test_mp3 test
<balloons> well it works for me
<ahayzen> hmmm conflicting info there
<balloons> vthompson, feel free to try the main branch on your device if you wish
<balloons> I'm going to merge back ahayzen's branch and have backup/restore be the default
<balloons> and we can merge it
<balloons> that way the isolation code stays in
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i don't wanna lose that
<ahayzen> balloons, as it is soo close
<vthompson> hm, I get timeout on the device for the main branch as well
<vthompson> timeout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7666207/
<vthompson> balloons, I pushed the test_artists_tab_album test fix to the main branch, r514
<balloons> vthompson, what image #?
<vthompson> balloons, I'm on 87, IIRC
<vthompson> system settings won't run right now
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah i usually have to restart the phone after running autopilot some crazy stuff happens
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, ok just ran the fallback on my device and got 'no music found'
<vthompson> yea, rebooted. Could also have been why I was timing out during the test
<balloons> vthompson, same
<balloons> ok, I think I've merged the branches
<ahayzen> here are my two logs...install http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7666215/ and the running http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7666213/
<vthompson> balloons, rebooting the phone also causes the app not to time out anymore...
<vthompson> trying andrew's branch
<ahayzen> magic
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons, fantastic, andrew's branch works on the device. trying the main branch now
<balloons> I'm inprocess merging andrews branch back.. just testing it now for sanity
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, ok i can see my branch working now ... the restart fixed it :)
<vthompson> funny that we'd see the same issue
<ahayzen> vthompson, probably because we both tried a failed ap earlier?  i know i did
<ahayzen> 'Ran 1 test in 94.622s
<ahayzen> OK' \o/
<vthompson> on your branch right?
<ahayzen> yeah
<vthompson> the main branch still sees the user's library
<vthompson> on my device
<ahayzen> now wht was wrong with the main branch that means we need to merge mine...
<ahayzen> ah tht
<ahayzen> vthompson, have u restarted ;) lol
<vthompson> balloons, ahayzen, something small is probably just missing from the merge
<balloons> main branch merge with andrews needs more tweaks
<balloons> working on it
<ahayzen> vthompson, if it is something small tht is stopping the preferred branch can we not investigate tht .... or is it something more serious?
<balloons> got it
<vthompson> ahayzen, I was assuming it was small. balloons is looking into what it is I'm sure
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah it does the same on my VM just displays whtever is in ur real library
<ahayzen> balloons, so the main branch is now actually the fallback branch with the isolation code still there but not being used?
<ahayzen> or have i misunderstood whts been going on lol
<vthompson> balloons shoots and he scores!
<ahayzen> yep!
<balloons> ahayzen, yes.. rev 517
<ahayzen> :D
<ahayzen> now time to test on device...
<vthompson> so, one minor thing is that our call to start dbus with the * in it doesn't work on my vm... but maybe we don't need that call?
 * ahayzen wonders how long jenkins will take to catch up
<vthompson> ahayzen, device actually worked for me
<balloons> flake8 that and I think we're good.. I blocked the two methods so it should be as simple as removing one block and uncommenting the other in a few places
<ahayzen> which call in particular?
<ahayzen> awesome
<vthompson> the call to start mediascanner-dbus-2.0
<vthompson> I think we just need to kill it
<vthompson> starting ms2 probably starts it if it needs it
<ahayzen> hmmm maybe i thought the starting was important...
<vthompson> also, do stopping and starting the ms2 service need to be a cleanup task?
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep tht restores it back to the users one
<ahayzen> vthompson, you should end up with the same processes/state after running the tests then
<vthompson> ahayzen, ah right
<ahayzen> vthompson, definitely need the kill of mediascanner-dbus
<vthompson> but the cleanup to kill dbus is probably not needed
<ahayzen> hah
<vthompson> really
<vthompson> why
<ahayzen> vthompson, as tht is the one tht causes the issue in the first place isn;t it?
<vthompson> yea, but only because of our dbus issue while running
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah but i think it is cleaner to stop the processes we are manually starting within ap
<vthompson> well, I also dont think we need to start dbus, just axe it
<vthompson> execution style
<ahayzen> vthompson, try taking it out... i think maybe just the first kill is important if it is already running then?
<vthompson> ahayzen, that's my theory
<ahayzen> :)
 * ahayzen tries on his VM
<balloons> ok, flake8 is happy now
 * balloons runs on device again
<ahayzen> vthompson, so remove the manual start of dbus and the cleanup... i've left the restart of mediascanner2... tht works for me
<vthompson> I pushed my cleanup
<ahayzen> vthompson, check that if u start the app normally afterwards tht u can see ur real lib
<vthompson> I left the restart of ms2 as well
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep agreed
<vthompson> ahayzen, good point
<ahayzen> vthompson, time to try on device
<vthompson> ahayzen, ok, I did have to kill dbus again
<vthompson> I'll readd it
<ahayzen> interesting
<ahayzen> thought there was a reason it was there...but i assume if our app closed correctly tht process would be closed if no other apps were using the QML plugin?
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah it does need killing my device just finished
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, I just repushed
<vthompson> reverted it
<ahayzen> vthompson, cool retest time
<balloons> ok jenkins should come back happen next run
<vthompson> balloons, so we also need to figure out what's up with jenkins
<ahayzen> vthompson, pyflakes etc
<vthompson> hm
<ahayzen> vthompson, it is a few rev's behind
<balloons> vthompson, yep and it's fixed
<balloons> I've kicked off 520 manually to catch it up :-)
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, ok so if this is actually good and passes... will it then land in the store?
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh yea.. fore sure
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm asking as i need to know when to propose my branch to remove grilo from the image?
<balloons> I'll push it asap
<balloons> as soon as it's merged, it's store time
<ahayzen> balloons, ok and then ^^ mp will unblock Qt5.3 :D
<balloons> ahayzen, as soon as this is merged, propose it :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, will do :D
<ahayzen> balloons, then time to tick things off in trello
 * ahayzen hopes Jenkins doesn't cause us pain
<vthompson> +1
<ahayzen> #520 = perfect on device for me
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-19
<balloons> well guys this has been crazy that's for sure
<balloons> tests just started running in jenkins and look to be going well
<vthompson> balloons, it's the end of a long road that should have been finished a month ago
<ahayzen> this has but hopefully worth it :D
<balloons> vthompson, this isn't the first time you've "finished"
 * ahayzen is now rewarded with massive merge conflicts in his other branches
<ahayzen> #520 = perfect on VM
<balloons> no, errors :-()
<ahayzen> now ...jenkins your call
<balloons> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on Player.isPlaying failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<ahayzen> oh god
<ahayzen> which test?
<vthompson> man
<balloons>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/tests/test_music.py", line 140, in test_play_pause_library
<ahayzen> right.... vthompson we've had something like tht before no?
<balloons> ohh, btw, I run the tests now with 'debug' set
<balloons> looks like that change is in the branch
<ahayzen> vthompson, on tht exact test...
<vthompson> yea, that test was painful in Malta
<balloons> you can watch here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/573/console
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson it passes on my VM
<ahayzen> as in test_play_pause_library
<ahayzen> vthompson, u the same?
<balloons> vthompson, I too have 17 tests passing on device.. it takes forever to run doesn't it?
<balloons> Ran 17 tests in 931.860s
<ahayzen> balloons, is the video of the failure up yet or do they posted at the end
<balloons> ahayzen, at the end
<ahayzen> damn
<balloons> ahayzen, vthompson I see the dbus timeout error happens to jenkins too as expected
<ahayzen> its probably clicking off the screen or something knowing us lol
<vthompson> sigh
<ahayzen> test_shuffle failed as well
<ahayzen> thts not good more like media-hub isn't working or something lol
<vthompson> balloons, ahayzen, given how badly the timing is for all these tests... this might put all these tests into the flaky category
<ahayzen> ahhhhh
<ahayzen> 'GStreamer; Unable to pause - "file:///home/phablet/Music/1.ogg"
<ahayzen> GStreamer; Unable to play - "file:///home/phablet/Music/1.ogg"
<ahayzen> Debug: Queue: Now has: 3 tracks
<ahayzen> Error: "Resource not found." '
<ahayzen> vthompson, didn't we have this before where gst wasn't using the faked home....oh no we're directly patching wtf...
<balloons> ahayzen, vthompson I'd land this regardless at this point.. it does work locally
<balloons> the dashboard might just have to be red :-)
<balloons> mwahahah
<vthompson> ahayzen, the resource issue seems to happen if the file just simply isn't there even though tthe db says it is
<ahayzen> vthompson, do the files have the wrong permissions ;) like doing an adb push
<balloons> honestly likely running on the device will yield the same results
<ahayzen> vthompson, but surely they are in /home/phablet/Music ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, well then gstreamer would see them
<ahayzen> hah exactly....except when people were doing adb push and the files were owned by root
<vthompson> yea, then they can't be opened
<balloons> vthompson, ahayzen having jenkins hate it means pain down the line, but we can land it
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson the test_shuffle, which failed on jenkins, is the one i've been using to test on device so i can say it works on device
<balloons>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/tests/test_music.py", line 399, in test_add_songs_to_queue_from_songs_tab_and_play
<balloons> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on Player.isPlaying failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<vthompson> balloons, and everyone was so happy to get a green image soon.... here comes us to kill that idea
<ahayzen> balloons, basically any test that tries to play audio ...
<ahayzen> balloons, and as we're a music-app thts a few
<balloons> vthompson, I think it will be green on the dash honestly
<vthompson> balloons, yea, since it is the device
<ahayzen> yeah hopefully
<balloons> so anyways, what say yea?
<vthompson> ahayzen, let's just not play music so all the tests will pass
<balloons> merge to trunk or play with jenkins?
<balloons> ye, not yea.. my old english is terrible
<vthompson> how many tests appear to have failed?
 * ahayzen is waiting for jenkins results
<balloons> the 2 i posted
 * balloons gives another
<balloons>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/tests/test_music.py", line 280, in test_shuffle
<balloons> MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on Player.isPlaying failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<vthompson> ok
<ahayzen> balloons, i would like to see the videos before making a call
<balloons> and more
<balloons> haha
<vthompson> might be worthwhile seeing the videos to see what's up
<ahayzen> balloons, just to check wht it is doing
<balloons> everything failed like that
<balloons> it's almost done
<vthompson> so jenkins doesn't seem to be able to start mediascanner-2.0?
<ahayzen> 'start: Unknown job: mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> sh: 1: /usr/lib/*/mediasscanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0: not found'
<ahayzen> oh dear
<vthompson> that as well
<vthompson> that's what I see on the VM and also the kill doesn't work
<vthompson> perhaps we need to harden how we do this
<ahayzen> ....works for me.... lol
<balloons> tests are cleaning up now
<vthompson> psssh
<ahayzen> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/573/
<ahayzen> yeah the track simply isn't playing
<ahayzen> everything from a UI/DB side is fine
<vthompson> there has to be something we can do to fix this up a bit
<balloons> sure enough it never starts playing
<ahayzen> balloons, wht is causing tht? gst is claiming tht 'Error: "Resource not found."
<ahayzen> GStreamer; Unable to play - "file:///home/phablet/Music/1.ogg" '
<ahayzen> balloons, surely it is there?
<vthompson> so it has to be the setup right?
<vthompson> The setup for the failed tests look the same though
<ahayzen> that or some permissions thing
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, but that'd be universal
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah u would see tht on device
<balloons> ahayzen, where are you seeing this?
<ahayzen> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/573/testReport/junit/music_app.tests.test_music/TestMainWindow/test_play_pause_library_with_mouse_/
<ahayzen> balloons, just before the test log starts
<ahayzen> ..from the syslog?
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh you mean it's not playing because it hits play, but the file isn't found?
<ahayzen> balloons, yep
<ahayzen> balloons, thts the gstreamer error saying that it cannot find the file.... u can see we've given it the 'right' path but it thinks the file doesn't exist
<vthompson> oh, is /home/phablet not proper for jenkins?
<balloons> ahayzen, this is easier to read: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/573/consoleText
<ahayzen> oh
<balloons> vthompson, lol.. yep that's it
<ahayzen> hahah lol
<balloons> do we set /home/phablet?
<vthompson> I thought i had a find/replace that patched up the sql file
<ahayzen> balloons, dblocation = "home/phablet"
<ahayzen> vthompson, and the find replace uses ^^ var
<ahayzen> balloons, can we not just put $USER in there and it'll be fixed?
<balloons> it's commented out
<vthompson> ahayzen, hm, we had it working with jenkins before
<balloons> let's add it back
<balloons> one sec
<ahayzen> oh yeah
<balloons> r524
<balloons> err523
<ahayzen> balloons, didn't we need the cleanups tht u removed?
<balloons> ahayzen, no.. they were duplicated.. look at the top of setup
<balloons> unless I'm crazy
<ahayzen> balloons, oh yeah i see now
<ahayzen> balloons, no i am :P
<ahayzen> balloons, as u've added back patch home don't u now need to make dblocation = "home/phablet" use home/$USER ?
<vthompson> I'm confused how that worked on the VM?
<vthompson> oh ms2 was building the db prob?
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah
<vthompson> whereas in jenkins we can't start/stop it
<ahayzen> vthompson, so why do we need it on jenkins
<balloons> mm
<vthompson> should we just not start/stop it?
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> +1
<balloons> well I thought we found it didn't work unless we did
<ahayzen> rather than us patching it let mediascanner rebuild itself
<vthompson> again, the real fix was the axe to dbus :)
<balloons> vthompson, if you have alot of files rebuilding isn't going to work
<vthompson> well, if we know what we need to patch we should do so since we dont know ms2 will do it
<balloons> to be honest, our patching is a bit flaky as I said.. it should index all your media and make it availible
<vthompson> patching of the db is fine though it drops the table and readds a good one
<ahayzen> balloons, can't we just let mediascanner2 patch itself...until we get the isolation working then we can patch proper
<vthompson> BUT that also makes us dependent on the db version as we found out
<vthompson> so having ms2 rebuild would allow us not to depend on that
<balloons> vthompson, right.. in theory once we have isolation we won't need to patch the db
<balloons> until then patching it is the only way.. and even it is little flawed imho
<ahayzen> balloons, so can we not just leave it as it is... and blame the fact we can't restart mediascanner2 on jenkins
<vthompson> so I'm OK with either approach, but it sounds like we could get rid of the patching now?
<vthompson> but jenkins doesn't want to rescan
<vthompson> we could kill -9 the daemon and it would scan upon restart?
<balloons> vthompson, if you let mediascanner rebuild it.. it will find the 3 files. and all the other files you have on your device
<balloons> thus destroying our tests
<ahayzen> wht is the reason for us not being able to restart mediascanner
<vthompson> ok, we are currently starting ms2 before our test and waiting 10 seconds... we should remove that then
<balloons> you think just dbus axing is enough?
<balloons> I'm not sure how music + the services work.. so I guess I should stay more silent on it honestly
<vthompson> mediascanner was supposed to index only the main directories in home and sure as hell should not index hidden directories
<ahayzen> hmmm maybe ....but if we stop dbus how will the plugin work?
<balloons> vthompson, I can say mediascanner scans outside of ~/Music.. I launched music and had music again
<ahayzen> and yeah mediascanner is only supposed to scan certain dirs ... not hidden
<balloons> turns out there was a phone backup I did that had a few music files in it at some point.. thus music showed them
<balloons> I didn't even know it was there, but ms found it :-)
<vthompson> sneaky hobbit
<vthompson> so back to the jenkins failures
<vthompson> we think we have that with patching. we don't know why jenkins cant restart the service, but we can probably change the tests to rely on us hacking the db without restarting ms2
<ahayzen> ...or we can just ship #522 and ignore the jenkins failures... until we have proper isolation and sort it out then
<vthompson> the user home seemed to be /home/ubuntu. maybe mediascanner2 isn't setup as an upstart on jenkins for it?
<vthompson> I want clean jenkins if we can. we've come so far
<ahayzen> yeah it would be nice.... the best solution would be to figure out why jenkins can't stop/start ms
<vthompson> I think 523 will fix it... we just have shit in there that isn't doing anything. killing and start which returns that nothing happened
<vthompson> ahayzen, I think it might be what I said
<ahayzen> yeah but then is tht needed for the vm/device?
<balloons> no tracebacks yet
<vthompson> device has phablet with an upstart. and most people I'd assume do for their systems/vms
<balloons> I think you are right, it will pass jenkins
<vthompson> I guess the garbage kills and starts that don't do what we expect can stay in... I just fear they'll remain indefinitely
<ahayzen> yeah jenkins is actually looking good on the latest
<ahayzen> i think it is safer to leave the starts/kills for now and we can review
<ahayzen> otherwise we need to go and retest on all out platforms again
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons, I just think the way we should do this is stop ms2 if it is running and we can stop it, fix the db, and then start it if we can
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah tht would be good
<vthompson> right now we start it assuming it will build the db for us, but we also go and hack the db... one or the other
<ahayzen> vthompson, do we want to do this now or in a future branch/
<ahayzen> vthompson, because if this passes jenkins we could just land this
<vthompson> yea, I'd be OK with that...
<vthompson> not starting ms2 and waiting 10s each test would be nice though
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/574/
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson i'm confused did it pass || fail?
<vthompson> I need a translator
<vthompson> +1
<ahayzen> oh it failed
<ahayzen> 'Finished: FAILURE'
<vthompson> that's harsh
<ahayzen> test_mp3 didn't work?
<vthompson> I can't find which test(s) failed. it's the silly xml thing agin
<vthompson> *again
<ahayzen> 'KeyboardInterrupt'
<ahayzen> so it was manually stopped?
<ahayzen> vthompson, go here http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/574/console
<ahayzen> vthompson, then search for test_mp3 and read from there
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/574/consoleText
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea and that's at the bottom and I see the interupt
<balloons> yea, results failed to come across well
<ahayzen> balloons, it says a keyboard interrupt why would tht happen?
<balloons> btw, I'm getting the same error as jenkins on my desktop
<balloons> sh: 1: /usr/lib/*/mediasscanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0: not found
<ahayzen> balloons, i think tht is the error if the process isn't running before the tests and we're trying to kill it
<vthompson> balloons, so do I... but it works on the device. one reason I think this needs to be hardened a bit
<vthompson> ahayzen, that's starting it though
<balloons> is it working on your desktop anymore? It's not for me now
<ahayzen> wha
<ahayzen> hang on
<vthompson> I ran test_mp3 and it worked on my VM
<vthompson> oh wait, let me pull and rerun
<ahayzen> #520 was when i last tested
<balloons> I just pushed 525 in which I tried to simplify everything to one block.. you guys were tossing around so many ideas about needing to stop or start the services, I made it simplier to change
<balloons> just want to make sure I didn't break anything
<vthompson> the latest works for me on my vm, but I'm also not running start ms2 to get it to rebuild
<ahayzen> #523 works for me
<balloons> yea, see nothing is working for me now.. so weird
<ahayzen> #525 works for me as well on the VM
<balloons> good it's much simpler to read.. it's in one place
<ahayzen> i would need to run on device to check if the cleanups are working though
<ahayzen> balloons, ok so if 525 works are we going to land tht or are we gonna continue modding it ?
<balloons> lol.. nothing works for me.. device nor desktop
<ahayzen> ur holding it wrong ;)
<balloons> I get sh: 1: /usr/lib/*/mediasscanner-2.0/mediascanner-dbus-2.0: not found
<balloons> on the device too
<balloons> I don't think that works, lol
<ahayzen> yeah i get tht everywhere
<vthompson> bwahaha, we need a new term for these tests. They aren't flaky.. they're fickle
<ahayzen> terrible?
<vthompson> same
<ahayzen> lol
<balloons> I rebooted and it's running on the device at least
<ahayzen> hah the reboot worked for u as well
<balloons> but our setup is still off clearly
<ahayzen> ok #525 is good from my point of view
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson, i'm gonna go to sleep...i'll check if u've merged it in the morning and propose the remove-grilo one then
<vthompson> ahayzen, thanks for the help. we'll try to make it the best morning ever for ya
<balloons> ahayzen, indeed.. sleep well my friend
<ahayzen> balloons, vthompson u 2 guys ...
 * ahayzen sends high five across the pond
<balloons> vthompson, I'm happy with 525 as well.. expect for the fact we likely don't need the dbus start
<balloons> clearly we don't as it's not working lol
<vthompson> yea, but that was part of what I tried to remove to allow the device to have the users music after the app was started following a test run
<balloons> it's weird tho.. it's like it won't work without it
<balloons> but it's not doing anything?
<balloons> hmm.. actually
<balloons> we should kill all these os.system calls anyway
<vthompson> and use subprocess?
<balloons> yea.. that should shed more light if nothing else
<vthompson> well
<vthompson> let me push what I have if it works
<balloons> ohh, changes?
<balloons> go for it
<vthompson> well, not sure they work on VM yet
<balloons> sure.. I'll just tweak the calls anyway
<vthompson> pushed r526
<balloons> vthompson, so you just leave ms off for the test?
<vthompson> yea, since we hacked the db anyway
<vthompson> a single test ran on both the device and vm for me
<balloons> ohh well, if we can do that ;-)
<balloons> yea, the isolation version doesn't seem to agree with that but whatevs
<vthompson> can't the isolation depend on us modifying the db?
<balloons> just thought I'd try.. I'm confused how ms and the db + music interact
<balloons> maybe if we replace the db and start the dbus service?
<balloons> it's confusing
<vthompson> the dub portion of it certain throws in a glob of who knows what
<vthompson> *dbus
<balloons> ohh.. indeed, just launching dbus works
<vthompson> I think it'd really be best if we tried to make sure that ms2 wasn't required to hack things together dynamically as we run
<balloons> very interesting
<vthompson> green?
<balloons> indeed.. on 55
<balloons> 525
<balloons> which also works on my device
<balloons> and andrews
<vthompson> I think it worked on mine as well
<vthompson> I just wanted to clean up the calls and timing
<balloons> yea.. I'm still lost on the whole mediascanner thing.. we try things, but then when we put it to the test so to speak it breaks
<balloons> it's weird
<vthompson> yea, we can just ship 525 if that's your preference
<balloons> no if it works, I'm happier to keep the logical train going
<balloons> finishing the changes to subprocess.. I would like to ship that way
<vthompson> not even on the desktop?
<vthompson> oops sorry
<vthompson> wrong window
<balloons> vthompson, just going to check that device looks good without starting ms and we'll ship this
<vthompson> balloons, pyflakes
<balloons> ahh yes heh, I'll check
<vthompson> pushed a fix
<asdfasdf> So as an Ubuntu pioneer do I get a tshirt?
<vthompson> asdfasdf, you do!
<asdfasdf> vthompson, how do I do that?
<vthompson> asdfasdf, mine has yet to arive
<balloons> vthompson, hah, my subprocess calls don't seem well liked
<asdfasdf> I'm eager to rock some Ubuntu gear
<vthompson> asdfasdf, someone will contact you to get your shipping information
<asdfasdf> vthompson, ok thanks
<vthompson> asdfasdf, np
<vthompson> balloons, by the fickle device and/or VM?
<balloons> vthompson, my music folder is gone.. desktop all the way.. no need for vm :-)
<balloons> I'm just changing them to shell=true
<balloons> haha..
<vthompson> wow
<vthompson> maybe now you'll consider a VM. :\
<vthompson> is it at least in the backups?
<balloons> vthompson, no, I don't back up my videos or music for space reasons
<balloons> which is no longer a concern, because it's all gone
<balloons> I just listen to pandora now
<balloons> kind of lame
<vthompson> balloons, you're a man who truly suffers for his work
<balloons> vthompson, ok I pushed the call changes
<balloons> I'm top approving
<vthompson> and here I am trying to build a kick ass app you can use and you cant because you've hosed your library by helping me test :P
<vthompson> ok cool
<balloons> vthompson, lol..
<balloons> if it supports media keys I would use it
<balloons> I dislike rythmnbox
<balloons> ohh right, push it
<vthompson> ha, I pulled and was like "phantom push"
<balloons> k, going straight to the top.. it's approved
<balloons> 30 mins from now, fingers crossed, we'll have a merged
<vthompson> hell after all this, what's 30 minutes?!
<balloons> see my last comment
<balloons> vthompson, and yea losing a decade of music was pretty amazing.. one big swoop
<vthompson> balloons, that is epic!
<balloons> luckily popey pointed out the internet keeps good backups
<vthompson> the comment that is
<vthompson> that she does
<balloons> vthompson, you'll never guess
<vthompson> I deleted all my music in college once.. I vowed never to let it happen again. Friends are also a good source of backups
<balloons> james pinged me back just now
<balloons> #1 timing
<vthompson> ha, well at least he might get good news soon
<balloons> I shared our implementation
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I'm sure he'll love it
<vthompson> ha, well our backs were against the wall on this one
<balloons> tests take forever; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/578/console
 * balloons stands ready to build the final click
<vthompson> yea, I've been casually watching them... haven't seen a failure yet... that I've noticed
<vthompson> balloons, woot
 * balloons is building
<balloons> mwahaha
<balloons> I;ll leave it for popey to land
<vthompson> ok, maybe it'll still hit the first image built tomorrow
<balloons> mm.. potentially I guess
<vthompson> always seems rather early
<balloons> vthompson, it's pushed for review
<vthompson> balloons, the click? cool
<balloons> vthompson, yep.. left popey a message
<balloons> and now, it's time for some R and R
<balloons> you too.. get off the pc  man!
<vthompson> balloons, will do. :) good work, glad we got this working
 * bluezone finished packaging and resubmitted application
 * bluezone does the chicken dance
<bluezone> davmor2, thanks for your advice a few hours ago, i also just realized you were the person who reviewed my app. I think i fixed everything up now, just wanted to say thanks for all the help :)
<AceLan> Hi there, I'm writing a scope and would like to save some files, but I have no idea where should I store my files, any suggestions?
<AceLan> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.04/unity.scopes.Result/#a3f2e512b10dbf2ed867d260ec33a89a1 # my issue is that I have to draw my own image, and this set_art only accept file as it image source
<AceLan> It would be better if there is an overload one that accept QImage or something like that
<bluezone> AceLan, not sure what you mean but chck the DOs and Don't here http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/packaging-commercial-apps-part-2-packaging-software-additional-notes/
<bluezone> it's for commercial but data storage is probably the same for open license too
<AceLan> bluezone: reading, thanks
<AceLan> bluezone: the page is very useful, but it says "Please use /home/$USER/.cache/<application_name>/ for application data storage (eg game scores, level/game saves)", how can I know the user login name?
<bluezone> AceLan, are you using python?
<AceLan> bluezone: no, scope only supports Qt C++
<bluezone> Hmm can you run terminal commands with C++?
<bluezone> Try running uname -a and parsing the output maybe?
<bluezone> or maybe there's some construct in C++ that is more cross platform
<bluezone> i don't know any C++ hehe
<AceLan> bluezone: aha, right, thanks, let me try
<brendand> AceLan, $USER is the login name
<AceLan> brendand: yes, i know
<brendand> AceLan, doesn't Qt have a path expansion function?
<AceLan> hmm
<brendand> AceLan, like python has expandvars
<brendand> AceLan, but of course C++ is not python :)
<AceLan> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qdir.html#homePath # Yes, it has QDir::homePath()
<AceLan> brendand: thanks
<brendand> AceLan, welcome :)
<brendand> bluezone, btw uname has nothing to do with usernames :)
<AceLan> brendand: yes, I know, I was planing to use "whoami"
<bluezone> brendand, username != login name?
<bluezone> when i do my uname -a i get bluezone which is my user and login
<bluezone> at least 'bluezone' is in there
<AceLan> bluezone: I think its your machine name as well :p
<bluezone> o
<bluezone> that's possible haha
<brendand> i know it sounds like it does
<brendand> bluezone, yes that is your machine name
<brendand> bluezone, sometimes it matches, which could confuse
<brendand> 'unix name' is what it is
<dholbach> good morning
<brendand> popey, hey
<DanChapman> AceLan take a look at QStandardPaths http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qstandardpaths.html there's no need to be digging for the $USER :-D
<AceLan> DanChapman: thanks, I use QDir::homePath() now
<brendand> if i have an installed click package, where does 'stuff' go?
<brendand> like the qml files etc
<brendand> is it in some private space, or somewhere like /opt
<brendand> opt i guess! (found it)
<justCarakas> facebook is down :p
<AceLan> I have another question, I need to keep my scope, is there any way to do it?
<AceLan> I would like to reload my scope every 5 or 10 seconds
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Juneteenth and happy Sauntering Day! :-D
<kiru> can i use python with ubuntu sdk
<CodePulsar> kiru: If you want to
<kiru> where i can find good tutorials for developing apps
<kalikiana> kiru: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<kiru> kalikiana:Advanced tutorial
<kalikiana> ?
<brendand> popey, there seems to be a mismatch between the filemanager app and the test code
<brendand> popey, i wanted to mention it in the meeting but my mic was busted
<brendand> popey, dpm pushed some code to fix an issue with places, and also updated the tests, but something is out of sync
<popey> oh?
<brendand> popey, yeah thus the two CI failures
<brendand> popey, also i guess you haven't pushed to calendar_app fix all the way yet?
<popey> right, calendar 325 in store, 328 in trunk
<popey> I'll push 328 to store
<popey> Mirv: if we wanted libqt5keychain0 on the device, who should I ask?
<popey> which I understand is a wrapper for gnome keyring (which is already on the device)
<popey> and would be useful for apps like the email client trojita, for storing their passwords
<davmor2> popey: if you open the calendar on say the 23 can you save an appointment for that day?
<popey> yes davmor2
<davmor2> popey: so why doesn't mine then
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-06-19-111048.png
<davmor2> popey: hmmm I wonder what I'm doing different then
<davmor2> popey: did you set a reminder?
<popey> no, just created an event
<DanChapman> nik90: hey :-), sorry i totally forgot to send you the link to my bottom edge implementation the other day do you still need it?
<davmor2> popey: okay so I hit New event, for some reason it always shows 11:30 for me.  I change it to 09:30 - 10:00, I add a title Take car to tiff and hit the save button nothing
<davmor2> I'm wondering if it is because the time is before the current time
<brendand> popey, what about filemanager? is the latest rev in the store?
<popey> brendand: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dDJseW1vT1N5RkJvLUJHZTdhalRVd1E&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<popey> see "versions" tab
<popey> it automatically updates periodically, shows trunk version and store version, and delta
<popey> brendand: file manager is up to date in store.
<brendand> popey, usefulness
<brendand> popey, i need to figure out why they failed in ci then. i was able to reproduce it locally too
<brendand> leave that to me though
<popey> brendand: thanks
<nik90> DanChapman: hey, no worries. I just like to see how you implemented it. I have already merged my implementation in the clock app
<DanChapman> nik90: it's here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/trunk-1/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/qml/Components/ComposePanel.qml and ComposeToolbar.qml. I used two panels aligned top and bottom it works reasonably well
<brendand> DanChapman, hi
<DanChapman> hey brendand :-)
<brendand> DanChapman, can you help us out of a pickle?
<brendand> DanChapman, i have this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/contacts_dbus/+merge/223703
<brendand> DanChapman, and amusingly, you're the only person online right now who can approve it :)
<brendand> DanChapman, don't even ask how this happened
<DanChapman> brendand: sure, just looking now :-)
<Mirv> popey: usually it's og_ra, but see also other committers at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic
<popey> Mirv: do you have any opinion of that package, in terms of upstream support? is it something stable?
<kalikiana> nik90: are you still planning on updating this one https://code.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/advanced-game it's been sleeping for a while now :-D
<nik90> kalikiana: yes, sry
<nik90> kalikiana: I have an exam on tuesday, so I cannot do it before then
<nik90> kalikiana: but I will have it done by next week
<kalikiana> awesome
<nik90> DanChapman: thnx for the link
<DanChapman> brendand: done :-)
<DanChapman> nik90: np
<DanChapman> brendand: does it need top approving aswell?
<brendand> DanChapman, yeah
<Mirv> popey: I wasn't familiar with, but the upstream seems to be just one Frank so I'd discuss it with Zoltan next week regarding if we want to support it or not. so, it's not from the Qt project.
<DanChapman> brendand: done :-) pickle resolved
<brendand> DanChapman, kinda. hopefully i can unpickle it soon and no-one else needs to ask you
<brendand> DanChapman, i need to ask you to do the merge on that branch as well
<DanChapman> brendand: done :-)
<t1mp> Mirv: are we going to get a qt 5.3 image today?
<t1mp> Mirv: just to cover all the channels with the question ;p
<Mirv> t1mp: haha :) I'd hope so, we need ack from ricardo on the emulator
<mihir> nik90: ping !!
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: can we start index of repeater with 1 instead of 0
<nik90> mihir: no
<nik90> mihir: but can't you just add index+1 or something
<mihir> nik90: okay , actually problem is with Qt, and EDS i guess days Index
<mihir> i thought 0 is index of Sunday, but EDS takes 7 as Sunday
<mihir> i have work around , but was wondering if we can play with index.
<nik90> mihir: well that's not a bug but the notation used by QT and EDS devs are different
<mihir> yup that's true !!
<nik90> tbh you cannot tie EDS to QT since it is also used in Evolution :)
<mihir> nik90: yeah , i'll try to speak to renato
<nik90> good idea
<nik90> t1mp: hey do you know if it is possible to change the color of the switch? from orange to say green? https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Kkl7xT8BYo9mT8i3IXh6rPrDlNg6cBxTajahlRYIGlI/edit#slide=id.g18883f09d_261
<t1mp> nik90: no, not without using custom styles
<t1mp> nik90: but it is going to be changed from orange to green in UITK :
<t1mp> :)
<nik90> t1mp: oh nice..then I will just wait on that
<nik90> t1mp: but wait will the change to green happen before RTM
<zsombi> nik90: it will happen before RTM
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> zsombi: will this happen before RTM https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Kkl7xT8BYo9mT8i3IXh6rPrDlNg6cBxTajahlRYIGlI/edit#slide=id.g18883f09d_011
<nik90> the red swipe delete
<zsombi> nik90: this is the first time I see it in red...
<zsombi> nik90: but whatever will be the final setup, it will happen, yes
<zsombi> nik90: but somewhere ~eo August...
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> nik90: we just got the API for the item somewhat nailed down, so implementation will start ASAP
<nik90> zsombi: ack
<zsombi> nik90: oh dear... t1mp: page 10!!! New picker design...
<nik90> lol
<nik90> I didnt want to ask too many thing at the same time to avoid this :P
<zsombi> nik90: well... the list items I see in your app design seems not to be in sync with the latest list item designs...
<nik90> zsombi: are you referring to the swipe actions or the overall list view itself?
<zsombi> nik90: no... I'm referring to the fact that in teh place of the icon you have the alarm time...
<nik90> zsombi: ah .. yes..I am using a ListItem.Base{} to implement this.
<nik90> zsombi: I cannot use the Standard, Subtitled, value etc
<zsombi> nik90: well... there should be a listitem layout made for that seems...
<zsombi> nik90: I know.... I'm preparing a set of APIs to be more flexible...
<nik90> zsombi: I suppose yes
<zsombi> nik90: so far I saw only items where there was an image, a caption and a detail line, then either a column of two labels or a row of two icons... this kind of layout I see in your app I haven't seen anywhere yet...
<zsombi> nik90: I must ask designers for that...
<nik90> zsombi: feel free to refer to Giorgio (clock app designer) about this
<zsombi> nik90: hehe, I was about to ask him, he did the UI controls design doc as well :)
<nik90> zsombi:  ;)
<nik90> hmm...changing the size of the switch does not change the icons inside them resulting in it being cut off
<zsombi> nik90: :(
<nik90> ?
<nik90> zsombi: ?
<zsombi> 16:33 nik90: hmm...changing the size of the switch does not change the icons inside them resulting in it being cut off
<zsombi> nik90: my reply to that was :(
<nik90> zsombi: ah.. I will report a bug about that
<davmor2> popey: so I think my calendar db got pooched some how.  I've done a fresh install and now I can add/edit/delete appointments and they actually show up as well
<popey> davmor2: huzzah
<brendand> popey, there's a mismatch between the code in trunk, and the code installed on the device - which i believe is from the store
<brendand> popey, i have:
<brendand> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list
<brendand> com.ubuntu.filemanager	0.3.210
<popey> ooh.
<popey> i have 208 here
<brendand> popey, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.filemanager/
<brendand> 0.3.205  current
<brendand> i assume current should be 0.3.210
<popey> hm
<brendand> popey, but the code in there is definitely old
 * popey grabs the click from the store
<popey> colour me puzzled
<popey> the manifest has 210
<popey> just installed 210 click manually with pkcon.. lrwxrwxrwx 1 clickpkg clickpkg    7 Jun 19 16:47 current -> 0.3.210
<popey> so maybe a problem on your device, but the click and the store all line up, 210
<popey> brendand: maybe you tested a manky click package from somewhere?
<brendand> popey, it seems there was a dodgy merge
<DanChapman> mhall119: hey, is there any documentation for Oxide/UbuntuWebView I can't find it on developer.u.c
<mhall119> DanChapman: not yet, I just got some on staging
<mhall119> DanChapman: http://91.189.92.89/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Web/ it's not complete yet, but it's a start for you
<popey> DanChapman: you should share your new work with mhall119, he will like it
<mhall119> new trojita goodness?
<popey> ya
<DanChapman> mhall119: ok brilliant, thanks.
<DanChapman> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/dekko there is a click in the downloads :-D you need to put your smtp password in the settings if you want to try compose & reply
<mhall119> sending messages?!?! rock on!
<DanChapman> mhall119: yes but reply is just Reply All at the moment still need to parse the recipients list properly for other reply modes. Still early stage but making progress now :-D
<popey> I KNOW, RIGHT!?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-20
<bluezone> o gawd i hope they didn't take another look at my application yet, i've been uploading new versions with major fixes every 2 hours haha
<Max_Tither> Hello to anyone who listens. I was wondering where I could find the same script that reviews my click package for errors.
<AskUbuntu> Setting Up .NET Development Environment in VirtualBox | http://askubuntu.com/q/485771
<bluezone> setting up a development environment is barely doable on a real system
<bluezone> wouldn't even attempt on vbox haha
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> Why does not app update appear in Software Center? | http://askubuntu.com/q/485801
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<popey> morning
<justCarakas> any plans on porting orca ?
<justCarakas> JamesTait: do you know who I should ask about support for blind ppl ? like orca ?
<justCarakas> dholbach: do you know if there are plans for a screenreader ?
<dholbach> justCarakas, I have no idea
<dholbach> justCarakas, might be worth asking on ubuntu-phone@
<justCarakas> oki
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Dump The Pump Day! :-D
<JamesTait> justCarakas, that's a reall good question.  I have no idea.
<JamesTait> Has anyone played with QtSensors on a Nexus 4?  In particular, I wanted to play with TiltSensor, but I can't seem to get any readings from it, although Accelerometer seems to work.
<justCarakas> JamesTait: I haven't I keep hopeing they won't implement the proximity sensor, because mine is broken :p
<popey> JamesTait: Elleo has
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I had that problem on my old HTC Desire - made ending calls interesting. ;)
<Elleo> popey: I've just been using Accelerometer directly, I haven't done anything with TiltSensor
<justCarakas> JamesTait: Yea, I had to map the powerdown button to end calls
<justCarakas> but sometimes I have to spam it
<JamesTait> Elleo, right, that's what I was thinking of doing as well.
<JamesTait> I think for my purposes I can just ignore the z component.
<DanChapman> popey, Good Morning just upgraded to utopic this morning and seems the WebKit message view is well....... black! :-( http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/img/webkit_utopic.png
<popey> erk
<popey> DanChapman: wonder if it's a qt5.3 thing?
<DanChapman> popey: yeah I was thinking the same, I'll see if dropping back to Qt 5.2 resolves it. I presume that would be an upstream bug?
<popey> possibly, but worth filing on our build
<popey> in case we messed it up
<JamesTait> popey, the script you use to query Click Index, retrieve packages, install and run them - is that available somewhere?
<popey> JamesTait: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673849/
<popey>  /home/alan/bin/get-all-clicks.py --credentials-file /home/alan/bin/certfile $TARGET
<popey> thats what i run
<JamesTait> popey, you are a star, thank you. :)
<popey> np
<JamesTait> popey, you and Rob Schroll are the only two non-app-scope users of the Index that I know about, and I'm trying to make sure I don't break it for you with our latest changes. :)
<popey> heh
<popey> good man!
<t1mp> DanChapman: oh I got some black stuff (inside popovers, even some buttons) with qt53 inside a vm
<t1mp> DanChapman: do you use a vm, or is this qt53 on ubuntu directly on your hardware?
<DanChapman> timp i'm running directly on my hardware, it seems to be only the webview displaying black, I just checked all the popovers etc and they seem fine
<DanChapman> t1mp: ^^
<t1mp> hmm, interesting. I was suspecting everything that uses shaders broke for me
<DanChapman> t1mp, popey seems setting WebView.experimental.transparentBackground is cause of the black screen.
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<mihir> popey:  i have merged changes, could you check !!
<popey> ooh
<popey> mihir: which one?
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109 ?
<mihir> popey: sorry forgot to pass MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1297739/+merge/221109
<mihir> Yup
 * popey looks
<popey> mihir: thanks, left a comment
<mihir> popey: saw that, i need will need to speak to renato in this case
<mihir> even i have observerd this scenario.
<DanChapman> popey i forgot to ask when is listview pull-to-refresh due to land, I have a patch to review from gcollurra which implements it but i'd rather wait for it in the SDK if it's soon
<popey> t1mp: ^
<t1mp> DanChapman, popey the MR is here https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pullToRefresh/+merge/219090
<t1mp> it is not much work any more, but there are still some things that zsombi wants to change (or maybe he changed but didn't push his branch)
<t1mp> he is off today, I'll ask him Monday
<popey> thanks
<t1mp> if all goes well, we land it next week
<DanChapman> t1mp: thanks
<t1mp> DanChapman: remind zsombi next week to hurry up :)
<daker> dholbach: yo, when the meeting will be held ?
<dholbach> daker, yo yo yo - at 15 UTC - in an hour
<daker> dholbach: ok thanks
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> de rien, mon ami
<AskUbuntu> Please Help - Ubuntu Erased Windows File Structure | http://askubuntu.com/q/485968
<RobertofOrange> Hello
<gerlowskija> RobertofOrange: Hello?
<autoboxu> Hi
<autoboxu> hello
<Guest71427> Hi, I have a problem with trying my apps on my nexus 7 - when I click devices in the Ubuntu sdk and open log, it says "Developer tools not installed", How can I install that?
<ahayzen_> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen_, pong
<t1mp> Guest71427: on your computer you need to apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<ahayzen_> balloons, any idea what is going on here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1332570
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332570 in Ubuntu Music App "music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_next_previous failed on mako #91" [Medium,In progress]
<balloons> Guest71427, ohh t1mp beat me :-)
<balloons> Guest71427, also install phablet-tools
<Guest71427> I'm running the ubuntu sdk now
<ahayzen_> balloons, has Qt5.3 broken something in the test or is it just a flaky test?
<t1mp> Guest71427: under devices, on the "device" tab, there is an option near the bottom that says "has developer mode enabled"
<ahayzen_> balloons, i ran it locally on my device and it was fine...i'll run again to double check
<t1mp> Guest71427: for me that's on.. I guess you can click the switch to install it?
<Guest71427> it is ticked on
<Guest71427> But phablet-tools wasnt installed - installing it now
<t1mp> Guest71427: /whois Guest71427
<t1mp> oops :)
<t1mp> Guest71427: I have a "device kit" listed as installed at the bottom of that page..
<t1mp> zbenjamin and bzoltan1 would be the experts for this, but it is already late in the evening for them. You can ask them on Monday
<Guest71427> I hava a create buttpn, but it dosent work, my device freezes so I have to wipe it
<t1mp> Guest71427: I usually run phablet-config writable-image && phablet-click-test-setup to configure the device
<ahayzen_> balloons, and that test passed again on my device
<balloons> ahayzen_, ohh you are back
<balloons> ahayzen_, so vthompson left a comment on his thoughts
<balloons> I'll assume he is correct, I left a comment also
<ahayzen_> balloons, think that was my ghost from earlier that disappeared
<balloons> ahayzen_, ahh :-)
<ahayzen_> balloons, hah and proposed and branch ...
<balloons> ahayzen_, hah! he's quick!
<ahayzen_> :) i did ping him earlier to take a look
<ahayzen_> balloons, he is fixing by removing the check that it is playing?
<balloons> ahayzen_, yea, seems interesting
<ahayzen_> balloons, could we not just seek to near the start of the track? instead of dropping the check that it is playing
<balloons> ahayzen_, I'm looking at another test atm, so I'll have to save comments till I look closer. But odds are there is a better way
<balloons> it's worth discussing
<ahayzen_> balloons, he is suggesting to just drop checking the play status as we check in other places (and have other tests to check this) ... so tht would just resolve it for now?
<t1mp> emiram: 22:27:52 < t1mp> Guest71427: I usually run phablet-config writable-image && phablet-click-test-setup to configure the device
<t1mp> emiram: dunno if that works for you
 * t1mp off
<balloons> ahayzen_, play status is not a critical piece of the test so sure, it's reasonable to not assert about it
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah agreed ... Victor suggests... ' one thing we could do is wait 5 second hit previous and then pause and hit previous to actually go back'
<ahayzen_> balloons, anyway ur busy at the moment i'll discuss with victor and come up with something
<balloons> ahayzen_, I'll review it if needed. But yea, I think you've got it
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool thanks
<balloons> if you can simplify the test, do it.
<balloons> test only what you are after and nothing more
<emiram> t1mp: when it is in the bootloader?
<ahayzen_> balloons, we plan to have two tests to test the previous functionality ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7676761/ ... test1 is what victor's branch is now and should fix the issue of that test...do you want/need to approve as it is a small change (exactly as it was earlier)
<balloons> ahayzen_, so that's interesting
 * ahayzen_ has probably written horrible test plans
<balloons> for test 2 would you select next again?
<balloons> lol.. I'm just wondering what
<balloons> alright, let's have a look at th etests
<ahayzen_> balloons, no ... if the track has been playing for more than 5 seconds then if you hit previous in the app it jumps to the start of the song (not going to previous)
 * balloons is looking
<balloons> ahayzen_, ahh..
<balloons> lol, I missed that in test 2
<balloons> wow
<ahayzen_> balloons, we'll do test2 in a future branch :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, ah :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, ok, so looking at this, if you just remove the asserts.. that seems odd
<ahayzen_> balloons, we think that checking the isPlaying is causing a large enough delay for it to pass 5 seconds and therefore when you hit previous it is performing the wrong behaviour
<ahayzen_> balloons, but we could be wrong ;)
<balloons> ahayzen_, glad you are here, hah
<balloons> I was so slow in realizing what was going on
<balloons> it's the trouble with jumping between things
<balloons> ok, I'm on the same page ow
<balloons> the issue is behavoir changes depending on how far the song is
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep
<balloons> so I agree, I would use seek, certainly
<ahayzen_> balloons, so hitting next then straight away hitting pause should be enough? (taking out the check of isPlaying inbetween)
<balloons> ahayzen_, I don't like that solution as much
<balloons> in general you highlighted the problem that you are really wanting to check behavoir depending on time passed
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok...i'll see if we can seek...
<balloons> ahayzen_, I mean if you just assume it's playing and it doesn't queue the test could still fail
<balloons> I guess the goal is to make sure you understand what's happening if it fails. and that a failure is a sign of a real breakage
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep ...that is what made us decide to split the tests...but i agree the seeking could be better
<balloons> ahayzen_, I also like the idea of both tests.. seems sane
 * popey dreams of music_app tests with new songs
<ahayzen_> yeah
<balloons> haha popey.. I have a selection I'd like to add
<ahayzen_> popey, are these lullaby's ?
<popey> anything
<popey> literally _anything_ would be better
<ahayzen_> i think we should just have tracks with a single tone at different freqs ... but tht is just my opinion :P
 * ahayzen_ needs to do investigation of how other apps test the multiple different audio formats anyway
<balloons> I wonder if sharelike with attribution is ok.. I suppose public domain music is best
 * balloons answers his question.. cc with attribution seems like a no
<bluezone> Guys... i'm having this wierd issue where my postinst script modifies a configuration file in /etc/ and saves it (with python). The program doesn't end up working, and to fix it all i have to do is open the config file with nano, CHANGE NOTHING, and save it... and then is starts working...
<bluezone> i'm thinking there is something maybe with the uid of the postinst scrip that it doesn't like? but i am not very experienced with this uid stuff
 * ahayzen returns from networking issues...
<ahayzen> balloons, Victor has proposed a seek to 0 solution :) https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1332570-test_next_previous/+merge/223985
<bluezone> what does this mean exactly E: sshtunnel: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid opt/ 1000/1000
<bluezone> happens when i try to install the package with ubuntu software center (warning message)
<bluezone> http://bpaste.net/show/Si5DII7KZVaMIBGJk7AB/
<bluezone> i love how these problems appear at random -.-
<bluezone> nevermind guys
<bluezone> i'm assuming it's irrelevant... dpkg -i sshtunnel.deb works fine
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-21
<nikwen> Hi!
<nikwen> Some time ago, this bug was fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1303746
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Fix released]
<nikwen> However, I'm experiencing it again since utopic r91 on my phone. It turns my app unusable.
<nikwen> How should I report that regression? I am not able to update the bug status.
<t1mp> nikwen: you experience the bug in reminders app?
<t1mp> nikwen: oh weird, I also cannot re-open the bug
<t1mp> nikwen: best ping dpm or mirv on monday to confirm the bug
<nikwen> t1mp: Thanks for your reply. Well, I'm experiencing it on my own app. I'll check it with the reminders app. ;)
<nikwen> t1mp: I've got the same problem with the reminders app.
<nikwen> t1mp: Are you on r91 or later? That's when the qt packages were updated, which introduced the regression.
 * DanChapman can't believe it took 3 hours to debug why QQmlListProperty just wasn't working
<nik90> t1mp: hey is it okay to hide the page header by "header.visible = false" ?
<ahayzen> nik90, we were doing that lol
<ahayzen> nik90, it sometimes didn't work though...so then we would do header.opacity=0 and header.y = - header.height....but tht just made it glitchy so then we just used header.hide() but i think we don't hide the header anymore IIRC
<nik90> ahayzen: yes but that doesn't necessarily make it legal :)
<ahayzen> nik90, hah
<nik90> ahayzen: I remember t1mp and zsombi saying that header is an internal property
<nik90> ahayzen: the new header will definitely support it though
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah they want to make what is public more limited or something ?
<nik90> ahayzen: well the new headers will support hiding, search and other functions. so we will get more public api functions to use
<nik90> so more power to the app devs
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> nik90, i  see contacts/dialer etc have bottom edge....do u reckon i can hack around that pagewithbottomedge to work with the panel so we get our 3 stage thing in the music-app?
<nik90> ahayzen: to an extent yes
<nik90> ahayzen: we use the same thing in the clock app as well
<nik90> ahayzen: worth a shot I suppose
<nik90> ahayzen: but it doesn't use the panel component
<ahayzen> nik90, this is what i mean by 3 stage
<ahayzen> nik90, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51QJcIDFuxM
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i would have to link it with our Panel (toolbar) somehow?
<AceLan> hi, is there new scope example for libunity-scopes2
<AceLan> the api changes a lot, I can't figure out how to fix the scope I write for libunity-scopes1
<yash> what is qml ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-06-22
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> New header isn't landed for me, I want to find out why. Can someone help me?
<Cesar_> hi folks
<Guest4323> Hi folks
<Guest4323> I'm testing Ubuntu Music App from the touch core apps, can anyone indicate me where should put my music files for them to be indexed by the app?
<Prasad> how to install ubuntu sdk on debian wheezy?help?
<cwayne> hello, is there an easy way to change the header's background color?
<ahayzen> cwayne, we, music-app, change the header's background colour, it is not recommended though....but this is how we do it IIRC http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L44
<ahayzen> cwayne, you may have to do this as well http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/music-app.qml#L353
<cwayne> ahayzen: ah, awesome, thanks!
<ahayzen> cwayne, i'm not sure if this option will be available when the new header API lands though so that could be interesting for us lol
<ahayzen> cwayne, no problem :)
<ahayzen> cwayne, also the header background should normally just match the main background colour, but i assume you are wanting it to be different like us?
<cwayne> ahayzen: yeah, i wanted it to be different
<cwayne> just experimenting with stuff now, not much of a good designer :)
<cwayne> hmm, setting just the headerColor is weird, it automatically makes it a gradient
<qtros> hi all
<qtros> New header isn't landed for me, I want to find out why. Can someone help me?
<rpadovani> qtros, what app are you referring to?
<qtros> rpadovani hi Ricardo
<qtros> rpadovani I am speaking about SDK at all
<rpadovani> qtros, are you on trusty?
<qtros> rpadovani as far as I know new header already landed to sdk on desktop too
<qtros> rpadovani yes
<rpadovani> qtros, ok, do you have the right ppa?
<qtros> rpadovani maybe no,
<qtros> rpadovani can you help me with it? :)
<rpadovani> qtros, sure :-) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<rpadovani> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qtros> rpadovani seems that I already have it, but let me try :)
<qtros> rpadovani some of sdk packages are updating, seems that you ware right
<qtros> rpadovani awating for finish ...
<rpadovani> qtros, ok, let me know if it works ;-) Otherwise, we try something else!
<qtros> rpadovani yeah! It works, thanks! ))
<rpadovani> \o/
<ahayzen> cwayne, ah then i guess the reason ours works is because we then fill the page with a blurred background...so if you set the header/background color to what you want in the header, then add a rectangle into your page and set the colour of that to the bg colour you want that should work
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-15
<dupingping> hi everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<Frantique> good morning
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi! Seen the latest bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/machines-vs-machines/+bug/1465205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465205 in Machines vs. Machines "It is impossible to pass the game on Hard difficulty" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> mivoligo, which level pack?
<mivoligo> he doesn't mention
<mzanetti> mivoligo, I commented
<mzanetti> mivoligo, I have to admit that I'm stuck in level 13 on the shoot the serifs level pack
<mivoligo> mzanetti: oh, really?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: did you buy any towers?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, well, I did only play one evening (like 4h or so while watching tv)
<mzanetti> mivoligo, yeah, I bought the one that has a huuuge range
<mzanetti> not enough stars for the next one yet
<mivoligo> that should be enough
<mivoligo> mzanetti: BTW by "I'm stuck" you mean you can't get 3 stars or you can't pass the lvl 13?
<mzanetti> mivoligo, no, I can't get past it :D
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I just tested it, put two "I" towers below the end flag, one below the other. Later should be easy :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo, dang... it was 14
<mzanetti> I managed 13
<mzanetti> now that I opened the game
<mivoligo> ah :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo, the sound track for that level pack is growing on me.. there are some cool tunes in there
<mivoligo> mzanetti: same here, I didn't like all of them at first
<mivoligo> anyway, I suppose to make graphics for other game now ;)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: does this API works for you for the keyboard shortcuts refactoring ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11718648/
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, lemme see
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that looks ok. I would have thought this would be a list property instead of a custom type though
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, we might want to use the Action API exposed by the UITK, too (maybe as a complement to the triggered() signal, i.e. if there is an attached action trigger it, otherwise emit the triggered() signal)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: KeyboardShortcut inherits Action
<oSoMoN> aha
<oSoMoN> perfect :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and what do you mean with a list property ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11718679/
<oSoMoN> I guess both approaches are fine, although IMHO the list is a bit better suited
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i would rather use the default property when possible. it is a list property already and the code looks a lot nicer
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: not type safe, but i think we can trust people not to do something stupid here
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, we have code reviews for that :) I’m fine with your proposal, go ahead
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: unless you mean adding a property to the Browser and not having a KeyboardShortcuts object
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: cool
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, I meant adding a property to the Browser
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: a property and some more code that checks if the key pressed matched the actions by iterating over them. Looks better if encapsulated in KeyboardShortcuts to me. We can discuss more in review as you said
<kalikiana> nerochiaro: not sure what problem you're trying to solve. but Action will have a hotkey property soon, which will also be shown in menus
<nerochiaro> kalikiana: the web browser has a lot of keyboard shortcuts, and i am trying to make them work. good to know that there will be an hotkey property. I will refactor my code again when it is available
<nerochiaro> kalikiana: does that work only if we are using MainView ?
<kalikiana> nerochiaro: the usual question I should have expected :-D I don't think it will be required, no
<nerochiaro> kalikiana: and will it also allow hotkeys that are simple keypresses without modifiers ? like F5 and Backspace
<kalikiana> nerochiaro: keys like Backspace and Tab can be consumed by a TextArea. which is also an issue with using (shift)tab for focus movement. I imagine the webview might eat some in a similar way?
<nerochiaro> kalikiana: it is fine, if we are in a textarea then they won't work, but it is important to have them working whenever nothing else is stealing them
<kalikiana> that would be the case then
<popey> balloons: (morning) you may want to remove your terminal click from the store, latest terminal app is fat :)
<ogra_> send it on a diet !!
<nik90> popey: What do we about the clock app crash? I am unable to find out the package responsible for it. It kind of sucks to have it rejected twice from being updated in the store :/
<balloons> popey, ack
<balloons> popey, let me know about file manager too :-)
<popey> balloons: i will once I can actually build it!
<popey> balloons: been banging my head against the wall today with that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i pushed the keyboard navigation refactor. all AP tests still pass. it looks like the UITK will be implementing something similar, so once it happens we should be ready to switch over
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: if you can let's try to get it merged today
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, excellent, thanks. It won’t be merged today (the landing process isn’t that agile), but we’ll try to have a landing request up today, yes
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, have you actually pushed your changes?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: still around ? bad internet, if we could switch comms to Telegram it would help
<Republican31> Hello.
<Republican31> Anyone here?
<popey> Republican31: ya
<meles> Is there any project about a voice recorder for ubuntu-touch?
<meles> ...actually i meant an audio recorder
 * ogra_ doesnt think so 
<meles> ogra_: ok and is there a place to post app wishes. I would try to work on it myself, but I never know if I ll find the time.
<popey> meles: SturmFlut has a wishlist
<meles> popey: on what kind of platform?
<popey> meles: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/02/15/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist/
<meles> popey: thanks for that link. He already thought about it. :-)
<SturmFlut> meles: You can open a github issue with your additions, or even fork the repo and send a pull request
<meles> ok i have a list of apps i would like to have. I will add them at some point.
<meles> ^Sturmflut
<balloons> rpadovani, ping
<rpadovani> balloons, pong
<balloons> rpadovani, hey, so I'm helping a new test writer write a test for the calculator app. We're trying to get a dbus object for the screen above the keys. I see Screen.qml, but looking inside the tree it's a bit crazy. I see two screens, and I'm not sure how to access a specific result (every result has the objectname of 'result')
<balloons> So I guess first question,is there a property I can use to make a result objectname unique? And secondly,  why 2 screen objects?
<rpadovani> balloons, mhh, there should be only 1 screen, strange
<balloons> rpadovani, I can share a quick dbus dump if it helps
<rpadovani> balloons, yes please
<balloons> rpadovani, I just made a stab at the screen thing.. ofc, one is set to visible, the other not
<balloons> rpadovani, here's a dump with the root on Screen:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721779/
<balloons> you can see my attempt at adding a unique property to the objectname of a result --           objectName: 'resultundefined'
<rpadovani> balloons, about that I think you can change objectName: "result" to objectName: "result" + index
<rpadovani> balloons, about double screen I'm very puzzled
<balloons> rpadovani, yea, result + index didn't work ;-(
<rpadovani> balloons, objectName: "result" + model.index
<balloons> rpadovani, awesome, that works
<balloons> rpadovani, my qml knowledge is limited.. how could I have known that?
<balloons> I assumed since the text object doesn't have an index, I need the index of a parent object
<rpadovani> balloons, I just checked which properties we could use doing Componen.onCompleted: for (var a in model) console.log(a) and for (var a in formula) console.log(a)
<rpadovani> balloons, that index is the index of the element in the model we use to load calcs
<balloons> rpadovani, I may just have to defer to you on these questions.. But I do get it objectively.. Just not in practice
<balloons> :-) ty
<rpadovani> balloons, you're more than welcome :_)
<balloons> rpadovani, while I have you, any other tests that calc needs?
<balloons> we're working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1410986
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410986 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Autopilot] Test delete multiple calculation from history" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> balloons, I think all we need have a bug open
<balloons> rpadovani, re: screens thing, check out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11721893/
<rpadovani> balloons, thanks for pointing out, I'll investigate asap
<balloons> rpadovani, I believe it's creating a screen for each row + 1
<balloons> so, if your calc history is empty, you get 1 screen.. 1 history, 2 screens, 2 history 3 screens, etc
<rpadovani> balloons, you' re right, that's  the result of worst var nariable name ever (my fault) a screen is a row, and there is one more due the way is generated
<balloons> rpadovani, you're not the first core app to fall victim to this.. the calendar app had the same thing with events at some point :-)
<balloons> exponential events
<balloons> lol
<balloons> well, event objects at least
<rpadovani> I'll take a look
<balloons> rpadovani, thanks. In the interim, I'm not sure which screen we should select. I'll hide it behind a helper and just pick one
<balloons> I'm going to assume the last one created is best for now :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-16
<icosa> qt-creator is for ubuntu apps only now ?
<icosa> i had created a project in jan2014 which i need to make some changes to now
<icosa> but the whole qt-creator interface has changed so much
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> bzoltan, zbenjamin: Hi, Good Morning. I'd like to raise the priority of bug 1455354 concerning the emulator channels shown in the dialog which are incorrect after the recent channel name changes. I am seeing some reports on google+ where developers are unsure which custom channel to go for.
<ubot5> bug 1455354 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Channel names when creating an emulator are wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455354
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: We have a showstopper issue ^
<zbenjamin> hmm
<zbenjamin> lets fix it
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  the fix is easy but will require a hacl
<bzoltan> hack
<zbenjamin> a hack? a because the channel names are too long
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: Precisely ...we need to add an option selection for bothe the ubuntu-touch and for the channel .. or simple hardcode the ubuntu-touch
<nik90> zbenjamin, bzoltan: Thanks for looking into this
<nik90> popey: Hey, yesterday nite I reproduced the clock app crash similar to the one we noticed when QA tested the 3.3.270 build few days back after installing OTA-4. Considering that it is not a regression, you think we will be able to persuade QA to push 3.3.270 to the store?
<seb128> nik90, is anyone looking at this segfault?
<nik90> seb128: not to my knowledge..I tried pinging some, but I cannot find the package at fault without help from suspected package owners
<seb128> nik90, did you get a debug backtrace?
<nik90> seb128: the issue is that it happens every sporadically and as such at times when I try to get the logs, I cant get clock app to crash.
<nik90> I have been trying for a couple of days now
<didrocks> no .crash file in /var/crash?
<didrocks> that would be a start and you don't have to monitor for getting one
 * nik90 checks now
<nik90> didrocks: I see a few crash files in /var/crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/11723745/ .. however none related to clock app.
<didrocks> nik90: isn't clock app started by qmlscene?
<nik90> it could be that qmlscene itself is crashing, but this was one of our original suspicion for which it was included in the bug report already.
<didrocks> well, if your clock app is crashing, then, the parent process is the one matched here
<didrocks> which is qmlscene
<didrocks> (but it's actually clock app crashing)
<nik90> didrocks: indeed it is and popey uploaded a qmlscene log of it in the bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1463430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463430 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> ah nice, with the stacktrace link
<nik90> didrocks: on looking through it unfortunately I couldn't make head or tail of it which leads me back to square one where I need help from upstream devs to help debug it.
<nik90> I have added qtubuntu and qtbase-opensource-src to it
<didrocks> ProcCwd
<didrocks> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/3.3.272
<didrocks> clearly matching at least one of clock crash
<didrocks> yeah, Mirv, how do you deal with qtbase crashes? ^
<seb128> didrocks, nik90, have a debug bt would be useful
<didrocks> https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene%3A11%3AChange%3AQVector%3Aresize%3Apop%3AQAbstractItemModel%3A%3AendMoveRows
<didrocks> seb128: ^
<didrocks> seems seb128 wants to debug Qt now :)
<nik90> zsombi: ping (need your help debugging a clock app crash related to alarms..it is blocking its release)
<seb128> could be an uitk issue
<seb128> adapters/alarmsadapter_organizer.cpp is from there
<didrocks> yeah, seems to be the AlarmManager
<nik90> seb128: how do you arrive at adapters/alarmsadapter_organizer.cpp by looking at the stacktrace? (just curious)
<seb128> nik90, look the e.u.c url didrocks just gave
<zsombi> nik90: the crash happens due to the QtOrgabizer not being built with the same Qt release :/ I guess
<didrocks> nik90: frame 8
<seb128> #8  0xaf04196e in AlarmsAdapter::updateAlarm (this=this@entry=0x18907b0, id=...) at adapters/alarmsadapter_organizer.cpp:728
<didrocks> #8  0xaf04196e in AlarmsAdapter::updateAlarm (this=this@entry=0x18907b0, id=...) at adapters/alarmsadapter_organizer.cpp:728
<didrocks> zsombi: ABI break?
<nik90> seb128, didrocks: ah thnx
<zsombi> didrocks: perhaps... QtOrganizer package sais 5.0... We are at 5.4.1
<didrocks> zsombi: this is somewhat worrying we don't even have force rebuilding with the same version if there is no upstream garantee
<didrocks> Mirv: do you mind giving a shot at rebuilding QtOrganizer then?
<didrocks> I think we can stage that to a silo, and get people running it for a couple of days
<didrocks> and see if they continue getting the same clock app segfault
<zsombi> didrocks: the problem is that - inm - Qt5.4 brought some deps we couldn't compile it with...
<zsombi> didrocks: though this crash seems to be elsewhere now...
<didrocks> last = -1358657671 seems suspicious
<Mirv> didrocks: find if the crash is in Qt itself or if it's happening actually in some of our component
<didrocks> Mirv: mind backloging a little bit in the discussion? There is the backtrace
<Mirv> didrocks: zsombi: that's incorrect deduction, qtorganizer is a git snapshot module that upstream has never released, but we do rebuild it against correct Qt every time Qt is updated (otherwise it'd break at packaging level)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i fixed the failing test for the keyboard MR. It was verfying the addressbar focus while the test was about something completely different, so i removed these checks for now. they are done elsewhere anyway
<didrocks> ok, so not the ABI breakage
<didrocks> I guess it's now in your hands zsombi then ;)
<zsombi> Mirv: ok, so only the package name staid the same?
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, you added the same trick to force the rebuild for those, nice!
<Mirv> zsombi: package names stays the same and version stays at 5.0 as it's not actually released
<zsombi> Mirv: ok... remember once we had a crash in QOrganizerManager::availableManagers().contains() function?
<zsombi> then we realized that the QtOrganizer has been built with an older Qt...
<Mirv> didrocks: that backtrace I'd give to zsombi and then if he thinks a Qt bug in qvector or something I'd bring it back to qtbase
<seb128> Mirv, then? do we have anyone dealing with qtbase issues?
<Mirv> zsombi: hm, I don't remember. qtpim has been within the rebuilds at least since the beginning of 2014.
<seb128> it doesn't do much good to do re-assign games if there is no owner of the issue at the end
<zsombi> ok
<Mirv> seb128: no, we don't have anyone fixing Qt bugs on average
<zsombi> nik90: is there an easy way to repro this?
<zsombi> didrocks: seb128: ^
<Mirv> tsdgeos is on holidays, he might. and of course I'll try to search upstream gits for something that sounds like a fix.
<seb128> zsombi, bug #1463430
 * didrocks didn't get it, just looked at the current discussion
<ubot5> bug 1463430 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463430
<nik90> zsombi: usually when you try reenabling a single time alarm that has been disabled automatically by indicator-dt after it rang
<seb128> zsombi, basically on the current ota4 image try to re-enable an event
<zsombi> nik90: hmm... I did that thi snight... and it worked...
<seb128> zsombi, you are on ota4/vivid?
<nik90> zsombi: but the crash happens rarely
<nik90> zsombi: and only on ota4/vivid
<seb128> zsombi, try a few times, eventually you hit it
<zsombi> seb128: I have not flashed my device for few weeks, but keep getting dev-proposed images, so I'm at r243
<seb128> zsombi, unsure what channel/device that is
<seb128> what qt version do you have on there?
<zsombi> seb128: 5.4.1
<seb128> k, so that should do it
<seb128> try to do what nik90 said, a few times
<zsombi> seb128: it's an 15.10
<zsombi> ok, lemme try
<zsombi> nik90: do I have to have the app running? i.e. not sleeping etc
<nik90> zsombi: doesn't matter..when you reenable the alarm it crashes
<nik90> zsombi: I have noticed that it occured more frequently when trying to fix https://code.launchpad.net/~themeles/ubuntu-clock-app/bugfix-1442518/+merge/261910
<nik90> zsombi: try following the steps in that MP without applying the patch.
<zsombi> nik90: it works for me...
<nik90> zsombi: how many tries? its rare making this hard to debug and fix :/
<zsombi> nik90: don't know.... like 10? I got 10 alarms ringing, then re-enabled them, and all work
<zsombi> nik90: so what were the changes you had in the latest release?
<nik90> zsombi: nothing alarm related :/ here is the changelog http://pad.ubuntu.com/clock-app-changelog
<zsombi> nik90: toolkit hasn't had either...
<zsombi> wth??!
<zsombi> Qt is the same as well afaik
<nik90> zsombi: well not true..there was this huge uitk change in the alarms backend that we did
<nik90> and that was for vivid afaik
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1429273
<zsombi> nik90: you mean the backend change landed just now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1429273 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock App crashes when editing an alarm on vivid" [Critical,Fix committed]
<nik90> zsombi: the fix for the above bug was necessary because of the big backend end change that landed in UITK 1.2 final release..and since then we have no new clock app release
<zsombi> hmm...
<zsombi> crap!
<nik90> atleast that's my suspicion .. I have been pushing for a new clock app release for ages..but AP tests came in the way of becoming a release blocker few months back
<zsombi> nik90: whoah... I got a crash if I kept the clock app open while I changed the date/time, and then re-enabled the alarm
<nik90> zsombi: yup as I mentioned in the MP steps I asked you to test with
<zsombi> nik90: well, that sais I shoudl kill the app... if I do that it works, but if I keep it open while I change the date, then it crashes
<nik90> zsombi: I suspect that when a fault alarm.date is provided (before the current date for example) it crashes..
<nik90> zsombi: I have *never* had clock app crash when editing the alarm and then saving it again..
<nik90> but only when reenabling it...and the alarm switch code is rather simple..it deals with alarm.date and alarm.daysOfTheWeek
<nik90> s/fault/faulty
<zsombi> nik90: do you happen to have a property binding there? like having any property of the alarm bount to any component?
<nik90> well the listitem shows a label where label.text: model.date ... but not necessary alarm.date
<karni> Where can I learn more about 'New ListItem with fancy features' as mentioned in ota-4.changelog ?
<zsombi> karni: in the docs :)
<nik90> zsombi: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmDelegate.qml
<karni> they already up to date? cheers
<zsombi> karni: New ListItem landed in 1.2 I guess those should be out there
<zsombi> karni: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.ListItem/
<karni> thank you, zsombi
<zsombi> karni: yw
<zsombi> nik90: that binding is OK, it doesn't cause further changes
<zsombi> nik90: from the logs seems the QAbstractItemModel is the one which somehow screws us up...
<nik90> yes
<zsombi> how the heck it gets a negative number for allocating the item?
<karni> I just had a look at Ubuntu.DownloadManager.DownloadManager and .SingleDownload. I know mandel worked on this, not sure who's on it now. I'd like to ask - 1) where are the files downloaded to/how do I get handle of the file, since the documentation does not mention it 2) trottling says 'This property can be used to limit the bandwidth used for the download.' and is of type long. What is supposed to be the value of this, bytes per second?
<nik90> karni: I might be able to help regarding where the files are downloaded to since we make use of this in Podbird to download Podcasts
<karni> I just saw an example usage here https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.index/
<nik90> karni: the downloaded files are stored in the app directory .local/share/app-name/
<karni> and still it doesn't tell where they're stored
<karni> nik90: in the top directory, or some 'downloads/Downloads' dir? (thanks! :) )
<nik90> karni: just the app root directory...no downloads/Downloads dir and so on afaik
<karni> nik90: thank you bro
<nik90> karni: it seems there is a variable called "path" that has the location of the downloaded file
<nik90> (after looking through podbird.qml)
<karni> nik90: thanks, I'll file a bug it's not documented
<nik90> karni: so basically onFinished: { console.log(path} }
<karni> right :)
<nik90> karni: yeah I am not sure how Elleo figured it out..just glad that he did though :)
<karni> lol hahah
<karni> probably browsed the DM source
<nik90> ;)
<karni> nik90: you may want to confirm it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1465568
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465568 in ubuntu-download-manager "Download path is not documented" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> karni: done..hey btw do you still use Ubuntu.Connectivity to determine if the phone is connected to 3G or Wifi? Does it work on krillin?
<karni> nik90: Yes we do, and it seems it works fine.
<karni> karni@zen:~/src/canonical/telegram/app-dev$ grep -ir ubuntu.connectivity
<karni> components/TelegramPage.qml:import Ubuntu.Connectivity 1.0
<karni> :D
<karni> I had to grep as it's been a while I touched that part.
<nik90> karni: I remember adding that code ;) but also remember QA saying that it didnt work on krillin..and I had the same issue when using it in Podbird as well.
<karni> nik90: I believe there were some bugs with it earlier, but perhaps they've already been sorted.
<nik90> karni: yeah I will test it out again
<nik90> karni: people apparently don't like downloading podcasts in 3G :P
<karni> I haven't paid much attention to testing Tg offline, TBH
<karni> haha
<nik90> zsombi: hey, are the trailingaction widths dependent on the listitem height somehow? I am hitting this bug https://imgur.com/a/Tx3K5#0
<zsombi> nik90: yes it is...
<nik90> zsombi: hmm perhaps I should show the description in a dialog to avoid a big listitem in that case
<zsombi> nik90: but what's wrong there?
<nik90> zsombi: in the 3rd image, my entire list item is hidden by the trailing actions and also the 3rd trailing action "info" has no background
<zsombi> nik90: hmm! that's bad, seems we have to adjust the width calculation
<nik90> zsombi: yeah ... perhaps add a Math.max() to ensure it doesnt exceed a design set max value
<zsombi> nik90: I think we have a clamp there...
<zsombi> nik90: yes, we have, but the minimum value is the height of the listitem, and that's not good
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok..
 * nik90 reports a bug
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1465582
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465582 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TrailingAction widths needs to be clamped" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: when I'm trying to run the clock-app on desktop, I'm gettin' this: ubuntu-clock-app/app/clock/ClockPage.qml:247, unknown) - file:///home/zsombor/projects/canonical/core-apps/ubuntu-clock-app/app/clock/ClockPage.qml:247:20: Unable to assign [undefined] to QColor
<zsombi> Unable to select module, using dummy.
<zsombi> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_test.so.2.9.0'
<nik90> zsombi: on wily?
<zsombi> nik90: vivid
<zsombi> nik90: desktop
<nik90> zsombi: does it run after those messages?
<zsombi> nik90: I'm gettin' a segfault after that
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1464343
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464343 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Crash on wily-proposed" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> zsombi: the warnings you get are very similar to that reported in the bug
<nik90> zsombi: for your testing purposes, just disabled qt position code in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/clock/ClockPage.qml#L56 while testing it locally
<nik90> line 56 to line 111
<nik90> zsombi: that should disable them all for you
<zsombi> ah, so it is the GEO location...
<nik90> zsombi: no .. its QT Location .. GeoLocation C++ Plugin that I wrote is not the cause of the crash
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: uhm... yes... sorry
<zsombi> nik90: hmm!!! I cannot get this crash with memory manager, but with EDS, I do get it straight!
<nik90> zsombi: bah...:/
<zsombi> nik90: and on desktop as well
<zsombi> nik90: and I'm no longer getting crashes :/
<nik90> zsombi: how did it just stop crashing if the environment was the same
<zsombi> nik90: no idea...
<zsombi> nik90: something feels to be racy... like the signal handler in the model when fetches the data from the hash...
<zsombi> nik90: but, none of the alarms ring anymore!!!!
<nik90> zsombi: while extensive testing I noticed that i-dt did not pick up the alarms I created..but a reboot fixed it.
<nik90> i-dt did not pick up alarms after a while*
<zsombi> uhh...
<nik90> zsombi: but I just ignored it and focused on reproducing the crash
<zsombi> nik90: no matter how hard I try I don't get it...
<nik90> zsombi: well EDS is the black box here that we're poking too hard at
<zsombi> nik90: yeah... agree... and noone has time to get a working backend between toolkit and i-dt
<zsombi> nik90: I am wondering why QAbstractItemModel::endMoveRows appears to be called... I do not see anything between the logs
<zsombi> nik90: ah, hold on... yes, I am calling it
<nik90> zsombi: when you enable/disable alarms the alarms order changes..could it be that?
<mcphail> Now OTA4 is released, can we use 15.04 framework as standard?
<popey> yes
<popey> but anyone on pre-15.04 won't get your app
<popey> (ie. those who haven't updated)
<mcphail> great
<mcphail> of course, will need to read up on qmake...
<zsombi> nik90: dude...
<zsombi> nik90: when the alarm enabling crashed, wasn't the alarm about to stay in the same position as it was before?
<zsombi> nik90: the crash seem not to have any changes in the stack, so that may be an issue here
<nik90> zsombi: hmm I think so..many a time I see the string "AlarmPassed" which indicates that the alarm date is incorrect..which in turns results in it staying in the same position as it was before.
<nik90> and that's when I have noticed it crash..
<nik90> zsombi: upside is that a community contributor found a fix for the invalid alarm date being calculated by the clock app. But it still doesn't fix the underlying crash issue upstream.
<zsombi> nik90: I think I found teh problem: I got a crash at least when there was no more than one alarm, and the update was about to happen on the same item...
<zsombi> nik90: so, beginMoveRows() may return false if the from==to
<zsombi> nik90: in which case there's no change pushed into the QAbstractItemModel
<zsombi> nik90: but endMoveRows() doesn't check that
<nik90> ah ok
<mcphail> Would be good to cull the old frameworks from the SDK. The choices are messy and confusing. Perhaps relocate them to some kind of "legacy" menu?
<nik90> mcphail: report a bug against qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin on launchpad. That does sound like a good idea btw ..in a way encouraging developers to go with newer frameworks
<davmor2> popey: wow I haven't looked at app stats in a while 183 people have installed Sad Trombone :)
<mcphail> nik90: i'll do that later and see if it gathers support :)
<zsombi> bzoltan: here you have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1463430
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463430 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [Critical,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarmmodel-segfault/+merge/262074
<nik90> zsombi: were you able to reliably get clock app to crash on vivid desktop before applying the patch?
<zsombi> nik90: I did not get any crashes anymore...
<nik90> zsombi: I am just thinking of how to reliably test the patch and ensure it fixes the crash.
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> and I got few more chashes before this
<nik90> zsombi: alrite I will test on my vivid desktop with EDS and approve/comment on the MR tonight.
<nik90> zsombi: Just wondering if I should postpone clock app release to OTA-5 in this case since UITK wont be updated until then.
<zsombi> nik90: unless we land one more landing is possible... but perhaps not...
<davmor2> sad trombone receives it's first update \o/ 0.2
<DanChapman> \o/
<Mirv> zsombi: do you think the bug is therefore not in Qt, or is that MP just a workaround to a Qt bug?
<zsombi> Mirv: it doesn't seem to be a Qt bug, right
<Mirv> zsombi: ok, thanks, marking so
<zsombi> Mirv: if we still find it to be the guilty, then we're gonna get back to it, but so far I found that the crash comes when the model data doesn't change position in the list => QVector size is 0 when the stack tries to pop a value from it, which asserts/segfaults as there's no data in
<Mirv> zsombi: ok, for any next possible Qt problem we now have Qt 5.4.2 in wily (starting today) so it'll be useful to compare whether there's an existing upstream fix
<zsombi> Mirv: +1
<davmor2> popey: once upon a time did I here you say that the calendar guys were looking at a better sync-er?
<popey> davmor2: yes, bfillers team are looking at buteo
<davmor2> popey: ah thanks I was sure I heard it but thought I was dreaming ;)
<popey> :)
<meles> Hey nik90, bugfix #1442518 seems to work. I had problems that my alarm clock wasn't playing any sounds but that can't be related to the fix. I just hope it changes after the update tdy.
<nik90> meles: yeah..same had good results with it.
<nik90> meles: btw it seems alarms created before OTA-4 stop working after the upgrade..so you will need to disable and then reenable them again.
<meles> nik90: ok, i don't have ota-4 yet. but thanks for the info
<davmor2> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/1465806 I'm blaming eds :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465806 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu) "Alarms not shown in indicator datetime after upgrade to ota4" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> davmor2: our common enemy :P
<nik90> davmor2: but how is that bug useful now that everyone is already on OTA-4?
<nik90> I suppose we could add it to our manual test-suite but that's the best we can do at the moment
<davmor2> nik90: well after looking at it, the clock app does what it is meant to, the indicator does what it is meant to, eds just says there are no alarms/appointments or anything else to the indicator
<davmor2> nik90: it is more this is how you reproduce the issue so the devs can fix it and it never happens again
<davmor2> nik90: also if you look I added the workaround till there is a fix too :)
<nik90> davmor2: ack. just waiting to get of the EDS band wagon.
<davmor2> nik90: no you have to suffer it forevererer
<nik90> haha.
<davmor2> nik90: also shell rotate and clock is not pretty ;) just saying :)  Be nice if it showed clock to the left and timezones on the right but I don't know how much work that is :)
<nik90> davmor2: shouldn't be too much work really..just column -> row conversion..but I cannot change UI without design approval. At the moment I have a MP ready which locks it to Portrait.
<davmor2> nik90: I think the big issue especially on krillin is that because it is so small it is too easy to swipe up the alarms basically :)
<nik90> davmor2: you find yourself accidentally swiping the bottom edge while trying to scroll through the world city list?
<davmor2> nik90: yeap because the clock takes up the whole of the screen
<nik90> I have that issue in the calculator app when trying to press the 0 and = button
<balloons> nik90, is it a-ok to make some infrastructure changes to clock AP tests?
<balloons> going to add in the cmakepluginparser and remove the emulators language amongst other things
<mcphail> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1465825 - as discussed earlier
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465825 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Outdated frameworks and templates should be moved or removed" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> davmor2: why is this bug marked duplicate? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1465806
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463430 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1465806 Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> davmor2: the bug it is marked duplicate of is a crasher bug
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-17
<GnoNayme> can anyone explain the benefits of scopes over the software center?
<avi_> my problem is that my app depend on somelib and i have packaged that lib in the click. but this lib has a translation files, i put them in this path data/usr/share/locale/*/LC_ MESSAGES/somelib.mo and the translation are not loaded. what i did wronge?
<simosx> avi_, the lib tries to find the translations using the "translation domain" (some name that is defined in the source code). Also, it uses some path to look into. Can you run 'strace' on the app so that you can figure out what files it tries to open?
<avi_> simosx, in the emulator i think i cant run it.... i will try..
<simosx> avi_, "strace" is preinstalled on the phone (or I installed it easily). You could change the .desktop file so that it runs the command through strace and have an idea what files are being tried to open.
<avi_> ok. that idea. i will try it. thank you
<Mirv> popey: can you check if the newest comment in bug #1462989 means that the patch shouldn't go in, ie that Renato claims the API should be just used differently?
<ubot5> bug 1462989 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "containsItems returned wrong value when checking all day event" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462989
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> mzanetti, good morning! Do you happen to know if there is a way already for app developers to detect if their app is running on unity 8 on a phone or on a bigger form factor (e.g. the desktop)?
<dpm> or bzoltan, you might know too? ^
<bzoltan> dpm:  as I remember the idea is not to expose such API to the apps.
<dpm> bzoltan, oh, I see, so what's the plan to do the detection, if it's not via API?
<didrocks> dpm: application width size I guess + other capabilities
<didrocks> like mouse, keyboard, sensors…
<didrocks> basically you do some progressive enhancement, as in the web
<didrocks> and base on capabilities rather on form factor
<bzoltan> dpm: The plan is that apps should not care about this.. all happens automagically, layouts, UX, visuals, etc
<dpm> didrocks, I do not quite understand. So how does the app dev detect capabilities, if there is no API?
<justCarakas> Anybody know why I am still on r19 on my nexus 4 ? It keeps saying software is up to date
<didrocks> dpm: ah, for sensors and such, I guess there will (is?) some API
<didrocks> dpm: but basically you won't have "get_form_factor()" -> desktop/phone/tv…
<seb128> justCarakas, that's rather a question for #ubuntu-touch
<justCarakas> ok thx
<dpm> didrocks, bzoltan, there is no API that I know of in the SDK to detect whether a mouse is present or the monitor size. So I guess my question is, is there a way to work around it and make a guess at form factor/capabilities, until the full vision is implemented?
<seb128> dpm, define "form factor", what part of the program do you want to change and when?
<didrocks> really, we should remove the "form factor" part of this question, it's about capabilities really, and on the API, I'll let the sdk team answering, I'm not fluent enough yet to know if there is anything :)
<seb128> didrocks, well screen size matters and it's not really a "capability"
<seb128> but then it should probably check the width rather than a "form"
<dpm> seb128, as an example, the reminders app uses the Layouts API to switch between different layouts if running on a phone or on a tablet. I'd like to know how the app can detect it's running on a desktop with monitor and use the tablet layout, but not at full screen
<dpm> seb128, or e.g. the terminal app: it has a button to show the OSK on the phone. If running in a desktop setting, with a monitor and hardware keyboard, it should hide the OSK button
<seb128> dpm, those seem different cases
<didrocks> seb128: screen size is capability
<dpm> right, one is about layout, the other one about hardware detection
<seb128> didrocks, k, weird vocabulary
<seb128> dpm, layout is just how width is your window, so you know if you have space for several column, no?
<didrocks> dpm: I guess you typical example is "I want my app to be fullscreen if screen_size =< 50gu", otherwise, I switch my layout to be 2 columns and request at least 51gu
<didrocks> (when the app opens)
<seb128> didrocks, it's like "my screen is capable of displaying pixel" wououou ;-)
<dpm> :)didrocks, so can I detect "if screen_size"
<dpm> sorry, pressed enter too quick
<didrocks> seb128: there is a difference between "capable fo displaying pixel and capable of displaying xxx pixels"
<didrocks> "wououou"
<dpm> can I detect "if screen_size =< 50gu"?
<seb128> dpm, didrocks, I would expect the "put things in fullscreen" to be a shell thing rather than a per-application choice?
<didrocks> dpm: yeah, that's a question for the sdk team
<didrocks> seb128: initial window size? I don't really know…
<seb128> didrocks, well, the width is not inherent to the screen, when I resize something on my desktop the display doesn't change properties
<seb128> it's not capable of more pixels because I dnd-ed a corner of the win
<didrocks> seb128: reread my sentence about "when the app opens"
<didrocks> but whatever
<dpm> bzoltan, can you perhaps enlighten us on the widh detection question? ^^
<seb128> dpm, you can tweak the layout on width < something
<seb128> without having to query the screen
<didrocks> I don't think it's dpm's question
<seb128> just the width of the windows should tell you if you have space for e.g multi columns
<dpm> seb128, right, but it's the available width I don't know how to query
<seb128> dpm, "available"?
<didrocks> dpm: did you try http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qscreen.html?
<seb128> the layout depends of what size you application has no?
<seb128> not of the size of the screen
<seb128> like on a desktop you wouldn't display the multiple columns if the win is 100 pixels width
<seb128> it would rather match the linear layout used on e.g a phone
<seb128> so it's the actual win geometry that you want no?
<dpm> seb128, right, so if we switch layouts on e.g. "if width >= 100GU" you are saying that I should set the initial size of the app at 100GU and it should just do the right thing?
<seb128> well, it's up to you
<seb128> on e.g the phone the shell is going to put your app fullscreen
<seb128> so you don't get the define the width
<seb128> to define*
<dpm> yeah, that's what I mean
<seb128> well just do if width >= 100 gu
<seb128> on a bq you are going to get 40gu or something and be under it
<seb128> and if you try on your desktop you can resize to be over 100gu
<seb128> or even specify the default width, so it's used on your desktop where things are not maximized
<zsombi> dpm: so, if your app is having width: 100GU, your app will run on 40GU on device no matter of what's the size you defined, but on desktop will run on 100GU
<dpm> that's what I'm trying to say, so is the guidance to set the default width to be > than a phone layout and then a) on a phone the app will be resized to full screen and b) on the destkop the default width will be used
<zsombi> dpm: you can prepare your layout based on this: if mainview.width >= 100GU use this layout, otherwise use that
<zsombi> dpm: there is no guideline, but I think these doesn't have to be "guidelined"
<dpm> zsombi, yeah, that'd be the condition, but what sets the default mainview.width if the app is not running full screen?
<zsombi> dpm: all you need to know is that apps run "fullscreen" on phone, no mater if you've set your app size to (0,0)
<dpm> right, so I get the fullscreen case
<dpm> zsombi, so when I've got a huge monitor and I don't want the app to run fullscreen on launch, then is the guidance to a) set mainview.width = "something wide" and b) have the layouts switch condition to "if mainview.width >= 'something big'"?
<zsombi> dpm: that depends on the app
<zsombi> dpm: if the app knows that on desktop it should run on 100/80 GU, then it should set its width.height to that size
<dpm> zsombi, so how does the app "know"?
<zsombi> dpm: so then on phone it will run fullscreen, and on desktop, or any widnowed mode will run on 100/80 GU
<zsombi> dpm: well, I guess designs for desktop have some window metrics, right?
<zsombi> dpm: so they can use those metrics to set their app size
<zsombi> dpm: you go and set MainView { width: units.gu(100); height: units.gu(80) } right?
<dpm> zsombi, I think we're talking about the same thing. So if I as an app developer I want my app to be 100GU wide on a big monitor, I should just set the initial size to that, and that's it
<zsombi> dpm: right
<dpm> ok, then it's all clear
<dpm> zsombi, so the next question is about other capabilities: how do I tell whether there is a phyisical keyboard attached?
<zsombi> dpm: why would you need that?
<zsombi> dpm: use case pls
<zsombi> or more
<dpm> zsombi, e.g. the terminal app: it has a button to show the OSK on the phone. If running in a desktop setting, with a monitor and hardware keyboard, it should hide the OSK button
<zsombi> dpm: hmm... that's weird... why does it have that?
<zsombi> dpm: beside, if you attach a kbd to a tablet, I guess both should work, right?
<dpm> zsombi, the osk automatic switching really got in the way of using the terminal. I'm not sure you used it before the button was added, but it was a nightmare for scrolling and screen jumping up and down
<dpm> zsombi, why should the OSK work if I've got a hardware keyboard attached? But in any case, we're talking about the desktop case, not tablet
<zsombi> dpm: for the presence of the OSK we have an undocumented API... QuickUtils.inputMethodProvider property... perhaps we should expose these...
<zsombi> dpm: well, because you may wanna still use the prediction
<zsombi> dpm: without OSK there's no predictive text
<zsombi> dpm: and haven't you seen touch screen enabled desktops? :)
<dpm> zsombi, I definitely don't want to use predictive text while typing CLI commands ;)
<zsombi> dpm: ok, that is one use case, but the terminsl app is not teh only app in the world ;)
<dpm> zsombi, no, but you asked for the use case I was looking at atm :)
<zsombi> dpm: right :)
<zsombi> dpm: as said, we have an internal class for that... beside, I think Qt will have something there...
 * dpm looks at documentation
<zsombi> dpm: otoh, OSK presence can also be detected inm from the input method size
<dpm> zsombi, where can I find out how to use QuickUtils.inputMethodProvider? a quick google glance didn't return any doc results
<zsombi> dpm: of course not, it's internal
<zsombi> it's not documented
<zsombi> dpm: and you should not even use that
<dpm> oh, so I thought that was the suggestion
 * zsombi looks for the Qt.inputMethod.rectangle or whatever property
<zsombi> dpm: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#inputMethod-prop -> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qinputmethod.html -> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qinputmethod.html#keyboardRectangle-prop
<zsombi> dpm: if keyboardRectangle.size is 0, there's no OSK
<zsombi> dpm: so no need to show that button
<dpm> awesome, thanks zsombi
<zsombi> dpm: in any other cases, the apps shouldn't even know what devices are attached to the computer
<zsombi> dpm: toolkit elements would handle all the diffs, i.e. focusing on Tab/Shift+Tab, Scrollbar thumb when hovered over mouse, Bottom edge hint component, MultiColumnView for responsive pagestacks, etc, etc
<dpm> cool
<zsombi> dpm: if the keyboardRectangle is not giving the desired results, we have to think of a better solution
<dpm> ok
<popey> 09:22 < dpm> zsombi, e.g. the terminal app: it has a button to show the OSK on the phone. If running in a desktop setting, with a  monitor and hardware keyboard, it should hide the OSK button
<popey> dpm: we (me and fillipo) have discussed this at length
<popey> I am not convined we perma-hide the OSX on a 'desktop'
<popey> (given we already have decided not to go for rigid phone / tablet / desktop form factors - as discussed above)
<popey> e.g. what if I _want_ the osk on screen, I don't think we should forcibly hide it and never let it be brought on screen just because there is a hardware keyboard
<dpm> popey, well, what I noticed is that button has no effect on the desktop, so there is no OSK at all
<dpm> that was what prompted me to file the bug
<popey> thats not a terminal bug though
<popey> thats the fact that the OSK isn't packaged up in unity8 desktop seed
<dpm> popey, aha. In that case, perhaps it could be a setting in the same way "show control keys bar" is
<popey> I still don't agree.
<popey> I think it should fade out so it's not so obtrusive
<dpm> fade out permanently?
<popey> no, just be less obvious
<popey> it can get in the way sometimes
<popey> higher transparency over time if you've not used it
<popey> same could apply on tablet/phone uses too
<popey> if you're using it for monitoring / tailing a log file, and rarely interact, it's more useful if those buttons fade away
<dpm> if I'm using terminal on a big monitor and physical keyboard, and I've made a decision not to use the OSK, why should I have the icon shown at all times obstructing the view, even if it's faded out?
<popey> but as a new user you need to know where they are/were
<popey> if it's faded out it's not obstructing
<dpm> right, I think it's fine to show it on first launch, but why shouldn't I be able to hide it, just as we do with the controls bar?
<popey> more settings, more code to maintain, more possibility it gets hidden and not easy to discover how to re-enable
<popey> there's 3 buttons, not just the osk one
<Mirv> zbenjamin: I kicked another build of Qt Creator 3.5 to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-023/+packages so that it's usable now that Qt 5.4.2 got in to wily
<dpm> right, but the other two are settings and tabs
<zbenjamin> Mirv: there were new changes in upstream that we need yesterday, does it pull the master or did you create a tarball manually?
<zbenjamin> Mirv: the sdk plugin will only compile against the current branch
<Mirv> zbenjamin: no it's just the same tarball, if you want the latest git I can do that too
<Mirv> zbenjamin: alright
<popey> yes, and if you don't have a touch screen you could argue you don't need the tabs button
<Mirv> zbenjamin: so, ~test5 upcoming soonish to the same place
<zbenjamin> Mirv: :) cool
<popey> anway, i think we should discuss this on the bug report
<dpm> anyway, so we do have different opinions, perhaps we can ask a designer
<dpm> in any case, terminal looks awesome on the unity 8 session :)
<dpm> I'm using it on my unity 7 session as my main terminal now
<popey> dpm: you using the fat package?
<dpm> popey, no, it appears on the store, but I couldn't install it (I'm not sure if store installs are disabled, or if I've got network issues), so I kicked off a wily build on my personal PPA (in order not to mess up the core apps one) and then installed the .deb inside the container
<dpm> popey, can you install apps from the store?
<mivoligo> davidcalle: hi, IIRC you made a guide about adding translation support for the apps on the phone. Unfortunately I can't find this guide now
<popey> dpm: not on my unity8lxc install, i thought it might be my end, but you saying it breaks for you too?
<popey> Also, I couldn't login to u1
<popey> not sure where these bugs should go, or if they should be filed
<davidcalle> mivoligo, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/internationalizing-your-app/
<mivoligo> davidcalle: great, thanks :)
<davidcalle> mivoligo, yw :)
<dpm> popey, I didn't even get to a u1 log in. In my case, I can see apps in the click store, but when I click on the "Install" button, nothing happens
<dpm> popey, I noticed the browser crashes on start, so I couldn't check if it was a network issue. But now I've got terminal installed, I guess I could find out if I've got network at all. In any case, the network indicator shows no networks available
<popey> yeah, mine is wired, and can go online
<dpm> ok
<dpm> I need to try if the browser still crashes after I ran an update on the container
<popey> dpm: how did you update?
<popey> from outside or inside?
<dpm> popey, I tried both, as I had a broken package which I couldn't fix from outside. So I first did a 'sudo unity8-lxc-setup --update-lxc'
<popey> ok
<dpm> (from outside)
<dpm> and then a 'sudo lxc-attach -n unity8-lxc' to fix the broken package from inside the container
<dpm> and then I went back to doing the update with 'sudo unity8-lxc-setup --update-lxc'
<dpm> as I didn't know if that ran other steps, so I preferred to do it this was just in case
<dpm> *way
 * popey tries that
<dpm> seb128, if we find bugs such as not being able to log into ubuntuone to install packages on the unity8 desktop session, is lp:unity8-desktop-session the best place to file bugs?
<popey> yeah, you can't install apps from the store because you dont have a u1 account
<popey> that's annoying
<seb128> dpm, you can, or on the specific packages
<seb128> what is not working when you try to log in?
<dpm> seb128, in my case I'm not even shown the prompt when trying to install an app from the store, but I haven't tried to explicitly go to the settings app and add the account yet. popey first flagged the issue that he couldn't add the u1 account
<seb128> popey, dpm, is there a bug open about not being able to add the account?
<seb128> it worked when I tried previous cycle
<popey> just updating, will try again and file if not
<seb128> we even demoed installing clicks fro u8 in washington
<seb128> popey, thanks
<seb128> what was the issue?
<popey> nothing happens when you click U1 in system settings -> accounts
<popey> yeah, still broken
<dpm> popey, does the browser work for you?
<popey> dpm: no, crashes
<popey> will file that one next :)
<dpm> same here
<dpm> having the browser working and being able to install apps would be two massive improvements
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1466009 there you go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466009 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot add U1 account on Unity8 Desktop" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ya
<popey> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1466012
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466012 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Browser crashes on launch on Unity8 Desktop" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> popey, thanks. Do you have the browser installed on your unity 7 session too?
<popey> looks like it, yes
<popey> dpm: can you logout? my session freezes when I try to
<dpm> me too, not sure if it makes a difference. The LXC container mounts /home, so I don't know if there are any browser settings that interfere with each other. FWIW, having terminal installed on both systems does not seem to pose any problems
<popey> getting segfaults in location service too
<dpm> I got a freeze yesterday, but I generally have been able to log out
<popey> [Wed Jun 17 10:19:10 2015] ubuntu-location[3106]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007ffc0dee1288 error 14 in ubuntu-location-serviced[400000+49000]
<popey> lots of those
<popey> oh, it finally logged out, was just really slow, probably io bound on mediascanner
<popey> dpm: webbrowser-app works fine under unity7
<dpm> yeah, here too. And if I try to uninstall it, it wants to remove qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu and ubuntu-sdk, so I'll leave it alone :)
<popey> heh
<popey> maybe rm .config/webbrowser-app and .cache/webbrowser-app ?
<popey> (this, btw, is why I wanted to run Unity8 on a separate machine, the logging out/in all the time is kinda annoying)
<popey> also, now I'm getting the welcome thing flickering repeatedly
 * popey reboots
<dpm> yeah, but I don't have that many machines :)
<popey> seems it doesn't like you flipping unity 8 -> 7 -> 8
<dpm> oSoMoN, do you have any hints on bug 1466012 - maybe a known bug, perhaps there is a workaround?
<ubot5> bug 1466012 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Browser crashes on launch on Unity8 Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466012
<oSoMoN> dpm, I marked it as duplicate of bug #1457458
<ubot5> bug 1457458 in Oxide ""No suitable EGL configs found" on desktop-next" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457458
<oSoMoN> known bug, no known workaround that I know of
<dpm> ok, thanks oSoMoN. Sounds more a bug for Mir rather than Oxide, if I understand it correctly?
<oSoMoN> not sure where the bug is, chrisccoulson can you clarify? ^
<chrisccoulson> the bug is in oxide
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, there's something wrong with the sound when playing MvsM after the latest OTA update. The sound sometimes goes up or down suddenly. And I mean the system sound.
<mzanetti> mivoligo, yeah... it's a bug in the system
<mzanetti> I should probably report it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ah, ok, was it like that before?
<mzanetti> don't remember. been using vivid for 3 months now
<mivoligo> :)
<LemmyK> Can anyone tell my what the status on the new "calendar sync backend" is?
<popey> LemmyK: I don't think that'll be ready until July or so.
<LemmyK> Thanks, is there a bug to track the progres of this?
<karni> What's the advised solution here? "Too many authentication failures for phablet from 127.0.0.1 port 50877 ssh2" -- trying to install a click form beloved QtC ;) to krillin
<popey> LemmyK: i dont think so
<mzanetti> rpadovani, hey
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/
<mzanetti> rpadovani, have a reminders branch to test/review :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, I' ll take a look after lunch :-)
<mzanetti> enjoy the lunch
<nik90> mzanetti: I am hitting a strange issue on the latest image rc-proposed/ubuntu r163, where shell rotation doesn't happen while app rotates...https://imgur.com/Gs43FQH
<nik90> mzanetti: was it disabled or is this a bug?
<mzanetti> no... hasn't been disabled
<mzanetti> nik90, can't repro here
<mzanetti> nik90, any steps to trigger this?
<nik90> mzanetti: I just updated to r163 and then opened the system settings app to test shell rotation on my N4. I am going to reboot my phone and see if that helps
<mzanetti> nik90, what channel?
<nik90> mzanetti: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu on Nexus $
<nik90> Nexus 4*
<mzanetti> nik90, I've seen comments on G+ that some other Nexus users complain about not having the update yet
 * mzanetti digs out his nexus4
<mzanetti> nik90, have you ever seen shellRotation on that device and it stopped working, or you didn't ever see it yet?
<nik90> mzanetti: I had it in the before images...just so happens this image it stopped working...strange behavior.
<nik90> mzanetti: I was the one who posted screenshots on g+ of shell rotation
<mzanetti> nik90, right...
<nik90> mzanetti: I think its not unity8's fault..the image is messed up...my calculator and music apps which I updated yesterday have all been reverted to old version. Somehow the image upgrade downgraded everything or something!
<mzanetti> weird
<nik90> yeah I have no idea wth happened..just going to reflash everything from scratch again to confirm this
<nik90> mzanetti: fyi I had unity8 8.02+15.04.20150603.1-0ubuntu1 installed. Is that the latest?
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11729878/
<mzanetti> nik90, 8.10+15.04.20150612-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11729884/
<nik90> mzanetti: crazy...let me finish reflashing to confirm the issue and report to sil
<mzanetti> nik90, looks like you have a different PPA
<nik90> mzanetti: god knows how considering I just did a normal update and nothing else
<dropp> Hi, can someone tell me where the PopupUtils.close() function is documented? Thanks!
<mzanetti> nik90, I just flashed ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer and it does not rotate indeed
<nik90> mzanetti: that is intended..the ubuntu-developer images are not updated regularly.
<nik90> mzanetti: sry I meant that is known..not sure why the ubuntu-developer images were not updated
<mzanetti> nik90, it does seem to have this ppa tho: stable-phone-overlay
<mzanetti> unlike the one you pasted
<nik90> hmm
<nik90> mzanetti: I just reflashed ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu and it still has unity 8.02+15.04.20150603.1-0ubuntu1!
<davmor2> dropp: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Popups.PopupBase/ not sure if that is what you are after
<Mirv> zbenjamin: bzoltan: ok git snapshot of today's Qt Creator built successfully at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-023/+packages
<dpm> popey, in the interim, until we have the u1 login fixed, I created a set of daily .deb builds of the core apps at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=wily - the first installation needs to happen from the host (as there is no terminal otherwise). If that's the terminal app, then the rest of .debs can be installed from the unity8 session with the terminal
<zbenjamin> Mirv: awesome :D, the plugin also needs a rebuild though
<popey> dpm: i already have daily builds of clicks
<zbenjamin> Mirv: i pushed the changes there yesterday
<dpm> popey, ah, cool, with fat packaging?
<popey> for those that need it, yes
<popey> i just scp them over and use pkcon to install them
<dpm> awesome
<Mirv> zbenjamin: ok, updating from  lp:~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/sdk-refactor2 .. I don't think it'd build successfully in a PPA though due to that "ubuntu" directory requirement
<dpm> popey, so these are built with the scripts to create the fat packages you mentioned a while ago, right? Where can I find them?
<popey> they build on my laptop at the moment because it requires access to the click chroot
<popey> I want to move it to "the cloud" though
<dropp> davmor2: okay thanks, but what are the parameters? :)
<popey> needs a lot of space for all the chroots
<dropp> davmor2: it's used in this example: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Popups.Dialog/
<dropp> davmor2: here is another example which uses a advanced version of it http://askubuntu.com/a/306562
<davmor2> dropp: I'm not a dev I just knew how to look for the docs page.
<dropp> davmor2: hehe, that's what i did in advance
<davmor2> dropp: dpm maybe able to help you more
<zsombi> nik90: did you manage to test the alarm thing?
<dpm> t1mp, zsombi, perhaps you can help dropp with the question about where the  PopupUtils.close() function is documented? I cannot find it under https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Popups/
<zsombi> dpm: for some reason none of the .js file documentation is taken...
<dpm> zsombi, is qdoc building the docs?
<zsombi> dpm: yes
<nik90> zsombi: sry no..I am in the process now though
<dropp> zsombi: so the docs will be available soon?
<zsombi> dropp: I don't know how to fix that tbh
<dropp> oh okay
<dpm> zsombi, in that case, the doc should be available locally in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc package
 * dpm looks
<zsombi> dpm: yes, it should
<dpm> zsombi, any hint on which of these it could be? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11729978/
<zsombi> dpm: none, the qdoc doesn' teven take JS files in
<dpm> zsombi, so the docs are not generated in the package, then?
<zsombi> dpm: exactly
<dpm> ok, so that's what needs to be fixed before they can be published in the site
<Mirv> zbenjamin: ok the plugin compiled fine and I installed it in wily, but the plugin is not visible in QtC.. not sure what's wrong this time, the directories etc should be correct
<zbenjamin> Mirv: meh, crap.. Did i maybe not merge all of your fixes?
<dropp> zsombi, dpm: should i file a bug report somewhere?
<Mirv> zbenjamin: tarball of the deb:s at http://people.ubuntu.com/~timo-jyrinki/QtCreator/
<zbenjamin> Kaleo: does the Ubuntu.Components somehow change default fonts/ fontsizes / margins for the whole application? Because importing Ubuntu.Components does break the title in the new project wizard in QtCreator
<zbenjamin> Kaleo: t1mp suggested you might know about that
<Mirv> zbenjamin: sorry, correction, works!!
<Mirv> zbenjamin: I've no idea what happened, I had them installed and then they woosh disappeared somehow.
<zbenjamin> Mirv: so it works?
<dpm> dropp, yes, please on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug
<dpm> thanks!
<Mirv> zbenjamin: ah, I accidentally ran dpkg -i *.deb outside of the wily, not inside..
<Mirv> zbenjamin: so yes, sorry for the alarm :) seems good!
<zsombi> zbenjamin: we set the default font, in the plugin
<zbenjamin> Mirv: awesome :D
<zbenjamin> zsombi: do you know where?
<zsombi> zbenjamin: in the plugin itself, we set Ubuntu family font
<zbenjamin> zsombi: sooo should i add the UITK to that bug as well?
<zsombi> zbenjamin: you can, but no idea how to fix that
<zsombi> zbenjamin: what you can try is not to set the size, perhaps that would be enough
<zsombi> zbenjamin: like QGuiApplication::getFont(), set the family, and set it back, perhaps that would be enough for the toolkit and for the QWidgets as well
<zsombi> zbenjamin: also, set the weight
<zsombi> and try it out
<zbenjamin> zsombi: hm yeah i could reset the default font back after i loaded the uitk
<Mirv> zbenjamin: tried building the plugin in PPA :D https://launchpadlibrarian.net/209307420/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.5.0%2B15.10.20150617-0ubuntu1~wily1~test1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Mirv> zbenjamin: that error is because of the directory mangling/hardcoding
<zbenjamin> zsombi: that fixes it , indeed
<zbenjamin> zsombi: why do we need to set the default font in the first place?
<nik90> zsombi: I am unable to get clock app to crash on vivid desktop before applying your fix.
<nik90> zsombi: what steps did you take to get it to crash?
<nik90> I have one alarm and tried enabling/disabling it a couple of times. Changed the alarm time, labels etc..
<nik90> popey: Can you help me test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/lock-portrait-orientation/+merge/262053
<popey> nik90: sure can
<nik90> popey: be sure to be on r162 to get shell rotation
<popey> kk
 * nik90 brb in 5 misn
<popey> nik90: hmm, i dont have a device with shell rotation enabled.
<nik90> popey: which device and channel?
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en on arale, 27
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en on krillin, 38
<nik90> popey: for N4 it seems we have shell-rotation on r262 but not on r163...turns out r163 is a OTA-4 image for testing purposes. The same could have been done for the BQ and Meize rc-proposed images..not sure
<popey> I no longer have an n4
<nik90> popey: oh wow .. upgrading to newer devices eh ;)
<popey> hah
<nik90> no worries I will wait for victor since I am not sure about the meizu and bq image status
<ogra_> popey, ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en 27 definitely has shell rotation here
<ogra_> (since 25 actually)
<popey> oh, so it does
<popey> sorry nik90, my mistake
<nik90> popey: do you need a click?
<popey> nah, i can make one
<nik90> k
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/
<mzanetti> rpadovani, hey
<rpadovani> mzanetti, so, improve-viewer and content-hub have to be reviewed, right?
<mzanetti> yep
<karni> zbenjamin: where can I learn what the load(ubuntu-click) magic does?
<zbenjamin> karni: check out the /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/features/ubuntu-click.prf file
<karni> thank you zbenjamin, exactly what I've been looking for
<zbenjamin> karni: and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/mkspecs/features/ubuntu-click-tools.prf
<karni> :)
<zbenjamin> karni: the *-tools file is loaded after your project settings have been parsed, the ubunu-click.prf is loaded when load() is executed
<karni> zbenjamin: great, thank you :)
<zsombi> zbenjamin: we need to set the default font because Qt brings Sans font and not Ubuntu
<zsombi> zbenjamin: and setting the font in every label has performance impact, beside text inputs won't use the default font
<zsombi> nik90: I had the same: I enabled a disabled alarm...
<zsombi> nik90: the alarm did not change its position in the model, then it crashed... not every time, but after I did the changes, I never got it crashing anynore
<nik90> zsombi: I am atm testing it on the phone by getting to crash before and then verifying after the patch is applied
<zsombi> nik90: cool, thx
<zsombi> nik90: I get to finish the MultiColumnView before I leave, so I'm pretty busy now, thx for help
<nik90> zsombi: np..I will commment on the MP after I am done
<zsombi> nik90: the prob is that I'll be away after that...
<nik90> zsombi: oh on hols? Then go ahead with the merge
<karni> Is MultiColumnView available somewhere for testing?
<zsombi> karni: comin in staging soon
<karni> is it the one related to different behavior of PageStack for converged UIs?
<karni> zsombi: cheers
<zsombi> karni: but Header work is still to come from t1mp
 * karni nod
<nik90> zsombi: I cannot reliably validate it without taking more time. You should approve it if you're confident.
<zsombi> karni: yep
<zsombi> nik90: I can be confident if your test shows different thing
<zsombi> nik90: beside. it was made against trunk, so it needs a landing...
<zsombi> nik90: however, if this goes to ota5, then we have time
<zsombi> karni: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multicolumnview/+merge/261703
<karni> zsombi: nice :)
<zsombi> karni: note, MultiColumnView with 1 column will be the PageStack
<karni> makes sense
<zsombi> so most probably PageStack will be based on MultiColumnView
<karni> zsombi: when are these expected to be available for testing in staging? (this + usable header, in case current work is required)?
<zsombi> karni: the final is expected to be in staging by wk31, but the header work should be there within 2 weeks
<zsombi> karni: so stable will be on wk31
<zsombi> 32
<zsombi> eventually
<karni> zsombi: sorry, I don't have week numbers enabled in calendar. what does that translate to in human speech :D?
<karni> 2 weeks sounds good :)
<karni> great, actually
<zsombi> karni: I have a proto for the Messaging app to test it, so you can check that https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/messaging-app/prototypeWithMCV
<zsombi> karni: the adaptive column handling is good to go actually
<zsombi> karni: we are on wk 25 now
<karni> oh that's cool!
<karni> aha :)
<zsombi> karni: we may optimize it, or perhaps redo it if we see that we need some major header refactoring to get the header working properly
<zsombi> karni: and header work is the bigger bone in this storry
<karni> zsombi: sure, np. it'll be a while before I can lay my hands on it
<zsombi> karni: I am writing some tests now and then it is ready for t1mp to continue with the header
<karni> :thumbsup:
<zsombi> karni: I'd recommend to play with the idea on using it, so we can get early feedback on API if we need to change sthing
<zsombi> or if sthing is not clear from the docs
<nik90> zsombi: good news..i got it to crash once before applying patch..haven't had it crash after applying patch and reproducing steps again..
<zsombi> nik90: huhh...
<nik90> zsombi: i had clock app open and changed the timezone manually .. and alarm can be enabled/disabled without any crash
<nik90> on the phone that is
<nik90> I had no luck on vivid desktop
<zsombi> bzoltan: ^
<nik90> zsombi: commented and approved in MP
<zsombi> nik90: thx!!!
<zsombi> nik90: as said, we may need to move this to ota5 :(
<nik90> zsombi: that's fine..I am stil going to go ahead with a new clock app release since this crash exists in today's OTA-4 image.
<nik90> zsombi: so clock-app is not the cause and shouldn't be blocked. I will take it up with popey and QA later today.
<zsombi> nik90: cool!
<seb128> nik90, what you said earlier, it means no stopwatch added to the default image before the16.04?
<nik90> seb128: I am more or less sure unfortunately. The SDK will provide timer API only in 16.04 and I doubt I will get designs for stopwatch or timer before that happens with current focus on convergence.
<seb128> nik90, do we need design to work on that? can't that just be hacked in whatever way you find to work and tweaked/redesigned later?
<Elleo> nik90: looks like that menu rotation bug is fixed with the shell rotation stuff, so we can just land the rotation branch without automaticOrientation and then it'll start automatically working with OTA5 (since you no longer need to set automaticOrientation with shell rotation, it's controlled in the .desktop file then)
<nik90> seb128: the problem is we don't use a standard tabs navigation model...once I add Tabs, the main clock app will get a page header and pretty much kill the clean look of the clock app. And I don't want to keep rewriting the clock app again and again because of design changes.
<seb128> nik90, I see, I guess users can install one of the click store apps then ;-)
<seb128> nik90, thanks
<nik90> seb128: yeah .. its way too much work with fixing the autopilot, qml tests and so much that it just isn't worth the effort especially when later designs will be completely different :/
<nik90> Elleo: it does fix it. I disabled automaticOrientation (as it was by default) in my branch. So yes we can land it as it is.
<zsombi> t1mp: I feel we would need a function in MultiColumnView which would clear all the pages added...
<t1mp> zsombi: we have removePages(page) already. If you pass the root page there, it clears everything.
<seb128> nik90, why do you disable rotation?
<zsombi> t1mp: well, the first column can have many "root" pages
<nik90> seb128: because the clock app designs that I have up until now indicate that clock app was meant to run in the side-stage.
<zsombi> t1mp: if you add a page with null page reference, that means the first column gets a new root, sibling to the other one, as the first colum pages do not have common parents
<nik90> seb128: until I get further designs, best just to lock it in portrait mode.
<seb128> k
<seb128> it seems to work mostly fine in landscape, just miss some scrollable
<seb128> but your choice I guess ;-)
<t1mp> zsombi: still, you have a stack, even though with multiple columns. Each row in the stack only has one Page. So there is a top-most row (or bottom-most depending how you build it up)
<t1mp> (bottom is better, since top() is usually the last page added)
<zsombi> t1mp: dude... removePages(page) removes a tree
<zsombi> t1mp: it removes all child pages of the given page including the page
<t1mp> zsombi: yes
<t1mp> zsombi: what would the clear function do?
<zsombi> t1mp: so, if you add two pages to the first column, and you remove the first added one, that won't remove the second one
<nik90> seb128: I just thought clock, address-book and dialer were similar in that aspect and designed to be in the side-stage, later we can use MultiColumn view and Flickable when we get to that stage.
<zsombi> t1mp: because they can be both added with addPageToCurrentColumn(null, page);
<zsombi> t1of course we can say that this is not good...
<seb128> nik90, k
<t1mp> zsombi: if you addToCurrent(page1); addToCurrent(page2), then removePages(page1) should remove both page1 and page2
<zsombi> t1mp: and we can say that addPageTo[Current/Next]Column should always get a valid sourcePage property
<zsombi> t1mp: you keep forgetting the second parameter man
<zsombi> t1mp: the sourcePage
<t1mp> zsombi: the sourcePage should be the first parameter, so you cannot leave it out
<zsombi> t1mp: we are no longer working a s a stack, we are working as a tree
<t1mp> zsombi: that's how you have it in the doc also
<zsombi> t1mp: heh???!
<zsombi> yes
<zsombi> t1mp: but you can set it as null
<zsombi> t1mp: in which case it adds to the first column
<t1mp> let's not allow that, that will mess up everything
<zsombi> t1mp: without having any parent page
<zsombi> t1mp: ok, that's what I wanted to say
<t1mp> ok
<zsombi> t1mp: so the first page must then be set with primaryPage, right?
<t1mp> yeah
<zsombi> t1mp: deal
<zsombi> :)
<t1mp> and when adding a new page, its parentPage must be in the tree already
<t1mp> not sure if parentPage is the best name though, because we have parents in the tree of Items already
<t1mp> hmm
<White> Hi everyone
<t1mp> well parent is a very generic name that makes sense often to use
<White> What's the topic?
<zsombi> t1mp: sourcePage is we call aint we
<t1mp> zsombi: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bSoEynFzD3VAB8kLJW4lcVgtlEzwEF5_RicNQTIA-RY/edit# needs to be updated then
<t1mp> zsombi: also the API at the top does not match the API a bit further down
<zsombi> ah, ok
<zsombi> t1mp: updated
<zsombi> t1mp: also, should we allow to remove the primaryPage?
<zsombi> t1mp: I think we shouldn't
<t1mp> zsombi: don't forget https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/100-SectionBar/+merge/260502
<t1mp> zsombi: no we don't allow to remove primaryPage
<zsombi> t1mp: ok
<zsombi> t1mp: update components.api
<t1mp> zsombi: I did. The jenkins results are not from the latest revision
<zsombi> t1mp: your MR fails
<t1mp> FAILED: Continuous integration, rev:1558
<t1mp> the last revision is 1564
<zsombi> aha
<zsombi> t1mp: happroved
<t1mp> zsombi: great, thanks!
<zsombi> t1mp: MultiColumnView MR is ready for you
<t1mp> zsombi: ok, I was just checking it
<t1mp> zsombi: you may want to change the commit message :)
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, I will: )
<zsombi> t1mp: done :)
<t1mp> zsombi: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bSoEynFzD3VAB8kLJW4lcVgtlEzwEF5_RicNQTIA-RY/edit#
<t1mp> zsombi: ^ColumnViewConfiguration should be ColumnMetrics?
<vitimiti> Can I set the parent of a pop up by using PopupUtils.open(component, parent)?
<t1mp> vitimiti: no. The parent is always the root window, otherwise the popup cannot position itself freely in that window. But you can set the caller of the pop up
<vitimiti> t1mp, I am trying to open a second dialog from a first dialog, but if I close the first dialog while doing so, the second one will be completely blocked, I can't press any buttons on it and have to close the window. The dialogs end up stacking up on the screen. Is there a solution for this? (can give the code)
<t1mp> we don't support stacking of dialogs
<t1mp> are there any designers around to give advice here?
<t1mp> Femma_: ^?
<Femma_> Stacking of dialogs is not a good idea
<t1mp> vitimiti: what is your use case?
<vitimiti> t1mp, I have a help dialog that would have two buttons: one is a "OK" button that should simply close the dialog, and the other one is an "About" button that opens a second dialog. If I don't close the Help dialog I can clearly see how the screen goes darker and darker as they stack on top of each other and the Help dialog is there after closing the About dialog. But if I close the Help dialog when opening the About dialog, the About
<vitimiti> dialog's buttons won't work
<t1mp> Femma_: ^do we have a pattern for cases like that?
<mihir> hey popey
<mihir> popey: could you suggest something on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1464459 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464459 in Ubuntu Calendar App "The default Personal calendar color is hard to see" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> like which color would be better, or should we wait for the UX input ?
<popey> hey mihir
<popey> mihir: will ask design :)
<mihir> popey: okay :)
<popey> thanks mihir
<popey> how you doing ?
<mihir> popey: doing good , i know after long time was struggling for settling in new phase of life , finally kind of set up
<popey> All settled in now?
<JMulholland> mihir popey i’ll check on the latest from Visual Design
<popey> thanks JMulholland
<popey> See, I didn't even have to ask
<JMulholland> theire doing some substantial work on overhauling style atm
<JMulholland> *theyre
<mihir> JMulholland: great just comment on that bug once you have final call for the same.
<JMulholland> will do!
<JMulholland> ^ mihir
<rarara> hi people. I am trying to get started with app development in touch. However, all the examples in qtcreator contain an include of "../shared/shared.h" which is not present. How can I get it working? locate doesn't find any file like that and i didn't find anything on google. care to help?
<nik90> rarara: yeah I have the same issue as well. I ended up just following the tutorial at developer.ubuntu.com when I started long time ago.
<rarara> nik90: is the tutorial up to date? I will do it but the sdk is still installing
 * nik90 checks
<nik90> rarara: more or less they are..they are using some older imports but those will still work.
<nik90> rarara: once you install ubuntu-sdk and use qtcreator, it has further detailed API information that you can read to know more about using a specific component.
<nik90> rarara: how familiar are you with qt/qml programming?
<nik90> mzanetti: Fixed portrait orientation for fahrplan at https://github.com/smurfy/fahrplan/pull/213. I had to lock it since it breaks badly in some places in landscape mode.
<nik90> mzanetti: I think it would be best to wait for MultiColumnView to land in the Ubuntu SDK before we start work on landscape mode.
<mzanetti> nik90, wow. that was fast
<mzanetti> ah, you locked it down
<mzanetti> nik90, works for me
<nik90> mzanetti: had too..the OSK takes way too much space in landscape mode for the stations page to be of any use
<nik90> s/had too/I had to
<mzanetti> right... have this problem in more places
<nik90> yes.
<nik90> mzanetti: I tried to make a slightly fancier design by using icons to denote duration, station etc..but the listview starts crawling slowly..seems performance is good only without any icons.
<mzanetti> huh
<mzanetti> icons shouldn't be *that* bad
<nik90> not sure what went wrong when I tried that..I will create like a demo branch to prove it :)
<dubstar_04> is there any documentation for creating layouts with OptionSelector?
<dubstar_04> Anyone here?
<ogra_> it is more busy during the european workday ...
<dubstar_04> Where are we supposed to get support as developers?
<ogra_> here
<dubstar_04> no one ever answers questions in here.
<ogra_> thsi afternoon it was very busy ... in europe is is simply late and most devs seem to be in that timezome
<totojay> hi
<totojay> i'm french and i want to install touch on my nexus 5 under hammerhead anyone know xhere i can find a wikihow
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-18
<avi__> how to run strace on click package? run it on qmlscene dosnt work. i got this "connection to Mir server failed "
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey seb128
<mardy> seb128: glad to see that I'm not the only one being confused by the latest blog posts about GU
<seb128> mardy, :-)
<dpm> popey, do you have a fat package with amd64 for dekko?
<DanChapman>  dpm do you want a fat or just an amd64 click?
<dpm> hey DanChapman!
<dpm> DanChapman, actually I'm just after an amd64 click
<dpm> either would do
<DanChapman> dpm morning. here is an amd64 click http://dekko-ci.cloudapp.net:8080/job/dev-trunk-build/releasetype=Release,target=amd64/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/dekko.dekkoproject_0.5.4_amd64.click
<dpm> awesome
<karni> zbenjamin: t1mp: not sure who would own that one - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1466410
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466410 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Tabs/Pages don't work correctly when Repeater used" [Undecided,New]
<karni> I followed instructions on d.u.c, still didn't get the expected result when a Repeater is used to generate tabs.
<karni> page head sections don't scroll, they just overflow when don't fit screen width
<nik90> karni: regarding the page head sections, thats why the SDK recommends a max of 3 head sections.
<nik90> karni: in the new design, they will start scrolling..but that will most likely be only in ubuntu.components 1.3 (wily)
<karni> nik90: yes, I know they recommend. it should be _requirement_ if it's not more flexible ;)
<karni> nik90: I see :)
<nik90> :)
<karni> Is there any way I could overlay the MainView / PageStack header with a slide-in pane (full height, from the left)?
<karni> It seems that page sections is always on top, and so is header title
<dubstar_04> Is there a document with all the ui elements on? I know what i want to use i just don't know the name of the component.
<karni> dubstar_04: this can be helpful https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components/
<dubstar_04> karni Thanks. I was hoping there was something visual.
<t1mp> dubstar_04: there is the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery, included in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples package
<dubstar_04> like this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/83fb1edc-d5f3-47da-b486-a4e4e29c1cbd-59473339-35bc-48da-874f-0b8ff797194e-media/2015/04/15/sdk2-blog.jpg
<t1mp> dubstar_04: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples && cd /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery && qmlscene ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: yes either search "Ubuntu UI Toolkit" in the dash or go "Tools -> Ubuntu -> Showcase gallery"  in QtCreator
<dubstar_04> thank you.
<DanChapman> :-)
<dpm> popey, have you managed to install click packages on the unity 8 session? When I try myself, I get a "cannot get authentication" message, regardless of if I try it from the host or from within the session
<dpm> DanChapman, in the meantime, as it seems I can't install .clicks on the unity8 session, do you happen to have recent .deb builds of dekko?
<dpm> IIRC there was a PPA
<popey> dpm: hmm, let me see, i tried your ppa when you mentioned it, noticed a couple of busted builds
 * popey reboots
<DanChapman> dpm: no sorry there is no debs. The ppa version was set up to build the 0.3 branch, so it's pretty old now.
<dpm> popey, yeah, neither file manager nor clock built. I couldn't figure out why, but at least one of them looked to me to be a builder issue.
<dpm> I'd rather install clicks, but I don't seem to be able to
<popey> yeah, me too
<popey> (would rather, that is)
<popey> dpm: do you get the swipe tutorial every time you login to unity8?
<dpm> DanChapman, no worries. Is the development branch imported into LP. I could trigger a daily build on a PPA from that
<popey> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/core_apps_daily_clicks/  btw
<dpm> popey, yeah, I get the swipe tutorial too, I reported it and listed it as known issues here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<popey> ok
<DanChapman> karni, can't you just raise the slide in panels z order to get it to go over the top of the title & sections?
<dpm> popey, ah, cool, will grab them from there. But it wasn't clear to me: can you or can you not install clicks on your own unity8 session?
<karni> DanChapman: tried that. set z: 100, title & sections still on top of it. I tried to put an element outside of MainView (regardless if that was a good idea in context of rotation), but that got a syntax error.
<popey> dpm: yeah, booting now, not got to that yet
<dpm> ah, no worries
<DanChapman> dpm, I would need to sort out the install paths first. It's only setup for click installs atm
<dpm> DanChapman, no worries. If click installs are busted in the unity8 session, then we can also wait until they're fixed. I was just very impatient to test dekko on a big monitor alongside the other core apps ;)
<popey> dpm: I get "Failed to obtain authentication"
<dpm> popey, same here
<popey> you're using pkcon, right?
<dpm> yeah
<popey> ah!
<popey> "alan is not in the sudoers file"
<popey> that wont help
<popey> (I suspect)
<dpm> but pkcon is executed without sudo, isn't it?
<popey> it is
<popey> but suggests to me something else is awry related
<mcphail> dpm: if it is any consolation, dekko runs very well on a big monitor and standard unity7 :)
<dpm> :-)
<popey> looks like pkcon is failing when doing a makedev
<dpm> popey, bug 1466432
<ubot5> bug 1466432 in unity8-lxc (Ubuntu) "Cannot install click packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466432
<DanChapman> karni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734774/ is the only way i can get it to overlay the header fully
<karni> DanChapman: superb, thank you :))
<kalikiana> t1mp: small branch good for a short break https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/3guTextHandler/+merge/260970 another easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unitTestApiCheck/+merge/260348
<kalikiana> Mirv: qt5.5.0 build fix https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/stateSaverUrlType/+merge/262319
<Mirv> kalikiana: cool! I'm trying it out right away.
<dubstar_04> Are there any good tutorials on QML layout? I'm getting mixed up with Columns, Rows and Anchors.
<voldyman> how can i make the system a wireless hotspot, can't find an api for it
<kalikiana> brendand: would you take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autoPilotConverge/+merge/261658
<kalikiana> voldyman: you can't right now
<voldyman> kalikiana: so is there a way?
<voldyman> just do something like os.system ?
<kalikiana> voldyman: no, the only option I'm aware of is usb networking
<ogra_> someone should add a toogle for that in system-settings ;)
<ogra_> (usb i mean)
<voldyman> usb networking?
<kalikiana> ogra_: +1
<kalikiana> voldyman: you know, 90s style cable plugged in :-D
<voldyman> :/
 * voldyman was building an "Internet of Things" applicance
<kalikiana> voldyman: you could maybe route through ssh, depending on what you need
<voldyman> all i wanted to do is to just have a button that it switches to hotspot mode and once the user is done with it it connects to a access point
 * ogra_ thinks what you might want is ubuntu snappy instead :)
<voldyman> ogra_: that won't make anything easier, or would it?
<voldyman> snappy would be nice for updates and stuff but the API's would be the same
<ogra_> it gives you more abilities to manage hardware access etc ... the current phone is really only designed ot be a phone ... it will swithc to a snappy base soon
<voldyman> oh wait, how does the phone create a wifi hotspot?
<ogra_> also snap packages are way more flecible (but also more restrcited) than click packlages
<voldyman> kalikiana: IIRC you work on ubuntu phone for your day job?
<kalikiana> voldyman: yeah. ui toolkit/ sdk/ qml components
<voldyman> kalikiana: do you know any person that might have dealt with something related to what i am dealing with?
<voldyman> or point me to the ubuntu phone source code(s)
<popey> source for which bit?
<voldyman> the wifi manager
<voldyman> i just need to see the part where it deals with the wifi
<popey> https://launchpad.net/indicator-network
 * voldyman needs to list the wifi networks available, connect to them and switch between AP mode and client mode
<voldyman> thanks popey
<voldyman> btw nice podcast! :)
<kalikiana> I'm just checking the bugs.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/?field.searchtext=hotspot somehow it suggests the hotspot feature exists, yet I don't have it on my bq
<popey> heh, thanks
<voldyman> popey: any plans of changing the music ;)
<popey> voldyman: i think some network manager changes are in the works based on designs from mpt
<popey> voldyman: NEVER!
<voldyman> :)
<voldyman> hey guys i only see include files no implementation, src folder is empty, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.15.10/files/head:/src/connectivity-api/connectivity-cpp/
<Mirv> kalikiana: that fix seems good to land, even though there's still another bug that I just filed about install_plugins_qmltypes - but the fact that next bug is there means all unit tests passed (also on armhf) so that's good news
<kalikiana> Mirv: link? I'll check the other one
<Mirv> kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1466484 I'm just trying a build locally so I can see what it hides with that 2> /dev/null
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466484 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "UITK install_plugins_qmltypes fails with Qt 5.5" [High,New]
<kalikiana> ah
<kalikiana> the hotspot ui is hidden (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1421583/comments/5)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421583 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Allow users to create WiFi AP hotspots" [Undecided,In progress]
<kalikiana> gah, gotta be careful, the nexus is so slippery
<kalikiana> voldyman: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/files/head:/plugins/cellular/
<voldyman> kalikiana: <3
<kalikiana> brb
<popey> dholbach: I have tried that offline maps app and it doesn't work (on any device). Do you have contact details for the guys, would be good to let him know.
<dholbach> popey, I used his email address from the list - let me PM it to you
<popey> thanks
<Mirv> kalikiana: hmm weird, it build locally just fine, but the ALARM_BACKEND=memory /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlplugindump -notrelocatable Ubuntu.Components 0.1 ../../ failed on all archs on the PPA builders :( harder to debug at least.
<mivoligo> dubstar_04: IMHO the best way to learn QML is to look into others code ;) Some basic video tutorials here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4utTBcSjdM&list=PLB22HyVdO1GkLFrvRi5vIo5XcWS0EflxD
<mivoligo> dubstar_04: here's also good explanation: http://qmlbook.github.io/en/ch04/index.html#positioning-elements
<popey> its quite alarming (huh) that clock and reminders fat packages are approximately the same size
<dubstar_04> brilliant!! Thank you.
<Mirv> kalikiana: updated bug #1466484 with the error gotten after removing the "2>/dev/null" from qmlplugindump.. but that doesn't happen locally :(
<ubot5> bug 1466484 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "UITK install_plugins_qmltypes fails with Qt 5.5" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466484
<karni> DanChapman: hey buddy. I had time now to check your snippet http://paste.ubuntu.com/11734774/ - however, I'm not seeing the panel at all. am I missing something? I took your QML as is and ran that on the phone.
<DanChapman> karni :-) you can drag it in from the left of the screen
<DanChapman> ahh you ran it on the phone
<karni> it seems I'm hitting the edge gesture
<DanChapman> that would be why.
<karni> I see
<karni> But I can use something else than a panel, and just play with animated width
<DanChapman> I should have just used a rectangle instead of a panel :_)
<karni> DanChapman: silly me. that's a good start :)
<karni> DanChapman: score :)! Thanks a lot :)
<dpm> popey, bug 1466518 - I've marked it to medium instead of low, as while we're not using the .deb packages, people could use them to test convergent designs/behaviour on a unity7 session
<ubot5> bug 1466518 in Ubuntu Weather App "Icon not shipped in the .deb package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466518
<popey> dpm: yeah, I'll take a look at that
<dpm> popey, not urgent or anything, just a heads up that I filed the bug as we talked about it earlier
<popey> yup yup
<dubstar_04> I'm trying to get a layout like Column { OptionSelector {} Row {Label{} TextField{} }} and its not working.
<ogra_> balloons, meet dubstar_04 (daniel wood from the ML  ;) )  ^^^
<ogra_> (noticing that he still has no developer talking to him)
<dubstar_04> ogra_ i don't understand?
<ogra_> dubstar_04, you are daniel, or not ?
<dubstar_04> yes, that is me?
<ogra_> well, given the mailing list thread and your concerns yesterday that you never get an answer when asking here i thought i should push it a bit ;)
<ogra_> dubstar_04, ballons is nicolas skaggs ...
<ogra_> i thoguht i'd introduce you too
<ogra_> *two
<dubstar_04> Ah ok. I don't want to be a nuisance to the devs, I know they are all busy trying to build a new platform and don't really want bothering with my silly questions. It would be nice to get some help thought!!
<ogra_> dubstar_04, you are no nuisance for anyone .. the reason we do development in public IRC channels is that everyone can ask questions and get help :)
<dubstar_04> balloons is nicolas. Ok now your message makes more sense!!
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> just idle a little here, i guess you'll get an answer soon
<mcphail> dubstar_04: the other advantage of doing this in the open is complete amateurs like me can lurk and soak in the help. I'm interested in the answer to your question as I've found some components don't respect the column layout
<mcphail> (or rather, they may respect it but I'm doing it wrong)
<dropp> Hi. In the Ubuntu SDK Qml+C++ example; how can I get the mainView object to connect a QML signal to a C++ slot? All examples do this in  main(), which is not how the SDK example works.
<dubstar_04> mcphail I completely understand what you mean.
<balloons> hey guys
<ogra_> :)
<balloons> dubstar_04, can you paste the qml you are trying so we can figure out what's wrong?
<nik90> dubstar_04: hey there..let me try to help as well :)
<dropp> anyone has an idea for my question as well? :)
<nik90> dubstar_04: best way to get help is either a sample app which you need troubleshooting or paste.ubuntu.com it
<nik90> dropp: lol..let me create a sampel qml c++ example.
<nik90> dropp: I presume you chose the QML App with C++ plugin (cmake) ?
<nik90> dropp: generally if it is a public slot that you defined in your c++ plugin, you should be able to call it as pluginname.slotname()
<dropp> nik90: yes, that's correct.
<nik90> dropp: in the SDK template example, you see them access myType.helloWorld
<dropp> nik90: I defined a signal in the QML file and wantto connect it to a C++ slot
<dropp> nik90: I assumed I have to connect ot from C++?
<nik90> if your signal is called "signal clicked()" for instance .. you could do
<nik90> onClicked: { myType.slotFunction() }
<nik90> this way everytime your signal is called, the c++ slot is called
<nik90> that's one way of doing it
<dropp> okay, will it send a signal or just call the slot?
<nik90> well when you signal is fired, the signal will take care of calling the slot.
<nik90> so in your qml side, you will need to ensure that your signal is called appropriately
<dropp> nik90: let me try
<dropp> nik90: i think it doesn't work. QML assumes when I write "onClicked: { ... }" that there is a C++ slot called clicked() (Q_PROPERTY style). This is what I get:
<dropp> nik90: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onClicked"
<dropp> eh sorry, I mean a C++ signal called clicked()
<nik90> I think you're confusing between signals and slots. Slots are functions defined in the c++ plugin that you can call to perform a certain task while signals are used to tracks events.
<nik90> i think it is better you describe what you want to do rather how to debug your issue.
<dropp> sorry, yes, I corrected myself.
<dubstar_04> Hi balloons I don't have it with me. Its on my machine at home. Sorry.
<dropp> Okay, one sec
<nik90> I mentioned that you need to define a signal() in the qml end and then use that to call the c++ plugin slot.
<nik90> so if you didn't define the signal in your qml code, then when you try onClicked: {} it is going to complain that it is missing.
<dropp> nik90: yes, i defined the signal via "signal clicked();"
<dropp> nik90: consider this example: http://andrew-jones.com/blog/qml2-to-c-and-back-again-with-signals-and-slots/ there is a section called "Emitting a signal from QML and listening to it from C++"
<dropp> nik90: this is exactly what I want to do, except that I don't have the mainView object to connect them
<dropp> QObject::connect(window, SIGNAL(submitTextField(QString)), &handleTextField, SLOT(handleSubmitTextField(QString)));
<dropp> I don't have the "window" object in the SDK example
<nik90> hmm yes I see
<dropp> It would be great if I could connect it from the QML side. I defined the signal though, yet it still complains as described above.
<nik90> dropp: Here's what's I tried...http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735792/ ... calling the signal in the qml end worked for me
<popey> mzanetti: meeting?
<mzanetti> popey, coming
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, small question about our TextField implementation. I can see in the API that we have maximumLength property as well, but it doesn't seem to do anything (contrary to the same example with QtQuick.Controls 1.3), is that known? (I'm using Ubuntu.Components 1.2)
<didrocks> zsombi: forget me, seems to have been my bad :)
<popey> nik90: when do you want r280 uploaded?
<nik90> popey: that's your call
<nik90> popey: I have a few others MPs to merge to trunk now that the update has been approved.
<popey> nik90: oh, okay. I'll upload it in a little bit today then
<nik90> cool
<popey> thanks nik90
<nik90> popey: looks like the new icon will be revealed with the update :)
<popey> nope
<nik90> oh :P
<popey> I am ripping that out and rebuilding the click right now :)
<nik90> damn it .. shouldn't have said anything. ;)
<popey> oh, I was on it :)
<popey> they dont want them going in retail devices till OTA5
<popey> so I have a mental note to do this every time
 * popey is now automating this
<nik90> ah ok..yeah changing them all in one go with OTA-5 will provide a completely fresh experience I guess
<popey> ya
<rhuddie> hi, I'm looking for a way to be able to delete an sms or mms message that I receive during a test, without using the UI to do it. Is there a dbus api I can use to do this?
 * popey hugs zbenjamin 
<popey> nik90: do you have a changelog apread prepared from r192 to r280?
<popey> (for the store)
<popey> there's like a thousand bugs fixed in this ㋛
 * popey makes http://pad.ubuntu.com/ClockAppChangeLog
<dubstar_04> balloons is your still about this is the code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11736334/
<nik90> popey: http://pad.ubuntu.com/clock-app-changelog
<nik90> popey: wouldn't that work?
<nik90> popey: nvr mind..I see your more compact and cleaner changelog
<zbenjamin> popey: huh?
<zbenjamin> popey: what was the hug for?
<dubstar_04> could anyone tell me how to get the textfield to fill the rest of the space? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11736334/
<nik90> dubstar_04: if you give me 5 mins I can :)
<popey> zbenjamin: just a hug of appreciation
<DanChapman> awww
<popey> nik90: yeah, nobody reads them anyway :)
<dubstar_04> nik90 i'm just about to put my daughter in bed. I will be back later. Thank you.
 * zbenjamin hugs popey back :D
<popey> \o/
<popey> nik90: done
<nik90> \o/
<popey> Thanks for the hard work!
<nik90> wow clock is 12.8 mb? since when?
<popey> fat package
<nik90> np :)
<nik90> ah yes
<dpm> literally fat :)
<nik90> :P
<popey> adb shell sudo rm -rf /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/current/lib/*86*
<popey> :)
<nik90> popey: is this something snappy might do in the future?
<nik90> s/might/will
<popey> oh god, you'll wake ogra_
<popey> telling us how snappy fixes everything
<nik90> oh boy I woke the giant
<ogra_> snappy will fix everything
<popey> BINGO!
<nik90> dubstar_04: this should make you happy ;) paste.ubuntu.com/11736334/
<balloons> nik90, wins :-)
<nik90> balloons: ?
<nik90> dubstar_04: sry, this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/11736432/ .. (wrong link before)
<dpm> ogra_, now that we've got your attention... :) Quick question about the ancient click and dpkg technologies: so I'm trying to install a .click on the unity8 LXC container, which fails. Then I tried to see if it can be installed on a unity7 session, where I'm getting this error - do you happen to know why it's failing complaining about dpkg?
<dpm> ogra_, as per http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11736394/
<ogra_> because click uses dpkg for unpacking i think
<dpm> popey, so I gave the dekko installation another go, but this time from my unity7 session. I didn't succeed, but this time I know at least why it's stalled: it's trying to show the sudo graphical prompt and it can't
<ogra_> i dont really know the details of click
<nik90> balloons: btw I'm reviewing your branch..I might not understand the CMakeParserPlugin.py stuff..but I will test the whole thing out and comment in the MP
<dpm> ogra_, nm, thank you anyway
<ogra_> dpm, sergiusens might know more than I
<dubstar_04> nik90 how do isend hugs??
<dpm> sergiusens, would you be able to help with this? ^^
<dpm> sergiusens, essentially, it's about bug 1466432
<ubot5> bug 1466432 in unity8-lxc (Ubuntu) "Cannot install click packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466432
<nik90> dubstar_04: lol..just enjoy..feel free to ping me in case you hit any other road bumps.
<balloons> nik90, awesome.
<balloons> more or less things should be better / easier for building and running the tests now
<dubstar_04> are row layouts in the sdk docs?
<nik90> balloons: ok. btw I need some help with the transition to the 15.04 framework..the AP tests are failing because the MainView is incorrectly referenced now in the clock app tests.
<DanChapman> dubstar_04: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquicklayouts-index.html
<nik90> dubstar_04: I don't think so..usually I just use upstream qt docs when using qt components. as simple as that.
<dubstar_04> thanks DanChapman
<dubstar_04> thanks nik90
<dpm> hi jdstrand, would you be able to comment on the apparmor part of bug 1466009?
<ubot5> bug 1466009 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Cannot add U1 account on Unity8 Desktop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1466009
<nik90> dubstar_04: also the upstream qt docs that DanChapman linked are very well displayed with good styling that I like very much.
<kass117> hello . I have a bq 4.5 . how can I test my first "hello word" application using my phone .
<nik90> kass117: hello. I suggest you take a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/ to get started.
<sergiusens> dpm: ogra_ nik90 i'm just guessing, but you may not have a click database initialized
<nik90> sergiusens: ? .. I think you meant popey
<sergiusens> nik90: maybe, I haven't really read the backlog in detail :-P
<dpm> sergiusens, thanks. In case it's that, how do you initialize one?
<sergiusens> nik90: btw, what happened to flashback?
<nik90> sergiusens: its in deep slumber atm..
<dpm> sergiusens, I did then run 'click install', as per the suggestion on the original failure message, but that didn't work either (btw, what's the recommendation, to use pkcon or click install?) -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11736490/
<nik90> sergiusens: I just felt like contributing to projects which has more than 1 person ... makes it more interesting
<dpm> good news for podbird :-)
<nik90> sergiusens: with flashback I got to worry about everything..and also it required massive rewrite due to API v2 and local data caching.
<nik90> dpm: ;)
<popey> nik90: shame really, flashback is one of those apps we loved to show off to people
<sergiusens> dpm: pkcon install won't work unless you have the right security polkit bits setup
<popey> sergiusens: That's what we're missing - and no idea how to set that up
<sergiusens> popey: dpm https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/databases.html
<nik90> popey: hopefully podbird will take over that need
<popey> podbird is also awesome of course :)
<dpm> sergiusens, and on the question of using pkcon install-local vs. click install? What's the recommended tool?
<popey> well, given running click tells you to run pkcon :)
<popey> it feels like there's some fu being done on the click based touch images which isn't being done on the unity8lxc image
<sergiusens> popey: dpm you would need to setup the polkit rules, check the phone, under /etc/polkit something
<sergiusens> popey: dpm and I think the right bits for polkit are in lxc-android-config
<dpm> popey, well, what confused me was the other way round: pkcon tells you to use click: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11736394/
<dpm> L24
<popey> thats a red herring
<popey> dodgy click package IMO
<popey> you need to be doing the install inside the container
<popey> oh, you are?
<dpm> popey, I tried it inside the container, it failed on "Waiting for authentication". Then I tried outside to see if it'd work (I didn't expect it to), and that's that pastebin ^
<popey> waiting on authentication is basically "where's the sudo prompt"
<dpm> exactly
<dpm> and it shows the prompt on a unity7 session, but not on a unity8 one
<popey> if you do it via ssh then use the unity8-setup maint thing, it _does_ prompt you for your sudo password
<popey> just not from inside the terminal on the machine
<popey> not sure how you're getting a graphical prompt
<dpm> popey, I'm not sure why you're using unity8-setup to install clicks
<popey> because I had no terminal on it
<dpm> popey, you mean lxc-console
<popey> so ssh'ed in to the machine than used the unity8 script to get "into" the lxc
<popey> yes
<dpm> ok, gotcha.
<dpm> yeah, I've tried all these options
<popey> but, I agree with sergiusens, we need the polkit bits
<dpm> seems like it, yes
<dpm> sergiusens, does this look like what would be needed to have installed? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11736562/
<dpm> doesn't seem to list any polkit rules, though
<popey> yeah, no mention of PolicyKit or polkit through the source package
<dpm> the policykit-1 package seems to include the contents of what's under /etc/polkit
<kalikiana> I wonder if you could take a look if I'm missing something here... https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientationManual/+merge/254753 I can't make tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/components/test_popover.py work, it reliably hits the wrong button, small instead of huge, that is true even if I replace the test case so it's not
<kalikiana> a simple race condition
<kalikiana> ^^ brendand
<sergiusens> popey: looking at the phone now, but yeah, polkit bits are gone
<nik90> balloons: commented on your MR. minor confusion but otherwise looks good.
<balloons> nik90, for your paste, how did you build it?
<nik90> balloons: on a vivid desktop
<balloons> I meant the location. You still have to build it; it simply doesn't matter where you do so
<nik90> balloons: I called cmake and make right from the root directory without creating any special builddir
<balloons> nik90, ahh indeed
<nik90> balloons: reading your MP description, I got the impression that a special builddir wasn't necessary. I am fine with it, just wondering if that's what you expected.
<balloons> nik90, I expected you to be able to build in whatever folder you wish
<balloons> so you are correct.
<nik90> ok
<balloons> let me merge trunk and check
<nik90> dubstar_04: you might want to use paste.ubuntu.com to paste stuff.
<balloons> queue bzr love
<balloons> nik90, indeed so something isn't quite right. I guess I should look closer
<nik90> balloons: if you want you could do that in the next MP and let this be only about the Emulators.py to __init.py__ change
<balloons> nik90, ohh lol, I see the issue. Curious how that got reverted
<nik90> ah cool
<balloons> boom works.. let me try a few different ways of building to make doubly sure
<nik90> ok...ping me when you're done and I will test and approve.
<nik90> also changelog pls :)
<balloons> I updated the changelog already so ;-)
<nik90> karni: hey, I know you are EOD, but pls do ping me tomorrow when you're free.
<karni> nik90: I'm not EOD :) what's up?
 * karni still @work
<nik90> karni: oh .. you work late ;)
<karni> I'm quite busy these days
<nik90> karni: anyway I wanted to help migrate telegram over to ubuntu-sdk-15.04 in order to use the new sdk listitems. It will greatly help with performance issues IMO.
<nik90> karni: however I seem to be out of touch with the whole building and testing telegram. I might need help with that.
<balloons> nik90, so how do things work now if you use the SDK to build the app?
<balloons> nik90, basically the changes mean the tests read the cmakelists.txt.user file and find the build dir. Then go looking inside of it for what needs to be launched. I noticed when the SDK does it's out of tree build, things seem a bit off
<nik90> balloons: What do you mean by using the sdk to build the app? I just open the cmakelist which it then uses to build the app and deploy to the phone to run it.
<balloons> nik90, I simply meant, rather than using cmake from the command line, instead let the sdk build it
 * balloons compares
<nik90> balloons: ah ok..hmm I could try that..
<balloons> that doesn't seem to work as it doesn't put the qml in the build folder
<nik90> balloons: I know that when I build stuff using the SDK, it creates a builddir outside my project directory and goes about its buisness
<balloons> yea.. weird, it looks the same
<balloons> ok
<nik90> yea at some point my cmake understanding goes out of the window when it does stuff like that
<balloons> lol
<nik90> shall I start to test your branch?
<nik90> all pushed
<nik90> ?
<balloons> 1 sec
<balloons> pushed rev 288
 * nik90 tests
<balloons> argh, bzr keeps wiping my stuff
<balloons> nik90, I can say it's not doing what I want it to
<nik90> balloons: it works from root, but when I create a builddir it fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737282/
<nik90> it seems unable to find the c++ plugin DateTime
<balloons> so basically I can change the default to 'builddir' again
<nik90> yeah I suppose :P
<balloons> nik90, but that said.. I don't see any binaries or qml in the build dir. I think this is incorrect
<nik90> balloons: I see the binaries in the builddir though..all 3 of them
<dubstar_04> how can i get data from a model of an OptionSelector when i have the selected index?
<balloons> nik90, maybe it just hates me. Where are they?
<nik90> balloons: inside builddir/backend/plugin-name/*.so
<nik90> dubstar_04: sec, /me checks api
<nik90> dubstar_04: can you provide code with the optionselector..I don't see any obvious API methods for it..but can give it a shot
<nik90> balloons: but I don't see qml code..the qml folders are just filled .cmake files
<balloons> nik90, right.. I think I've got things sorted now
<dubstar_04> nik90 i expected it to be something like OptionSelector.model.index.name
<nik90> dubstar_04: may be its something with get() .. I used this a long long time ago..may be I should dig up old clock app code to check ;P
<nik90> popey: erm -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1466648
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466648 in Ubuntu Clock App "Current click package in the store ships with files from other core apps" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: probably that's why the fat package was fat indeed
<balloons> nik90, ok, I feel good about this: rev 290
 * nik90 updates and tests
<dubstar_04> nik90 I've don it now. model.get(Index).data
<nik90> balloons: I'm afraid it fails with the builddir..http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737376/
<dubstar_04> I had model in a seperate QML file and it wasnt working
<nik90> dubstar_04: ah awesome man..I suspected get() .. but wasn't sure
<dropp> nik90: sorry for the delay. It works now! :) Thank you!
<dropp> I forgot to put the "page." before test()
<dropp> in "page.test()" that is
<dropp> thanks again and bb
<ahoneybun> is there a way to pull information (html) from a site and display it a custom way?
<dubstar_04> Anyone awake to help with publishing apps?
<nik90> dubstar_04: sup again ;)
<dubstar_04> I have these errors: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/L5QryBwOHRHW_DTf6i6W033coI2z-HrPqaFbIPS5W-4X=w1074-h671-no
<nik90> dubstar_04: which button did you press? validate existing click package or build and validate click?
<nik90> dubstar_04: also do you have a source zip somewhere I can test on my local machine
<dubstar_04> build and validate
<nik90> dubstar_04: frankly no idea why you see that. want me to test and build you a click?
<dubstar_04> I will send you a zip but i would rather know what was going wrong and build the click myself.
<nik90> dubstar_04: well I can atleast confirm it is not an issue with your click and help you debug
<nik90> dubstar_04: https://imgur.com/gVoAae5
<dubstar_04> do i need to change the name?
<nik90> dubstar_04: not sure..I am opening the askubuntu link shown for more info..
<nik90> https://askubuntu.com/questions/417371/what-does-functional-qml-applicationname-matches-manifest-mean/417372
<nik90> it seems correct to me
<nik90> not sure why it is complaining
<nik90> although when running on the phone, the UI is a bit messed up
 * nik90 takes a screenshot
<nik90> https://imgur.com/OASYfEt
<nik90> it seems the width is not respected, causing stuff to be cut out
<dubstar_04> what would cause that?
<nik90> normally when you run on the phone, it should dynamically adjust the appplication size to the phone dimensions.
<nik90> dubstar_04: I am going to create a new project and copy files over to see if it fixed it.
<nik90> then we look at the code diff to spot the mistake
<dubstar_04> cool thanks
<dubstar_04> nik90 what if you change the name in the manifest to MachinistsMate.marthamengineering
<dubstar_04> with capitals?
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> dubstar_04: I created a sample project where I called it machinistmatenik90.nik90 and that worked..
<nik90> changing the capitals didnt help
<nik90> with my sample project the width is not respected either when I copied over your code
<nik90> frankly this is puzzling and annoying :P
<dubstar_04> I think I might have to leave it tonight. I'm up for work in 5 hrs. Thanks for all the help.
<nik90> dubstar_04: same gtg sleep.
<nik90> dubstar_04: will check tomorrow when I find time
<nik90> dubstar_04: found it!
<dubstar_04> Thanks again.
<balloons> nik90, sorry crazy storm and power outage
<nik90> balloons: where is this adventurous place do you live in ?
<balloons> the US ;p
<nik90> not sure if you got my msgs before the storm
<nik90> balloons: rev 290 AP tests fail when using builddir I am afraid.
<nik90> .http://paste.ubuntu.com/11737376/
<balloons> nik90, yes I saw. It's weird because it worked for me, but not on a fresh checkout. I do get why it doesn't work tho
<nik90> balloons: hmm not on a fresh checkout..seems like bzr is messing with you then
<balloons> nik90, so what we can do is support builddir, or the sdk.. which is an improvement from before
<balloons> but, not any arbitrary directory
<nik90> balloons: its your call. As long as the README files instructions are up to date we should be fine.
<nik90> the only reason I am not a fan of building in the root dir is to avoid getting it dirty
<nik90> which is why we used the builddir setup
<balloons> yea.. I just wanted to support any arbitrary directory
<balloons> so you didn't have to say 'builddir'
<balloons> but the sdk support is really nice, so
<nik90> hmm true
<nik90> dropp: before you left I was about to say that the method described in the blog post you linked seems like a better way of doing things and that you should get the help of someone else here to figure that out.
<dropp> nik90: sorry, i had to go... i found another site showing even more advanced ways of connecting (from QML)
<nik90> dropp: can you paste the link here. I'll like to learn as well
<dropp> nik90: http://doc.qt.io/qt-4.8/qmlevents.html
<dropp> it features a .connect() from QML
<balloons> nik90, ok, pushed rev 291. This should let you build with SDK, and it will find the directory and use it, or use builddir
<balloons> really sad we don't generate a file we can parse via cmake otherwise
<nik90> balloons: so I build using the sdk and then run the tests from the terminal as usual?
<balloons> the sdk creates one..
<balloons> nik90, yep you can do that.. Or follow the readme
<balloons> if Akiva finishes his plugin soon, you'll be all set to run them as a run config in the SDK
<dropp> nik90: however, it seems that the signal/slot mechanism is not asynchronous, which was the whole point for me to use it
<nik90> balloons: ok. Can I test this tomorrow and then top-approve? Its late here now
<balloons> nik90, yep for sure. So for the messup.. I thought it was all ready to go
<balloons> seems my original tree was a little corrupted or something.. an extra build I guess, that let things work when they shouldn't have :-)
<nik90> balloons: no worries, btw I am noticing test fails in my 15.04 transition branch ... they pass locally on my machine.
<balloons> nik90, test fails on?
<nik90> balloons: test fails on jenkins
<dropp> I have an issue with QAudioRecorder. Sometimes (on the Desktop -- most times on the Nexus4) .start() or .stop() does not return and hangs indefinitely. I was hoping to still have a responsive UI this way...
<balloons> nik90, ahh.. right.. qml tests I assume?
<nik90> balloons: yes
<balloons> nik90, I'll look tomorrow at them as well
<balloons> wow that sentence
<nik90> balloons: ok. I don't want to delay landing features due to testing infrastrcuture .. we can always get back to them later.
<nik90> ;P
<nik90> alrite I am off to sleep..tty tomorrow.
<dropp> gn nik90
<nik90> dropp: gnite
<dropp> Anyone knows whether or not there is a way to asynchronously call a C++ function from QML? Sort of like fire and forget.
<dropp> Because right now, my GUI becomes unresponsive once the QAudioRecorder functions don't return for whatever reason...
<dropp> Hmm
<dropp> Is QAudioRecorder known to be buggy? It seems quite weird that this happens...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-19
<avi_s> hi. my app depend on lib that look for his mo files in /usr/share/locale how can i put the mo file in their place with click package?
<dholbach> good morning
<dropp> Good morning!
<dropp> type=1400 audit(1434697034.532:184): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="myap.bb_MyApp_0.1" name="/home/phablet/.local/share/" pid=9611 comm="qtc_device_debu" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<dropp> Anyone has an idea how to either remove this requirement from my app or to get permission to use it (i.e., which policy do I have to include)?
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ^ is this something to do with debugging?
<zbenjamin> dropp: thats probably not the real problem, do you have the full output?
<zbenjamin> dropp: that error message comes from the debug helper script, it is testing wether it is running confined or not
<zbenjamin> dropp: normally it should not be visible
<zbenjamin> dropp: did you get that from QtC output or directly from syslog?
<dropp> zbenjamin: directly from syslog, the debug output says something else, one sec
<dropp> zbenjamin: hm, ok, no. i saw this message sometimes: shm_open() failed: Permission denied
<dropp> but that doesn't have anything to do with it
<zbenjamin> dropp: as i said the apparmor message you posted is a result of running from QtC. Our helper scripts need to know if they run confined or not. If you sue the Publish page to install your app on the device that error should be gone
<zbenjamin> s/sue/use
<dropp> okay thanks! I have another issue and I'm kind of desperate since I can't solve it...
<dropp> So sorry... :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> after updating my bq/rc-proposed the clock application vanished from the dash
<seb128> popey, is that expected?
<popey> seb128: uh. lemme try too
<seb128> I got r41
<seb128> as an update
<seb128> not that I also had the clock app in the updates list but I didn't install that one
<seb128> decided to go for the image update first
<popey> there is a problem with the clock click, which I emailed the landing guys about last night, i have a new one to upload
<popey> → #ubuntu-ci-eng
<seb128> right, sorry for the wrong channel
<popey> no, its fine :)
<dropp> Is there any known problem when using QAudioRecorder? It's so weird since when starting to .record() the internal status does not change from StartingStatus(4) to RecordingStatus(5) and therefore freezes the app. On the desktop it freezes 1 out of 10 times, on the devices it's now more like 9 out of 10 times.
<dropp> I'm sorry, I asked this question a couple of times already. I don't know when is the best time (of day) to ask here...
<didrocks> zsombi: hey! I was wondering if you had any sample for the new style system for simple case (like I just want to edit one component and not the whole app theme as in your blog post)? I see a lot of applications are using TextFieldStyle {}, a sample would be nice I guess
<zbenjamin> didrocks: zsombi is on vacation
<zbenjamin> didrocks: maybe t1mp or kalikiana can help
<didrocks> zbenjamin: oh, thanks for the info!
<didrocks> t1mp, kalikiana : any idea on my theming question sample? ^
<didrocks> t1mp: kalikiana: for instance, I see that http://paste.ubuntu.com/11739136/ is used quite often in core apps, what would be the 1.2 styling equalivent?
<didrocks> equivalent*
<nik90> meles: hey, your clock app patch has been released :)
<t1mp> didrocks: the new theming is well-documented, but I don't see the new docs in the packages or on the website :s
<t1mp> didrocks: if you branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging and qmake && make docs,  there is for example ubuntu-theming-subtheming.html
<t1mp> didrocks: or from overview-ubuntu-sdk.html, click the "Styling" link under General Topics at the top
<t1mp> that would be the 1.3 styling equivalent
<didrocks> t1mp: ah, it's only in 1.3, wasn't that in 1.2 as well?
<t1mp> let me double-check that in the MRs
<nik90> didrocks, t1mp: the 1.2 docs are also missing the Palette values btw..they were there in 1.1 docs.
<didrocks> t1mp: I only see in overview-ubuntu-sdk.html styling of apps theme, not just one component
<didrocks> nik90: indeed
<nik90> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1433121
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1433121 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "SDK docs missing palette values" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> didrocks: turns out it is a sdk documentation bug
<t1mp> didrocks: if you click on Styling, you get a table of contents at the top with "Introduction,  Styles, Themes,  Sub-theming"
<t1mp> at least I get that in the docs created from staging
<meles> nik90: great! But since I use the new version of the app, my alarms just show up but they don't ring or vibrate
<nik90> meles: I cannot reproduce it here..have you tried deleting and recreating the alarms?
<nik90> meles: it seems alarms created before OTA-4 stop working after the upgrade.
<didrocks> t1mp: ah right, that leads to documentation/offline/ubuntu-theming-styles.html
<didrocks> t1mp: which seems exactly what I needed, thanks!
<meles> nik90: yes i did. I also reinstalled the app from the Software Center
<nik90> meles: then no idea..which device and channel are you using?
<t1mp> didrocks: the page with the subtheming is ubuntu-theming-subtheming.html, but it is best to read the other theming pages as well
<t1mp> didrocks: the new theming API is only exposed in 1.3, not in 1.2
<meles> nik90: BQ Aquarius E4.5 stable. So no other reports about this problem yet?
<didrocks> t1mp: ah ok, bad memory, I'm blaming the wine of course! :)
<nik90> meles: doesn't seem to be..will you be online in about 5-6 hours? We will have another developer from indicator-datetime to help us debug then.
<didrocks> t1mp: thanks for the reference!
<nik90> DanChapman: oh man v0.5.4 flies..loving the performance tweaks!
<meles> nik90: no i can't make it.
<nik90> meles: in that case can you create a bug report pls.and upload the following files?
<DanChapman> nik90: :-) yeah it's alot better now. Still some more tweaks to do before i'll be completely happy with it
<nik90> meles: upload the files found in .local/share/evolution/tasks folder pls. That will help us debug
<nik90> DanChapman: the new theme and icon also looks cool.
<meles> nik90: alright. I will make the bugreport in about 1 h
<nik90> meles: cool
<DanChapman> nik90: thanks for the bug :-) out of curiosity have you disabled the body previews because you prefer it without or was it for performance improvements in previous version
<nik90> DanChapman: for performance improvements in previous version..I'll re-enable and check it again now
<nik90> DanChapman: also it keeps the UI clean and simple imo.
<DanChapman> nik90: ah ok well that shouldn't really be an issue now. It's the first screenshot i've seen with it disabled so I had to ask :-) thanks
<popey> balloons: do you know how to re-trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/ReadOnlyCal/+merge/261075 ?
<popey> the links 404
<balloons> popey, yea
<balloons> crazy it fell off the build already
<balloons> popey, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/1198/
<popey> thanks
<mihir> popey: if you get time small MP  https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1464556/+merge/262248
<mihir> to review
<popey> hah, i literally _just_ did it :)
<popey> "Approved by:Alan Pope  a moment ago"
<mihir> wow that was fast :D
<popey> :)
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/ReadOnlyCal/+merge/261075 this looks horribly broken
<popey> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2960/?
<popey> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2960/consoleFull
<popey> wonder if it's the merge that broke it, hiding calendars...
<balloons> horribly broken eh?
<popey> well, lots of tests failing
<popey> as opposed to just one going a but funny :)
<kalikiana> my kingdom for javascript typechecking...
<kalikiana> just wasted a whole half hour because I didn't realize the keyboard constants are spelt differently
<kalikiana> t1mp: review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/shortcuts/+merge/262413 should be mainly straightforward. the new property is what's specified in the menu doc, and I kept UCAction rather than using QAction as the latter isn't C++-friendly and I ran into compatibility issues
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, added to my list ;)
<ogra_> kalikiana, mount -o remount,rw / doesnt know (or need to know) anything about the partitioning ;)
<kalikiana> ogra_: no. but *I* need to :-D
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> you want to install a deb for testing ... the above anbles you to ... and you can remount it ro right after installing the deb
<kalikiana> well, knowing that I need to make / writable as opposed to say /usr
<ogra_> *enables
<ogra_> while touching writable_image is a) a permanent thing b) does a reboot after which your system is already tainted by files written to places that nromally would never be written to c) if additiojnally you used apt it is messed up already anyway and totally not comparable to the enduser system anymore
<ogra_> and d) my typing sucks massively :P
<popey> brobostigon: lots of places, depends which bit - most are linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<popey> brendand: ask if you need help identifying which component to file a bug in
<kalikiana> ogra_: so that answers my question: it's a stupid historic mistake that this was ever even added and spread as the standard way of doing things
<kalikiana> given that it IS begin used for silo testing
<popey> oops, wrong channel
<ogra_> kalikiana, it is helpful for working on the plumbing ... but thats about it
<ogra_> and yeah, its a historical thing
<kalikiana> so... who do I talk to to get rid of it? your wording makes me think it's irresponsible to even have it
<ogra_> kalikiana, but being used for silo testing on freshly flashed devices is ok
<kalikiana> why is that okay?
<ogra_> the risk here is that you just keep it that way ... or even worse ... apply an OTA on top of it somehow
<kalikiana> right. which almost definitely will happen if you get development updates
<ogra_> the citrain tool will only pull and install the changed packages and make sure the system level changes are as small as possible ... as lon as you do it on a freshly flashed device this is fine
<ogra_> as soon as writable changes accumulated it isnnt anymore
<ogra_> well, "fine" for some value of fine ...
<ogra_> the only really clean way to test silos would be to have one image build per silo and actually flash a readonly image with the change
<ogra_> (which is what i'm proposing since we started with the phones ... prob is that this needs enormous amounts of resources)
<ogra_> (and time indeed)
<kalikiana> ogra_: and you still need autopilot packages on there
<kalikiana> as long as that can't be solved with a snap/click
<ogra_> yeah, thats on the TODO to be fixed since 2 years :P
<ogra_> (dropping autopilot into home without making the image writable and some such)
<ogra_> snapy can solve parts of that
<ogra_> and luckily snappy doesnt hhave dpkg or apt at all ... so the reason for making an image writable is gone :)
<popey> s/the/one/
<ogra_> popey, what are the others ?
<ogra_> specifically on snappy
<popey> I don't know yet, but I think it's misleading to assume people only go rw for apt
<ogra_> (where you would anyway install a snap instead of making anything writable)
<popey> that assumes the snap exists
<ogra_> if it doesnt you can use snapcraft to create it with a few commands
<ogra_> surely easier than having to re-flash after you made your system writagble and cant boot anymore :)
<popey> again, assumption
<popey> I don't think this constant "everthing that isn't snappy is crappy" attitude is healthy
<ogra_> i dont say that
<popey> it's inferred
<ogra_> hacking your device and asking for support or blaming us for the breakage is crappy though ... has nothing to do with snappy
<ogra_> snpppy is simply a solution to many of these issues ... i'm not saying our current setup is crappy ... as long as you use it the right way
<popey> That's not how it comes over to me.
<ogra_> sorry then, i'll try to work on my wording
<popey> We have thousands of devices running pre-snappy software out there. They need support.
<popey> Paying customers even.
<popey> The "snappy fixes that" answer doesn't help them at all.
<ogra_> well, they will get snappy installs at some point ...
<renatu> charles, hi I just noticed that after I change the device timezone the indicator does not get updated
<charles> renatu, in meeting, will pong in a bit
<charles> renatu, what device/image are you using?
<renatu> charles, mako Ubuntu 15.10 :D
<renatu> r225
<charles> renatu, k. will test here
<t1mp> renatu: hello
<t1mp> renatu: I'm trying to build and run messaging-app on my laptop, but I get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11740498/ any ideas?
<renatu> t1mp, hi
<renatu> t1mp, you need address-book-service running
<t1mp> renatu: how do I get that?
<renatu> t1mp, and you need "qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin' installed
<renatu> t1mp, install 'address-book-service' package
<t1mp> I have both
<renatu> t1mp, looks like you have a old version of qtdeclarative5-qtcontacts-plugin
<t1mp> I have   Installed: 5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu9
<t1mp> renatu: ok, thanks. I'll try to get a newer version later.
<balloons> popey, re: calendar tests, I ran trunk and had 9 failures. The failures in the MP are interesting; the first fails because the new event page is missing the calendar selector.. A real issue :-)
<t1mp> renatu: is the latest version in vivid?
<popey> heh
<t1mp> renatu: I realized I'm on utopic. That may be the problem. Upgrading now.
<t1mp> renatu: or do I need wiley?
<renatu> t1mp, should works with vivid
<balloons> nik90, I too get some failures for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/migrate-to-15.04-framework/+merge/260336 on my desktop
<nik90> balloons: AP or QML ones?
<nik90> balloons: I need to quickly run out to do some grocery shopping..when I get back I will take a closer look at it. Meanwhile can you attach your failure logs that I can use to debug further.
 * nik90 brb in 45 mins
<balloons> nik90, qml ones, as you wanted me to have a look
<balloons> nik90, just confirming that my results seem to match jenkinsis all
<mzanetti> rpadovani, http://notyetthere.org/data/video20150619_113725894.mp4
<rpadovani> mzanetti, /o\ wow dude, that's awesome!
<rpadovani> popey, ^^
<popey> Ya!
<dpm> nice one mzanetti!
<ogra_> geez 6AM ?!?
<dpm> mzanetti, something else: on your e-mail to the user who was trying to run Notes on a Unity 7 desktop: "and then you can set up the account in the normal unity7 system settings" <- does that work? Last time I tried it (on utopic, though) I had to install the phone's system-settings app for the account to be configured, as unity7's system settings wouldn't add it
<mihir> popey: ping
<mzanetti> dpm, for me the phone one doesn't work, only unity7s settings thing
<mzanetti> ogra_, not sure... maybe there's UTC issue still
<dpm> ok, probably things have changed in vivid
<mzanetti> dpm, no, for me it was always like that
<mzanetti> dpm, it fails to show the username, but still works
<ogra_> mzanetti, yeah, just dont forget tomorrow is saturday, you may sleep in :)
<dpm> mzanetti, weird. At some point I had to install system-settings and a bunch of other deps to make it work. Good to know it works seamlessly on a desktop (even without username)
<mzanetti> :)
<nik90> Does anyone know more about OAuth2? I am trying to register my app to Trakt, and they are requesting for a redirect_url. I am sure what to enter there.
<ogra_> nik90, i bet dobey
<dobey> huh?
<ogra_> you dont ?
<dobey> oh
<nik90> dobey: I have some basic questions about OAuth2.
<dobey> nik90: https://www.ubuntu.com/, if you're asking in reference to redirect_url to use with an online-accounts plug-in
<dobey> nik90: basically, see what the google/twitter/etc plug-ins are doing and roughly copy it, adjusting for whatever service you're using needs
<nik90> dobey: No this is for a 3rd party service called Trakt (trakt.tv). Their API v2 dictates users login using OAuth2. So while trying to register my app with them, I am asking to enter a redirect_url.
<nik90> dobey: Do I need to use a online-accounts plug-in?
<dobey> nik90: you're writing an ubuntu app no? i think you should probably be providing a plug-in for online-accounts for the login to the service, yes
<dobey> like untappd, meetup, fitbit, etc scopes do
<nik90> ok
<mhall119> balloons: that autopilot plugin for the SDK is fantastic
<balloons> mhall119, isn't it just? :-)
<balloons> it just needs to land!
<davidcalle> alex-abreu, I want to buy you and marcus a TON of beer. That is all.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-20
<DanChapman> how can we encourage users to file bug reports? a review saying "Doesn't Start anymore after the latest Update" is no help what so ever.
<mcphail> DanChapman: ha - though I was going to have to visit #dekko again after the recent update. Immediate segfault on opening, but no problems since :)
<popey> DanChapman: you're not exactly short of bug reports :)
<nik90> popey: we should have a "file a dekko bug" sprint ;)
<nik90> DanChapman: btw the store screenshots needs a update with the new header colors.
<dubstar_04> is there any documentation for the bottom edge menu / panel?
<nik90> dubstar_04: like the bottom edge that address book, browser app uses?
<popey> SQUEEE! Pebble Time arrives on Monday. Wonder if anyone is working on something for Ubuntu :)
<dubstar_04> popey do you know if there are any docs for the bottom edge menu / draw thingy?
<popey> no
<dubstar_04> no you don't or no there aren’t?
<popey> Q: do you know if
<popey> A: no
<popey> :)
<dubstar_04> :(
 * nik90 is probably invisible
<dubstar_04> nik90 are you invisible?
<popey> 21:06 < nik90> dubstar_04: like the bottom edge that address book, browser app uses?
<nik90> dubstar_04: I asked if you're looking documentation like the bottom edge that web browser uses ;)
<dubstar_04> nik90 sorry i missed that. yes thats the bottom edge.
<nik90> dubstar_04: there is no official sdk component for it yet. However all the apps that have a bottom edge are using this -> https://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/pagewithbottomedge.html
<nik90> dubstar_04: the whole component code is at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/component-store/trunk.14.10/view/head:/curated-store/ComponentStore/PageWithBottomEdge/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<nik90> if you want to to just copy and paste
<dubstar_04> im installing ucs now. these docs are awesome!!
<nik90> dubstar_04: ;)
<dropp> guys, I'm really having big issues with an app that I am developing. calling the record() function on a QAudioRecorder sometimes freezes the app, and I am almost certain that this is not my fault. is it possible that the SDK induces bugs into Qt?
<dropp> The disassembly looks like a syscall does not return
<dropp> i'm really stuck here since a few days
<dropp> On the other hand, I probably don't fully understand the disassembly
<dropp> actually .record() does return, but the internal state doesn't change from StartingStatus to RecordingStatus
<dropp> additional calls to record() have no effect
<dropp> i anyone here willing to help me test this issue?
<dropp> i have a MWE that demonstrates my problem
<dropp> working from QtCreator SDK
<dropp> at least someone tell me what to do? filing a bug will take ages for anyone to look at this
<dropp> screw this
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-06-21
<Zerock> Anyone understand what's going on here? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30964715/autotools-build-fail-on-ubuntu
<nik90> popey: can you link me to the weather app design doc pls..I seem to have lost the link
<nik90> popey: nvr mind, I am an idiot..(just needed to look at my google drive)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, still some issues with tablet mode: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/improve-viewer/+merge/262162
<mzanetti> rpadovani, ack
<rpadovani> mzanetti, did you push somewhere the code of the contenthub demo app you talked about during last meeting? :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani, ah, no didn't do that yet
<mzanetti> rpadovani, I just dropped it here: lp:~mzanetti/+junk/contenthubtest
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, I'll take a look
<mzanetti> rpadovani, I think I've fixed the push notification stuff now. will push in a bit
<rpadovani> great!
<mzanetti> rpadovani, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-enable-push/+merge/262541
<mzanetti> rpadovani, fixed the review issues
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks, I'll take a look to both branch in a couple of hours
<dubstar_04> nek90 is there anyway to close the bottom edge tabs with code? https://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/bottomedgetabs.html#properties
<dubstar_04> nik90 ^^
<nik90> dubstar_04: I haven't used that component before..check with the component author..if there is indeed such a property, we can get it added to the documentation.
<dubstar_04> ok. thank you.
<dubstar_04> nik90 which component is it that alarms uses?
<nik90> dubstar_04: alarms uses PageWithBottomEdge
<dubstar_04> https://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/pagewithbottomedge.html?
<nik90> yes
<dubstar_04> thats the one I am using. Sorry. so you know if this can be closed programatically?
<nik90> dubstar_04: I guess you could technically call the pagestack pop() function to close it progamatically
<nik90> that's would be the same as pressing the back button
<dubstar_04> nik90 yep. works great!!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-20
<kalikiana> t1mp: FYI I filed bug 1594281
<ubot5> bug 1594281 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Can't override overflow menu delegate in ActionBar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594281
<t1mp> Ok
<kalikiana> Femma: I added a UX task for bug 1594281 - it'd be great to have a default design for Dekko/Telegram style menus that we can have in the theme out of the box
<ubot5> bug 1594281 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Can't override overflow menu delegate in ActionBar" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594281
<Femma> thanks kalikiana can you assign me to it pls?
<kalikiana> Femma: I'm afraid not. It's impossible for me to assign UX tasks to anyone (I tried other names, never get any results).
<Femma> kalikiana:  ok I shall assign it to myself.
<t1mp> kalikiana: small review? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixI18nDocs/+merge/297916
<t1mp> Femma: we cannot assign people in the ubuntu-ux project. I'm not sure why, perhaps the ubuntu-sdk-team needs to be given more permissions to do so
<Femma> t1mp:  Ok cool, I thik Davide will be taking over triaging anyway as our new pm
<kalikiana> t1mp: Yummy, doc fixes. Very nice.
 * ogra_ takes a bite
<Femma> davidcalle:  see t1mp comment above please
<Femma> wrong davidcalle I think
<Femma> sorry
<kalikiana> zsombi_: t1mp: Feel free to comment on bug 1594400 if you've got a strong opinion - I commented what seems sensible to me, but can be convinced to change my stance
<ubot5> bug 1594400 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Wrong statement about "persistentSelection" property of TextArea" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594400
<zsombi_> kalikiana: just did :)
<kalikiana> zsombi_: Hmmm not sure what you mean by "can comment to Qt". Our docs clearly state "By default this is set to true." https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.TextArea/#persistentSelection-prop
<kalikiana> And that's - depending on the version of Qt apparently - wrong.
<zsombi_> kalikiana: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-textedit.html#persistentSelection-prop
<zsombi_> kalikiana: so this is even more complicated...
<zsombi_> kalikiana: while in our docs appears as enum, it is a boolean...
<kalikiana> zsombi_: I have no idea why it says "enum" there, that's another problem...
<kalikiana> To me it seems most predictable to set the default in TextArea, that way there's no second-guessing and we know what to expect.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-21
<kalikiana> t1mp: FYI if you noticed several rebuilds of your fixI18nDocs going by that's me trying to fix autolanding in Jenkins and re-trying
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok, thanks
<t1mp> kalikiana: do we know what is wrong with jenkins?
<kalikiana> t1mp: It's failing to grab the build artifacts, for now I'm trying to make it skip in that case so that it doesn't prevent autolandings
<kalikiana> (If you noticed some "tar" or "cp" commands with 'not found' that's it)
<t1mp> why? does some filesystem not get mounted?
<capum321> hello! I am trying to compile mono-addins package as dependency to build a monodevelop 6.0 which doesn't exist in repositories. get this error http://dpaste.com/2PBR989 - - - the package is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono-addins/1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3 ->  mono-addins_1.0+git20130406.adcd75b-3.debian.tar.gz
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-22
<mike00> is there any appdevs in chat who can help me with U1db ?
<popey> mike00: kalikiana_ may be able to help
<mike00> ok, thanks popey
<kalikiana_> mike00: What seems to be the problem?
<mike00> it seems I have no module
<mike00> installed
<mike00> kalikiana_: when I write "import U1db 1.0 as U1db" it's underlined...
<mike00> sorry kalikiana_, the module is installed, I was confused with another module
<mike00> but I can understand how U1db works...
<kalikiana_> What kit are you using?
<kalikiana_> U1Db isn't in the "Desktop" kit afair so you need an armhf or i386 chroot.
<mike00> so I have to run the project on the phone?
<kalikiana_> Not necessarily, although there's (currently) no one-click way to run something out of a chroot.
<kalikiana_> You need to set the environment yourself
<kalikiana_> Arguably a phone is a lot easier, depending on what you're experienced with.
<mike00> I'm not so expert so I think the phone is ok
<mike00> but how can I set a database to save data on the phone?
<mike00> kalikiana_ I tried to follow the guide here "https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/U1db.tutorial/" but I didn't understand how u1db works...
<mike00> I get this code (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17688151/) from internet and when I try to run in on the pc, close the app and rerun, the app keep the changes I saved in the Db
<mike00> now I installed the app on the phone but it doesn't work....
<mike00> kalikiana_ can you help me?
<kalikiana_> mike00: There's no applicationName
<mike00> is it a big problem?
<kalikiana_> On the phone, under confinement, it won't be using the correct folder to save the file
<kalikiana_> Which depends on the name
<kalikiana_> The name is something like "mike.myapp"
<kalikiana_> You should see it in QtCreator
<mike00> ok thanks kalikiana_, I'll try
<mike00> thanks, kalikiana_ now the app works also on the phone
<kalikiana_> Cool
<kalikiana_> t1mp: re AdaptivePageLayout.implicitHeaderHeight/maximumHeaderHeight (bug 1540240), your proposed API seems reversed to me. I'd rather expect a property in PageHeader to say "don't grow this one to fit other headers" and have APL respect that. That way you're not tying Page to APL in a weird way and it actually seems more intuitive to me for the use case.
<ubot5> bug 1540240 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Automatic Header height adjustment should be optional " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540240
<t1mp> kalikiana_: agreed, I now also think that the header needs an additional property
<t1mp> kalikiana_: but maybe Header, not PageHeader. Since you may want to disable the auto-height even if you have a custom header
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Yeah, it's a more fundamental behavior that doesn't depend on the "convenience" of PageHeader.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: Page.header could be set to a non-Header Item.. but then app devs can add the property there themselves
<t1mp> alternatively, we can change the default behavior to not automatically change the height of the headers in the columns, and set a property to make it change..
<t1mp> but that would be changing the current behavior
<kalikiana_> t1mp: PageHeader could have a different default behavior than Header (which imho is fine to require to get this functionality)
<kalikiana_> It might make that PageHeader is the one more tailored towards the preferred UX
<kalikiana_> +sense
<t1mp> so I could add something PageHeader { property bool keepHeight: false }
<t1mp> and if the property does not exist, it is assumed to be 'true'?
<t1mp> so Header / Item heights would not be automatically updated.
<t1mp> hmm, keepHeight is not good. Better a property that indicates that the header height will be updated when set to 'true'.
<t1mp> PageHeader.automaticHeight: true
<kalikiana_> Yeah, that sounds sensible to me.
<t1mp> and Page.header height will only be updated automatically when page.header.hasOwnProperty("automaticHeight") && page.header.automaticHeight
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Do you want to review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/persistentSelection/+merge/298014
<t1mp> kalikiana_: are you changing the current default behavior there?
<kalikiana_> t1mp: That depends which Qt version you're using.
<mike00> hi appdevs, I have this code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17692044/ . how can I get the value of primaOra and put that value in a text?
<kalikiana_> mike00: matLunedi.contents.primaOra
<mike00> does it work also in a ListItemLayout? in title.text ?
<mike00> because I put "title.text: i18n.tr(matLunedi.contents.primaOra)" and there is no text in that ListItemLayout...
<mike00> I tried without i18n.tr but I got "Unable to assign [undefined] to QString" in the application output tab...
<mike00> kalikiana_ neither in other simple text I can see the value of primaOra, there is no text...
<mike00> kalikiana_ I need your help
<mike00> kalikiana_: Have I "matLunedi.contents = {primaOra: "Diritto"}" in "Page {Component.onCompleted {...} }" ???
<kalikiana_> Perhaps you can post a complete snippet of what you're trying now?
<kalikiana_> If you're using ListItemLayout, I'm guessing you might be building a(n Ubuntu)ListView. In that case you'll want to use a Query to get the contents.
<kalikiana_> Rather than the individual document.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: should Header.automaticHeight also affect whether the header counts in getting the max header height for all columns?
<t1mp> so in case there is one very high header, and you want the other headers to ignore that one...
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Oh, I thought that was implied.
<kalikiana_> From my point of view it's the point of it.
<t1mp> no, I was thinking that setting automaticHeight to false only prevents the APL from changing the height value of that header instance.
<t1mp> kalikiana_: so you expect automaticHeight: falso also to make that header height not to affect the other headers
<t1mp> *false
<kalikiana_> t1mp: In what use case would you want a custom header, whose "native" size is respected by other columns? That seems bizarre to me.
<t1mp> right
<kalikiana_> And once I have a custom header, APL can't be that smart anymore, so a clean opt-out makes sense to me.
<kalikiana_> If I really want a compromise like in terms of spacing I can always override the height of the other header(s) as well - but that seems like a choice I as an app dev would need to make.
<t1mp> right
<mike00> kalikiana_: I see if I write something like this "Page {Component.onCompleted {matLunedi.contents = {primaOra: "Diritto"}} }" , than "matLunedi.contents.primaOra" works correctly
<mike00> any appdevs here can help me setting a screensaver to keep the screen on in my qmake app, please?
<mike00> can any appdevs help me with this app http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17701989/ ? I think I didn't understand how should I use u1db...
<mike00> the first time I open the app I have to set the u1db.Document via js...
<mike00> appdevs, how can I define the u1db.Document without using JavaScript?
<kalikiana_> mike00: that's what defaults: is for, which you used in your original paste
<kalikiana_> but now you set it to {} so the document is empty
<mike00> kalikiana_ but without JavaScript I can get the default value and apply to a text...
<mike00> kalikiana_, so now I clear the default because it was unuseful
<kalikiana_> You mean .defaults didn't work?
<mike00> I didn't know I can use .default, I think I can use only .contents ...
<mike00> thanks kalikiana_, but in the code I have another problem: when I change the Document in the Dialog
<mike00> kalikiana_: how can I change only a property in the Document without deleting the others?
<kalikiana_> Something like this? var c = matLunedi.contents; c['primaOra'] = editField.text; matLunedi.contents = c;
<kalikiana_> you can use a variable ("c" above) to modify different values until you change the real document
<mike00> thanks kalikiana_, I'll try, but I I can't use .defaluts: it doeasn't work...
<mike00> kalikiana_: I wrote: "title.text: i18n.tr(matLunedi.defaults.primaOra)" but the ListItemLayout is all white..
<kalikiana_> mike00: Ah. Sorry, I wasn't very clear. You should use defaults only when declaring the "Document", not when using it.
<kalikiana_> So that's the values that gets set for contents the first time it's created.
<kalikiana_> So instead of the code in Component.onCompleted, you put the initial values into defaults:
<mike00> kalikiana_ so it's correct http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17704702/ ?
<kalikiana_> Yeah
<mike00> thanks
<mike00> kalikiana_ but when I run the first time the app "matLunedi.contents" is empty?
<kalikiana_> It shouldn't be, unless there's a race condition
<kalikiana_> (Or maybe you found a bug)
<mike00> when I start the app the first time I define "matLunedi.defaults", not "matLunedi.contents" ...
<mike00> so "matLunedi.contents" isn't yet defined...
<mike00> but kalikiana_, I don't understand what does defaults is needed: if I can't get its value...
<t1mp> kalikiana_: fyi, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/apl-header-height/+merge/298166
<t1mp> kalikiana_: or wait with that, maybe I have to sync staging first after https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/moveStyledItem/+merge/296802 lands.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-23
<dubstar_04> Good morning!! Any DownloadManager experts?
<dubstar_04> Good morning!! Any DownloadManager experts?
<popey> dubstar_04: i think Elleo and kenvandine are the ones I'd point to :)
<dubstar_04> popey: Thanks
<popey> ken will be asleep right now tho
<dubstar_04> Elleo: kenvandine: I can download items using the download manager. when i select the download in the filetransfer indicator my app opens but there doesnt seem to be a way to handle the file or tell what triggered the app to open.
<dubstar_04> I was expecting this to be handled by the contentHub transfers. Am I missing something?
<dubstar_04> popey: hopefully he will see it later.
<popey> you could look at other apps which receive files like docviewer?
<popey> or music?
<dubstar_04> popey: doc viewer uses this: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<dubstar_04> thanks!!
<kalikiana_> t1mp: You need to update components.api https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/apl-header-height/+merge/298166
<t1mp> right
<t1mp> thanks :)
<krampstudio> Hi, I need some help in ubuntu touch scope  development in JS.
<krampstudio> I don't get how I can add filters to the scope
<krampstudio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17737732/
<krampstudio> near line 38
<krampstudio> any appdevs?
<rpadovani> davidcalle, ^^
<davidcalle> krampstudio: hi, let me have a look!
<davidcalle> krampstudio: there is a pretty good example here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity-js-scopes/filters_example/view/head:/examples/filters/src/filters.js
<davidcalle> krampstudio: you can disregard lines 42>343, this part is just creating fake results to display
<davidcalle> krampstudio: if you are still blocked with the example, try pinging marcustomlinson about it in #ubuntu-touch, he is the author of the example and maintainer of the JS api
<krampstudio> thanks davidcalle
<krampstudio> I'll let you know
<Dubstar_04> kenvandine: are you about?
<kenvandine> Dubstar_04, yup, what's up?
<Dubstar_04> I was wondering if you could help me with some contenthub stuff?
<kenvandine> sure
<Dubstar_04> I would like to get the 'real' filename of the file being received in onImportRequested:
<Dubstar_04> is that possible?
<Dubstar_04> the transfer url seems to have extra formatting in.
<kenvandine> what do you mean by "real"
<kenvandine> it's just a QUrl
<Dubstar_04> so the 'real' filename would be 'myawesomefile.ext'
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> QUrl provides api for that kind of thing, but I don't think it's exposed via qml
<Dubstar_04> the url.toString() gives the path to the file but the filename is /myawesomefile_-_3289892383879.ext
<kenvandine> it would probably be safe to split on '/' an use the end
<Dubstar_04> it would be cool if i could do url.fileName and i get the real filename
<Dubstar_04> or transfer.items[i].fileName
<kenvandine> the fileName is usually not very useful without the path
<kenvandine> but i guess for display ?
<Dubstar_04> I want to open the file in my app and display the correct name. the user can then save the file if they wish.
<kenvandine> you could look at filemanager-app to see what they do for parsing paths/files
<Dubstar_04> i could regex it but if some crazy person uses _-_ in the filename i could end up with all sorts of weird results?
<kenvandine> it should be safe to just split on '/'
<kenvandine> a filename won't have that
<kenvandine> then use the last item in the array
<Dubstar_04> this is the url file:///home/phablet/.cache/design.marthamengineering/HubIncoming/1/JamesLineCircle_-_360808331247353977.dxf
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> split('/')
<Dubstar_04> the original filename was JamesLineCircle.dxf
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> contenthub didn't add the _-_360808331247353977
<Dubstar_04> oh
<kenvandine> Dubstar_04, content-hub itself doesn't change the file name
<kenvandine> the app creating the transfer must be
<Dubstar_04> kenvandine: double oh
<Dubstar_04> maybe this is coming from telegram then?
<kenvandine> has to be
<Dubstar_04> I have been sharing files using telegram and opening them from there.
<kenvandine> content-hub isn't doing it
<Dubstar_04> great!! simple solution.
<kenvandine> :)
<Dubstar_04> thanks.
<Dubstar_04> next question;
<kenvandine> np
<Dubstar_04> do items clicked in the filetransfer indicator go through content hub?
<kenvandine> Dubstar_04, depends :)
<kenvandine> downloads from the browser?
<kenvandine> Dubstar_04, the answer is not automatically
<Dubstar_04> so i use downloadmanager to download a file. when its complete i want to click the item in the indicator, it opens my app but i dont know how to handle it.
<Dubstar_04> no browser involved.
<kenvandine> i think your app would need to create the transfer as well as the download and reference them
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<kenvandine> Dubstar_04, Elleo had done that work
<kenvandine> the transfer object can have the download ID
 * kenvandine doesn't remember how it works :)
<Dubstar_04> Yeah its not clear in the docs and i can't find any examples.
<kenvandine> i'm actually not sure if that is available in the QML API
<kenvandine> it was done for the browser
<Dubstar_04> kenvandine: thankyou.
<kenvandine> Dubstar_04, sorry i couldn't help more, Elleo will be around in the morning
<Dubstar_04> kenvandine: you have been a lot of help.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-24
<kalikiana_> t1mp: .api fixes https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listsAndNameSpaces/+merge/298314
<lars_> is it a good idea to still buy a Aquaris E4.5?
<JanC> lars_: depends on what you want it for?
<lars_> JanC, like, also as a smartphone
<JanC> if you just want a simple ubuntu phone then it's okay
<lars_> but also nice for cool stuff
<JanC> define "cool"
<lars_> like, I'm not sure about how far this Ubuntuphone goes in terms of Linux-stuff
<lars_> I'm not an Linux expert, but yet, I'm using Arch as desktop distro and usually there's somehow a way to solve things
<lars_> like, for instance, pidgin, purple, wpa_supplicant
<lars_> as far as I've read, it needs some effort to make Ubuntu Touch modifiable
<JanC> better to use a chroot than to make it modifiable if you want to get proper system updates
<lars_> I see
<lars_> and it's what people usually do with their UbuntuPhones I suppose?
<JanC> and desktop applications aren't going to work well (even if you get them to work, they usually weren't designed for a small screen and a touch interface)
<lars_> like, I'm not sure if the restricted app store of Ubuntu satisfies all my needs. So making some X-applications run might be of interested in my case, maybe.
<lars_> ok, let's say not X
<lars_> but tools that help a lot
<lars_> like wpa_supplicant and similar things
<JanC> WiFi works fine from the GUI (and I don't think it actually uses wpa_supplicant, but I might be wrong)
<lars_> kk
<JanC> you can use command line tools
<JanC> there is a terminal app
<lars_> Well, in the end I'm not fully sure what I expect of my new smartphone
<JanC> or you can connect over USB or enable SSH
<lars_> but it's always nice to have some options left
<lars_> last week I tried to listen to a geo-blocked radio stream on my phone with some SSH-tunnel app, but didn't work, well, somehow expected
<lars_> I would expect, if I go for Ubuntu, that the OS is not intentionally making such things harder xD
<lars_> (unlike Android, unrooted)
<lars_> (I tried this on Android)
<JanC> not intentionally, I think, but sometimes you might need to find the right way  :)
<lars_> yes, sure xD
<JanC> in any case, you can use sudo
<lars_> well, apart from that I just want a usable phone, browser, some messaging (doesn't need to be WhatsApp, Facebook, Threema, but something useful, I liked pidgin), email, occasionally soundcloud (for music I have a nice other player :) )
<JanC> there is SMS & Telegram by default
<lars_> makes sense
<JanC> no e-mail by default, but there is a free ap
<lars_> do you have the E4.5 yourself?
<JanC> yeah
<lars_> and it's fine for everyday experience?
<JanC> no on-line agenda support except for google calendar currently (I think they work on that)
<JanC> the browser is based on the browser engine from Chromium
<lars_> like, in youtube I saw some reviews with lagging youtube-vidoes playing (sometimes happens on my desktop with mplayer too), however, I guess Ubuntu has developed a lot since the launch last year
<JanC> I don't really play much youtube videos on my phone anyway  :)
<JanC> the phone part usually works fine
<lars_> yeah, true, hopefully me neither, but that's those things that set me into a indecisive state
<lars_> well, I guess it's worth a try right?
<JanC> navigation with uNav works fine for me
<lars_> still no offline mode?
<JanC> never tried it, but I think uNav can pre-cache a route now?
<JanC> https://uappexplorer.com/app/navigator.costales
<lars_> I see, not bad, it's a starting point :)
<lars_> JanC, thanks for the information so far :)
<JanC> and it's free (as in freedom)
<lars_> haha xD
<JanC> the camera in the bq 4.5 is also not very good
<lars_> well, I am intentionally looking for <= 4.5" as I just dropped my current phone one time too many, mostly because it just didn't fit my hand :P when trying to press return with my thumb my phone was always about to fall :P
<lars_> so I guess I have to make compromises, specifically in that price range :P
<JanC> well, it's not the cheapest phone with similar specs for sure
<lars_> yeah, true
<JanC> because of relatively small numbers sold
<lars_> I was thinking about a Wileyfox Swift with Cyanogen
<lars_> however, it's again 5" plus surrounding
<lars_> (now as the pound dropped, it might be a little cheaper if purchased in pounds and converted to euro xD )
<JanC> https://uappexplorer.com/apps should give you an idea about available apps
<lars_> nice
<JanC> also, things like Twitter & Facebook apps & such are usually webapps based on the mobile website
<lars_> yeah, I read that, well, still better than the mobile website
<JanC> http://askubuntu.com/ also has lots of questions & answers about the phone
<JanC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/phone
<JanC> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/ubuntu-touch
<lars_> I see
<JanC> I see popey already answered a question in #ubuntu-touch too
<JanC> :)
<lars_> yep
<lars_> looks legit, the amount of available apps
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-25
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: how do I fix missing album covers?
<ahoneybun> the album had one in Google Play Music
<ahoneybun> and all the other ones do
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, does it have embedded art or an image in the folder? called like Folder.jpg ?
<ahoneybun> embedded
<ahayzen> otherwise it'll look online for the art, but that isn't very successful with certain art
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> does it appear for the scope?
<ahoneybun> I have 4 albums
<ahayzen> and what format is the audio ?
<ahoneybun> no but that is using different then the Music app
<ahoneybun> mp3
<ahoneybun> all mp3
<ahayzen> cool, yeah should be a different fallback image
<ahayzen> hmm, the fallback art appears in nautilus when it is locally on your machine?
<ahoneybun> well I have Dolphin
<ahoneybun> KDE
<ahoneybun> I don't see covers
<ahayzen> heh, does that show album art?
<ahayzen> ah
<ahoneybun> Google Play Music shows all the covers fine
<ahoneybun> I downloaded all 4 albums from there
<ahoneybun> 3/4 have covers
<ahayzen> yeah but it probably has better online services as well
<ahayzen> ours uses 7digital
<ahoneybun> true
<ahayzen> well the 'platform' does
<ahoneybun> the Scope does
<ahoneybun> there is a placeholder for the app
<ahayzen> does the scope have the correct art?
<ahoneybun> well it fits the artist
<ahoneybun> but some songs are missing
<ahoneybun> I think from the same album
<ahayzen> hmm, we should be pretty much the same as the scope
<ahoneybun> also need to find why 1 album split into 2
<ahayzen> maybe take some screenshots and send to me privately on telegram
<ahoneybun> ohhhh
<ahoneybun> the album title split it
<ahoneybun> I need a tag editor
 * ahayzen tries to remember the one we normally say...
<ahayzen> easytag or something?
<ahoneybun> I'll look
<ahayzen> there are a few in the store
<ahoneybun> I'll do it on the desktop
<ahayzen> yeah "easytag" is one
<ahoneybun> yea not too much gtk depends
<ahayzen> oh yeah you're KDE...
<ahoneybun> not sure why the gnome-help-guide XD
<ahayzen> there is probably a Qt one somewhere :')
<ahoneybun> yea but I'll just use this for now
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahoneybun> *gnome-user-guide
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, let me know if it fixes the issue
 * ahoneybun needs a kick on uCycle
<ahoneybun> hopefully you'll smile on this
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/26841995555/in/album-72157667368951370/
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> Nexus 7
<ahayzen> although looks like the now playing image needs to be tweaked, looks like it is behind the header a bit...
<ahoneybun> just a bit
<ahoneybun> still looks awesome
<ahayzen> but still, yey :-D \o/
<ahoneybun> this coming from someone who does not use one
<ahoneybun> all online for me
<ahayzen> as in streaming?
<ahoneybun> YEP
<ahayzen> which service(s) do you use?
<ahoneybun> I have GPM All Access
<ahoneybun> GPM = Google Play Music
<ahayzen> ahhh
<ahayzen> damn, probably slightly lower on the list of possibilities
<ahoneybun> yea their API's might be tough/impossible
<ahayzen> yeah :-/
<ahoneybun> their is kinda Spotify
<ahoneybun> but I like having YouTube Red so
<ahoneybun> and I'm part of a family play with GPM
<ahayzen> yeah it is tricky
<ahoneybun> mm mtp seems to dislike me
<ahoneybun> since the Nexus 4 is 16GB with 12 to the user space is tight
<ahoneybun> for music anyway
<ahayzen> how much music you putting on there?
<ahayzen> i managed to get quite a bit of FLAC on my N4
<ahoneybun> not much really
<ahoneybun> I don't have much CDs around
<ahoneybun> even less made into digital
<ahoneybun> with T-Mobile having unlimited GPM and Spotify :)
<ahoneybun> also YouTube
<ahoneybun> not much of a point
<ahayzen> yeah :-)
<ahoneybun> is the N4 your daily phone?
<ahayzen> daily unless i need a hotspot
<ahayzen> or snapchat
<ahayzen> otherwise yeah
<ahoneybun> do you like Daft Punk?
<ahayzen> yeah, but i like most music :-)
<ahoneybun> oh I made a wallpaper
<ahoneybun> for the lockscreen
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> there should be some community made wallpapers for the phone, that are included in the image :-)
<ahoneybun> that is a great idea
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/27905687515/in/dateposted-public/
<ahoneybun> might look odd with the desktop mode though
<ahayzen> wonder if we could get a competition going for something like that, and get it approved
<ahayzen> yeah, but some specific phones ones might be nice idk
<ahoneybun> would need to look good on phone and desktop
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> 'convergent wallpapers' :')
<ahoneybun> https://www.flickr.com/photos/44748317@N08/26825825372/in/album-72157667368951370/
<ahoneybun> this is what happens
<ahoneybun> looks decent
<ahoneybun> just that small resolution to large
<ahoneybun> maybe a setting for each?
<ahoneybun> at least a contest for phone ones
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> who to talk to
<ahayzen> mhall119, is that something you'd think would be possible ^^ ? like a contest for some wallpapers for the phone? even if it just gets put in the /ubuntu channel not the oem ones
<ahoneybun> I think he is off for the weekend XD
<ahayzen> ah yeah it is the weekend...
<ahoneybun> mm the images are embedded
<ahoneybun> soooo
<ahayzen> i'll ask some folks in the week :-)
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: https://www.google.com/search?q=deadmau5+album+title+goes+here&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=927&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjsqITQnsTNAhXk6oMKHXSJC1cQ_AUIBigB
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: fixed the cover with easytag
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> looks
<ahoneybun> *looks nice now
<ahoneybun> oh another question
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: did you do a clean install of OTA11?
<ahayzen> i'm on rc-proposed, with some random silos and custom installs of bits of the media-stack :')
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I think there is a bug in nexus images
<ahayzen> so i do random reflashes every now and then when stuff stops working
<ahoneybun> using /ubuntu
<ahayzen> like location is dead at the moment for me
<ahayzen> i use the bq channel
<ahayzen> as then you get HERE
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> Nearby scope is told in the setup but it is not installed
<ahayzen> hm idk, as i had to install today, nearby, news, calls, sms etc all manually
<ahayzen> and since i don't do a full wipe when i reflash it usually remembers the scopes i've then installed
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, maybe ask some people in the week what is expected
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, ah you have an answer in the other channel
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen
<ahoneybun> mm Telegram still is odd for me
<ahoneybun> ohhhh
<ahoneybun> it does not support bigger groups
<ahayzen> there are 'super groups' and 'channels' as well
<ahoneybun> well since I turned my group to one on Apr 1st I have no updates
<ahoneybun> on either device
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: still kicking?
<ahayzen> o/
<ahoneybun> I want to set a global variable?
<ahoneybun> I think that is what it is called
<ahoneybun> http://pad.ubuntu.com/FCReY4iQrA
<ahoneybun> that has all my code that is important atm
<ahoneybun> so if a user selects a city from the settings page it is stored and applied on the main page
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, add an id to the MainView like id: mainView ... then add a property there ... then from anything that is a child you can do mainView.myProperty
<ahoneybun> so it will effect everywhere?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-06-26
<ahoneybun> I mean effecting settings.qml and main.qml
<ahoneybun> something like how the manifest file does
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, well as Settings.qml is a child of PageLayout, which is a child of MainView... it will
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, but if you are just wanting to store a string or something simple.... the Settings {} object maybe useful, as it can store settings into it's own file and then remember them when you restart the app
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.5/Qt.labs.settings.Settings/
<ahayzen> we use it for various things, eg shuffle and repeat here .. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/components/Player.qml#L74
<ahoneybun> but>?
<ahoneybun> Settings.qml and Main.qml are different files
<ahayzen> yup but when you push settings to the layout, it is like included/added as a child to it
<ahayzen> so you can access stuff... but the best way is probably to use that Settings {} object ^^
<ahayzen> as then IIRC if you use the same category name in the other file it updates both
<ahoneybun> mm confused as always XD
<ahoneybun> I put something in the pad ahayzen
<ahoneybun> that way did not work, at least the way I did it
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, added three possible ways
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> category does not work as it has red under it
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> it might get confused with your Settings.qml in the same directory
<ahoneybun> mm something is broke
<ahoneybun> it does not like that locationSettings.location
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, see my import modification to avoid the clash
<ahoneybun> added that
<ahoneybun> to Main
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> for category?
<ahoneybun> though I did not add that first Settings thing
<ahoneybun> only the one to Settings.qml
<ahayzen> i think you can put it in both places and they remain in-sync, can't remember
<ahayzen> but the simplest... is to add the id: mainView... then the property to the MainView and use mainView.location
<ahoneybun> mm I might be getting messed up with the 3 option
<ahayzen> yeah you'll need to comment stuff out
<ahoneybun> let's go with that first one
<ahoneybun> all these options are messing me up
<ahoneybun> as I don't know what to add
<ahayzen> i'll do the simplest one...
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> I added the mainview stuff
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, updated the file, commented out the other bits
<ahoneybun> I wonder if I should just c and p it
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahoneybun> I did with no success, mm
<ahoneybun> lines 160 and 215 work like I would like
<ahoneybun> but that is on the current page with a search
<ahoneybun> I might call it a day and play some games
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: ^
<ahayzen> oh i see
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, maybe try moving the locationModel into the main file
<ahayzen> then just referencing it in the repeater
<ahoneybun> well the locationModel is in the Main file
<ahoneybun> it works like that
<ahoneybun> but I want a variable to change from the settings to keep the Main page clean
<ahayzen> that mainView way should be the simplest, not sure why it wouldn't work
<ahoneybun> 99% sure it is user error XD
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> anyway, i'm gonna go sleep. Have fun! :-)
<ahoneybun> night!
<ahoneybun> thanks again
<ahayzen> no problem o/
<ahoneybun> \o
<krampstudio> hi there
<krampstudio> I've a problem with running my scope on my device
<krampstudio> When I launch it (from ubuntu-sdk) the process "click-review" takes a while
<krampstudio> and then crashes
<krampstudio> (I'm running it again to get the exact error)
<krampstudio> ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu' ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu'
<krampstudio> Traceback (most recent call last):
<krampstudio>   File "/usr/bin/click-review", line 138, in <module>
<krampstudio>     main()
<krampstudio>   File "/usr/bin/click-review", line 132, in main
<krampstudio>     results.run_all_checks()
<krampstudio>   File "/usr/bin/click-review", line 100, in run_all_checks
<krampstudio>     section = self._run_module_checks(module)
<krampstudio>   File "/usr/bin/click-review", line 92, in _run_module_checks
<krampstudio>     review.do_checks()
<krampstudio>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/clickreviews/cr_common.py", line 566, in do_checks
<krampstudio>     func()
<krampstudio>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/clickreviews/cr_security.py", line 476, in check_template
<krampstudio>     templates = self._get_templates(vendor, version)
<krampstudio>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/clickreviews/cr_security.py", line 282, in _get_templates
<krampstudio>     for k in self.aa_policy[vendor][version]['templates'].keys():
<krampstudio> KeyError: 'ubuntu'
<krampstudio> 11:15:01: The process "/usr/bin/click" exited with code 1.
<ahoneybun> mm who's doing uTouch?
<ahoneybun> *uTorch
<JanC> you can find author's name + email in the store
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-06-18
<_gpg_> hello
<_gpg_> anyone knows an alternative to QtQuickControls 1.4 splitview for QQC2 ?
